# ما رايكم في هذا العضو



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*هذا العضو قدم لنا الكثير فما رايكم به....فكره جديده 








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هذا العضو قدم لنا الكثير فما رايكم به





كل منا يحاول أن يكتب أفضل الكلمات وأحسن المواضيع في هذا المنتدى فالعضو من يكتب ما يجول بخاطره من عواطف ومشاعر وأحاسيس





أو حتى من المواضيع العامة أو الألعاب الجميلة التي يبتكرها الأعضاء


فبعض المواضيع تلقى الردود والبعض الأخر لا شي تجد الموضوع مثل ما كتبته .


اليوم عندي لكم موضوع جديد وفكرة جديدة تتضمن الآتي:



كل ثلاثة أيام سوف نقوم بطرح اسم عضو من الأعضاء ثم يقوم الأعضاء الكرام بالأجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة بالموضوع .. ولانقوم بتغير اسم العضو الابعد مرور ثلاث ايام .. ولن نغير الاسئله .. هي فكرة لنفض غبار الكسل والخمووول وبث روح النشاط في اوصال مشاركاتنا ..!! وإليكم الأسئله و أنتم أختارو إسم العضو.... 



- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!



فكره جميله مش كده؟



لو فكره جميله


انا هستنى مشاركتكم واختياركم للعضو اللى تحبون انكو تقولو رايكم فيه
سواء كان ولد او بنت
منقول
اذكروني في صلواتكم 
رجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الله عليك اخت rgaa luswa

موضوع جميل وبرايي يستحق التثبيت

بدنا الاخت دونا نبيل

يلا ياخوان واخوات صوتوا

شكرا" على الموضوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*وانا بايدك يا اخ كليم 
عاوزة الاخت دونا نبيل 
يلا يا شباب قولو معايا 
دونا نبيل*


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جواب بالنسبة للاخت دونا نبيل


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

تحفة 
مواضيعها الروحية دائما" تدعو للمحبة والتسامح والاقتداء 
باقوال الرب يسوع
وبالنسبة للكتابات متابع كل روائعها

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
في منتدى الكتابات هناك روائع لها بنظري

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
بانه دائما يدعو للمحبة والتسامح

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
شرفيا" لا اعرف ولو كنت اعرف لكتبتها لانها تتقبل الانقاد البناء

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
3
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
بدنا ناخد النصايح منها

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
طبعا" انما متأخرة حتى بالرد على مواضيعها هي ايضا"
انما اعتقد لانها تراقب كل الاقسام على ما اعتقد
وبالتالي بتبقى مشغولة
 

فكره جميله مش كده؟
معلوم مش كدة قصدي كده


لو فكره جميله
جميلة واخها وبنت عمها ايضا"
ههههههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2008)

> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > *وانا بايدك يا اخ كليم
> ...


*أولا ميرررسى على الموضوع الجميل ده وثانيا ميرررسى على محبتك الغاليه :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 نوفمبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > جواب بالنسبة للاخت دونا نبيل
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليمووو على  كلماتك الجميله ومحبتك ا لكبيره . . ودى ثقه غاليه أعتز بيها  صدقنى .. بالنسبه للتأخير فى الردود ودى فعلا مشكله كبيره عندى أقر وأعترف بيها هههههههه
بس بأمانه هى غصب عنى فالمنتدى العام بعد أن كان بيه 3 مشرفين أصبحنا 2 أنا وفراشه بعد غياب كوبتك ربنا يرجعه لينا بالسلامه والمنتدى الاجتماعى أصبحت المسئوله الوحيده فيه بعد أن كنا 3 وطبعا ده غير الترقيه اللى  بتحملنى مسئولية باقى أقسام المنتدى .. صليلى بقى ربنا يقدرنى ومقصرش تانى وميرررسى بجد على كل كلمه كتبتها فهى وسام أعتز بيه من أخ رائع .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## SALVATION (1 نوفمبر 2008)

_ديه اقل حاجه طبعا يا اجمل دونا 
بجد ليكى كل التقدير والاحترام
ربنا يقويكى ويسعدك على الخدمه
بجد بجد بجد
زهرة المنتدى





لباقه احترام تقدير
تحفه الفكره تسلم ايدك rgaa luswa ​_


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*فعلا يا دونا انتى بجد حد جميييييل جدا وبجد بيعجبنى رأيك اوى وفعلا بعتبرك اخت جميلة ليا ربنا معاكى يارب ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اختيار راااااااااااااااائع يا كليم 
دونا مشرفه مميزه جدا جدا 
ومجهودها واضح جدا فى المنتدى وتستحق لقب المشرف المميز 
ربنا يساعدك فى عملك يا دونا ويقويكى على الخدمه 
ويكون معاكى دائما 

مرسىىىىى على الفكره يا رجعا ليسوع 
رائعه حقا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد دونا حد يستاهل الاحترام والتقدير 
ومحبة الاعضاء ليكي مجتش من فراغ 
ربنا يعوضك علي تعب محبتك 
وانتي فعلا قدها 
ربنا يقويكي وتظلي تخدمي اسمة القدوس
مرسي لكل اخواتي اللي شاركو
مرسي
كليم 
توني تون
بنت العدرا
كوكومان:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا جماعة فية حاجة مهمة عاوزة اقولهالكم
بعد ازنكم انا عاملة الموضوع مش علشان نقول كلمة بس انا عاوزة تجاوبو علي الاسئلة
من فضلكم  يعني 
علي فكرة كل عضو 3 ايام فقط  هيبقي في فرصة نتكلم علية
يعني دونا لغاية يوم 3/10/2008 وبعد كدة هنختار عضو تاني نتكلم علية
وننم في سيرتة العطرة
ههههههههه
اختكم رجعا ليسوع*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة الموضوع جديدة جدا و حلوة جدا جدا 

برافو عليكي يا رجاء

نيجي بقى لدون دون حبيبتي وحبيبة الكل​ 
*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*مفيدة وجميلة جدا جدا*


*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
* الموضوعين المثبتين في قسم كتابات رووووووعة *

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*صديقة للكل وتحب للكل وقبل دا كلة قلبها ابيض زي الاطفال*

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
* لما تكتب بلون فاتح قوي ههههههههههه*

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*تاخد رقم 3 لان فية 2 مش ممكن انسى فضلهم عليا رقم 2 مينا ورقم 1 روك*


*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
* تسيبنا نحكي في بروفيلها براحتنا ههههههههه*
*لا بجد نصيحتي ليها تستمر بنفس اسلوبها وطريقتها كدا على طول*

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*ايووووووووووون وردود زي العسل مش اي ردود وخلاص*

:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي خالص يا فراشة علي مشاركتك الجميلة
حبايبك كتيييير يا دونا 
وحضري نفسك يا فراشة يا قمر علشان انت واحدة من الناس اللي كلنا بنموت فيكي 
وهننم عليكي عن قريب​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

لالالالالالالالالالا انسي

بعد دونا انتي لازم صاحبة الموضوع 

و بعد كدا روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

وبعد كدا ميرنا 

وبعد كدا كليمو 

وبعد كدا كوكو

 وبعد كدا نشوف مين

 :heat:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*بصي هو انا كان نفسي ان احنا نتكلم علي اول واحد روك بس اخ كليم سبقني واتكلم عن دونا بس متعوضة يبقي اللي جاي هو روك
*


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2008)

نوافق العضو الجاي 

الاخت رجا صاحبة الموضوع

بعدها


و بعد كدا روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

وبعد كدا الاخت ميرنا

بعدها الاخت فراشة

سلام المسيح
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مينفعشي يا جماعة 
طبعا روك الاول وبعدين الاخوات فرشا وميرنا دول افضل مني بكتير
لو لازم انا  يبقي انا اخر حد
سلام المسيح*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب خلينا في اللي جاي دلوقتي

ويبقى روووووووووووووووووك

بس قوليلة الاول في رسالة خاصة

واديلة لينك الموضوع يشوفة 

وانصحك تبعتهولة من دلوقتي على ما يرد

ممكن يرد في نفس الوقت او بكرا او بعدة

حسب ظروفة و وقتة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*بصي احنا قولنا معاد دونا لغاية يوم 3/10
هسيبك انتي تبعتي لاخونا ماي روك وتعرفية علي ما يجي كتابتنا عنة يكون وقتة سمح انة يرد علينا 
عارفة ماي روك مش هيكفي بالنسبالة 3 ايام بس  اكيد الاعضاء هيعوزو  وقت طول بكتير للكلام عنة
بيكفي انة هو اللي عملنا المنشا العظيم دة اللي كلنا بناخد منة بركة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2008)

> .تونى.تون. قال:
> 
> 
> > _ديه اقل حاجه طبعا يا اجمل دونا
> ...


*ميررررررررررسى يا تونى على محبتك وكلامك الجميل ربنا يخليكوا ليا ياأحلى اخوات فى الدنيا ولا يحرمنيش من أى حد فيكوا ويفرحنى دايماً  بنجاحكوا فى كل حاجه بتعملوها .
وميرررسى على الوردايه الجميله واللقب اللى بجد مستاهلوش .. ربنا يحميك يا تونى ويوفقك​*.


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2008)

> bent el3dra قال:
> 
> 
> > *فعلا يا دونا انتى بجد حد جميييييل جدا وبجد بيعجبنى رأيك اوى وفعلا بعتبرك اخت جميلة ليا ربنا معاكى يارب ويبارك حياتك​*


*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى انتى الاجمل يا بنت العدرا .. ويشرفنى كتيييير أنك تعتبرينى أختك .. وربنا يديم عليا محبتكوا الغاليه دى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > اختيار راااااااااااااااائع يا كليم
> ...


*ميررررسى يا كوكو على رأيك الجميل فيا ويا رب دايماً أكون أد خدمتى وعند حسن ظن الجميع فيا .. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك دايماً  .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2008)

> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > *بجد دونا حد يستاهل الاحترام والتقدير
> ...


*ربنا يخليكى يا قمر ويباركلى فيكى وميرررسى على كلماتك الجميله ومحبتك الغاليه ويعوض تعب محبتك :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2008)

> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > *يا جماعة فية حاجة مهمة عاوزة اقولهالكم
> ...


*انا كمان يهمنى اعرف رأى الكل فيا وفى كل حاجه بكتبها وبتقبل أى نقد من أخواتى وعلى أستعداد للتنفيذ والتغيير فوراً​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بصي احنا قولنا معاد دونا لغاية يوم 3/10*
> *هسيبك انتي تبعتي لاخونا ماي روك وتعرفية علي ما يجي كتابتنا عنة يكون وقتة سمح انة يرد علينا *
> *عارفة ماي روك مش هيكفي بالنسبالة 3 ايام بس اكيد الاعضاء هيعوزو وقت طول بكتير للكلام عنة*
> *بيكفي انة هو اللي عملنا المنشا العظيم دة اللي كلنا بناخد منة بركة*


 
بعتلة وربنا يستر ماخدليش كلمتين :11azy:

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*مدام مافيهاش اسئلة من عينة كرسى الاعتراف ممكن يوافق
احنا مجرد هننم عليه بس :spor22:
قصدى انتوا الى هتنموا يعنى 
العمر مش بعزقة :vava:*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يسسسسسسستر​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا يا جيلان انتي وفراشة خليكو معانا جدعين 
علشان لو روك ضربنا نبقي كلنا سوا 
بلاش ندالة هه
احنا هننم علية شويةونجيب في سيرتة كتير بس*


----------



## جيلان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا لع
عندك فراشة اهى يقصلها جناحتها يهشها ملناش دعوة احنا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

لع يا جيلان 

ندلة يا بت

دايما انا اتحط في وش المدفع واخد انا الكلام

شريرين انشاء الله يوافق واطلعلكم لساااااااااااني​


----------



## جيلان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لع يا جيلان
> 
> ندلة يا بت
> 
> ...


*
منا اساسا عايزاه يوافق عشن تفضلوا تتكلموا تتكلموا وانتقامه يزيد بقى والدنيا تولع :ura1:*


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكره الموضوع جميله قووي*
*وفعلا يا جماعه اختيار موفق *
*دونا من اجمل واحلي الشخصيات فعلا *
*اللي تستحق كل تقدير واحترام *
*ولو هيكون في وسام يبقي محدش يستاهله غيرها *
*ربنا يحافظ عليكي حبيبتي*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي علي مشاركتك يا مور انجل 
بس يا جماعة لو سمحتولي انا مش عاوزة الي يدخل يقول كلمة بس انا عاوزة كمان يرد علي الاسئلة بتاعة الموضوع
بحبكم كتييير*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *منا اساسا عايزاه يوافق عشن تفضلوا تتكلموا تتكلموا وانتقامه يزيد بقى والدنيا تولع :ura1:*


 يالهوي سوسة  :act23:​


----------



## فونتالولو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع
 تعيش ايدك يا راجع ليسوع
 بجد موضوع جميل اقوي*


----------



## فونتالولو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع
تعيش ايدك
  بالنسبه لدونا


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!  جميله جدا



2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟! بجد كل كتبتها موثره كتير


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!  مميزتها انها خدومه ومشرفه  ممتازه


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟! مش اعرفها شخصيا علشان احكم عليها


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)  6


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!ترد علي موضوع واحد من الي بكتبه ههههههههههههه
ربنا معاها وتزود موضوعتها



7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟! لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا



فكره جميله مش كده؟ طبعا جميله اوي مرسي ليكي كتير
احنا كمان بنحبك *


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*10/10*

فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا يا رجاء 
تقييم ممتاز بلا تردد


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشاركتك نورة الموضوع يا فنتالولو
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: 10/10*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا يا رجاء
> تقييم ممتاز بلا تردد



*مرسي خالص يا اكستريم 
بس انا كنت عاوزة تجاوب علي الاسئلة بالنسبة لرايك في العضوة
ودايما منور في موضو عاتي علطول يا رب*


----------



## vetaa (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*فكره جميله جدا يا 
rgaa luswa

 والاسئلة كمان حلوه
بس كده دونا هتقعد لحد 3/11 مش 3/10 




*


----------



## vetaa (3 نوفمبر 2008)

> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> هقول اية ولا ايه*
> *راااااائعه بامانه ومن غير مبالغه*
> *حتى لو جابت حاجة مش كتباها*
> ...


 
*دودو القمر بجد الكلام اللى كتبتة ميوافكيش حقك*
*بس اعذرينى يعنى *
*وربنا معاكى دايما ويوفقك*
*ويخليكى لينا يارب دايما يا قمرتنا*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 نوفمبر 2008)

> [/فكره جميله جدا يا
> rgaa luswa
> 
> والاسئلة كمان حلوه
> ...


----------



## go love (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الاول طبعا احيكى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع بجد تسلم ايدك 
والموضوع دة هيحتاج منك مجهود كبير اوى ربنا يوفقك فى
وبالنسبة لاختيارك للاعضاء المميزين اكيد هنحتار لانى شايف كل الاعضاء ممتازين
 وانا هحاول  اشارك على قد متبعتى


بالنسبة للعملاقة فى جميع موضعها دونـــ ـــ ـــــ ــــا 


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مهما اوى وبتكون اكتريت  الموضيع  شائكة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
اى موضوع بدخلة ليها على قد متابعتى بيكون مميز

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
الصراحة مميز جدا واكتريت  موضعها لو مكنتش كلها مفعولة بالحكمة والوعي والثقافة
و ممتازة فى لغة الحوار


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
هو مفيش حد كامل 
بس انا مش عارف الصراحة


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
لية الحرج دة بس
يلا خليها عليا
رقم ..................................2............................................ الصراحة اكتريت الموجدين فى المنتدى  هيكونو فى المراكز الاولة هتلاقى المكرار كتير

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
انا عايز اللي ينصحنى


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

الصراحة  مليش موضيع انا لسة  عضو مبتدء وهفضل للنهايا مبتدء مش هقول نظرا لانشغالى عشان متقولوش مهم  بس  عشان ماشى فى اكترة من اتجااة

بس رديت  على موضوع ليها قبل كدة والمفروض انها كانت ترد عليا 
لقتها رديت على اللي بعديا ونسيت ردى 
انا كنت هعلق فى نفس الموضوع وقلها انظرى للخلف
او ابعتلها رسالة خاصة ازعقلها بس بصوت واطى طبعا عشان مــــــ....
بس قلت الطيب احسن وكان عازاى الوحيد انى فى واحد معايا مرضيتش علي


فكره جميله مش كده؟
طبعا طبعا طبعا خلينا نطلع اللي جوانا فى الاعضاء والمشرفين
بجد تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكى من عيون الشر

تقبلى مرورى واتمنا متكنش غلستى 
اخوكم 
go love


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي خالص علي مشاركتك الجميلة يا go love وعارف  اكيد هي مخدتش بالها انها نسيت ترد عليك اكيد مش مقصودة 
وانت حد متواضع ولطيف مش غلس ولا حاجة 
مرورك عطر*


----------



## vetaa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*دونا كنتى منوره ال 3 ايام*
*وبجد الكل بيحبك ربنا يزيد يعنى*

*وهى بتعتذر انها مردتش النهارده*
*حتى عليا يعنى
بس هى عندها ظروف كده هتخلص بالخييييييير*
*وترد علينا واكيد يعنى عليا لازم  تعبرنى ههههههههه*

*ياريت كلنا نصليلها وتنورنا بضحكتها الجميله*
*ربنا معاكى يا احلى دودو
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ترجعلنا بالسلامة دونا وترد علي الكل انشاء اللة
ومرسي لمشاركتك يا فيتا 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *دونا كنتى منوره ال 3 ايام*
> *وبجد الكل بيحبك ربنا يزيد يعنى*
> 
> *وهى بتعتذر انها مردتش النهارده*
> ...


 
*خييييييييييير يا مصيبة :t9:*
*طب يا رب تيجى ومتردش عليكى *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*
دلوقتي هنتكلم علي شخصية عظيمة كلنا بنحبة وبنحترمه وبنقدرة وهو الاخ العزيز (ماي روك)
وانا اول حد هرد علي الاسئلة



 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

ربنا يحافظ علية بيكفي ان هو اللي عملنا المنشا العظيم دة اللي كلنا بناخد منة بركة
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل مواضيع الرد علي الشبهات والاجابات علي الاسئلة المسيحية
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
حكيم وبيرد بكلام قليل

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اري سلبيات
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
المركز رقم واحد طبعا اي (الاول)

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

دا انا اللي محتاجة منة نصيحة
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ايوة في الاسئلة المسيحية وقفليي موضوع مرة ههههههههه

ربنا يحافظ عليك يا روك ويخليك للمنتدي ولينا وطبعا مفيش كلام ممكن يثني او يديك حقق
بس بجد انا بحسدك انت وكل اللي مكنش مسيحي واختار بنفسة المسيح لة كل المجد لاني 
لو مكنتش مسيحية لاخترت اني اكون مسيحية وقدمت حياتي زبيحة حب لمن فداني بدمة الكريم
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك ويحافظ عليك من عدو الخير*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الزعييييييييييييييييييم رووووووك

دا عايز 3 ااسابيع مش 3 تيام هههههههه

فلنبدأ بدآ حسنآ

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جمالها و قيمتها فوق الوصف

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل مواضيعة رائعة بس اخر واحد قرتهولة


تأمل كتبة : لماذا تريد ان تدخل الملكوت؟ ‏

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيب جدا جدا وقلبة ابيض فوق ما تتصور

زوق ومحترم مهذب متربي بجد

واهم حاجة انك بتشوف المسيح فية بتعاليمة كلها

من محبة و حكمة و قساوة في بعض الاحيان


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مافيش ولا حاجة حتى عيندة جميل 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

واحد طبعا الاول في كل شيء

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ينتبة لنفسة لانة بيجهد نفسة كتير جدا في شغلة ودراستة و المنتدى

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ايوة على طووووووول و بيقى احلى واجمل رد 

و بحس الموضوع لية قيمة فعلآ لما بيرد علية


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2008)

> > فراشة مسيحية قال:
> >
> >
> > > فكرة الموضوع جديدة جدا و حلوة جدا جدا
> > ...


*
أولا بعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد بسبب ظروف خاصه .
ووووووميرررسى يا فراشتى يا قمررر على كلماتك  الجميله ورأيك فيا ومحبتك اللى فعلا بعتز بيها .
وأوووووووعدك مكتبش بلون فاتح تانى هههههه
أما بالنسبه للرغى فى بروفايلى فبعينك أنتى وجوجو مستحييييييييل:t30: هههههه
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا أحلى فرشه فى منتدانا وربنا يفرح قلبك دايما :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 نوفمبر 2008)

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

بصراحة لم ارى له الا موضوعا" واحدا"  والباقي  ردود فقط.
اذ بعد دخولي المنتدى اعتقد بانه خفف من كتاباته
لقد شاركناه احدى الصبحيات بتأملات رائعة وهو الموضوع الوحيد الذي
قرأته له

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

قرأت له ردود حاسمة وخصوصا" عن الاخوان خصوصا" واليوم بالذات
في قسم الشكاوى رأيت له ردا" حاسما" على احدهم


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
حنون وعطوف وقاسي عند اللزوم


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

الذي ينشىء منتدى بهذه الروعة لا اعرف اذا كانت له سلبيات
مع ايماني بانه ليس من انسان كامل على وجه الارض الا
الرب يسوع

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
الرد الطبيعي هو رقم واحد

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

مع اعتقادي بانه يفعل المستحيل للحفاظ على المنتدى اطلب منه
ان يحترس اكثر من قوة الظلام قدر المستطاع ,ففي لعبة الشطرنج
لتستطيع ان تربح على خصمك يجب ان تتوقع ماذا سيفعل هو
وليس فقط ماذا ستفعل انت .


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

كلا..........وليس مطلوب منه ذلك 
الرب يعطيه الصحة اعتقد بان مسؤلياته كثيرة.
  وعندما قصدته على خدمة تخصني لبا النداء بسرعة غريبة
لم اتصورها.....


فكره جميله مش كده؟

جميلة ورائعة وشكر للذي قام بها.


لو فكره جميله

جميلة وكل اخواتها..........

سلام المسيح​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2008)

> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > *مرسي خالص يا فراشة علي مشاركتك الجميلة
> ...


*أنا كمان بحب الكل هنا وبعتبر الكل أخواتى فعلا ربنا يديم عليا محبتكوا ..حقيقى  دى نعمه كبيره .
وفى أنتظار دور فراشتى علشان نرد جمايلها هههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2008)

> mero_engel قال:
> 
> 
> > *فكره الموضوع جميله قووي*
> ...


*ميروووو حبيبتى ميرررسى يا قمرررر على الكلام العسسسسل ده ..
وده بس من محبتك الكبيره ليا ووسامك ده تاج على راسى .. ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك دايما يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2008)

> فونتالولو قال:
> 
> 
> > *سلام الرب يسوع
> ...


*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وبامانه أنا لا أتعمد عدم الرد على مواضيعك بس هاخد بالى بعد كده وهكون مشاركه دايمه فى كل مواضيعك .. ربنا يباركك يا قمرر:Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: 10/10*



> extreemfxtrader قال:
> 
> 
> > فكرة الموضوع جميلة جدا يا رجاء
> > تقييم ممتاز بلا تردد


*ميرررسى يا أكستريم على مشاركتك وربنا يعوض تعبك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2008)

> vetaa قال:
> 
> 
> > *دودو القمر بجد الكلام اللى كتبتة ميوافكيش حقك*
> ...


*حد شاف رقه كده يا ناس ههههههه
انتى اللى بجد قمررر وحد جميل  أووى يا فيتووو ومحبتك ليا دى حاجه غالية اووووووى عندى .. ربنا يخليكى ليا ويفرحنى بيكى قريب :t30:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2008)

> go love قال:
> 
> 
> > الاول طبعا احيكى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع بجد تسلم ايدك
> ...



*ميررررسى لمشاركتك الجميله وردودك المشجعه وبعتذررررررررررررررلك كتييييييير عن عد م ردى على مشاركتك وبالتأكيد هراجع موضوعاتى واشوف ردك واعلق عليه بس عاوزه اقولك انه اكيد مجرد سهو منى وعدم تركيز ومفيش تعمد بأكدلك ده لانى بهتم بكل الردود وبتسعدنى مشاركاتكوا جدا حتى النقد بيساعدنى كتير فى كتابتى .. ميرررسى  لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك ويوفقك فى كل مجالات حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2008)

> vetaa قال:
> 
> 
> > *دونا كنتى منوره ال 3 ايام*
> ...


*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى لاعتذارك بالنيابه عنى وبصلواتكوا ومحبتكوا وباهتمامكوا بالسؤال حاجات كتير بتهون وبتعدى  بدون مشاكل  ..ربنا معاكى يا ملاكى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

*رغم قلة ما يكتب بسبب انشغاله الدائم لكن أعتقد ان الجميع وأنا أولهم نهتم بقراءة كل كلمه وكل حرف يضعه بالمنتدى .​*2-
ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
*كان هناك تأمل رائع حاز على اعجاب الجميع ولكن للاسف لا أتذكر عنوانه الان​* .

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*أنا أعتبر روك قيادى أكثر من رائع بل من أروع من تعاملت معهم من قاده فى حياتى وتلك ليست مجامله ولكنها حقيقه يعرفها الجميع وخصوصا من تعامل معه عن قرب .. ربنا يباركه .​*4-
 ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*ناوييين على رفدى شكلكوا هههههه
هو عيب واحد لكن مش بايده طبعا ً وهو انشغاله الدائم ولكنه مع ذلك غيرمقصر بالمره فى متابعة حتى أقل الاشياء أهميه بالمنتدى .​*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
*أكيييد رقم واحد وعن أستحقاااااااق .​*
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
*مع أنى أقل من أن أقدم النصيحه لاى شخص ولكن أتمنى أن يجد روك لنفسه مساحه من الراحه وأنا أشك أنه يجد هذا الوقت بسبب مشاغله الكثيره.. ربنا يساعده ويعينه ويبارك حياته .​*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
*بالطبع يستحيل عليه المتابعه والرد على كل موضوعات المنتدى ولكنه يشارك على قدر استطاعته ولا أنسى له مشاركته فى الصلاه من أجلى وقت أن أحتجت لهذه المشاركه منه وله أيضا مشاركه أبكتنى كثيرا عند أأحتفالى بمرور سنه فى المنتدى وفوجئت بأن أول مشاركه فى الموضوع كانت له و كتب عنى  كلام مشجع و رائع  أثر فيا جدااااااا ولا أنسى أنه وسط انشغاله يسأل عنى وعن عائلتى بكل محبه ويخبرنى بأنه يصلى من أجلى .. له كل التحيه منى .​*فكره جميله مش كده؟

*جدااااا وبنشكرك عليها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*هتلاقي الزعيم معندوش وقت يا عيني 
بس اكيد هو عارف بمشاعر الحب اللي بيكنوهالو كل اعضاء المنتدي في قلوبهم من غير  ما يدخل موضوع 
بس تعرفو نفسي يعدي في الموضوع ولو مرة 
*


----------



## جيلان (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*نعمل موضوع فى طلبات الصلاة روك يجى هههههههه*


----------



## فونتالولو (5 نوفمبر 2008)

_سلام الرب يسوع 
 يا بيت يا جي جي انت شقيه
 اوي
 بجد نفسنا نشوفه موجود قوي_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*صديقاتي جيلان وفونتالولو
كلنا عاوزين روك يجي 
طيب مجاوبتوش علي الاسئلة لية 
*


----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2008)

دونتى انا اسفه دايما بكون متأخره

بس الموضوع رااااااااااااائع

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*انسانه جميله اوى  طيبه اوى*

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

*كل الكتابات جميله *

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*طيبه اوى *

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*مشوفتش لسه*

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*

*زى مركزها حاليا*

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*

*لاتعليق*

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*

*مش كل المواضيع بالنسبه لمسوليتها*



*فكره جميله مش كده؟*
​

اكيد 

شكراااااااااااااا على الفكره الجديده 

​
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صديقاتي جيلان وفونتالولو
> كلنا عاوزين روك يجي
> طيب مجاوبتوش علي الاسئلة لية
> *



برافو اخت راجعة
تعالي يا جيلان بتهربي ليه
جاوبي على الاسئلة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## جيلان (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*كلكو عليا ولا ايه
لا انا باجى اغلس بس
وبعدين هما عارفين رايى فيهم مش محتاجة اقول :t30:
اطلعوا انتوا منها:11azy: *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*هو واضح ان الزعيم معندوش وقت اللة يعينة مسؤلياتة كتير 
عارفين هنستضيف مين من 7/11 الي 10/11  
بنوتة جميلة كلنا بنحبها 
هنجيب في سيرة ميرنا يا جماعة 
كل اللي يحب يتكلم معانا علي ميرنا يتفضل من بكرة 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*اية دا يا جماعة 
انتو موتو الموضوع لية 
دا موضوع جميل 
انا زعلانة:heat:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> دونتى انا اسفه دايما بكون متأخره
> 
> بس الموضوع رااااااااااااائع
> 
> ...



*ولا متاخره ولا حاجه يا حبيبتى وبجد انا مبسووطه جدا بمشاركتك فى الموضوع وميرررررررسى لكل كلمه قلتيها وربنا يعوض تعبك يا قمرررررررنا​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2008)

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مهمة ومفيدة جدااااااااا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

تقريبا" كل مواضيعها مثيرة للاعجاب  اذ تعتمد النوعية لا الكمية

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبة القلب وحساسة مع الجميع

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مفترية وشريرة هي قالت كدة
طيب اذا كنت انا غبي وصدقت انته بلاش تصدقوا

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

في تلاتة نمرة 3

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ان تكبر خطها قليلا" لنستمتع بمواضيعها

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليلا" واعتقد بسبب مسؤلياتها


فكره جميله مش كده؟

جميلة واخوتها وجيرانها


لو فكره جميله

ما قلنا جميلة ...طيب رائعة

سلام المسيح
​​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا اخ كليم علي مشاركتك الرائعة وفعلا ميرنا حد حبوب قوي ورقيق قوي 
مش زي ما قالت علي نفسها 
وانت مش غبي علشان انت مصدقتش وجيت في الموضوع دة علشان تكرمها
فين بقية الناس 
يلا شباب بننم في سيرة ميرنا العطرة*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2008)

> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> بجد مواضيع جميله جدا بس قليله قوي
> 
> ...





*اسف اني مش متابع الموضوع الجميل ده

بس انشاء الله هتبعه 

مرسي ليكي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا مايكل علي مشاركتك الجميلة
وحضر نفسك يا حلو علشان انت واحد من الناس اللي انا حطاهم في اللستة علشان 
انت حد محبوب ولازم كل اصحابك هيحبو  ينمو في سيرتك ويقطعو في فروتك ويتكلمو عليك
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 نوفمبر 2008)

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

حلوة جدا جدا 
بس بحب اكتر الردود لان دمها خفيف​​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

المواضيع اللي في القسم الشبابي

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لسانها طويل بس بخفة دم منتهية

وطبعا قلب طفل 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

اي حد يقدر يزعلها بسهولة
والزعل دا ييجي علينا احنا تسيبنا وتاخد اجازة

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

رقم 4 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​
اقلها طريقتك جميلة مع الكل

خليكي زي منتي ببساطك الحلوة

بس ماتديش فرصة لحد يدايقك بسهولة

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
لا هى متهضاني 

هههههههههههههه

بترد كتير و مش بس رد

دي بتعمل حجات تاني بيني و بينها بقى هى عارفاها​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2008)

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع راااااائعه جدا ولها هدف ​​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

الاسئله الالى بتطرحها فى قسم الشبابيات

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

المشاركه تحسى انها طالعه من القلب علطول 
من غير مجاملات 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مااعتقدش انى ميرنا ليها سلبيات 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

صعب السؤال ده 
بس اديها المركز ال 4 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​
​1- يا ريت يا ميرنا ماتغبيش عن المنتدى كتير 
2- ياريت المواضيع الجميله الالى بتنزليها ماتحرمناش منها 
3-اووووووووووووعى تغيرى طريقه ردودك فى المواضيع 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

نادرا جدا 
بس بيكون رد جامد 



فكره جميله جدا جدا يا رجعا ليسوع 
تحياتى لفكرتك 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا 

اااااايه ده من غيييييييييييير ما اعرف كده 

أنا هبتدى بدونا علشان انا لسه شايفة الموضوع 




- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مواضيع مفيدة أوى وخصوصا للشباب 




2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مواضيع الشعر اللى بتكتبها كلها روووووووووعة 




3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


طيبة وحنينة ودمها خفيف اه وكمان أهلاوية ههههه




4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مفيش 




5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​

أنقر للتوسيع...


5




6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لالالا دونا مش محتاجة هى ممكن اللى تنصحنى بقى :smil16:




7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شوووووووووووور دايما منوراها 

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*سيبوووووووونى بقى دى ميرنا دى حبيبتى 

محدش يحوووووووووشنى هههههه




- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


موااااااضيع فى الجووووووون  




2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مواضيع قسم الشبابيات اللى هى مواضيع المناقشة 

أفكارها حلوة أوى 




3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


عسل ميرنا دى وطيبة موووت وأخت بجد بجد يعنى 




4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الطيبة الزيادة عن اللزوم دى 




5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​

أنقر للتوسيع...


3




6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنها تبقى تييجى تصيف فى اليكس ههههه

اه وكمان الشعر الطوووووويل وحش يا ميرنا مش حلو 

أتوكلى على الله هههههه




7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اااااه ساعات بلاقى مواضيعى منورة كده *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2008)

> marmar_maroo قال:
> 
> 
> > *لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ...



*ميرررسى يا مرمورررره يا قمررر على ذو قك ومحبتك الكبيره وربنا يرعااااكى يا حبيبتى .​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*جميله جدا ومميزه جدا من شخصيه حبوبه جدا
**
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

* 
معظمها مواضيع اجتماعيه 
وبجد بحسها قضايا مهمه في العصر اللي احنا عايشين فيه 



3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيوبه اووي وقلبها ابيض 
وعلي طبيعتها دايما 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا مقابلتش عيوب لميرنا لحد دلوقتي

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

4
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عدم التسرع والطيبه الزايده يابنتي في الزمن دا ما بتنفعش
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*

*في الغالب *
*وبحس كده  انه الموضوع فيه نور وظلمه  مع بعض *
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*اللة حبايبك كتييير يا ميرنا يا عسل
مارمور ودونا وفراشة ومايكل كوكو وكوكومان وميرو انجل وكليم 
طلي يا قمر 
ردي علي حبايبك
نورتو الموضوع يا جماعة 
وعلي فكرة الدور هيجي عليكم بردو علشان نقطع في فروتكم ونجيب في سيرتكم العطرة​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*تقطعى فروتنااااااا :11azy:

ايه ده ويرضيكى نمشى من غير فروة يعنى :hlp:

طيب الناس تقول علينا ايه حتى ههههههههه

طيب مش المفروض انتى صاحبة الموضوع يابنتى 

لازم تكونى اووووووول واحدة 30:*​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*ولما تقطعي فروتنا *
*نعمل ايه احنا في الشتاء *
*طب قطعي في الفروه حتي في الصيف*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *سيبوووووووونى بقى دى ميرنا دى حبيبتى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*مين دى الى طيبة زيادة عن اللزوم :w00t:
خافى على نفسك انتى بس
دنا لما قرتها رجعت اقرى من الاول يمكن اكون غلطت وانتى بتتكلمى على حد تانى*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *تقطعى فروتنااااااا :11azy:
> 
> ايه ده ويرضيكى نمشى من غير فروة يعنى :hlp:
> 
> ...


*ايوة هنقطع في فروتكم 
كل الاعضاء المميزين المحبوبين هنقطع فروتهم هنا في الموضوع دة
والجميلة الجاية هي فراشة حبيبتي
اعملو حسابكم محدش هيهرب مني 
وهنقطع في فروتك يا عباس وهيتقفل الباب بالترباس
مع رجعا ليسوع مش هتادر تهرب من الموضوع​*


----------



## cross in ksa (9 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع وجميل ولكنى لسا جديد واصغر شخص فيكم فا مش هقول رائى فشخص معين لان الكل اساتذتى بجد 


الرب يباركوا كلكوا المنتدى دا اكتر من رائع من اكبر شخص الى اصغر شخص الى هو انا


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بمجىء الرب يسوع اخ cross in ksa
لا يوجد كبير وصغير هو بذاته قال
جئت لاخدم لا  لاخدم
جاوب اخي واكيد الكبار في المراكز
هم اصحاب قلوب كبيرة تتسع للجميع
واسمح لنفسي بما ان مسؤلياتهم كبيرة
ومشاغلهم كثيرة 
ان انقل لك هذا  الكلام
سلام المسيح



​


----------



## جيلان (9 نوفمبر 2008)

cross in ksa قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل ولكنى لسا جديد واصغر شخص فيكم فا مش هقول رائى فشخص معين لان الكل اساتذتى بجد
> 
> 
> الرب يباركوا كلكوا المنتدى دا اكتر من رائع من اكبر شخص الى اصغر شخص الى هو انا


 



*لا يا اخويا قول الى فى نفسك*
*هى موتة ولا اكتر 30:*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 نوفمبر 2008)

cross in ksa قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل ولكنى لسا جديد واصغر شخص فيكم فا مش هقول رائى فشخص معين لان الكل اساتذتى بجد
> 
> 
> الرب يباركوا كلكوا المنتدى دا اكتر من رائع من اكبر شخص الى اصغر شخص الى هو انا



*يا سيدي مفيش كبير وصغير 
كلنا اولاد الملك ومفدين بالدم الثمين 
وهو اديك شفت اثنين من الكبار ردو عليك الاخ كليم والاخت جيلان 
علي فكرة يا جيجي شقاوتك لذيذة 
وانا اهو صغيرة ومخفتش اني اعمل الموضوع اللي هنتكلم فية علي الكبار 
هما هيضربوني في الاخر بس ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> 
> مهمة ومفيدة جدااااااااا
> كلها ملطوشة يمكن تلاتة او اربعة مش ملطوشين :hlp:​
> ...


ميرسى يا كيم ربنا يباركك لونك فهمنى غلط ​


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي يا اخ كليم علي مشاركتك الرائعة وفعلا ميرنا حد حبوب قوي ورقيق قوي *
> *مش زي ما قالت علي نفسها *
> *وانت مش غبي علشان انت مصدقتش وجيت في الموضوع دة علشان تكرمها*
> *فين بقية الناس *
> *يلا شباب بننم في سيرة ميرنا العطرة*


 انتو بتتكلمو على ميرنا غيرى ولا ايه انا مش كداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اصوت ​


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *اسف اني مش متابع الموضوع الجميل ده​*
> 
> *بس انشاء الله هتبعه *​
> 
> *مرسي ليكي*​


 
انا مش عارف ارد علشان انتا مقتبس ومبنش عندى :11azy:​


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> 
> حلوة جدا جدا
> بس بحب اكتر الردود لان دمها خفيف
> ...


 
لا متسيحى كدا تتحسدى طايب زى بعضو ​


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> 
> مواضيع راااااائعه جدا ولها هدف
> طب ما مش كدا لما هى حلوة اوى كدا فى حصالة على باب اموضوع مش كدا يعنى ​
> ...


 
شكرا يا كوكو لردك ​


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *سيبوووووووونى بقى دى ميرنا دى حبيبتى *
> *ارووبتى التحفة *​
> 
> *محدش يحوووووووووشنى هههههه*​
> ...


ايون حاطة لمبة نيون ولا ايه ​


----------



## ميرنا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> 
> *جميله جدا ومميزه جدا من شخصيه حبوبه جدا*
> *الله يسامحك مش هرد عليكى يا ميرو*​
> ...


 ايه نور وظلمة دى عاوز تفسير مفسر ليها ​


----------



## rana1981 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا وانا عم تابع كل شي بس اسمحولي ما جاوب:smi411:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا وانا عم تابع كل شي بس اسمحولي ما جاوب:smi411:​*



*لا  رنا دخيلك لا تقولي هيك الكلام
بدنا تجاوبي علي كل الاسئلة 
اذا بتريدي جاوبي وشاركينا 
تكرم عيونك خيتي​*


----------



## جيلان (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> انتو بتتكلمو على ميرنا غيرى ولا ايه انا مش كداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اصوت ​



*والنبى ياختى انا قلتلهم كدا بردوا
بينافقوا الناس دى عرفاكى انا مفترية*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*يلا يا جماعة هنتكلم دلوقتي عن مشرفتنا المحبوبة ( فراشة) 
كل حبايب فراشة يدخلو ينمو عليها  وانا اولكم​* ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
*كلها جميلة جدا وذات هدف​*
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
*مواضيع كتير  منها كان موضوع عن اسماء الملائكة وعمل كل واحد منهم *

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

*دمها خفيف وبسيطة ومتواضعة وتحب ان تساعد الجميع*
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

*لا اري سلبيات*
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
*مركزها رقم 2 *

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

*ريحي ظهرك شوية *
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

*قليل ودة لمشغولياتها وانا عزراها*

فكره جميله مش كده؟

*استنو بقة اما ارد علي نفسي منا عبيطة
فكرة جميلة خالص يا رجعا ليسوع*


----------



## twety (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*عسل ياراجعه ليسوع*

*بما ان الكلام على فراشه*
*يبقى الكلام كبييييير وكلام كتييييير*
*فراشه عسوله ولذيذه والله يكون فى عونها دلوقت*
*ربنا يساعدها فى اللى هى فيه*

*وكفايه كده ناو *
*وطبع فااااااااصل ونووووووووواصل *


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشه يا هلا يا هلا 
شوفى القصيده الالى هكتبها دلوقتى 
هههههههههههههههه 


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!



مواضيع جميل جدا ومميزه 



2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


مواضيعها كلها بتعجبنى اوووووى 


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مميزات كتيييييييييير 
1- متابعه اولا بأول 
2- ردود مشجعه 
3-طيييييييييييييبه اوى 
4- ليها فضل كبير فى مساعدتى فى التصاميم الالى بصممها 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


سلبيات 
.
سلبيات 
.
سلبيات 
.
العصبيه 
فراشه عصبيه شويه 

هتضرب بعد ما اخلص الاجابه على الاسئله  
ههههههههههههههه


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


المركز 3


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!





1- استمرى فى تصاميمك الرائعه 
علشان نتعلم منك 
2- مواضيعك قلت اليومين دول 
عايزين شويه مواضيع جامده 
3-بالنسبه للردود فى غاييييييييييه الروووووعه 
وكلها مشجعه 
ياريت متغيرهاش


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


اغلبيه المواضيع 

بصراحه فراشه مميزه جدا فى المواضيع والردود 

مرسىىى يا رجعا ليسوع على اتاحه الفرصه دى ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا كوكو علي مشاركتك الجميلة 

يلا يا جماعة فين حبايب فراشة 
انا عارفة اصلا حبايب فراشة ميكفيهمش كذا موضوع علشان يتكلم عليها فية
بس يظهر الناس مش عارفة بالموضوع دة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> بس يظهر الناس مش عارفة بالموضوع دة


 
ضعى لينك الموضوع فى توقيعك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ​
> ضعى لينك الموضوع فى توقيعك ​



*مش عارفة يا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

> مش عارفة يا كوكو


 
طيب اعملى كوبى للكلام الالى انا كاتبه الالى هوه اسم الموضوع 
وضعيه على طول فى التوقيع 
بعد ماتضغطى على علامه ال 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​​​
ما رايكم فى هذا العضو​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يلا يا جماعة هنتكلم دلوقتي عن مشرفتنا المحبوبة ( فراشة)​*
> *كل حبايب فراشة يدخلو ينمو عليها وانا اولكم*​ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> *كلها جميلة جدا وذات هدف*​
> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> ...


 
ميرسي حبيبتي على الكلام الجميل دا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وعلى الاستضافة الرائعة دي

نردهالك في نفس الموضوع

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *عسل ياراجعه ليسوع*
> 
> *بما ان الكلام على فراشه*
> ...


 لا تويتي كفاية والنبي عليا دول

لحسن اصدق بعد كدا

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فراشه يا هلا يا هلا
> شوفى القصيده الالى هكتبها دلوقتى
> هههههههههههههههه ​
> 
> ...



كوكو مان شعلة المنتدى 

ميرسي بجد على كلامك الجميل

وانا فعلا عصبية كتير ويارب اقدر اتخلص من المشكلة دي

ميرسي يا مان على رايك و كلامك عني بجد كلام جميل و مشجع

مش عارفة اليومين دول ماليش نفس احط مواضيع او مشاركات

يمكن علشان بدور على دروس للفوتوشوب جديدة فمشغولة شوية

انشاء الله ارجع و انزل مواضيع و ارد على كل مواضيعك الجميلة





​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي يا كوكو علي مشاركتك الجميلة​*
> 
> *يلا يا جماعة فين حبايب فراشة *
> *انا عارفة اصلا حبايب فراشة ميكفيهمش كذا موضوع علشان يتكلم عليها فية*
> ...


 لالالالا ماتسمعيش كلام كوكو دا شرير

استني لما يخلصوا ال 3 تيام بتوعي و بعدين حطي لينك الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لالالالا ماتسمعيش كلام كوكو دا شرير​
> 
> 
> استني لما يخلصوا ال 3 تيام بتوعي و بعدين حطي لينك الموضوع
> ...


 
انا شرير :11azy:

اسمعى كلامى وحطى اللينك علشان الموضوع يكبر اكتر واكتر 
ماتسمعيش كلام فراشه 
:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا بيكى يا قمر منوره اكيد  انا اسفه لانى مش متابعه الموضوع الجميل ده  والمميز


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها جميله زيها 


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل مواضيعها جميله 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

النشاط والطيبه

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا مشفتش

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

المركز 4

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

استمرى فى نشاطك

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

90%
من المواضيع بترد عليها ردود ظريفه اوى

يارب اكون وفقت









​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> انا شرير :11azy:​
> 
> اسمعى كلامى وحطى اللينك علشان الموضوع يكبر اكتر واكتر
> ماتسمعيش كلام فراشه
> ...


يا كوكو ابعد عن ودن البت:hlp:

استني يا مرمر هاسميكي مرمر هههههههههه

استني يا مرمر بعد مايخلصوا ال 3 تيام بتوعي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> اهلا بيكى يا قمر منوره اكيد انا اسفه لانى مش متابعه الموضوع الجميل ده والمميز​
> 
> 
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ...


 
دودو حبيبة قلبي و ست الستات كلهم

ميرسي يا اطيب قلب واحن ام على الكلام الجميل دا :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا كوكو ابعد عن ودن البت:hlp:
> 
> استني يا مرمر هاسميكي مرمر هههههههههه
> 
> استني يا مرمر بعد مايخلصوا ال 3 تيام بتوعي​



*انا مش اسمي مرمر انتي اللي مرمر
انا راجعة ليسوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا كوكو ابعد عن ودن البت:hlp:​
> 
> استني يا مرمر هاسميكي مرمر هههههههههه​
> 
> استني يا مرمر بعد مايخلصوا ال 3 تيام بتوعي​


 
وكمان غيرتلك اسمك 
لالالالالالالالالالالا 
اوعى تسكتى انا بقولك اهه 
لحسن هتفضل تطير كل شويه فى الموضوع وتعملك قلق 
ماشى يا فراشه 
طيب انا الالى هعملها التوقيع بنفسى :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا مش اسمي مرمر انتي اللي مرمر​*
> 
> *انا راجعة ليسوع*​


 
ايوه كده ماتسكتلهاش :11azy:


انا جاى اهدى النفوس :hlp:​


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة انت كلكم شاطرين وايمانكم قوى 
ودمكم عسسسسسسسسل


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

* مواضيعها جميله ومتنوعه كمان *

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*المواضيع اللى فيها تصميمات كلها بجد رقيقه وبتعجبنى جداااا** 3-
 ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

* بتحب المنتدى من كل قلبها وهى بصراحه شخصيه بتدخل القلب بدون استئذان ههههههه*

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​**
 مش عارفه يمكن طيووووبه زياده شويه*

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
* أنا بحس ان كل واحد فى المنتدى هو الاول فى مكانه *

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*مفيش حاجه معينه دلوقتى  غير انها تاكل كويس ههههههههه**7-
 هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*أه الصراحه بتابع على اد ما تقدر وردودها مشجعه جداااااا
وأخيراً بقى احب أقولها أنى بحبك اووووووووى يا فراااااشتى *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 نوفمبر 2008)

رؤوف حبيب قال:


> بصراحة انت كلكم شاطرين وايمانكم قوى
> ودمكم عسسسسسسسسل



*مرسي يا رؤف بس مليش دعوة لازم ترد علي الاسئلة
نورت يا باشا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> 
> *مواضيعها جميله ومتنوعه كمان *​
> *2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
> ...


 ميرسي يا دون دون على الكلام الجميل دا :Love_Letter_Open:

 يا جزوفي يا جزوفي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها رائعه ومميزه 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
لا كتير بجد واخاف اظلمها ويتعجبني جدا التصاميم اللي بتعملها من اجل خدمه المنتدي

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبوبه وتلقائه جداا 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
بتاخد بعض الامور علي اعصابها 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

4
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
ربنا معاكي ويعديلك اليومين دول علي خير ههههههههههه

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

احيانا *
*ودا نظرا لمسؤليه اشرافها الكبيره *
*ربنا يعينك يا فراشتنا الجميله

فكره جميله مش كده؟*

*اكيد ياقمر مدام انتي اللي جيبها يبقي لازم تبقي جميله*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا ميرو انجل يا جميلة انتي 
مشاركتك زي العسل 

ها يا فراشة اجي اساعدك علشان تقومي تردي  هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ايوه كده ماتسكتلهاش :11azy:
> 
> 
> انا جاى اهدى النفوس :hlp:​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
بموووووووووت في هزار الاخوات الحلوين مع بعض 
عاملين زي القط والفار  هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> كلها رائعه ومميزه
> 
> ...



ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
بيشو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> 
> *كلها رائعه ومميزه *
> *2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
> ...


 
ميرسي يا ميرو حبيبتي على الكلام الجميل دا :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *بموووووووووت في هزار الاخوات الحلوين مع بعض *
> 
> *عاملين زي القط والفار هههههههههههههههه*​


 حتى كوكو بقى حمامة سلام يا ربي

اتعدى من الباقيين ربنا يستررررر :11azy:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> بيشو



*اهلا بيك يا بيشو 
ومرسي علي المشاركة
ربنا معاك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حتى كوكو بقى حمامة سلام يا ربي​
> 
> 
> اتعدى من الباقيين ربنا يستررررر :11azy:​


 
لالالالالالا
لسه ما اتعدتش :hlp:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع جميله جدا وكل موضوع له هدف 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

رسوماتها بجد فنانه كبيره ربنا يحميها

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

زي الفراشه بتطير علي كل الاقسام ومتابعه ممتازه

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

العصبيه وخصوصا في الرد علي الاقتراحات والمشاكل
بس اكيد بسبب الضغط والحمل التقيل عليها

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

3

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

خليكي دايما هاديه في ردودك وحلي المشاكل بهدوء
وفين مواضيعك الجميله ورسوماتك الاجمل

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

في الاول أه دلوقتي مبقتش ترد 
بس اكيد مشغوله جدا وانا مقدر تعبها



مرسي راجعه ليسوع 

وانتي اللي عليكي الدور بعد فراشه

عايزين ننمم فيكي شويه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*بنشكر مشرفتنا الحبوبة فراشة وانا عارفة طبعا ان لو قعدنا نتكلم علي فراشة مش هيكفينا سنة لانها محبوبة جدا 
لكن لسة فية ناس هنا بنكنلهم كل حب واحترام وبنحس فعلا انهم بيتعبو في المنتدي دة
زي مشرفتنا الحبوبة اللي الكل بيموت في خفة دمها 
(فيتا)​​**يلا يا  اصحابي كل حبايب فيتا هجوم وانا اولكم​**- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

هى مشرفه جميله وبصمتها واضحه جدا فى قسمها
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل كتاباتها جميلة الحقيقة 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
محبة ودمها خفيف وعلي طبيعتها وتدخل القلب  كدة من غير كلام

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مفيش حد مفيهوش سلبيات بس انا مشفتلهاش سلبيات
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

المركز رقم 4
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

هي تنصحني 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

احيانا بس دة لانها مشغولة

فكره جميله مش كده؟
اما ارد علي نفسي بقة 
فكرة جميلة يا رجعا ليسوع دا انتي لو فية منك اتنين كانت البلد خربت​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مايكل على كلامك الجميل جدا عني

وانشاء الله اغير من طريقتي دي

لان فعلآ انا مش كدا ولا كنت كدا

بس بمر بحالة نفسية متقلبة جدا مرة كويسة ومرة وحشة 

و صدقني انا ليا فترة كام يوم مش برد ولا بحط مواضيع

لكن متابعة وبقرا المواضيع لكن بخرج

مش بقولك حاجة نفسية 

صليلي يا مايكل

وميرسي لاختي وحبيبتي رجعا ليسوع على استضافتها الجميلة دي

و يا كوكو لا انت اتعديت و بقيت حمامة سلام زي رتوت و جيلان جيجي 

والناس دي ياللله فسدوك العيال دي وعلموك الشقاوة بدري

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع جميله جدا بس قليله قووي

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

معظم مواضيعها 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

شقيه ودمها خفيف قوي 
وسريعه في الرد علي اي موضوع مخالف

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا بصراحه مشوفتش اي حاجه سلبيه فيها/color]

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

5

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

أستمري في خدمتك وبطلي شقاوه

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

نادرا لما بترد بس اكيد بتكون مشغوله ربنا يقويها
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فيتاااااااااااااا احلى جبنة
هههههههههه

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
عسل زيها​ 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​ 
مواضيعها جميلة بس بحب ردودها اكتر ​ 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
دمها خفيف وطيوبة وبتدلعني كتير ههههههههههه​ 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
سعات بتغيب عن المنتدى فترات بنفتقدها جدا​ 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​ 
المركز رقم 4​ 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
اسلوبها جميل تستمر بية​ 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​ 
اة بس مش كلة لكن ردود حلوة جدا ومشجعة جدااااااااا​ 
فكره جميله مش كده؟​ 
فكرة جميلة لانها من بنوتة جميلة زيك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2008)

> مرسي راجعه ليسوع
> 
> وانتي اللي عليكي الدور بعد فراشه
> 
> عايزين ننمم فيكي شويه



*مرسي علي مشاركتك الجميلة في الموضوع يا مايكل كوكو 
بس انا مش ممكن يجي عليا الدور دلوقتي انا اصغر واحدة فيكم 
الاول مشرفينا الكرام ولو لازم انا يبقي ابقي اخر واحدة في الموضوع دة 
مرسي كتييير لزوقك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*اصحابي احنا بنتكلم دلوقت علي فيتا
عاوزة اقولكم حاجة مهمة قوي 
يا ريت كل عضو داخل يكتب مشاركتة في الموضوع يكتب فوق في البداية اسم العضو اللي بنحكي في سيرتة
مرسي كتيييير ليكم 
ربنا يعوضكم​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اصحابي احنا بنتكلم دلوقت علي فيتا​*
> *عاوزة اقولكم حاجة مهمة قوي *
> *يا ريت كل عضو داخل يكتب مشاركتة في الموضوع يكتب فوق في البداية اسم العضو اللي بنحكي في سيرتة*
> *مرسي كتيييير ليكم *
> ...


 صح يا رجعا ليسوع

انا كتبت الاسم في اول الاسئلة علشان ابين بتكلم على مين​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*أنااااااااااااا جيت متأخرة كالعاداااااادة:smil16:

وهبتدى بفرااااااااااشة 30:




- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مواضيع حلووووووة وخصوصا خصوصا التصميمات بتاعتها رووووووعة




2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


موضوع الكافيه 30: هههههه




3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


دمها خفيف وعسوووووولة وشكلها طيبة ( الله واعلم يا فروووووووشة ياختى بالطيبة دى هههه)




4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لالالالالالالالا مفيش 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​
5




6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


دايماااااااا تهزرى فى المواضيع يافراشة علشان أنا بحب كده :hlp:




7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أينـــــعم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*ندخل على البت جبنة بقى يووووووووه قصدى فيتا :hlp:





- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الصراحة يعنى مش بشوووووف لها مواضيع :smi411:




2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


موضوع صور المناسبات 30: ههههه ده اللى شفته ليكى يافتوت




3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ردودها تحفة زيهاااااا وعسولة وييجى منها يعنى 30:




4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بتغيب كتييييييييير جدا




5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​

أنقر للتوسيع...


11 :t30::t30:

ههههههه




6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


تكبر خطهااااااا فى ردودها اللذيذة لحسن انا نظرى على قدى :11azy:هههههه




7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أيوووووووووة*​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*فيتا نورتي *

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

تنبيهاتها في رسايل الخاصة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

 انا اتعرفت عليها مبارح
بس هي فعلا ذكية
ويهمها نجاح المنتدى

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

 لسا ما شفت خيرها من شرها
هههههههههه
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
بتخيل :t9: 5 

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*أتمنى ان تظل منتبه ومتيقظة اكتر*
*وخصوصا للمزعجين الي بيردوا ع مواضيع 2006 *
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*لا بجد *
*اتمنى ان اتعرف عليها اكتر*


*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*نعم في بعض الاحيان*
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2008)

> *موضوع الكافيه 30: هههههه*​




يا فضيحة محدش يعرف الموضوع دا غير المشرفين بس هههههههههه​ 
انا عايزة البت دي ننم عليها بعد فيتا يا رجعا ليسوع ​ 
انا صحبتك اوعي تكسفيني و النبي​ 
عندي كلام كتير عايزة اقولهولها​​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2008)

* فيتوووووووووووووووووووووووو دى بقى حبيبتى أنا*

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

* أنا بمووووووت فيها وفى أى كلمه أو حتى حرف بتكتبه*2-
*ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!**بعشق ردودها فى مواضيعى لانها بتبقى طالعه من القلب وبتشجعنى انى أكتب أكتر وأكتررررر*
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!** لا ده سؤاااااااااال صعب واجابته محتاجه دوواووووووووين أنا من يوم ما شفتها وصدقونى قلبى أتعلق بيها بشكل فظيع وحقيقى بعتبرها أختى لانها طيووووووووووبه جداااا وعسوووووووله خالص ورقيقه بشكل فظيييييييييع ..كفايه بقى لحسن تتحسد ههههههه*4-
*ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!* * l لا سلبيااااات ايه .. انسواااااا ههههههههه COLOR]**5- 
اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)هى فى قلبى رقم 1 وده المهم 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟! تفضل زى ما هى كده ومتخليش الدنيا تغير من طباعها الجميله 
هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟! أه هى فعلا من أكتر الناس اللى بتتابعنى وبتشجعنى من قلبها بجد
فكره جميله مش كده؟


 أجمل ما فى الفكره أنها فكرتك أنتى يا جمييييييييييييله​*​


----------



## mero_engel (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*طب مش تقولوا انها فتوووت *

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جميله جدا بس قليله جدا 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

في قسم الصور  كانت عامله موضوع وكان بجد مجهود جميل منها 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا كتير متعديش *
*طيبوبه وحبوبه  وسكر تدخل القلب كده بدون استئاذن وبتحب الناس كلها والناس كلها بتحبها
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
فتوووت لا ملقتش ليها سلبيات *
*هي محتاجه تكتر من مواضعيها اللي هتبقي جميله زيها

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

3
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ربنا يحميكي ياحبي وخليكي زي ما انتي اوعي تتغيري 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*

*مش كتير  وانا طبعا عذراها *
*لكن بتكون ردودها رائعه ومميزه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2008)

فيتـــــــــــــــــا 
ياهلا يا هلا ​ 
1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
بصراحه ماشفتش غير كام موضوع ليها 
بس  مواضيع جميله ​ 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​ 
موضوع فى قسم الصور وهوه مثبت 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
1-جدير بأشراف على قسم الصور 
2- مشاركاته رااااااائع جدا ومشجعه ​ 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
لا ما اعتقدش انى ليها سلبيات ​ 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​ 
المركز 5​ 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
اسمترى فى نشاطك الرائع فى قسم الصور 
وعايزين نشوف مواضيعك فى الاقسام التانيه 
مشاركتك جميله جدا وكلها تشجيع نصيحه اخويه ياريت متغريهاش 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
عايزين الصراحه طبعا 
ههههههههههههه 
المواضيع الالى فى قسم الصور كلها بترد عليها ​ 

اتمنالك التوفيق ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*فراشة 



			انا عايزة البت دي ننم عليها بعد فيتا يا رجعا ليسوع 


انا صحبتك اوعي تكسفيني و النبي


عندي كلام كتير عايزة اقولهولها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
انتي صحبتي وحبيبتي يا فراشة بس انا اتفقت مع حد تاني وبعد كدة هنجبها هنجبها


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> * فيتوووووووووووووووووووووووو دى بقى حبيبتى أنا*
> 
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> 
> ...


*


مرسي خالص يا دونا يا حبيبيبتي انتي اللي فاكراني يا اختي كلهم بيردوا في كلامهم علي العضو وبينسو يشجعو اختهم الصغيرة*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي ل كوكو مان وميرو انجل ودونا وفراشة وكل اللي شاركو معانا في الموضوع
اللي يدخل مينساش يا جماعة يكتب اسم اللي بنتكلم علية فوق كعنوان
ربنا يديم محبتكم لبعض​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بالنسبة للعضوة الاخت فيتا


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

 لم اقراء لها مواضيع ليس لانني لا اريد انما لم مواضيعها
مع انني اصول واجول كثيرا" عذرا" انما ساتعمد التفتيش وممكن ارجع تاني

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

اكيد اعتقد  بانها رائعة

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

يقال بانها طيبة لكنني لم اعرفها الا منذ يومين فقط
من خلال سؤال ورد جواب وكانت متفهمة وطيبة الى ابعد الحدود
ومع ان الكلمات كانت قليلة الا انني اكتشفت فيها طيبة نادرة

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اعرفها جيدا" انما سبق وقلت (وابتداء بنفسي) بانه ليس من انسان 
كامل الا الرب يسوع المسيح 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
ممكن 4 او 5

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ان تعرفنا عن نفسها اكثر بكتابة كم موضوع او ما اشبه ذلك

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

عادة لو اشتركت بمنتدى الصور ممكن وغير ذلك لا اتذكر
ومشاركاتي بذاك المنتدي قليلة

فكره جميله مش كده؟
كلا مش كدة
هههههههههههه
مشكورة اخت راجعة على الموضوع الجميل
واتمنى لك من الرب ان تنالي اجرة اتعابك
وادارتك للموضوع الرائع

سلام الرب يسوع



 



​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا اخ كليم 
ربنا يعوضك بالاجر السمائي 
مشاركتك نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## vetaa (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا اسفه على التاخير*
*ومردتش ى روك وميرنا وفراشه*

*بس سريعاا كده*

*رووووووك:بجد انسان ما يتوصفش بكلام هو اكبر من كده بكتيييييييييييير*
*                ربنا يقويه ويحميه ويزيده بركه وميبقاش مشغول كتير ههههههههههه*

*ميرنا:هى عارفه انا بعزها قد ايه بس بتتقل كده احيانا ببقى عاوزه اضربها ومش بتهون عليا*
*        بس هى بنوته عسوووولة وطيبه وعلى الطبيعه رقييييييقه جدا عكس ما بتحاول تبين *
*         هنا وتضحك عليكم هههههههههههه*
*فووشى :للاسف لسه معرفهاش غير من فتره قريبه بس هى فعلا فراشه وجميله ودمها *
*              شربات وطيبه وبتحب الناس واجتماعيه وام بنوته فى الطريق زى العسل ههههههه*


*اسفه على الكروته دى بس اهو حاجه على ما تفرج*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## vetaa (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*راجعه ليسوووووووع*
*ايامك معااياااااااااااااااا شكلها هتبقى بيضه *
*بس والنور مطفى *
*ههههههههههههه*

*شكرا على التدبيسه يوووه قصدى الاستضافه الحلوه دى
وهتتردلك يا اوختى مستحييييل هسيبك*
*وبجد هتابع الموضوع الجميييييييل ده *

*طبعا اختيارك موفق جدا*
*مش علشان اخترتينى متفتهمنيش صح*
*هههههههههههه*
*لا بجد ضيوفك كلهم سكر ويستاهلوا*
*مش عارفة اختارتينى ازاى*
*اعملى نضاره انصحك بكده*
*ههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى بجد*
*وهرد بقى عليكى وعلى العسلات اللى كتبولى*
*وربنا يسترررررر بقى ونطلع من هنا على خييييييير*
*هو مش النهارده تالت يوم برضه*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## vetaa (13 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بنشكر مشرفتنا الحبوبة فراشة وانا عارفة طبعا ان لو قعدنا نتكلم علي فراشة مش هيكفينا سنة لانها محبوبة جدا
> 
> ما كنتى خلتيها وبلاش تجيبى حد تانى
> او مثلا نحط جنابك
> ...


 

راجعه ليسوووووووووع (لسه معرفش اسمك):hlp:
بجد الموضوع بياخد العقل بيجنن (بعرف اتكلم سورى)ههههههههه
صدقينى جميل والاعضاء كلامهم زى السكر
وانتى جميله وشكلك اجتماعيه ولبقه وعسوله ودمك شربات و..... متتغريش بس
هههههههههههه
ميرسى بجد انك اختارتينى وكلفتى نفسك 
ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم(مش بتتقال كده ولا ازاى)ههههههههههه
ويارب ما اتحرم منكم ولا محبتكم الغاليه دى ابدا
ولنا لقاء معاكى يا مدبسانى قصدى يا مغلبانى قصدى يا مجننانى يوووووووووه
مع اللى معسله المنتدى


----------



## vetaa (13 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> 
> *مواضيع جميله جدا بس قليله قووي*
> 
> ...


 
*مااااااااااااايكل*
*قاتل البنات (فاكر) ههههههههههه*
*نورتنى وكلامك جميييييييل ربنا يخليك ويطول فى عمرك ويرزقك باللى فى بالك*
*ولا تحصلك اى حاجة وحشة وينصرك على اللى يعاديك قول امييييييييين*
*ههههههههههه اى خدمه دعوات ببلاش اهو:hlp:*
*ميرسى يا مايكل وتتردلك فى نفس المكان ده*
*لان العين عليك تخلص كرسى الاعتراف تيجى هنا*
*المنتدى مش بيرحم مش هتلحق تاخد نفسك*
*هههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا مايكل وربنا معاك *
*نصيحه بلاش تقتل البنات هتندم:smil8:*


----------



## twety (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*روح هارتى من جوووووووووة*
*فيتااااااا*

*ايه الكلام الكبير ده*
*تتساهلى يابت*
*كده انا هغير منك *

*عموما عن جد الجد يعنى*
*انتى تستاهلى اكتر من اللى قالولة بكتير كمان*
*متتغريش بقى*
*وبطلى تضايقينى فى البيت *
*بدل ما هسيحلك فى المنتدى*
*ويغيروا كلامهم ده*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*صدقوا كلامى اللى فوق *
*وسيبكوا من اللى تحت *

*لنا عووووووودة :>*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *راجعه ليسوووووووع*
> *ايامك معااياااااااااااااااا شكلها هتبقى بيضه *
> *بس والنور مطفى *
> *ههههههههههههه*
> ...


*فيتا حبيبتي
عاوز اقولك يا بنوتة انتي عسولة خالص ومن يوم ماعرفتك وانا بقيت اموت في الجبنة الفيتا
انا بزعقلهم في البيت لو جابو حاجة تانية علشان عاوزة  اكلك ههههههههه
لا بجد انتي فعلا حد يستاهل التقدير 
ومنورة يا قمر​*


----------



## vetaa (14 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> فيتاااااااااااااا احلى جبنة
> 
> هههههههههه​
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ...


 

*فرفووووووشتى العسل*
*ايه ده كله بس راضيه عنى يعنى*
*هههههههههه*
*ميرسى بجد على كلامك الجميل اللى ذيك*
*بس مستهلهوش كله ممكن 3/4 بس*
*ههههههههههههه*
*تعشيلى يا غاليه وتتردلك يوم فرح البنوته ان شاء الله*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## vetaa (14 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي علي مشاركتك الجميلة في الموضوع يا مايكل كوكو​*
> *بس انا مش ممكن يجي عليا الدور دلوقتي انا اصغر واحدة فيكم *
> *الاول مشرفينا الكرام ولو لازم انا يبقي ابقي اخر واحدة في الموضوع دة *
> 
> *مرسي كتييير لزوقك*​


 

*تعرفى يعنى اية بتحلمى*
*عليكى الدور يعنى عليكى الدور*
*مش بيقولوا طباخ السم بيدوقه ما بالك بقى*
*بطباخ الموضوع هههههههههههه*

*لا يا قمر*
*عليا وعلى مش عارفة ايه يعنى*
*عليكى الدوووووووووووووور*
*بعدى حتى يبقى فال حلو*
*اشمعنى انا يعنى*
*هههههههههههههه*

*هتنور تصدقى هيبقى لايق عليكى*
*واكراما ليكى نخليهم 3 شهور ولو مش عاجبك 3 سنين:11azy:*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *تعرفى يعنى اية بتحلمى*
> *عليكى الدور يعنى عليكى الدور*
> *مش بيقولوا طباخ السم بيدوقه ما بالك بقى*
> *بطباخ الموضوع هههههههههههه*
> ...


فيتا يا حبيبيبتي خليكي حلوة ومتبوزليش اللي بعملة علشان احبك 
انا اتفقت مع الشخصية اللي جاية خلاص 
وانا بجد احب ابقي اخر حد في الموضوع دة مش بهزر


----------



## vetaa (14 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اصحابي احنا بنتكلم دلوقت علي فيتا​*
> *عاوزة اقولكم حاجة مهمة قوي *
> *يا ريت كل عضو داخل يكتب مشاركتة في الموضوع يكتب فوق في البداية اسم العضو اللي بنحكي في سيرتة*
> *مرسي كتيييير ليكم *
> ...


 

*اسمعوا الكلام شكلها قويه ووممكن تضربكم:hlp:*
*هههههههههههه*
*جدعه كده يا بطوطتى*
*خليهم يكتبوا اللى بتقولي عليه ده فى الاول:11azy:*

*بجد الموضوع لذيذ*
*تعيشى وتفننى يا قمر*


----------



## vetaa (14 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صح يا رجعا ليسوع​
> 
> 
> انا كتبت الاسم في اول الاسئلة علشان ابين بتكلم على مين​


 
*من يومك شاطرة يا فرفووووشه*​


----------



## vetaa (14 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ندخل على البت جبنة بقى يووووووووه قصدى فيتا :hlp:*
> ما انتى فى مكانك مرتاحه
> منوره يا اختى:smil8:​
> 
> ...


 
*مرمر هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا*
*منوره يا اختى الدنيا والموضوع وكل مكان يعنى:hlp:*
*ميرسى يا مرمر كلامك تقريبا حلو مش عارفة ازاى مش بعاده يعنى*
*ههههههههههههه*
*بصى ابقى متقريش انتى بنوته سكره وعسوله ودمك شربات ولمضه وحبوبه*
*ايااااااااااكى ثم ايااااااااااااكى تتغرى*
*هههههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا سكر على المشاركة الحلوه دى*
*ومتقطعيش الردود بقى بنشتاقلك:11azy:*


----------



## vetaa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> *فيتا نورتي *
> صدقينى دة نورك انتى​
> 
> *2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​
> ...


 
*مورا القمر*
*ميرسى خالص على المشاركه السكر دى*
*وانسى بقى الموضوع اياه هههههههههه*
*ونشوفك بخير دايما ونعرف بعض اكتر*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## vetaa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا فضيحة محدش يعرف الموضوع دا غير المشرفين بس هههههههههه​
> 
> انا عايزة البت دي ننم عليها بعد فيتا يا رجعا ليسوع ​
> انا صحبتك اوعي تكسفيني و النبي​
> ...


 

*هى فضيحه فعلا*
*ههههههههههههه*

*وانا كمان نفسى بقى يا راجعه نحطها*
*ونستلمها بقى ونردلها جمايلها اللى مغرقانا:hlp:*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا فضيحة محدش يعرف الموضوع دا غير المشرفين بس هههههههههه​
> انا عايزة البت دي ننم عليها بعد فيتا يا رجعا ليسوع ​
> انا صحبتك اوعي تكسفيني و النبي​
> عندي كلام كتير عايزة اقولهولها​​​​



*هههههههههه ماهو ده الموضوع اللى عاجبنى وبعدين ماحدش من الاعضاء واخد باله 30:

يعنى أكدب مثلا يا فراااااااشة بقى أنا وش ذلك :11azy: 

ياااااااااااترى هيكون ايه الكلام الكتيييييييييير ده :t9: ربنا يستر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *هى فضيحه فعلا*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وانا كمان نفسى بقى يا راجعه نحطها*
> ...



*ههههههههه أيوووووة أنا بعشق الفضايح أسترى عليا بقى يافيتا ياختى 

اللى ستره ربه مرمر لازم تفضحه 30: هههههههه

جمايلى :hlp:

طمنتينى يافيتااااااا على الكلام اللى هيتقال 

رجعاااا ليسوع دى حبيبتى ومش هترضى لى أنى أكون فى المكان ده يوم من الايام :t30:*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*دلوقتي يا  جماعة هنتكلم علي عضوة شقية جدا ودمها شربات وهي مشرفة عسولة خالص
هنتكلم علي ( مرمر مارو )
وانا اول حد يتكلم عليها​[/- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
عضوة نشيطة ودمها خفيف وشقية ولذيذة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل كتاباتها بتعجبني
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

خفة الدم وبراءة الاطفال
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا اعرف 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

المركز الثالث
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

حطي صورة رمزية مسيحية احسن
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

نادر ودة لانشغالها
بجد بجد منورة يا مرمر وانتي فعلا مشرفة شقية جدا

FONT]*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ااااااااااخص عليييييييييييكى ده أنا لسه بقول للبت فيتا انك حبيبتىيا راجعا ليسوع 

يا شماااااااااتة البت فيتا فيا هههههه*​


----------



## vetaa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *فيتوووووووووووووووووووووووو دى بقى حبيبتى أنا*
> لا بقى اهو انتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
> ههههههههههههه​
> 
> ...


*

دودوووووووووووووووووو حبيبتى انا
بجد مش عارفة اقولك اية انتى متتوفييييييش بكلام وربنا يخليكى على ذوقك ورأيك فيا
حقيقى اى كلام قليل عليكى انتى واحده الواحد يموت فيكى من قبل ما تتكلمى
ربنا يحميكى يااااااارب ويخليكى لينا وليا مخصوص هههههههههههه
ربنا يحرسك يا غاليه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مرمر مارو وقعتي يا اووووووختي لولوللووللولولولويييييييييي​ 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
تعاليلي بقى و محدش يحوشني ​ 
1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مش حلوة​ 




دي تجنن​ 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​ 
الموضوع اللي حططتلي فية صور بيبهات يجننننننننن​ 
والموضوع بتاع خبر دخول مينا الجيش​ 
على اد ما الخبر زعلني​ 
بس طريقة اخبارنا بالخبر نساني الزعل​ 
وضحكتني ضحك فية​ 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
عليها طولة لسان بخفة دم ماشفتهاش قبل كدا​ 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
بتخرج من المنتدى المفروض يعني تبقى 24 \ 24​ 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​ 
اممممممممممممممم​ 
اديها المركز العاشر​ 




















بس من ورا​ 
هههههههههههههه​ 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
ولا حاجة هى كدا عسلللللللللللل​ 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​ 
مش كلة بس اية لما بترد رد يفطسني من الضحك​ 
مرمر منور يا جميييييييييييييييل ​


----------



## vetaa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *طب مش تقولوا انها فتوووت *
> *ياريتهم ما قالوا*
> *ههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...


 

*ميرووووووووو او كريمه هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا قمر على الكلام اللى مستهلهوش ده*
*بس بجد ده من ذوقك تعيشيلى يا غاليه*
*ومتحرمش منك ابدااااااااااااااااا*
*وانتى بقى اللى بجد بنت زى العسل ومفيش منك*
*واشوفك بقى قريب وتدخلى الفخ ده قصدى الموضوع*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## vetaa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فيتـــــــــــــــــا
> افندم
> 
> ياهلا يا هلا
> ...


 
*وانا كمان اتمنهولك*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا كوكو كلك ذووووووق بجد*
*كلامك جميل ومشجع ليا جدا*
*وكتيييييييير عليا بجد ميرسى وتتردلك فى نفس الموقف*


----------



## vetaa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> بالنسبة للعضوة الاخت فيتا
> ايون انا​
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ...


 
*استاذ كلييييييم*
*حقيقى حضرتك شخصيه جميله واعتز جدا*
*بالكلام اللى قولتهولى ونصايحك كماااااااان
حقيقى بشكرك جدا واتمنى تصليلى*
*وربنا معااااااااك ونشوفك باحسن حال يارب*


----------



## vetaa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

:t30:





twety قال:


> *روح هارتى من جوووووووووة*
> 
> *فيتااااااا*
> *ده قدامهم بس مش كده*
> ...


 
*كل سنه وانتى سالمه يا اخت تويتى*
*انا خلاويص بقى خلصصصصصت*
*والدور عليكى قريبا قريبا*
*دونت وورى*
*وميرسى يا اوختى على كلامك الرقيق*
*ودى فرصه عظيمة اعلنلك قد ايه انا بعزك وبمووووووت فيكى
بس متصدقنيش قوى*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## vetaa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فيتا حبيبتي​*
> *عاوز اقولك يا بنوتة انتي عسولة خالص ومن يوم ماعرفتك وانا بقيت اموت في الجبنة الفيتا*
> *انا بزعقلهم في البيت لو جابو حاجة تانية علشان عاوزة اكلك ههههههههه*
> *لا بجد انتي فعلا حد يستاهل التقدير *
> ...


 
*اهو انتى بقى اللى حبيبتى ماليش دعوه*
*هههههههههههههه*
*اممممممم يا بنتى انا فيتا مش الجبنه ركززززززى*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شطورة شجعى منتجاتى بقى يوووووووووووه قصدى منتجاتهم*
*هههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يخليكى يا راجعه ليسوع*
*انتى بجد واحده عسوله جدا وجميله*
*وتستاهلى كل خير وانا بعزك حقيقى*
*وشكرا ليكى على الاستضافه الحلوة دى*
*وربنا معاكى*
*ومستنياكى تانى فى المووضوع ده*
*انتى اللى تبقى فيه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مرمر مارووووووو 
ربنا يجعل كلمنا خفيف عليهم 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


مواضيعها شقيه  

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


كتيييييييييير 
لاكن لا اذكر اسم موضوع معين 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


1-عفريته 
2- مشاركاته لذيذه جدا 



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


يووووووووووه ماتعدش 
هههههههههههههه
1 - شقيه جدا 
بس كده  



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


المركز 6



6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


مواضيعك كلها جميله 
ومشاركاتك راااااااائعه 
فين المقالب يا مرمر 
مفتقدنها بجد 
مش لاقى نصيحه اقولها 
هههههههههههههههههه
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
اغلبيتها 
​


----------



## vetaa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

:t30:





marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههه أيوووووة أنا بعشق الفضايح أسترى عليا بقى يافيتا ياختى *
> *نوووووو مبرووووووووك*
> *عليكى العين يا قمر*
> *فرحت فيكى*
> ...


 
*فرحانة فيك يا جميييييييل*
*اشربى بقى :11azy:*
*مبروك عليكى موضوع زى العسل زى شكه الدبوووووووس*


----------



## vetaa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ااااااااااخص عليييييييييييكى ده أنا لسه بقول للبت فيتا انك حبيبتىيا راجعا ليسوع *​
> 
> 
> *يا شماااااااااتة البت فيتا فيا هههههه*​


 
*هههههههههههههههه*
*هيييييييييييييه هيييييييييه*
*اى خدمه يدافع عنكم يا بنتى وانتم صامتون*
*يوم ليك بقى و3 ايام عليييييييييييييييكى*
*هههههههههههه*

*ربنا معاكى يا اوختى*
*ويطلعك على خيييييير*
*الرب معكى وجيوش ملايكه*
*استودعكى السلامه*
*انقذتييييييييييينى*


----------



## vetaa (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا اهلا بمرمر مارو الغااااااااااااااليه
وقعتى يا قمر:hlp:

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضيعهااااااااااا
شقيه جدا زيها
بس حلوه سبحان الله
هههههههههههههه​ 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
للاسف مش فاكره:smi411:
بس ردودها جميله​ 


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
يوووووه من كترها نسيت:hlp:
ههههههههههه
بس هى بجد دمها شربات وعسوله
وتبقى عاوز تكلمها على طول
وتدردش معاها وشكلها عاقله احيانا مش دايما
هههههههههههه
من الاخر زى العسل
ابسطى يا مرمر مظبطاكى:11azy:​ 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مرمر والسلبيات لا يجتمعوووووون
ههههههههههههه
بس هى ندله علشان كنت هشوفها مجتش:smil8:​ 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
33
اية رايك يا مرمورتى فى الرقم الجديد ده:t9:​ 


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
امممممم
جد شويه بقى
بحس احيانا انها عصبيه حبه تقل ده
ومتزعلش نفسها على حاجات فاتت
لا تبكى على اللبن المسكوب
:crazy_pil​ 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
مش بتشوف اللى كام موضوع اللى حيلتى
تعمل نضاره بقى وترد:smil16:

*فكره جميله مش كده؟*
*اكيييييييد جميله علشان من احلى بنوته *
*راجعه ليسوع*
*وخليكى حلوه بقى وعليكى الدور فى مرة*​


كمان بقولك يا مرمر
انتى سكر وبعزك بس بقالنا فتره متكلمناش
اظهرى وباااااااااانى بقى
وانتى عسل يا عسسسسسل30:
وردى فى الموضوع ومتزوغييييييييش:t30:


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرموووووووووووووووووووور اهلا يا غاليه *

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*رائعه ومتميزه


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
لا كتيررر *
*مرمر نشطيه في معظم الاقسام

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*هي الشقاوه نفسها والعفرته *
*ههههههههههه*
*بموووت في خفه دمك ولمضتك


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*حساسه حبيتين*
*ارمي حمولك علي ربنا وهو يدبرلك امورك*


*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*

*50*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*عشان الحسد قصدي *
*اوعي تفهميني صح *
*جد بقي *
*يبقي 2*



*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ربنا يوفقك ياحبيبتي دايما
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اه معظم المواضيع *
*وبتبقي ردودها زي السكر زيها

فكره جميله مش كده؟*

*اي نعم جيله ياباشا *
*وتعيشلنك افكارك *
*في انتظار الفكره الجدده*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*اللة اية الضيوف الجميلة دي
مور انجل وكوكومان وفيتا 
مرسي يا جماعة علي مشاركاتكم الجميلة
حبايبك كتييير ولسة كمان اللي جاين يا مرمر مارو​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا  جماعة هنتكلم علي عضوة شقية جدا ودمها شربات وهي مشرفة عسولة خالص
> هنتكلم علي ( مرمر مارو )
> وانا اول حد يتكلم عليها**
> *



*ااااااااااايه ده كل الكلام ده عليا أنا :blush2:

أحرجتينى خالص يا رجعا ليسوع 

أجيب منين وش أنا دلوقتى علشان أرد عليكى :t33:

ثانكس ياقمر ربنا مايحرمك منى أبدا هههههه

أتكلمى يلا وورينى بقى :nunu0000:​*


rgaa luswa قال:


> *عضوة نشيطة ودمها خفيف وشقية ولذيذة
> *



*30:30:

ميرسى خاااااااالص ليكى ياقمر تصدقى رفعتى من معنوياتى

وكده فى أمل ان الواحد يعيش ههههه*​


rgaa luswa قال:


> *كل كتاباتها بتعجبني
> *



*الحمدلله بس الكدب خييييييبة يعنى كلهم بيقوا ملطوشين والحمدلله هههه

الواحد يحب يشتغل فى السليم ​*


rgaa luswa قال:


> *خفة الدم وبراءة الاطفال
> *



:t4::t4:​


rgaa luswa قال:


> *لا اعرف
> *



*أنا ممكن أغششك السؤال ده لو تحبى :big4:*​


rgaa luswa قال:


> * المركز الثالث
> *



*
:yahoo::yahoo:
يااااااااااااااافرحتى ههههه​*


rgaa luswa قال:


> * حطي صورة رمزية مسيحية احسن
> *



*اممممممممم:dntknw:

مانا بحط صور ملايكة يا رجعا ليسوع لآنى بمووووت فيهم بجد 

حاضر هحاااااول أطبق النصيحة دى أوعدك
​*


rgaa luswa قال:


> * نادر ودة لانشغالها
> *



*وأنا بردوااااااا أقدر أنشغل عنك ياجميل :999:

بس حقيقى مصدفش مرة أنى شفت موضوع ليكى ومش رديت فيه 

يا أما أنتى مواضيعك قليلة يا أما أنا نظارتى عايزة تتغير هههههههه*​


rgaa luswa قال:


> * بجد بجد منورة يا مرمر وانتي فعلا مشرفة شقية جدا
> *


*
الموضوع منوووووور بصاحبته طبعا من غير شك

وبجد أنا بشكر أوى ياحبيبتى على كلامك الجميل ده 

وأنتى بجد غالية عندى وعقبال كده ما أشوفك فى نفس موقفى :vava:

بس لعلمك الموقف اللى أنا أقصده هيبقى عندى فى الترفيهى على كرسى الأعتراف 

وهيبقى أسبوع مش 3 ايام :gy0000:

أصل أنا بصراحة قلبى أسود وبقلب بسرعة رهيبة هههههه

ثانكس ياقمر على الأستضافة الحلوة دى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ياحبيبتى
*​


----------



## vetaa (16 نوفمبر 2008)

> *أصل أنا بصراحة قلبى أسود وبقلب بسرعة رهيبة هههههه*


 
*هههههههههههه*
*الاعتراف بالحق فضيييييييييحه*
*اى خدمه يا مرمر كل رد من ده*
*ايامك عسل معايا هطلع عليكى السبت والحد وممكن اكمل الشهر:999:
*
*ههههههههههههه*

*الشده يا قمر*
*الله معك وانا مش فرحانه فيكى خالص :gy0000:
*


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *استاذ كلييييييم*
> *حقيقى حضرتك شخصيه جميله واعتز جدا*
> *بالكلام اللى قولتهولى ونصايحك كماااااااان
> حقيقى بشكرك جدا واتمنى تصليلى*
> *وربنا معااااااااك ونشوفك باحسن حال يارب*






الله يخليك ويباركك
انسانة مميزة ومتواضعة زي ما علمنا هو
سلام المسيح معك اخت vetaa ​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*marmar_maroo*

*الاخت *marmar_maroo
*
1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
مواضيع خفيفة 

* 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
مممم.. موضوع عجيب عن الطبخ مش فاكر تقريبا ازاى تعمل كباية شاى:11azy: حاجة زى كدة :t9:

* 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
مميزات شخصية :
طيبة جدا
خفيفة الروح 
متفائله
بنت للمسيح
واعية ومدركة كويس ومش سهل يضحك عليها ودى ميزة قل ما وجدت فى البنات فى مثل سنها 
بتعرف امتى تستخدم Stop للشخص المتحدث معها وبطريقة لطيفة ومهذبة 
عندها سرعة بديها وملاحظة جيدة جدا
حذرة ودا مطلوب ومهم 
دا اللى اعرفه حتى الان  

مميزات عملية :
جادة ومنتظمة فى الخدمة او اى عمل تقوم بها
لديها وموهبة رائعة وهى عمل ابحاث دينية 

* 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
مممم.. بالتأكيد لديها سلبيات ككل البشر ولكن الحقيقة لا اعلم سلبيتها 

* 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
لا يمكن تقييمها على مستوى المنتدى لان كل عضو مميز فى مجال معين 
عضو معين متميز فى الاقسام الحوارية الدينية يمكن تقييمه المركز الاول فى هذا القسم ونعطية المركز الآخير فى القسم الاجتماعى او الثقافى بالتالى يصعب وضع تقييم ثابت على مستوى المنتدى ككل 
اعطيها المركز الاول على مستوى الاقسام الترفيهية

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
ان تستمر بنفس طبعها وروحها الجميلة
ان تضع لنفسها اهداف لحياتها 

* 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
*نعم بالطبع .. لا تتأخر فى الرد على اى موضوع لاى عضو​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*اللة يا بختك يا مرمر مارو 
الاستاذ اكستريم شهد لك شهادة حلوة قوووووي
وانا بعتبرة مخ كبير وذو وجهة نظر  لما يشهد الشهادة دي لحد يبقي تمام
مشاركتك نورة الموضوع يا اكستريم  ولو انك مشكرتش في فكرة الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة يا بختك يا مرمر مارو
> الاستاذ اكستريم شهد لك شهادة حلوة قوووووي
> وانا بعتبرة مخ كبير وذو وجهة نظر  لما يشهد الشهادة دي لحد يبقي تمام
> مشاركتك نورة الموضوع يا اكستريم  ولو انك مشكرتش في فكرة الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك​*


اولا اشكرك بجد على المجاملة الجميلة دى 
انا مستاهلش كل الكلام الجميل دا :blush2:

ثانيا انا قولت رأيي فى الموضوع من البداية فى المشاركة رقم 37 
الموضوع فعلا فكرته جميلة جدا ويستاهل التثبيت والتقييم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 نوفمبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> اولا اشكرك بجد على المجاملة الجميلة دى
> انا مستاهلش كل الكلام الجميل دا :blush2:
> 
> ثانيا انا قولت رأيي فى الموضوع من البداية فى المشاركة رقم 37
> الموضوع فعلا فكرته جميلة جدا ويستاهل التثبيت والتقييم



*مرسي يا اكستريم 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مرمر مارو وقعتي يا اووووووختي لولوللووللولولولويييييييييي
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*هههههه أيوة وقعت أهو 

حاضر جايلك أهو يا فرااااااشة :blush2:

بس وااحدة واااااحدة :t33:*​


فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مش حلوة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لحقتى نفسك يا فرووووووووشة كنت بفكر أتهور :hlp:

ميرسى يا فروووووشة بعض ماعندكم طبعا *



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الموضوع اللي حططتلي فية صور بيبهات يجننننننننن
> 
> 
> والموضوع بتاع خبر دخول مينا الجيش
> ...



*بجد بجد يعنى أنا موضوع مينا ده بتاع الجيش فعلا من احسن المواضيع اللى انا عملتها

أنا عموماااااا بحب أذيع الاخبار أتوكلى على الله يافراشة وبعد كاااااام شهر كده هذيع لك 

الخبر اياه أنا بحجز من دلووووووقتى اهو ld:​*


فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عليها طولة لسان بخفة دم ماشفتهاش قبل كدا
> ​



*أنااااااااااااااا :new2:

طب طولة اللسان دى وانا عرفاها الباقى جديد عليا هههههه

حاولت أقصر فيييه لكن الحالة ميؤس منها خالص يا فراشة :11azy:*​



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بتخرج من المنتدى المفروض يعني تبقى 24 \ 24
> ​



*هههههه أؤمرى يا فرااااااشة انتى بس 

بس تقريبا ساعتها أحتمال أدور على مكان أعيش فيه لأنى أكيد هتطرد 30:

لو عندك مكان ليا انا ممكن أتهور وأعمل كده عادى يعنى ههههه

صدقينى أنا بقعد على أد ماظروفى بتسمح :heat:*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اممممممممممممممم
> 
> 
> اديها المركز العاشر
> ...



*:t4::t4:

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا فراشة يا رافعة من معنوياتى 

ليكى عندى هدية قريب هجيبلك نحلة وعيشى بقى ههههههه​*


فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ولا حاجة هى كدا عسلللللللللللل
> ​



*:08::08:

لا لا مش كسوف ده احسن تفهمونى غلط ده الجو حر بس ههههه

ربنا يخليكى بجد يا فروشة *​


فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مش كلة بس اية لما بترد رد يفطسني من الضحك​



*أصلى بصرااااحة يعنى كلام فى سرك مش بعرف أتكلم بجد :dntknw:*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مرمر منور يا جميييييييييييييييل
> ​



*ده نوووووورك أنتى طبعا أنا نورى ضعيف شوية هههه

مش عااااااارفة أقولك ايه بجد يا فراشة بجد أحرجتينى خالص خالص 

وأستحمال وشى يحمر من الكلام ده مع انى مش كده خالص يعنى ههههه

ثاااااااانكس يا فرووووووشة على كلامك الجميل ده وتشجيعك 

تتردلك فى السبوع انشاااااااااااااء الله 30: ههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرمر مارووووووو​
> ربنا يجعل كلمنا خفيف عليهم​



*ياااااااااااد ياكوكو أنت داخل تكلم عفريت ولا ايه :smil16:

كده أحتمال الموضوع ده يبقى فيه ضحايا :nunu0000: هههههه

أنا حبيت أوضح بس *​


kokoman قال:


> مواضيعها شقيه​



*ميرسى يا كوكوووووو ربنا يخليك يا باشا *​


kokoman قال:


> كتيييييييييير
> لاكن لا اذكر اسم موضوع معين​



:ura1::ura1:​


kokoman قال:


> 1-عفريته
> 2- مشاركاته لذيذه جدا ​


*
ههههههه ياادى عفريتة دى ده أنت قلبك أسود أوى أنسى بقى :t32:

أنا دلوقتى مشرفة شقية :smil16: هههههه

ثانكس يا كوكو على تشجيعك تتردلك فى الافراح كده *​


kokoman قال:


> يووووووووووه ماتعدش
> هههههههههههههه
> 1 - شقيه جدا
> بس كده​



*هههههههه أنت بتغيظينى يعنى ولا اااااايه :hlp:

بس الشقاوة مش سلبيات بقى يا كوكو بالنسبة لى 

مش بحب الناس الهااااادية دى خالص انا وبحب اوى المثل اللى بيقول 

تحت السواهى دواااااااهى واخد بالك ياد انت :love34:​*



kokoman قال:


> المركز 6​



:010104~171:​


kokoman قال:


> مواضيعك كلها جميله
> ومشاركاتك راااااااائعه
> فين المقالب يا مرمر
> مفتقدنها بجد
> ...



*هههههههه حاضر يا كوكو أوعدك قريباااااا جدا *​


kokoman قال:


> اغلبيتها ​



*:08::08:

ثااااانكس ياكوكو لكلامك الجميل اللى معظمه مش عارف تقول ايه ده هههه

تييجى مكانى انت بس وانا هقول فيك شعررررر :t30:

ميرسى لمشاكتك الجميلة يا كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

_†مرمر مارو†

موضوعاتها حلوة اوى 
شقية ولذيذة اوى ووحها حلوة
سلبياتها__:smil8:__ انها اهلاوية:t30::t30:
ترتيبها 5
نصيحة من اخت 
سيبك من الاهلى علشان دة__:t12:__:675be: ولا حاجة  تعالى للزمالك __:36_1_21:_
_ بصراحة هى بترد على الموضوعات اللي بتلاقيها قدامها  اما الموضوعات اللي مابتشفهاش مالهاش ذنب__:smiles-11:__ فيها:146ec:

يا رب تكون ردودى ما تزعلكيش
انا بحبك اوى:36_3_19::748pf::8_8_35[1]::36_3_21::36_3_15: وبتمنالك كل خير وبعتبرك زى اختى بالظبط:36_22_25::15_3_36[1]:_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> اهلا اهلا بمرمر مارو الغااااااااااااااليه​وقعتى يا قمر:hlp:​



*اهلاااااااا بيكى يا جبنتى العزيزة :11azy:

اه وقعت ياختى أهو انتى مش قولتى فيهااااا 

وبعدين ميقعش غير الشاطر يافتوت 
*​



vetaa قال:


> مواضيعهااااااااااا
> شقيه جدا زيها
> بس حلوه سبحان الله
> هههههههههههههه​



*هههههه سبحان الله صحيح احنا فى زمن المعجزات 

طيب المفروض ارد أقول ايه أنا يابت 

انا مضطرة أسيبك لضميرك هههههههه

ثانكس يافتوت *​



vetaa قال:


> للاسف مش فاكره:smi411:
> بس ردودها جميله​


*نشكر ربنا انك مش فاكرة ده ربنا بيحبنى كده ههههه

بعض ماعندكم ياقمر *​



vetaa قال:


> يوووووه من كترها نسيت:hlp:
> ههههههههههه
> بس هى بجد دمها شربات وعسوله
> وتبقى عاوز تكلمها على طول
> ...



*تقولى كلمتين حلويين يافيتا وبعد كده تظبطينى تظبطينى يعنى :11azy:

يااااابت هو حد قالك انى مجنونة مثلا بس لعلمك فى اوقات هضطر ابقى مجنونة فيها 

ادينى بحذررر اهو يا بيضه 

مابلاش أنتى فى تبقى عايز تكلمها على طول دى ده أنا كنت بشحتك علشان أكلمك 

متفكررررررنيش بقى 

بس أحرجتينى يافته بكلامك الجميل ده*​


vetaa قال:


> مرمر والسلبيات لا يجتمعوووووون
> ههههههههههههه
> بس هى ندله علشان كنت هشوفها مجتش:smil8:​



*ههههههههه ماشى يافيتا اصل هو خدوهم بالصوت 

انا مش فاهمة ازاى جبنة وازاى قلبها أسود بالطريقة دى 

ياااااابنتى صدقينى كان غصب عنى وقال انا اللى فكرتك نسيتى 

بس بأماااااانة قريبا جدا أوى خالص هتلاقينى عندك وتتعوض المرة اللى فاتت دى 

ااااااى خدمة اهو ومش تسيحيلى بقى بالموضوع ده كل شوية 

أحسن بزعل من نفسى تصدقى هههههههه*​



vetaa قال:


> 33
> اية رايك يا مرمورتى فى الرقم الجديد ده:t9:​



*حلووووووووو طبعا مش منك يا فتوتى :t4:*​



vetaa قال:


> امممممم
> جد شويه بقى
> بحس احيانا انها عصبيه حبه تقل ده
> ومتزعلش نفسها على حاجات فاتت
> ...


*
هيييييي فيتا هتتكلم جد أخيرااااااا هههههه

أه فعلا انا عصبية جدا وده بيسبب لى مشاكل كتيييييير 

صلواتك بقى يا فتوت أن ربنا يهدينى 

حااااااااااضر ياستى وبجد نصيحة جات فى وقتها 

شكرا ياحبيبتى على النصيحة الحلوة دى 

ييجى منك اهو يابت تصدقى ههههههه*​



vetaa قال:


> مش بتشوف اللى كام موضوع اللى حيلتى
> تعمل نضاره بقى وترد:smil16:​



*النظااااااارة موجودة وحياتك هههههه

بس أنتى فعلا مواضيعك قليلة يا فيتا 

بغض النظر عن مواضيع قسم التهانى ( تنفعى نشارة أخبار والنبى يا فتوت ههه)*​


vetaa قال:


> كمان بقولك يا مرمر
> انتى سكر وبعزك بس بقالنا فتره متكلمناش
> اظهرى وباااااااااانى بقى
> وانتى عسل يا عسسسسسل30:
> ...


*
وأناااااا كمان صدقينى يا فيتا بعزك جدا جدا جداااااااااا

انا فعلا بقالى فترة مش بظهر خاااااالص على الياهو 

بس صدقينى فى أقرب فرصة أدخل فيها هتكونى أنتى أول واحدة أكلمها 

أنا عندى كام فيتااااااا يا ناس 

مانا برد من الصبح اهو لما ايدى وجعتنى :heat: ههههههه


مشاركتك جميلة اووووووووووى يا فيتا وبجد فرحتنى كتيييييييير 

وكلامك جميل زيك ياقمر بس لو تشيلى السواد اللى فى قلبك 

من ناحيتى من ساعة ما كنتى هنا هتبقى جميلة والنبى هههههه

ربنا يخليكى ليا يافتوت وميحرمنيش منك يا أحلى أخت *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *مرموووووووووووووووووووور اهلا يا غاليه​ *



*ميرووووووووو 

حبيبتى وانا أقول الموضوع نور لييييييييييه 

أتارى الأنجل اللى بموووووت فيه هنا :t4:*​



mero_engel قال:


> *رائعه ومتميزه​ *



*ربنااااا يخليكى ليا يا مرمورة 

ودايما مشجعانى كده 30:​*



mero_engel قال:


> *لا كتيررر
> مرمر نشطيه في معظم الاقسام​ *



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​



mero_engel قال:


> *هي الشقاوه نفسها والعفرته
> ههههههههههه
> بموووت في خفه دمك ولمضتك​ *



*:08::08:

وأنا كماااااان بموووووووت فيكى *​



mero_engel قال:


> *حساسه حبيتين
> ارمي حمولك علي ربنا وهو يدبرلك امورك​ *


*:smil13:

أكيييييييد برمى كل حاجة على ربنا 

متنسنيش فى صلاتك بقى يا انجل يا ضغنن انت :t4:*​



mero_engel قال:


> *50
> هههههههههههههههههه
> عشان الحسد قصدي
> اوعي تفهميني صح
> ...



*هههههههه حلوة حكاية الحسد دى 

بالمناسبة بقى أحنا لازم نتبخر بعد الكلمتين بتوعك على الكلمتين بتوعى 

أحسن حرارة حبناااا هتخلى الناس تحسدنا يا مرمورة يا اوختى هههههههه*​


mero_engel قال:


> *
> ربنا يوفقك ياحبيبتي دايما​ *



*بصلواااااااااتك طبعا يا حبيبتى *​



mero_engel قال:


> *
> اه معظم المواضيع
> وبتبقي ردودها زي السكر زيها​ *



*:ura1::ura1:

دى شهااااااادة بجد أفتخر وأعتز بيها جدا جدا جداااااااا *

*ربناااا يخليكى ليا يا مرمورة يارب وميحرمنيش منك ابدا 

وأنتى بجد أغلى وأحلى أخت عرفتهاااااااااااا 

( حد ييجى يبخرنا بقى من العين هههههههه ) 

شكرا يا ميرو يا حبيبتى على كلامك اللى أسعدنى جدا جدااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ياحبيبتى *​


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخت  *marmar_maroo*

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة ورائعة وبعض الاحيان تعجبني كلمة ملطوش

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

المنتدى يسقط يوما" بعد يوم وموضوع كوبتك مان

ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

قلب طيب ودرجة احتمال عالية ضمن حدود

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

الله وحده يعرف

اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

من واحد الى عشرة

ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

امممممممممممممممممممممم
ترحم الولاد شوية ههههههههههههههه

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليلا... ممكن تكون مشغولة

فكره جميله مش كده؟

تعرفي رايي اخت راجعة للمسيح

سلام المسيح
وسامحونا
​


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربناااا يخليكى ليا يا مرمورة يارب وميحرمنيش منك ابدا 

وأنتى بجد أغلى وأحلى أخت عرفتهاااااااااااا 

( حد ييجى يبخرنا بقى من العين هههههههه ) 

شكرا يا ميرو يا حبيبتى على كلامك اللى أسعدنى جدا جدااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ياحبيبتى *​


*ربنا يخليكي ليا انتي حبيبتي *
*يا اختي الغاليه *
*وميرسي علي الكلام الجميل والثقه الغاليه اللي اعتز بيها*


*راجعه ليسوع *
*ياريت المره الجايه يبقي الدور علي امنا الغاليه كاندي*
*اللي تستحق مننا كل تقدير واحترام*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*المشرفه الشقيه جدااا  marmar_maroo

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها كلها جميله جدا وكلها شقاوه ومقالب

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

صور الأطفال ومقالب كتير ليها في الترفيهي

ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

شقيه وطيبه وخفه دم زي العسل

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مفتريه علي الولاد 

اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

5

ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عايز اشوف مواضيعك في كل الاقسام 
متركزيش علي اقسام معينه
وطبعا تبطل شقاوه وافتري علينا احنا الغلابه

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليل قووي واكيد مشغوله 
بتحضر مقلب جديد طبعا

فكره جميله مش كده؟

فكره جميله جدااا


معلش انا جيت متأخر بس لما عرفت ان مرمر 

قولت لازم اقول رايي فيها طبعا

منوره يا مرموره
​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههه أيوة وقعت أهو *​
> 
> 
> *حاضر جايلك أهو يا فرااااااشة :blush2:*​
> ...


 

انا بقولكم البت دي عسل يا نااااااااس​ 
خلاص اتفقنا الخبر اياة هاقلك علية انتي اول واحدة​ 
وانتي اللي تزيعية ​ 
وعــــــــــــــــــــــــد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​ 
بس تعمليهولي حلو كدا زي خبر مينا 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة اية الضيوف الجميلة دي
> مور انجل وكوكومان وفيتا
> مرسي يا جماعة علي مشاركاتكم الجميلة
> حبايبك كتييير ولسة كمان اللي جاين يا مرمر مارو​*



:08::08::08:
:08::08:
:08:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *الاعتراف بالحق فضيييييييييحه*
> *اى خدمه يا مرمر كل رد من ده*
> *ايامك عسل معايا هطلع عليكى السبت والحد وممكن اكمل الشهر:999:
> ...



*شريرررررررة من يومك يابت يا فيتا :11azy:*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي لكل اللي شاركونا في الموضوع
حبايبك كلهم ناس جميلة يا مرمر  فراشة وكليم ومايكل كوكو اية الناس الحلوة دي 
ردي يا جميلة علي كل حبايبك علشان النهاردة بالليل هنبتدي نتكلم علي شخصية نشيطة
ودمها زي العسل ومحبوبة جدا  قصدي محبوب جدا 
من جنس الرجال 
عاوزين تعرفو  مين
لالالا خليها مفجاة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> :08::08::08:
> :08::08:
> 
> :08:​


 
وش كسوف اوووووى 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا جماعة احنا هنتكلم دلوقتي علي عضو شعلة نشاط وبيحب منتدي الكنيسة مووووت 
وهو الاستاذ (كوكومان)
وانا اول حد هيقطع في فروتة​[/F- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها مواضيع هادفة ومفيدة وتتميز بالجمل​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

الحقيقة كل كتاباتة جميلة​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

زوق جدا وخفة دم محصلتش وبسيط​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

ههههههههه بيكتب الردود بالون البمبي​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
المركز الثالث​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

علم اختك رجعا ليسوع ازاي احط لينك لموضوعي المميز في التوقيع​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

مادرش انكر الخير 
منور  في مواضيعي​
فكره جميله مش كده؟

ما يشكر في نفسة الا ابليس

​
يلا يا شباب عاوزة هجوووووووووم علي كوكو مان​ONT]*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*العضو النشيط جدااا kokoman

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع كتيره وجميله جدا 

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موضوع همسات وصور وكلام عجبني جداا

ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

نشيط دايما وسريع الرد وموجود في معظم الاقسام

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

بصراحه مفيش 

اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

8

ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

نصيحه صغيره وهي ميكونش رده ثابت في معظم ردوده

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اكيد طبعا وكل مواضيعي لازم اشوف رده 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

لا مش جميله دي رووعه



منور يا كوكو دايما​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*Koko man*

*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع كلها مفيدة​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل كتاباته جيدة​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

نشط جدا
يعطى باخلاص وقته وجهده لمنتدى الكنيسة 
ذوق جدا
انسان محترم

حسب معرفتى به السطحية​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اعرفه بشكل جيد لذلك لا اعرف سلبياته
وهناك ملاحظة صغيرة وهى الرد دائما بقالب واحد .. التغير فى اسلوب الرد على حسب الموضوع سيكون افضل
​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
الحقيقة انه نشط جدا فى غالبية الاقسام واذا تركنا التقييم الى برنامج تعدد مشاركات اعضاء المنتدى فهو حائز على المركز الأول بـ*20791 مشاركة (متقلقش مش بحسد :t30
*
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
انه يعطي وقت اكتر لحياته العملية والروحانية ( لانى حاسس انه مش بيقوم من الكمبيوتر   )​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

الاكثير سرعة فى الرد على الاطلاق ههههههه​

فكره جميله مش كده؟
مش محتاج اقول رأيي 
كلنا بنشارك فى هذا الموضوع  لان فكرت الموضوع رائعة وبالتأكيد لم يتم تثبيته مجاملة 

*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

[/f- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

​جميلة و مفيدة ومنوعة​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

​مواضيعة في المنتدى العام حلوة جدا​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​محترم وزوق ونشيط ​​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
لون الخط بتاعة البينك دا مابحبوش

ههههههههه​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
​في الاعضاء المباركين ياخد المركز الاول​​

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انت شعلة ونشاط المنتدى

ياريت تستمر بنفس النشاط بس تنتبة لدراستك اكيد

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

​
اة اكيد على طووووووول

ردود حلوة ومشجعة​​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*اظهر وبان عليك الامان يا كوكومان
حبيبك بيهلو  زي نجوم السما اللي بتلالي
مايكل كوكو وفراشة واكستريم  اللة اللة  علي الناس الحلوة ولسة​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*شخصيه ممتازه ونشيطه جداا
*

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

لا بجد بدون مجامله كلها
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

نشيط وشخصيه طيبه جدا وبيحب كل اللي حواليه *
*وبيحب يخدم الجميع
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
اكيد كل انسان له سلبيات*
*بس انا معرفش سلبيات كوكو

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
6

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
خليك زي ماانت متحاولش تغير حاجه *
*واجتهد في دراستك اللي ربنا اختارهالك

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*

*كلها تقريبا*
*وبتكون جميله *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا جماعة احنا هنتكلم دلوقتي علي عضو شعلة نشاط وبيحب منتدي الكنيسة مووووت​*
> *وهو الاستاذ (كوكومان)*
> *وانا اول حد هيقطع في فروتة*​ربنا يستر عليك انهارده يا كوكو
> اوعى تكونى بتحسدى
> ...





مرسىىى جدا على اختيارك ليا 
ومرسىىىىى اكتر على الموضوع الرائع ده 
الالى بيخلى الواحد يعرف رأى الاعضاء فيه 
ولو شايفين انى الواحد فيه سلبيات يقدر يعرفها 
ويغيرها 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *العضو النشيط جدااا kokoman*
> 
> ربنا يخليك يا مايكل ​
> 
> ...


​ 

مرسىىى يا مايكل على الكلام الجميل ده 
ويارب اكون ديما عند حسن ظنكوا 
اذكرنى فى صلواتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: Koko man*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> 
> *مواضيع كلها مفيدة*
> 
> ...


 


مرسىىىىى جدا يا استاذى الفاضل على كلامك الرائع 
الالى مستحقهوش 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 

منك لله يالى فى بالى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> [/f- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> 
> 
> جميلة و مفيدة ومنوعة
> ...


 


مرسىىىى جدا يا فراشه على زوقق 
وتشجيعك الدائم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اظهر وبان عليك الامان يا كوكومان​*
> *حبيبك بيهلو زي نجوم السما اللي بتلالي*
> *مايكل كوكو وفراشة واكستريم اللة اللة علي الناس الحلوة ولسة*​


 

ادينى ظهرت 
:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:​اشوف فيكى يوم 
:11azy::11azy::11azy:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

على فكرة كمان كوكو مان متواضع جدا جدا 

نسيت اكتبها دي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> 
> *شخصيه ممتازه ونشيطه جداا*
> 
> ...


 
مرسىىىى جدا يا ميرو على الكلام الجميل اوى ده 
وبجد انا ما استحقش كل الكلام الحلو ده 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> على فكرة كمان كوكو مان متواضع جدا جدا ​
> 
> 
> نسيت اكتبها دي​


 
اخجلتم تواضعنا 
:hlp:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ادينى ظهرت
> :hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:​اشوف فيكى يوم
> :11azy::11azy::11azy:​



*هههههههههههههههههههه
بتدعي عليا يا كوكو 
طيب 
هبعت رسايل لكل اللي ميعرفوش بالموضوع دة علشان يجوووو هجووووووم عليك 
ومتعرفش تجاوب علي مين ولا مين:t30:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *بتدعي عليا يا كوكو *
> *طيب *
> *هبعت رسايل لكل اللي ميعرفوش بالموضوع دة علشان يجوووو هجووووووم عليك *
> ...


 
ادعى عليكى 
هوه انا اقدر 
ههههههههههههه

ابعتلهم 
انا فى انتظارهم 
كنت بقولك 
ماينفعش اطلع بكره من الموضوع ده 
ههههههههههههه ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ادعى عليكى
> هوه انا اقدر
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*بالعكس يا استاذي الفاضل 
الواضح انك شخص محبوب جدا ودة هيخليني عاوزة امدلك المدة 3 اشهر مش 3 ايام
30:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بالعكس يا استاذي الفاضل​*
> *الواضح انك شخص محبوب جدا ودة هيخليني عاوزة امدلك المدة 3 اشهر مش 3 ايام*
> 
> *30:*​


:11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy::11azy:

خلاص كفايه ال3 ايام وكتير اوووى كمان 

ربنا يستر ومايجوش الاتنين الالى فى بالى :hlp:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

طفشتهم 
ههههههههههههههههههه

30:30:30:30:


​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: marmar_maroo*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> *الاخت *marmar_maroo



*نـــــ:smil16:ــــــعـــــ:smil16:ــم*​



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> * مواضيع خفيفة
> *



:big35:​



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> *   مممم.. موضوع عجيب عن الطبخ مش فاكر تقريبا ازاى تعمل كباية شاى:11azy: حاجة زى كدة:t9:
> *



*لا حاسب بقى انا بعرف اعمل الشاى كويس اوى :smil15:*​



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> *  مميزات شخصية :
> طيبة جدا
> خفيفة الروح
> متفائله
> ...



*كلااااااام جميل مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه 30: ههههه

بس يمكن حضرتك بلغت شووووووية 

عموماا شكرا أوى يا اكستريم على كلامك الجميل ده *​




ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> *  مممم.. بالتأكيد لديها سلبيات ككل البشر ولكن الحقيقة لا اعلم سلبيتها
> *



:smil13:

طبعا أكيييييييد ​



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> *  لا يمكن تقييمها على مستوى المنتدى لان كل عضو مميز فى مجال معين
> عضو معين متميز فى الاقسام الحوارية الدينية يمكن تقييمه المركز الاول فى هذا القسم ونعطية المركز الآخير فى القسم الاجتماعى او الثقافى بالتالى يصعب وضع تقييم ثابت على مستوى المنتدى ككل
> اعطيها المركز الاول على مستوى الاقسام الترفيهية   *



*ثااااانكس لذوقك يا أكستريم *​



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> *   ان تستمر بنفس طبعها وروحها الجميلة
> ان تضع لنفسها اهداف لحياتها
> *



*أكييييد طبعا 

بس مين قال انى مش محددة أهداف لحياتى :t9:

وشكرااا جدا لنصيحتك *​



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> *  نعم بالطبع .. لا تتأخر فى الرد على اى موضوع لاى عضو
> 
> *



*:smil16:

ميرسى يا اكستريم لمشاركتك وتشجيعك ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> _†مرمر مارو†
> 
> موضوعاتها حلوة اوى
> شقية ولذيذة اوى ووحها حلوة
> ...



*حبيبى قلبى يا نااااااااااااس :11azy: ههههه

نورتى يا بنت الملك 

ميرسى ياحبيبتى لذوقك وانا كمان بحبك أوى بس شكلك هتطلعى قد بنتى مش أختى :t30:

لا يابت نصيحتك دى توفيرها لنفسك أنا أهـــــ:t30:ـــلاوية لـــــــ:t30:ـــلأبــــــ:t30:ـــد

تعالى أنتى الاهلى وسيبك من الزمالك وانا هظبطك هههههه

ثانكس ياحبيبتى لكلامك الجميل وذوووووووووقك ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> الاخت  *marmar_maroo*
> 
> 
> *أيووووووووون *​
> ...




*شكراااااااااااا جدا لذوقك وكلامك الجميل يا أستاذى 

حقيقى كلام حضرتك أسعدنى كتير 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فادية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع  جميل  خالص  معلش انا   جيت متاخرة بسبب انشغالاتي معلش  سامحوني  انا   مقصرة  في  المنتدى كله  مش بس في الموضوع دا *
*سامحووووووووووووني *
*وعايزة اقول  لراجعا ليسوع *
*تسلم ايديك  على  الفكرة  الجميلة  دي*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *شكراااااااااااا جدا لذوقك وكلامك الجميل يا أستاذى
> 
> حقيقى كلام حضرتك أسعدنى كتير
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​






العفو سيدتي على استاذي دي
انما مشكورة على ردك الجميل 
وربنا يبارك تعبك وشقاوتك الجميلة (باللبناني(المهضومة)
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *المشرفه الشقيه جدااا  marmar_maroo
> 
> نــــــــــ:smil16:ــــــعـــــــ:smil16:ــــــم​
> 
> ...



*ده نوررررررررك يا مايكل صدقنى 

أسعدنى جدا كلامك يافندم وتتردلك فى الأفراح كده انشاء الله 30:

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا بقولكم البت دي عسل يا نااااااااس​
> خلاص اتفقنا الخبر اياة هاقلك علية انتي اول واحدة​
> وانتي اللي تزيعية ​
> وعــــــــــــــــــــــــد
> ...



*ااااااااايه يا فروشة مش قدام الناس كده :11azy:

أحسن كده ممكن حلاو العسل تقل وتبقى مصيبة ههههه

ويسرحوا بيا انا بقى وقتها :hlp:

أنااااا بحضر من دلوووووووقتى اهو الخبر 30:

وهيكون أحلى من خبر مينا كمان على الاقل ده خبر مفرح من غير اى حاجة 

لكن خبر مينا كان صاعقة :11azy: هههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> وش كسوف اوووووى
> ههههههههههههههههه​



*بقى كده ياكوكووووووو :11azy:

عموما مش هرد عليك ردى هييكون فى المشاركة اللى جااااااايه :t30:

استعد يااااد 30:*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة يا مرمورة انت احلى بنت امورة هههههههههههههههههه مشرفة مسكرة حلوة سكرة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*kokoman

30:30:30:

تعااااااااااااالالى ياد :smil16:

محدش يحووووووشنى هههههه




ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا بصراحة مواضيعك كلها جميلة ياكوكو :flowers:




-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مواضيع القسم العام كلها لذيذة 




ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


نشييييييط جدا وبيتحرك فى المنتدى كتير أوى وفى ؟أزمة فى المواصلات بسببه هههه

وردوده خفيفة وبينط قصدى بيدخل فى كل موضوع هههههه

الى جانب دمه الخفيف 30:




ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


محدش يحووووووووووشنى :yahoo: ههههه

اولا يا كوكو اللون اللى بترد بيه يجيب العصب 

ثانيا نوع فى ردودك مش كلها شكل واحد 





اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​

أنقر للتوسيع...


7




ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا ياكوكو لما ترد بلاش ميرسىىى ده عارف بتغيظنى اوى ساعتها 

ممكن تكرر فى ر أو ي يعنى ميرررررررسى أو ميييييييرسى كده أحلى وأشيك :t32:

ثانياحاول تنوع فى ردودك مش كلها شكل واحد

 ثالثا بقى ودى قولتها من زمااااااااااان لو تفتكر توقيعك كبير اوى يا كوكو :smil8:

لو حاجة بسيطة هتبقى أحلى ( وده طبعا حريتك بس انا لازم اعقب غتاتة :t30: ههه)





هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أكييييييييييد طبعا 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> بصراحة يا مرمورة انت احلى بنت امورة هههههههههههههههههه مشرفة مسكرة حلوة سكرة



*ايررررررررررررينى هنا 30:

الناس اللى من ساعة ما أخدت اللى اسمه ايه ده ولا ظهرررررت هههه

مش هسيح لك قدام الاعضاء لينا يااااااهو نتكلم فيه :11azy:

ربنا يخليكى يا ايرينى ياحبيبتى وتشجعينى كده كمان وكمان 

لحد لما افرقع منكم انشاء الله 30: ههههههه

ميرسى ياحبيبتى لذوقك *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *موضوع  جميل  خالص  معلش انا   جيت متاخرة بسبب انشغالاتي معلش  سامحوني  انا   مقصرة  في  المنتدى كله  مش بس في الموضوع دا *
> *سامحووووووووووووني *
> *وعايزة اقول  لراجعا ليسوع *
> *تسلم ايديك  على  الفكرة  الجميلة  دي*​



*وااااو الجميلة فادية هنا 
هو الاستاذ يوحنا واخدك مننا كدة علطول  طب خليكي معانا شوية
يا رب يسعدكم دايما يا رب 
بس عاوزين نشوفك ومشاركاتك معانا دايما​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *kokoman*​
> 
> 
> *30:*​
> ...


 


ده انا حفظت الاسئله 
ههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىى على زوقق يا مرمر والكلام الجميل ده 
مع انه ........ ولا بلاش 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

احم احم 
:smil16::smil16:
فى حد عايز يعقب تانى 
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههه ماتييجى تضربنى ياكوكو 

هو اللى يقووووووووول الحق فى الزمن ده يضرب ولا ايه 

لالا بقولك ايه انا مش بحب نظام النقط ده عندك كلمة قولهاااااااا

وانا اوعدك هشغل خاصية الانذرات النهارده ههههه

انا قووووولت الموضوع ده هيطلع منه ضحايا كتير محدش صدقنى 

اوعى تكون زعلت ولا حاجة يا كوكوووووووو 

عموما يعنى لو زعلت 














أشرب من البحر بما اننا جيران هههههههه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*اية الناس اللي دمها خفيف دي 
انتو هتخشو لبعض قافية
ههههههههههههههههه
شفت يا كوكو  دا انا بحسب اللون البمبي دة غايظني لوحدي هههههههههه
طلعت الناس كلها مخنوقة منة  وانا اول واحدة قلت
يا شباب عاوزكم تهجمووو 
معانا كوكومان مش اي حد​*


----------



## فادية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *وااااو الجميلة فادية هنا​*
> *هو الاستاذ يوحنا واخدك مننا كدة علطول طب خليكي معانا شوية*
> *يا رب يسعدكم دايما يا رب *
> 
> *بس عاوزين نشوفك ومشاركاتك معانا دايما *​



*باذن ربنا  يا حبيبتي  هكون معاكم  *
*بس   مش  يوحنا  الي  واخدني  منكم  *
*الشغل  وقرف الشغل هو الي  واخدني منكم *
*معلش سامحوني :smi411:*
*ميرسي  يا حبيبتي  على الكلام  الجميل  عقبال يا رب ما  نفرح  بيكي  قريب  مع  الي  ياخدك  انتي كمان  مننا 30:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ااااااااايه يا فروشة مش قدام الناس كده :11azy:
> 
> أحسن كده ممكن حلاو العسل تقل وتبقى مصيبة ههههه
> 
> ...



*طبعا صاعقة مش هتطرد بسببه
وخبر فروش عرفته بقى :t30:*
*قصدى الخبر الى عند فروش يعنى مش خبرها هههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههه ماتييجى تضربنى ياكوكو ​*
> 
> *هو اللى يقووووووووول الحق فى الزمن ده يضرب ولا ايه *​
> *لالا بقولك ايه انا مش بحب نظام النقط ده عندك كلمة قولهاااااااا*​
> ...


 
يابنتى انا ازعل من الدنيا كله 
وما ازعلش منكوا 

شفتى الجمله الجامده دى 
هههههههههه 
اشربى انتى من البحر 
على الاقل اقرب منك 
انا عايز نص ساعه علشان اوصله ​
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اية الناس اللي دمها خفيف دي​*
> 
> *انتو هتخشو لبعض قافية*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


مش قولتلك بلاش كوكو مان فى الموضوع ده 
اديها بتهددنى بأنظارات ​ 
لالالالالالالالالالالا
انسى يا مرمر
:t30::t30::t30::t30: 
مش كوكو مان 
الالى يتهدد
هههههههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا هلا ياهلا*
*كوكو مان بنفسه هناااااااا*
*منووووووور ونردلك بقى جمايلك*
*ههههههههههههه*​*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*جميله خالص رغم انى مش متابعه جيده لمواضيعه*
*بس ده حقيقى اعرف عنه وعامل شغل فل فى قسم الصور*
*احم احم ههههههههههه*

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
بجد هظلمه لو قولت موضوع واحد كتيييير حلو
بس موسوعه السيارات عجبتنى خالص

ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
تفتكروا فى مميزات فى كوكو ههههههههههه
بجد اول حاجة نشيييييييييييط جدا مش بحسد انا
اول واحد فى المشاركات ما تسلفنى شوية
ههههههههههههههههه
وكمان شخصيه اجتماعيه ومرحه و.....
هو عارف نفسه بقى مش هكمل علشان الحسد
ههههههههههه

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
امممممممممم
قالوله كتير المفترين حرام بقى
مفيش حد كامل غير ربنا


اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)؟
اممممممممم
المليون علشان يفوز فى المسابقه 
ههههههههههه
ممكن نقوووووووول  (4)​ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
خليييييييك زى ما انت ولو عاارف فى نفسك حاجه مش قوى
عدلها علشان محدش يبقى متضايق منك
حكيمه يا ناس انا
ههههههههههههه

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
لما انزل ان شاء الله اكيد هيرد
ههههههههههههه​ 
فكره جميله مش كده؟
اكيد جميله علشان منك يا قمر
هههههههههه

كوكو بجد منور الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويوفقك
واستمر على نشاطك
ومتنساش تسلفنى شوية مشاركات
هههههههههه​



​
​
 
 
​ 
 
​ 



​ 
 
​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *يا هلا ياهلا*
> 
> *كوكو مان بنفسه هناااااااا*
> *منووووووور ونردلك بقى جمايلك*
> ...




مرسىىىىىى جدا لزوقق يا فيتا 
وكلامك المشجع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*كوكوووووووو*
*مش بعاده يعنى كتبت بالازرق*
*ولا علشان انا جيبالك الاسئله بالازرق*
*ههههههههههههه*

*وبالنسبة للكرسى*
*انا ممكن اخد اجازة مفتوحه من المنتدى*
*لو حصل هههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> يابنتى انا ازعل من الدنيا كله
> وما ازعلش منكوا
> 
> شفتى الجمله الجامده دى
> ...



*لالالالالا يا أستاذ كوكو أنت الأقرب :t30::t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مش قولتلك بلاش كوكو مان فى الموضوع ده
> اديها بتهددنى بأنظارات ​
> لالالالالالالالالالالا
> انسى يا مرمر
> ...



*
حتى ااااااااانت يا كوكو :smil8:

ماتسيبنى أعيش دور المشرفة ده مرة من نفسى 

وحدف يخاف بقى وكده 30: ههههه

طيب حتى خاف كده وكده ياد ياكوكو :hlp:

أصل انا مش بخوف :smil16: هههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *كوكوووووووو*
> *مش بعاده يعنى كتبت بالازرق*
> *ولا علشان انا جيبالك الاسئله بالازرق*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

حكم القوى يا اختى 
طلعولى عيب فى اللون 
ادينى غيرته 
وطلعولى عيب فى المشاركه 
ودى مش عارف اغيرها ازاى 
ههههههههههههههههه

طيب هتشوفى 
وهتقعدى على الكرسى 
بس مش المره دى 
المره الجايه 
علشان اديكى فرصه 
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *لالالالالا يا أستاذ كوكو أنت الأقرب :t30::t30:*​


 
انتى اولا بالموضوع ده :t9::t9:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *حتى ااااااااانت يا كوكو :smil8:*​
> *ماتسيبنى أعيش دور المشرفة ده مرة من نفسى *​
> *وحدف يخاف بقى وكده 30: ههههه*​
> *طيب حتى خاف كده وكده ياد ياكوكو :hlp:*​
> ...


هههههههههههههه
حاضر يا مرمر 
هخاف اهه :11azy:
ههههههههههههههههه 
يا مشرفتنا الشقيه ​


----------



## vetaa (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*بس تصدق اللون الازرق جميييييل*
*تحسى التانى مدلع شوية *
*ههههههههه*

*وحكاية الكرسى ده*
*انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى*
*خلينا كويسين مع بعض*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هوه الكرسى هيعمل مشاكل 









لاء خلاص 
مش مهم خالص الكرسى
















مش عارف








 بفكر اروح اشعلل الفكره
 دى فى الموضوع بتاع الكرسى 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الى حبيبي كوكو مان  

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة وهادفة 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كلهم انما اخص بالذكر
موضوع اخير وضعه عن الغائبين

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

نشيط الى اقصى الحدود الخدمة يردها  اثنين


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لم ارى منه سلبيات بس اكيد كلنا عندنا سلبيات
لا احد منزه بالنهاية الرب خلقنا بشر ولو اراد لخلقنا مباشرة ملائكة

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

من اربعة لعشرة هو يختار

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

لق سبق ووصفته في احدى المرات بالشهم
ان يبقى على نشاطه المعهود ولو في حد مزعله 
فليبادر بشاهامته المعهودة الى التغاضي عن.....................
ملحوظة .....قلت لو في

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بشكل مستمر ومشكور جدااااااااااااااا


فكره جميله مش كده؟
 
هههههههههههههههههههه
وهل يخفى القمر


*سلام المسيح*




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> الى حبيبي كوكو مان
> 
> ربنا يخليك ياباشا ​
> 
> ...


 



ميرررررسى جدا يا كليم على كلامك الجميل 
والمشجع وزوقق الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *لالالالالا يا أستاذ كوكو أنت الأقرب :t30::t30:*​



*وانا بينى وبينه عشر دقايق :t30:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2008)

خلاص جيلان حلتها تروح هيه 
مش هيه الاقرب 
:t30::t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب اروح انا 
انا بعشق البحر 
بس حد منكم يعزمني عندة علشان انا بيني وبين البحر بلاد​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

المفروض حد من الاخوات الاعضاء هوه الالى يتولى الموضوع ده 
هههههههههههههههه 
انا ماليش دعوه ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> المفروض حد من الاخوات الاعضاء هوه الالى يتولى الموضوع ده
> هههههههههههههههه
> انا ماليش دعوه ​



*يا وحش يا كوكو
بحسبك تقولي تعالي  وانزلي في فندق علي حسابي 
اخ مش نافع انت خالص​*


----------



## SALVATION (20 نوفمبر 2008)

_بس انتا وهية العبو مع بعض​_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا وحش يا كوكو​*
> *بحسبك تقولي تعالي وانزلي في فندق علي حسابي *
> 
> *اخ مش نافع انت خالص *​


 
بس كده 
انتى انوى بس انك تنزلى اسكندريه 
وانا انزلك فى احسن فندق كمان 
وعلى حساب 
























ك
:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بس انتا وهية العبو مع بعض​_​


 
دى الجمله الالى قدرت تقولها 
طيب يا تونى 
امال لو ماكناش اصدقاء يا اخى 
طيب قول رأيك 
وحياتك لما تدخل الموضوع ده ما هقول رأيى فيك 
:t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شوفى بقى الموضوع نام ازاى 
وتقوليلى كوكو ومحبوب 

كوكو مين والناس نايمين 
ماهو باين اهو 

اشكر ربنا انى النهارده اخر يوم ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> بس كده
> انتى انوى بس انك تنزلى اسكندريه
> وانا انزلك فى احسن فندق كمان
> وعلى حساب
> ...



*بخييييييييييييييييل:t30:*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> شوفى بقى الموضوع نام ازاى
> وتقوليلى كوكو ومحبوب
> 
> كوكو مين والناس نايمين
> ...



*لا بجد انت محبوب بس ظروفك
ان ال3 ايام بتوعك جم والناس مشغولين في مسابقة المليون وحجات كدة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بخييييييييييييييييل:t30:*


 


ابدا ابدا 
بس انتى انوى تنزلى 
وعلى حسابى ولا تزعلى نفسك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لا بجد انت محبوب بس ظروفك​*
> 
> *ان ال3 ايام بتوعك جم والناس مشغولين في مسابقة المليون وحجات كدة*​


لا عادى واخد على كده 
مررررررسى كتير ليكى على الاستضافه الجميله دى 
وبجد موضوعك فى قمه الروووووووووووعه 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك 
يلا اعلنى مين الالى بعدى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*مش حد يقولى ان كوكو وصلللللللل
يا مراحب 

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كوكو بجد عضو نشيط  جداااا 


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كل مواضيعه جميله وانا بحب ارد فيها على اد ما اقدر

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
 نفسه حلوه وبيتقبل اى نقد او اى حذف بروح جميله وهو بجد حبوووووب جداااا 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا بامانه هو هايل  و ياخد العضو ا لمميز بجداره
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
القايمه بتقول 1 هههههههه






6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انه يطور فى ردوده ويدى لنفسه مساحه انه يرد براحته بدون تقيد بكلمات معينه
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

فى الحقيقه اه فعلا بشوفه فى معظم مواضيعى وتشجيعه ليا بيفرق كتير

فكره جميله مش كده؟

جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *مش حد يقولى ان كوكو وصلللللللل​*
> *يا مراحب *
> 
> ده انا الالى مش مصدق
> ...







ميررررررسى جدا يا دونا على كلامك الجميل 
الالى بيشجع الواحد ديما 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> لا عادى واخد على كده
> مررررررسى كتير ليكى على الاستضافه الجميله دى
> وبجد موضوعك فى قمه الروووووووووووعه
> تسلم ايدك
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا كوكو 
وانت نورت الموضوع بتاعي انت وضيوفك وبتمني لك كل التوفيق
ودلوقتي يا جماعة معانا شخصية متميزة جدا وشخصية جديرة بالاحترام والتقدير 
وهي ماما (كاندي)
وانا اول حد هيتكلم عليها 
   ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها مواضيع هادفة وجميلة​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

بحب كل مواضيعها بس الاكتر المواضيع الرومانسية​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
انسانة طيبة وفي منتهي الرقة

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اري لها سلبيات
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

المركز الرابع
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
انا محتاجة اخد منها نصيحة

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بصراحة ايوة وبفرح جدا بمرورها


يلا يا شباب هجوووووووم 
معانا ماما كاندي​*


----------



## vetaa (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*كاااااااااااااااااااندتى الغاليه منوره*
*اهلا اهلا بيكى*
​*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*هى محتاجه كلام زى العسل وجميله زيها*​ 
*

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
مواضيع كتييييييييير بامانه وخصوصا لما بتتكلم عن علاج 
الواقع بتاعنا اللى نعيشة واننا منتهزمش قدام اى صعب

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
يا نهار ابيض كتييييييييييييير طبعا متتعدش
حنينه وجميله وبتحب الناس ومشجعه بامانة
وزى السكر وقعدتها جيمله اصل انا شوفتها وبجد حبيتها اكتر من الاول

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
معرفش بجد بس هى عسوله
امممممم ممكن بطلت تدخل الياهو
هههههههههههه

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
اكيييييييييييد فى المقدمه دى قمر

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
انا انصحها دى هى اللى تنصحنى طبعا
بس يارب تبقى على طوووول كده

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
الحقيقه انا مواضيعى قليله خالص
بس هى دايما تشجعنى

فكره جميله مش كده
هههههههههههه
انا كتبتها من نفسى
فكرتك سكر زيك​ 
كاندتى منوره الموضوع
وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا ونشوفك تانى وتالت فى نفس المكان
هههههههههههههه













​*​​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *كاااااااااااااااااااندى منوره*
> *اهلا اهلا بيكى*
> _* انا لا استطيع ان اتكلم عنها لاني اقل منها... ولم ولن اصل لمستواها لذالك سأقتبس كلمات فيتا*_​*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *هى محتاجه كلام زى العسل وجميله زيها*​
> ...


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي خالص يا كوكو​*
> *وانت نورت الموضوع بتاعي انت وضيوفك وبتمني لك كل التوفيق*
> *ودلوقتي يا جماعة معانا شخصية متميزة جدا وشخصية جديرة بالاحترام والتقدير *
> *وهي ماما (كاندي)*
> ...


 

بجد انا سعيده اوى انى معاكوا

الموضوع نفسه جميل اوى وفكرته حلوه اوى 

انا عارفه انى مقصره مش بدخل الموضوع كتير 

بس بأمانه بحبكوا كلكوا ياريت محدش يزعل منى

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى على الكلام الجميل والتقيم الرااائع 

ربنا معاكى ويوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *كاااااااااااااااااااندتى الغاليه منوره*
> 
> *اهلا اهلا بيكى*​
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى يا فيتا يا حبيبتى  كل الكلام ده كتير عليا اوى 

انا كده هتغرههههههههههه

بجد انتى اللى سكر اوى وفرحت لما شوفتك انتى والباقى  

انسانه طيبه وحبوبه اوى 

ربنا مايحرمنى منك​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> vetaa قال:
> 
> 
> > *كاااااااااااااااااااندى منوره*
> ...


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

* ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​*

جميله جدا 
ومتنوعه في كل الاقسام
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كلها بدون استثناء 
ومش مجامله بامانه
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

كاندي اكبر من اني اقول راي فيها 
لانها انسانه رائعه ​

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا معرفش سلبيات 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

الاولي في قلوب الجميع يا امي الغاليه 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

متزعليش من اي حد فينا 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اه معظمها 
وكل رود جميله من ام عزيزه 

 

​*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*الانسانه الجميله جدا ماما كاندي


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

بدون مجامله بجد مواضيعها رائعه جدا
وعن نفسي بتعلم وبعرف حاجات جديده من مواضيعها

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

بحب مواضيعها اللي عن الحب في المنتدي العام

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسانه هاديه جدا ومحبوبه جدا
وانسانه بسيطه جدا في كلامها
ربنا يخليها دايما معانا 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مفيش اي سلبيات بجد

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

الرابع

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

مقدرش طبعا انصحها انا اللي بتعلم كتير من مواضيعها
بس عايز اقولها استمري في مواضيعك الجميله والمفيده

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليل قوووي بس اكيد غصب عنها
بس بجد لما بشوف ردها بفرح قوي
ودايما ردودها بتكون بسيطه 


​*


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> 
> 
> *جميله جدا *
> ...


 
مش عارفه اقولك ايه يا ميرو على كل الكلام الجميل ده كله

بس مش غريب عليك الزوق والاخلاق العاليه

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى  ربنا ما يحرمنى منك

انا مش ممكن ابدا ازعل من اى حد وارجو كمان محدش يزعل منى​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *الانسانه الجميله جدا ماما كاندي​*
> 
> 
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> ...


 

ميرسى يا مايكل على الكلام الحلو ده كله

والتقيم وزوقك ياريت متزعلش منى لانى بجد على قد ما بقدر 

برد على المواضيع بسم الصليب العدد كبير والمواضيع اكتر لكن اكيد مش مقصوده

لانى بحب الكل وبجد مواضيعك كمان جميله 

ربنا يوفقك ويكون معاك 

مره تانى ميرسى جدااااااااا​


----------



## SALVATION (21 نوفمبر 2008)

_ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

تستحق كل تقدير واحترام 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
المواضيع الخاصة بالحياة العملية




3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


اختيار المواضيع التى تجذب الانتباة لراغبى المعرفة والتعايش فى عالمنا على طبيعة مسيحية
بجد انا بعتبرها خادمة الرب بمعنى الكلمة


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


لم اجد حتى الان واتأكد بأنى لا اجد بأذن يسوع


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


على حد معرفتى بالاعضاء عن طريق المواضيع والمنتدى الثالثة


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


ان لا تصغى لهذه المدائح وتكمل خدمتها التى تقضيها بكل صدق
وان لا تتركنا

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
اكيد
واضيف انها تضيف الثقة لاتجاة الموضوع​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الصليب اللة المنتدي كلة بيحبك وبيقدرك يا اخت كاندي والناس اللي جم يكتبولك ناس مميزين جدا  فيتا ومايكل كوكو وميرو انجل وتوني تون  ناس عسل قوي ولسة الباقي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بسم الصليب اللة المنتدي كلة بيحبك وبيقدرك يا اخت كاندي والناس اللي جم يكتبولك ناس مميزين جدا  فيتا ومايكل كوكو وميرو انجل وتوني تون  ناس عسل قوي ولسة الباقي​*



*ده شئ متوقع*
صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*صح يا بيشو دا شيء متوقع ومش غريب ابدا 
ماما كاندي محبوبة ومحل تقدير واحترام من الكل​*


----------



## Scofield (21 نوفمبر 2008)

> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> *
> جميلة و لذيذة جدا و تاكل صوابعك وراها و يا سلام على المطبخ و وصافتها و اكلاتها اللى تجوع
> *
> ...


*
اكيد طبعا بس بحكم ان مشاركاتى و مواضيعى اكثرها فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى فمش بتلاحظها كلها لانها طبعا نادرا ما تدخل القسم الاسلامى و انا بقول معاها حق و حق الحق كمان
*


----------



## losivertheprince (21 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
اولاً : اسجل إعتراضى فكاندى ليست عضواً بل هى مدرسة لتعليم المحبة المفتوحة لكل الناس ولجميع الاعمارفمواضيعها تعبر عن عدة أشياء :
1 - روح تفاهيمية واضحة 
2 - بساطة من أنسانة بسيطة
3 - تغطية لجوانب كثيرة كمن جوانب الموضوع


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟! 
أعتقد ان ظلم ان اقول اى المواضيع لان بدراسة إحصائية بسيطة لمواضيع كاندى سنجد موضوع على الاقل ممتاز كل أسبوع غير المواضيع المتألقة والتى تغطى نواحى كثيرة من الحياة .


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
هى أولا أم ولا اعرف هل هذه ميزة أم خبرة مكتسبة عن طريق أمومتها للاف الاعضاء ، وهى أيضا نبتة جيدة للمسيح

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
والعياذ بالله سلبياتها وعيوبها هى الاهتمام الزائد بنا وبالمنتديات وبالخدمة.

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو (على مستوى المنتدى)
كاندى فوق الإستفتاءات ربمامثل دونا وروك وفراشة والكثير من المتميزين والمستحقين ليحملوا أسم معلمهم وفاديهم

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
يالهوى نصائح ايه ده انا عايز منها نصائح وأن كان ولا يد اقول نصائح لكاندى فهى : قللى من الشاى شوية والا هنعانى من مجاعة فى محصول الشاى وحرام عليكى صحتك والبوتجاز 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟! 
بل وأكثر فهى تحس بالمشاكل فى ردود اخرين وردودى ومواضيعى ​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​_
> 
> _تستحق كل تقدير واحترام _
> _2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!_
> ...


 
ميرسى اوى يا تونى على التقيم الرائع

والكلام الجميل ورأيك المشجع

ومشاركتك فى كل مواضيعى

ميرسى اوى يارب اكون عند حسن ظنكوا دايما​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بسم الصليب اللة المنتدي كلة بيحبك وبيقدرك يا اخت كاندي والناس اللي جم يكتبولك ناس مميزين جدا فيتا ومايكل كوكو وميرو انجل وتوني تون ناس عسل قوي ولسة الباقي​*


 

ميرسى يا حبيبتى

انا كمان بحب الكل اوى اوى 

ويارب دايما اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ده شئ متوقع*
> صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> بيشو


 
ميرسى يا بيشو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صح يا بيشو دا شيء متوقع ومش غريب ابدا​*
> 
> *ماما كاندي محبوبة ومحل تقدير واحترام من الكل*​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى يارب​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2008)

scofield قال:


> *اكيد طبعا بس بحكم ان مشاركاتى و مواضيعى اكثرها فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى فمش بتلاحظها كلها لانها طبعا نادرا ما تدخل القسم الاسلامى و انا بقول معاها حق و حق الحق كمان*



بجد انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه على كل الكلام ده

ميرسى اوى اوى لزوقك 

انا فعلا مش بدخل الحوار الاسلامى الا نادرا

سامحنى والحمدلله انك مقدر ده ومش زعلان منى

شكرااااااااااا على ردك الجميل 

وربنا يبارك حياتك ويوفقك يارب​


----------



## kalimooo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

رائععععععععععععععة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

اسمالله من كثرتهم لا نستطيع الثبات على موضوع

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

نشيطة ومتواضعة

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

نشيطة زيادة عن اللزوم

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

سؤال غريب ما جاوبش عليه

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انها تريح نفسها حبتين

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

طبعا وبشكل مستمر



فكره جميله مش كده؟

طبعااااااااااااا ورسما"
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2008)

losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح​
> 
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> اولاً : اسجل إعتراضى فكاندى ليست عضواً بل هى مدرسة لتعليم المحبة المفتوحة لكل الناس ولجميع الاعمارفمواضيعها تعبر عن عدة أشياء :
> ...


 
ياااااااااااااااااه يا لوسيفر انا كل ده 

عاجزه عن انى اقول اى كلمه قدام الكلام الرائع ده كله

ميرسى اوى اوى اوى 

بس للاسف النصيحه حلوه بس صعب  تنفيذها

ميرسى اوى بجد كلكلوا غالين عندى اوى

ويارب يفضل ده رأيكوا فيا دايما  واكون جديره بحبكوا ليا دايما

ربنا يكون معاك ويوقفك​


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> 
> رائععععععععععععععة​
> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​
> ...


 
ميرسى يا كلمو على تعليقك الجميل الرائع

النصيحه جميله  بس انا بأمانه بحب الخدمه

والمنتدى جداااااا وبحب وجودى معاكوا

بحس ان مع اسرتى الكبيره اللى بستمتع بيها 

ميرسى اوى واحيك على مواضيعك الجميله كمان​


----------



## red_pansy (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*مامتىىىىىىىىىىىى حبيبتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*

*بصراحة انا مش لاقية حاجة اكتبها بعد اللى كتبوه الاعضاء الحلووووووين بجد *

*بس اللى عاوزة اقوووولة انك بجد امىىىىىىىىىىى ودايما واقفة معاياااااااا وربنا يخلييييييكى ليا دايمااااااااااااااا .... اما من ناحية مشاركتك فى المنتدى فا دى مش عاوزة كلام نشااااااطك كبير اوووووووووووى على فكرة انا ماسكة الخشب ايون هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك خيررر دايماااااااااااااا*​


----------



## ميرنا (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*



ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

نون مش مجرد عضو عادى بعتبرها مامتى التانية فعلا اول واحدة بتسئل وتدور علينا وتفتقدنا بحبها الرهيب 




			2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**بصراحه كلها فيها اللى بيجى على الوجع كتير لانها من واقع الحياة




			3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**طيبة اوى ورقيقة جداا وربنا مديها محبها وصبر رهيبة انها بتستحملنا وتستحمل مشاكلنا






			4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**نون ملهاش سلبيات فعلا ملاك


5






			- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**روك ومينا ونون هى التالتة 




6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انا اللى محتاجة نصيحه منها بس عاوز اقولها ربنا يباركك بجد يا نون قلب كبير وعقل كبير






			7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**اه وكلها بتشجيع






			فكره جميله مش كده؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**جداا



*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

ممتازة جدااااااا جدااااااااااا​ 
بتختارها بعناية لتفيد الجميع


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيعها في العام و الصور و المسيحي العام كلة جميل بصراحة

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

قلب طيب زي الفل حنينة جدا جدا جدا

نشيطة وبتشجعنا على طوووووول


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

 معندهاش اي سلبيات ​
5-​اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
​الاولى في المشرفين​
6-​ ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو ..​ ؟!

عايزاها زي مهي وزي متعودنا عليها بنفس الاسلوب

بس تخف شرب شاي ههههههههه


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

على طووووووووول

وبتشجيع اكثر من رائع

دودو دي اختي الكبيرة بحبها لطيبة قلبها 

بجد يعني اللي يعرفها يشوف دا ويحسة معاها

ربنا يخليهالنا ست الكل دي

ويخليها لبيتها واولادها و لكل اسرتها


​


----------



## جيلان (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

اكثر من رائعة طبعا مش محتاجة كلام*

*
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موضوع مطار منتدى الكنيسة تحفة 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


طيبة جدا جدا وحنينة ووقت اى مشكلة بروح اسألها واخد رأيها وبجد هى امى حبيبتى الى دايما تسأل علينا 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


انا عن نفسى مش شايفالها سلبيات بس على رأى فروش تخف الشاى شوية عشن بيعطلنا عن كلامها فى الايميل هههههههههههه

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

3

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


مش عندى نصايح ده هى الى بجد بتدينى نصايح فى كل حاجة

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

يس كتييييييييير دايما تشجع اولادها فى المنتدى

فكره جميله مش كده؟*

*ايون قمر زيك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*حبيبك كتيييير يا اخت كاندي ابقي ادخلي ردي عليهم براحتك وبجد بجد شرفتي الموضوع ونورتية انتي وحبايبك
ودلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو محبووووب جدا ولة بصمة وعلامة مميزة في المنتدي
عضو تحسة اخ وصديق بجد 
الاستاذ(مايكل كوكو) 
وانا اول حد هيقطع في فروتة ويتكلم علية
ما رائيك في هذا العضو ؟
انسان زوق واخلاق ومتواضع ونشيط جدا في المنتدي
​​ ​ 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
*
بصراحة كل مواضيعة جميلة جدا ومنها موضوع اسمة اقوي المعاني في المنتدي العام​ما هي مميزات هذا العضو ؟
نشيط وزوق جدا وردودة مشجعة حتي للمبتديء​ما هي سلبيات هذا العضو ؟
لا اعرف لة سلبيات
اذا كانت هناك استفتاء فما هو مركز هذا العضو  ؟
الرابع
ما هي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو ؟
انصحني انت يا كوكو
هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد علي مواضيعك 
نعم وتشجيعة جميل جدا بيفرحني 
فكرة جميلة مش كدة
استنو بقة اما ارد علي نفسي 
طبعا فكرة حلوة اللي جمعت الناس الحلوة المميزة


يلا يا شباب معانا مايكل كوكو
هجوووووووووووووم علي مايكل كوكو​​​​


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *مامتىىىىىىىىىىىى حبيبتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​
> 
> *بصراحة انا مش لاقية حاجة اكتبها بعد اللى كتبوه الاعضاء الحلووووووين بجد *​
> *بس اللى عاوزة اقوووولة انك بجد امىىىىىىىىىىى ودايما واقفة معاياااااااا وربنا يخلييييييكى ليا دايمااااااااااااااا .... اما من ناحية مشاركتك فى المنتدى فا دى مش عاوزة كلام نشااااااطك كبير اوووووووووووى على فكرة انا ماسكة الخشب ايون هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 ميرسى اوى  يا مرمر يا حبيبتى 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر 

ميرسى كمان لتشجيعك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> *نون مش مجرد عضو عادى بعتبرها مامتى التانية فعلا اول واحدة بتسئل وتدور علينا وتفتقدنا بحبها الرهيب *
> 
> *بصراحه كلها فيها اللى بيجى على الوجع كتير لانها من واقع الحياة*
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا ميرنا يا حبيبتى على كلامك الراااااااااائع ده

بجد كتير اوى عليا كل ده 

انا بجد كمان بعتبرك بنتى وبقلق عليكى فعلا 

ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى 

ويحققلك كل اللى بتتمنيه​


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> 
> ممتازة جدااااااا جدااااااااااا
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا فروشتى على كلامك الجميل 

بجد انا سعيده اوى برأيكوا فيا 

ربنا يخليكى يا فروشتى 

ويارب السنه الجايه نعمل تهنئه للعضوه الصغيره

ربنا يسعدك يارب​


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> 
> *اكثر من رائعة طبعا مش محتاجة كلام*
> 
> ...


 

ميرسى اوى يا جيجى يا حبيبتى

على رأيك الجميل 

وكلامك السكر ده 

ربنا يخليكى يارب 

بس نصيحتك انتى وفراشه علشان الشاى 

ههههههههههه صلولى بقى لان بحبه اوى 

ميرسى يا قمر 

وربنا يحققلك كل اللى بتتمنيه​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ما رائيك في هذا العضو ؟

عضو محترم جدا ونشيط 


*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

*بصراحه مواضيعه كلها جميله *


ما هي مميزات هذا العضو ؟
نيشط وبيرد على مواضيع كتير اوى 

ما هي سلبيات هذا العضو ؟

بصراحه مشفتلوش سلبيات  وانشاء الله مش هشوف


اذا كانت هناك استفتاء فما هو مركز هذا العضو ؟
​
نخليه رقم 5


 ما هي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو ؟

اقوله خليك زى ما انت نشيط وربنا يبارك خدمتك


هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد علي مواضيعك 

بصراحه  كلها ردود جميله ومشجعه 


طبعا فكرة حلوة اللي جمعت الناس الحلوة المميزة
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *حبيبك كتيييير يا اخت كاندي ابقي ادخلي ردي عليهم براحتك وبجد بجد شرفتي الموضوع ونورتية انتي وحبايبك
> ودلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو محبووووب جدا ولة بصمة وعلامة مميزة في المنتدي
> عضو تحسة اخ وصديق بجد
> الاستاذ(مايكل كوكو)
> ...





*مرسي رجعا ليسوع علي كلامك الجميل 

ومرسي ليكي علي اختياري لموضوعك الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> ما رائيك في هذا العضو ؟
> 
> عضو محترم جدا ونشيط
> 
> ...





*اسعدني جداا مرورك وكلامك الجميل ماما كاندي

مرسي ليكي علي كلامك الجميل

ونوورتيني بمرورك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مايكل كوكو حبيبى بجد 



ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

راااااااااااااائعه جدا 
ومفيده اووووووى ​



2-​ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


مواضيعه كلها مميزه وراااااائعه 
ومختاره بدقه 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


نشيط جدا 

بيحب ديما يكون انسان متميز وده شىء جميل جدا 

محبوب من الكل ​ 
 




4-​​ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مافيش سلبيات 
اذا كان لازم 

ردوده صغيره 
زيي

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

من غير زعل يا مايكل 

السادس 


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

استمر على نشاطك ومواضيعك المميزه 


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالطبع 
جميعها 

اتمنى لك يا مايكل حياه سعيده 
وتقدم مستمر ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مايكل كوكو حبيبى بجد
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*مرسي يا كوكو علي كلامك الجميل

نووورتني ياقمر

وكل سنه وانت طيب حبيبي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مايكل  هاااااااايل وخصوصا فى القسم الرياضى
ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

الاخبار الرياضيه لانه بيجيب كل جديد وبيتابع مواضيعه كويس جداا
 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
قدر فى وقت قليل يكتسب صداقات كتير بالمنتدى باخلاقه الجميله وتشجيعه للكل
    ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا الحقيقه مشوفتش منه اى حاجه تخلينى اقول انه له سلبيات

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
كل عضو فى المنتدى له مكانه واسم مميز فصعب احدد بالارقام 
 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
 استمر على نشاطك  
 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
 أه الحقيقه بيرد وبيشجعنى ومتابع كويس جدا لكل اللى بكتبه
 وطبعا مش هنسى أقوول موووووووضوع فكرته هايله ​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*اهلا بيك يا مايكل  *


*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

**جميله جدا وكلها مميزه
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

في العام* 
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

نشيط واجتماعي جدا
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

متعرفتش علي سلبياته لسه 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
من الاعضاء المباركين بيحتل المراكز الاولي 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

حاول تسيطر علي اعصابك وانفعالك *
*والطيبه في الزمن دا ما بقتش تنفع
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اه كتير منها *
*وبتبقي ردود جميله

فكره جميله مش كده؟*

*طبعا ياقمر *
*تعيشي وتجبلنا

*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 نوفمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> مايكل  هاااااااايل وخصوصا فى القسم الرياضى
> ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> ...




*دندن بحالها هنا ده شرف ليه

مرسي ليكي علي كلامك الجميل اللي مستهلوش

نوورتي يا دووونا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

ممتازة جدااااااا جدااااااااااا

مفيدة للجميع


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيعه في العام 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيب خالص و محترم و نشيط جدا


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

معندهوش سلبيات ​
5-​اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
​المركز التاني في الاعضاء المباركبن

لانة بجد نشيط ومحترم​
6-​ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو ..​؟!

هو كدا عسل


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

على طووووووووول

وبكلمات جميلة مشجعة

اتمنالك يا مايكل النجاح و التوفيق في كل حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *اهلا بيك يا مايكل  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*مرسي ميروو علي كلامك الجميل
وعلي نصائحك الجميله
وعقبال ما نقطع في فروتك قريب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ممتازة جدااااااا جدااااااااااا
> 
> ...





*مرسي يا احلي فراشه علي كلامك الجميل

ومرسي علي دعوتك الجميله

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*اللة بسم الصليب انا مش بحسد حبايبك كتير يا مايكل كوكو وناس مش اي ناس دونا وفراشة وماما كاندي وميرو انجل وكوكومان اية الناس الجميلة المتميزة دي ولسة الباقي
انا حاسة ان الموضوع دة صفحاتة ريحتها برفان جميل قوووووي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 نوفمبر 2008)

center]ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
اكيييد حلوة...الحلو مش هيخرج منه غير الحلو...وبالذات الرياضي..
انا مبقدرش ارد..علي الرياضي .. لانها اجمد مني...ههههه


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
الرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضي يارياضييييييي


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
قلبه كبييييييير - طيب - نشيط - مرحب بالاعضاء الجدد - دايما بيرفع من روحي المعدنية

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لااااااااااااااااااااااااا   يووووووووووووووووووووووجد ياااااااااااااااااجميل

5- [/center]
اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
في المشرفين التاني عشان معرفش حطيت مين الاول
:36_3_21:

6-​ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو ..​؟!


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

على طووووووووول

وبكلمات جميلة مشجعة

*اتمنالك يا مايكل النجاح و التوفيق في كل حياتك.....الرب يبارك حياتك.
واختي راجعة ليسوع كلامهما مظبوط 100%
العمالقة والفطالحة كلهم موجودين...وقالوا رأيهم فانا رأي ملوش
لازمة :11_6_204::11_6_204:
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك...
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو:11_1_211v::11_1_211v:​*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*اتمنالك يا مايكل النجاح و التوفيق في كل حياتك.....الرب يبارك حياتك.
واختي راجعة ليسوع كلامهما مظبوط 100%
العمالقة والفطالحة كلهم موجودين...وقالوا رأيهم فانا رأي ملوش
لازمة :11_6_204::11_6_204:
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك...
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو:11_1_211v::11_1_211v:




متقولش كدة يا بيشووو رايك طبعا مهم ومايكل اكيد هيفرح انك دخلت تشارك وتكتب كلمة حلوة فية علشان هو ميتخيرش عنك في الزوق والاخلاق وطيبة القلب وكمان انت جديد في المنتدي لكن نشيط ومواضيعك قيمة وجميلة
مرسي لمشاركتك​​*[/QUOTE]


----------



## kalimooo (24 نوفمبر 2008)

حبيبي مايكل كوكو


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها مواضيع جميلة وانا ملقبة عميد الرياضة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موخراااااااا" نزل موضوع مفيد الفيس بوك واخدنا لفييييييييييين

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيب ومحب ومهذب الى اقصى الحدود

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انو بعزني كتيرررررررر هههههههههههههه

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

الاول بين القلوب الطيبة

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

طبعااااااا وبشكل دائم

فكره جميله مش كده؟

جميلة وقمر كمان


سلام المسيح


​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة بسم الصليب انا مش بحسد حبايبك كتير يا مايكل كوكو وناس مش اي ناس دونا وفراشة وماما كاندي وميرو انجل وكوكومان اية الناس الجميلة المتميزة دي ولسة الباقي
> انا حاسة ان الموضوع دة صفحاتة ريحتها برفان جميل قوووووي​*





*انتي داخله تقري ولا ايه يا راجعا ليسوع :sami31:

طب قولي ربنا يزيد ويبارك ولا حاجه :t30:

مرسي علي مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> center]ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> اكيييد حلوة...الحلو مش هيخرج منه غير الحلو...وبالذات الرياضي..
> انا مبقدرش ارد..علي الرياضي .. لانها اجمد مني...ههههه
> 
> ...





*حبيب قلبي بيشو 

اسعدني مرورك الجميل ياقمر

وكلامك اللي مستهلوش بجد

للعلم انا مش مشرف وربنا يسمع من بقك طبعا

ورايك جميل ويهمني جدا طبعا زي كل الاعضاء 

كلنا هنا اخوات وزي بعض محدش اكبر او احسن من حد

مرسي علي مرورك الجميل يا بشبوش​*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اتمنالك يا مايكل النجاح و التوفيق في كل حياتك.....الرب يبارك حياتك.
> واختي راجعة ليسوع كلامهما مظبوط 100%
> العمالقة والفطالحة كلهم موجودين...وقالوا رأيهم فانا رأي ملوش
> لازمة :11_6_204::11_6_204:
> ...


[/quote]



*مرسي راجعا ليسوع علي كلامك الجميل

ده بس من زؤقك وقلبك الطيب

وكلنا هنا زي بعض طبعا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> حبيبي مايكل كوكو
> 
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...





*استاذي كليم نووورتني بمرورك وكلامك الجميل

مرسي ليك علي كلامك الجميل والرقيق

وانت بجد انسان جميل وطيب

ربنا يحميك​*


----------



## vetaa (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا اهلا اهلا 
بعدو البنات 
يوووه قصدى
مايكل كوكو
ههههههههههههههه​1_ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضيعه جميله بس مش بشوفها كلها للاسف
بس فعلا متميز قوى فى الرياضى
شكله رياضه وممكن يستخدم الرياضه فى الهجوم على حد
فاهمنى طبعا يا مايكل
ههههههههههههه

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
بلاش اقول دلوقتى لانه موضوع هينزل قريبا
وهو بيحضرله هو وعضوه سكره جدا
حاسه انه هيبقى موضوع قنبلة بس يارب متنفجرش فيا
ههههههههههه
ومواضيعه بجد حلوه بس هيعجبنى اللى جاى اكتر انا متاكده
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
اممممممم مميزات مايكل
نشيييييط جدا وطيب مش بيزعل بسرعه بيحاول يفهم اللى قدامه
يحب يكسب الناس خدوووووووم وحاجات كتير بس للاسف انا معرفوش قوى علشان احكم عليه 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
صعبه دى ممكن يكون حمقى شوية وممكن لأ 
يلا مش هشمت فيك يا مايكل حظك معرفكش قوى
ههههههههههههه

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
الاخرون اولون يا مايكل اتمسك بالايه دى
بس فى نشاطه ممكن يكون الخامس
بس ابقى حط جنبها خمسه تانى علشان الحسد
ههههههههههههه

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟
يبطل عداااااااء للبنات
ههههههههههههه
ويرفع الصور فى مركز المنتدى
ولو عنده نصيحه ليا يغششنى
ههههههههههههه
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
هو عاوز يرد بس مش لاقى تقريبا
هههههههههههه
بس هو نشيط بجد ومجامل للكل


فكره جميله مش كده؟
اكيييييييد وسكر زياده كمان

مايكل 
كل سنه وانت طيب
وبجد انت تستاهل كل خير
وربنا يوفقك فى كل حياتك
ومتقتلش البنات بقى علشان تعيش فى سلام
هههههههههههههه​​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> اهلا اهلا اهلا
> بعدو البنات
> يوووه قصدى
> مايكل كوكو
> ...





*كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا فيتا

ومرسي ليكي علي كلامك الجميل 

وخلاص هعمل معاهده سلام هوه انا قد شركم

مرسي يا فيتا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتي داخله تقري ولا ايه يا راجعا ليسوع :sami31:
> 
> طب قولي ربنا يزيد ويبارك ولا حاجه :t30:
> 
> مرسي علي مرورك​*



*ايوة انا داخلة أأر  بقة:11azy:
يا بختك يا مايكل نفسي ابقي محبوبة من الكل كدة زيك  30:
خاف بقة وخلي حد يبخرك  ههههههههههههههه
ولا اقولك يا كوكو  روح اتناول​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ايوة انا داخلة أأر  بقة:11azy:
> يا بختك يا مايكل نفسي ابقي محبوبة من الكل كدة زيك  30:
> خاف بقة وخلي حد يبخرك  ههههههههههههههه
> ولا اقولك يا كوكو  روح اتناول​*





*خمسه وخميسه منك يا راجعا ليسوع

انتي كمان بتكملي الأر ارحميني يابنتي

وانا بقول صاحي تعبان ليه أرك اشتغل معايا

انتي بجد انسانه محبوبه وطيبه جدااا

بس المشكله ان أرك جامد لا بينفع معاه بخور ولا اي حاجه

شكلي هأر عليكي شويه يمكن يحصلك حاجه :t30:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *خمسه وخميسه منك يا راجعا ليسوع
> 
> انتي كمان بتكملي الأر ارحميني يابنتي
> 
> ...



*كوكو يا كوكو 
بالغيظة فيك مفيش حاجة بتأسر فيا :t30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *حبيب قلبي بيشو
> 
> اسعدني مرورك الجميل ياقمر
> 
> ...




*انا بتنبأ ليك...
مصيرك تعرف..*
*بعدين انا شايفك مشرف انا حر...
برغم اني لم احتك بيك كتييير..
لكني في كل موضوع من مواضيعك
دخلته لاقيته..
جامد طبعا.. فقولت اقول رأي المتواضع..*
*لا تنساني انا والخدمة في صلواتك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كوكو يا كوكو
> بالغيظة فيك مفيش حاجة بتأسر فيا :t30:​*





*طب قوليلي اعمل ايه فيكي 

شكلك بتلعبي في عداد عمرك 

خلي بالك من نفسك بقي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *انا بتنبأ ليك...
> مصيرك تعرف..*
> *بعدين انا شايفك مشرف انا حر...
> برغم اني لم احتك بيك كتييير..
> ...





*مرسي يا بيشو علي كلامك الجميل 

انت انسان محترم وجميل بجد

وربنا يبارك خدمتك 

وياله وريني نشاطك انت كمان 

سلامي ليك حبيبي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*وحشتوني جدا يا اصحابي 
عندي عطل بالنت بقالي اسبوع ولسة بيقطع كمان
هعمل وصلة نت جديدة وارجع نواصل تاني
ازكروني في صلواتكم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *وحشتوني جدا يا اصحابي
> عندي عطل بالنت بقالي اسبوع ولسة بيقطع كمان
> هعمل وصلة نت جديدة وارجع نواصل تاني
> ازكروني في صلواتكم​*





*اهلا بيكي يا راجعا ليسوع

وانا اقول المنتدي منور ليه :t30:

وانتي وحشتينا كلنا بجد

مستنينك تنورينا تاني علي طول

العدرا تحميكي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *اهلا بيكي يا راجعا ليسوع
> 
> وانا اقول المنتدي منور ليه :t30:
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا كوكو يا اخويا يا جميل انت 
يا رافع معنوياتي انت بمنفاخ عجل هههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد انا مبقيتش اقدر اعيش من غير منتدي الكنيسة والناس الحلوة اللي فية

ودلوقتي يا جماعة معانا عضوة مباركة ومميزة جدا وانا عن نفسي بحبها جدا 
بس النت عندي بطيء وبيقطع  يا رب يبعت المشاركة دي مش عارفة اكتب عنك هسيب حبايبك يكتبو عنك
 المشرفه (ميرو انجل)

يلا يا جماعة هجووووووووم علي ميرو انجل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 ديسمبر 2008)

* المشرفه (ميرو انجل)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها جميله جدااا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موضوع حب الحبيب وحب الصديق

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

نشيطه وردها بسيط وجميل

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لسه مشوفتش بس اكيد هشوف طبعا :t30:

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

 7 وزودي جنبها صفر من اليمين

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

بطلي شقاوه :t9:

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

احيانا مش كتير 

البت مسئوليتها كتيره ربنا يكون في عونها 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

كفايه انها فكره راجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرووووووووووو انجل ​
​ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​​راااااااااااائعه ومميزه ​​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

​
مواضعها كلها جميله وهادفه 
​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​​
مميزه دائما فى ردودها 
اختيار المواضيع بعنايه 
مشرفه مالهاش حل ​​​
​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​​الصراحه لغايه دلوقتى ماشفتلهاش سلبيات ​​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​​​
بس من غير زعل يا ميرو 

المركز السادس ​​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​​ان تستمر على نشاطها 
ومواضعيها الجميله 
وياريت ماتحرمناش من المشاركات المشجعه ​
​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

طبعااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

اتمنالك حياه سعيده يا ميرو 
وتميز دائم 
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه 


ميررررررسى يا رجعا ليسوع لاتاحه الفرصه لنا فى هذا الموضوع 
ان نقول رأينا فى الاعضاء بصراحه 

سلام ونعمه ​

​


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي خالص يا كوكو يا اخويا يا جميل انت​*
> *يا رافع معنوياتي انت بمنفاخ عجل هههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا بجد انا مبقيتش اقدر اعيش من غير منتدي الكنيسة والناس الحلوة اللي فية*​
> *ودلوقتي يا جماعة معانا عضوة مباركة ومميزة جدا وانا عن نفسي بحبها جدا *
> ...


 


*اولا اهلا بيكي ياقمر *
*وبجد واحشتينا كلنا *
*وانشالله مشكله النت تتحل في اقرب فرصه *


*ميرسي اووي يا حبيبتي علي شعورك الجميل واختيارك ليا *
*وانتي كمان محبوبه من الجميع *
*وطبعا يهمني ياقمر اسمع رايك في الاسئله *​


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *المشرفه (ميرو انجل)​*
> 
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> *مواضيعها جميله جدااا*
> ...


*ميرررررسي يا مايكل علي رايك الجميل *
*وبجد اعتز بيه *
*نورتني يا سفاح النساء*​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*الموضوع جميل*
*ويكفى ان اللى منورة حبيبت هارتى ميرووووووو*
*منورة عن جد ياقليبى*
*ههههههههههه*

*مميزاتك وعيوبك انتى ادرى بيهم*
*مواضيعك حلوة*
*بس احيان تكونى ضد الصعايدة*
*سبحان الله هههههههههههههه*
*المواضيع الحواريه برضه جميله وظريفه*

*لما شفتك حسيت انى اعرفك من زمااااان*
*بنت طيوبه ولذيذه *
*وحنينه كمان سمعونى موسيقى رومانسيه*
*هههههههههههههه*

*من الاخر يعنى*
*بنوته بجد بحبها خالص مالص بالص كمان*
*وعاوزة اشوفها تانى *
*بدل ما هبعتلها صاروخ ارض جو يفجر بلدها*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> * المشرفه (ميرو انجل)
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...




ربنا معاكي ويبارك حياتك
صليلي كتيييييير


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ميرووووووووووو انجل ​
> 
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ...


*ميرسي ليك يا كوكو *
*ربنا يخليك *
*وكل سنه وانت طيب*
*وبشكرك علي رايك الجميل*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2008)

> ميررررررسى يا رجعا ليسوع لاتاحه الفرصه لنا فى هذا الموضوع
> ان نقول رأينا فى الاعضاء بصراحه
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمه


*مرسي يا كوكومان 
دا انا اللي ليا الشرف اني اعمل موضوع عن اعضاء مباركين ومميزين زيكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*mero_engel* 


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها جميلة وهادفة ..............

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

ماذا أفعل عندما يجرح الآخرون مشــاعرى
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
حب الحبيب .... وحب الصديق 


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

يحب الجميع ومتواضع..............

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انا حاليا" افتش طول الوقت بدور وبلف في المنتدى عشان كدة هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههولما اجد شيء اعدكم باني سأرجع..


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مش عارف بعد ما ربحت الجايزة صارت كم هههههههههههههه


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ناخد منها النصايح....................

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

نعم ..ومشكورة على  ذالك....................

فكره جميله مش كده؟

جميلة . وعزيزة .وسليمة ..وامينة...

*سلام المسيح*


​


----------



## vetaa (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرووووووووو*
*او كركورتى القمر*
*هههههههههههههه*​


> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


 
*ميرو قمر وكل اللى بتكتبه عسل طبعا*
*بس تقتنع انها صعيديه برضه*
*ههههههههههه*




> -ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


 
*الحقيقه يعنى انا مكسوفه لانى مش بشوف كتير*
*اكيد نظرى ضعيف انا عارفه هههههههههه*
*بس بجد كلامها اللى بشوفه قد ايه جميل وعاقله كده*
*بس بلاش غرور*
*هههههههههه*




> ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!



*ميروووووووو دى حته سكره*
*مره قضيت يوم معاها محستش بالوقت بامانه*
*ومكنتش عاوزه اروح قد ايه كلامها جميل ومريييح*
*وعاقله ودمها شربات حاجات كتيييييير*
*متحسدوهاش بقى لاضربكم هجيبلك بخور يا كركر متقلقيش*
*ههههههههههه*




> ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


*عندددددك سلبيات مين*
*دى سكره بقووووول*
*بس ممكن ممكن يعنى علشان نكسر الحسد*
*ههههههههههه*
*قلوقه شوية مش عارفة جبتها منين دى*
*بس علشان الحسد مش اكتر*
*ههههههههه*



> - اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


*بحب رقم 44 حلو كده*
*ههههههههه*
*بس بجد ممكن 4*




> ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


 
*انا اقول لميرو بأماره ايه بقى دى هى اللى تقوم بالمهمه دى*
*ههههههههههه*
*بس لو لازم يعنى يبقى خليكى زى ما انتى*
*نو تغيرررر كركورتى*




> هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


*لما ربنا يكرمنى واكتب بقى*
*بس فى موضوعين دلوقتى ربنا كرمنى بيهم فى الاعياد والمناسبات*
*زوريهم بقى يا كركر*
*هههههههههه*




> فكره جميله مش كده؟


 
*طبعا سكر زيك يا سكره انتى*
*ووحشتينى خالص متغبيش بقى*

*ميرو يا قمر*
*بجد ربنا يعلم غلاوتك عندددددى*
*انتى بنوته زى العسل وربنا يحميكى يارب*
*ويهديكى وتدينى ربع الماوس*
*هههههههههه*

*الله معك يا سكر*
*وكل سنه وانتى سكر وكركر*
*هههههههههه*​​​


----------



## mero_engel (3 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *الموضوع جميل*
> *ويكفى ان اللى منورة حبيبت هارتى ميرووووووو*
> *منورة عن جد ياقليبى*
> *ههههههههههه*
> ...


*وانا بحبك اكتر *
*ميرسي يا قمري علي الكلام الجميل ومتخافيش *
*هلحقك قبل الصارووخ*
*لاني الصاوريخ بقت غاليه اوويب اليومين دول *
*وانا طبعا خايفه اكلفك فا علي ايه*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (3 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *المشرفه (ميرو انجل)*​*
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> مواضيعها جميله جدااا
> ...


 
*ومعاك يا بيشو *
*وميرسي علي رايك الجميل *
*اللي طبعا بعتز بيه *​


----------



## twety (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*لا فيكى الخير ياروحى*
*ههههههههههههه*
*طيبه قوى البت ميرو دى*
*مش كده برضه*

*يعنى مش عارفه ليه*
*انا مستغربه انك ضد الصعايدة*
*حد يسالها ياناس هى منين*
*ويفهمنا مين فينا الللى يتستغررررررب*

*اللله يسامحك ياراجعا ليسوع*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (3 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> 
> كلها جميلة وهادفة ..............
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسي يا كليمو علي رايك الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرووووووووو هنا وأنا معرفش 

يا وحشين مش تقولوا لى :hlp:

محدش يحوشنى بقى هههههه

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة زيها طبعاااااااا :t4:




			2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ذكاء الصعايدة :gy0000:




			3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انجلاية يا جمااااااعة ودى أكبر ميزة وطيبة وحنينة جدااااااا




			4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا مكنتش عايزة أقول ياميرو بس مضطرة بقى...

مش ساعة ما أخدت الماوس وهى مش طيقانى ياجماعة بقى فى انجل يعمل كده :11azy:




			5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


222222222222




			6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طقينى شوية ياميرو حرام بقى اللى بتعمليه فيا ده هههههه

هى بصراحة مش محتاجة 




			7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أيوة هى تقدر متردش :t32: ههههه

منوووووووووووورة يا مرمورررة :love45:*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرووووووووو*​
> 
> 
> *او كركورتى القمر*
> ...


*بجد يا جماعه اللي ميعرفش فتووت دي بنت سكر *
*ومن اجمل الشخصيات اللي قبلتها في عمري *
*وانت غاليه عندي قووي يا فتوت *
*وانتي عارفه معزتك عندي قد ايه *
*ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمر ويحافظ عليكي*
*وكل سنه وانتي بخير وسعاده يارب*​ 
*ميرسي ياحبي علي كلامك ورايك الجميل اللي اعتبره وسام *​


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *لا فيكى الخير ياروحى*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> *الله يخليكي يا حبيبتي:t30:*
> *طيبه قوى البت ميرو دى*
> ...


 
*يسامحنا جميعا *
*باذن واحد احد*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *لا فيكى الخير ياروحى*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> *طيبه قوى البت ميرو دى*
> *مش كده برضه*
> ...


هههههههههه
لية بس يا تويتي يا عسل 
انا عملت اية 

الجميلة ميرو انجل منورة انتي وحبايبك 
يلا ردي عليهم كلهم علشان هنتكلم عن عضو تاني بعد شوية ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو محل احترام وحب وتقدير من جميع الاعضاء 
عضو مميز جدا من بلد الجمال 
عارفين مين (كليمو)وانا هبدا بالكلام عنة 
يارب النت اللي بيقطع ما يفصلش
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها رائعة ومميزة وهادفة
-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيعة كلها جميلة وبالاخص اللي بيكتبها في المسيحي الكتابي


ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
عقلة حكيم ومتواضع وطيب القلب 



ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

الله وحده يعرف

اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
الثالث


 ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اعمل حساب لبكرة
هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
الحقيقة دايما منور مواضيعي 



فكره جميله مش كده؟
هرد علي نفسي بقة
جميلة علشان بتحكي عن الناس المميزة الحلوة

يلا يا شباب عم نحكي علي كليمو 
عاوزة هجوووووووم علي كليمو

​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*استاذي وحبيبي كليم

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

بجد جميله ومفيده جدااا
ودايما بيختار مواضيعه اللي بتكون مفيده للكل

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كتيره جدا ومنها موضوع
محاكمه من نوع جديد

ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيب وكلامه جميل وبسيط ومحبوب جدا من الكل

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مشوفتش اي حاجه سلبيه فيه 
لانه انسان جميل ومحترم

اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

5

ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انا اللي عايزه ينصحني طبعا

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

في كل مواضيعي بلاقي رده منور الموضوع
ويارب دايما ينورني بمروره الجميل



فكره جميله مش كده؟

كل شويه هنقول جميله
ياله كله بثوابه
مش خساره فيكي يا راجعا ليسوع :t30:​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها رائعة ومميزة وهادفة
شكراااا هذا ذوق منك
-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيعة كلها جميلة وبالاخص اللي بيكتبها في المسيحي الكتابي
ربنا يباركك مشكورة

ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
عقلة حكيم ومتواضع وطيب القلب 

مغشوشة هههههههههه
شكرا" ليكي راجعة للمسيح
على التعبير الجميل( الله يرحمني)
 
ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

الله وحده يعرف
يوجد  !!!!!!!!!!! 

اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
الثالث
قصدك الثالث والسبعون ههههههههه

 ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اعمل حساب لبكرة
نصيحة رائعة سأتذكرها دائما"ما أروع أنِ نحيا بالأمل ..
** وبالمناسبة


ما أروع أنِ نحيا بالأمل ..

فلولا الأمل لتشوهت المساحاتِ البيضاء في داخلنا ..

وفقدتِ الزهور روائحها .. وجفتِ أوراق الشجر ..

وأصبحٍ الحزنِ بلاً نهاية ..

وأصبحتِ حياتنا كلها يأس
 *
*
هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
الحقيقة دايما منور مواضيعي 
هذا من واجبي الرد.. على المواضيع الجميلة


راجعة للمسيح:


**  رائع هو ما سطره قلمك عني من 

كلمات ومعاني جميلة

لك مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام
ودمت بمحبة
كليمووووووووووووووو

سلام المسيح

*​*




*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 ديسمبر 2008)

> فكره جميله مش كده؟
> 
> كل شويه هنقول جميله
> ياله كله بثوابه
> مش خساره فيكي يا راجعا ليسوع


*ههههههههههههه
اية دا يا كوكو دة  هههههههه انت بتشحتني ولا اية 
لا بالغيظة فيك بقة هو موضوع جميل علشان بيتكلم عن ناس جميلة بقة هه :t30:​*منتا كنت من اوائلهم


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*استاذي العزيز وحبيــــبي
منورنا ومباركنا دايمـــــــأ​**ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

رائعة - ممتازة - مفيدة - يختارها ويقدمها
من اجل افادة الاخرين ومحبته لينا

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
 موضوع
محاكمه من نوع جديد

ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلامه بسيط جدا
ودايما بيشجعني ولو بكلمة
بيخدم اسم المسيح

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
ملغي لعدم وجوده..:t9:

ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
هو طبعا اللي ينصحني - انصح مين؟؟؟
سؤال مش في محله ولا مكانه؟
ممكن السؤال يتعكس يبقي مقبول...

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
في كل مواضيعي 
ويارب دايما ينورني
ويباركني في كل موضوع اكتبه

فكره جميله مش كده؟
ج م ي ل ة 
كل مرة هنقول
ايدي وجعتني
المشكلة لو غيرت 
راجعة هترجعني بيتنا
ههههههههه
شكرااااااا علي الفكرة الروعة​*
*
اتمني ان تذكرني دائماااااااااااااا
في صلاتـــــــــــــــــــــك
وتذكر الخــــــــــــــــدمة
كل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 ديسمبر 2008)

> راجعة للمسيح:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*دة اقل كلام يتقال عن عضو مميز ونشيط 
مثلك يا كليمووو 
انت تستحق اكثر من ذلك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> اية دا يا كوكو دة  هههههههه انت بتشحتني ولا اية
> لا بالغيظة فيك بقة هو موضوع جميل علشان بيتكلم عن ناس جميلة بقة هه :t30:​*منتا كنت من اوائلهم





*كبستيني يا راجعا ليسوووع

تتردلك قريب  :t9:​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*استاذي العزيز وحبيــــبي
منورنا ومباركنا دايمـــــــأ

ربنا يرحمني ​*
*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

رائعة - ممتازة - مفيدة - يختارها ويقدمها
من اجل افادة الاخرين ومحبته لينا


هذا ذوق منك اخي ربنا يباركك ومشكور

 
-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
 موضوع
محاكمه من نوع جديد

انتبه ممكن ادخلك المحكمة
ونحكم عليك رميا" بالحب هههههه
 
ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلامه بسيط جدا
ودايما بيشجعني ولو بكلمة
بيخدم اسم المسيح

هنا التشجيع يتم متبادلا"
 
ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
ملغي لعدم وجوده..:t9:

فتش اخي بيشو يوجد !!!!!!!

ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
هو طبعا اللي ينصحني - انصح مين؟؟؟
سؤال مش في محله ولا مكانه؟
ممكن السؤال يتعكس يبقي مقبول...

محتاج لنصيحة الصغير والكبير
من ناحية العمر فنحن اخوة بالمسيح لا كبير بيننا ولا صغير

 
هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
في كل مواضيعي 
ويارب دايما ينورني
ويباركني في كل موضوع اكتبه

هنا ايضا" استفيد  من المرور




اخي بيشو

اسعد الله لحظات النبض التي نبض بها قلبك  بكل ما هو خير لي
فيها لغة تخاطب  القلوب ..
وفيها .. تختزل النفوس رداء الاحاسيس على قارعة طريق الصفحات ..

و هذه الصفحة مملكة الحروف في مواطن الأقلام .. تسألك ان تتقبل مني
جزيل الشكر والود
ودمت بمحبة
اخوك كليمووووووووووووووو





 
​*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كليموووووووووووووووو 
منور

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع رائعه وفى حاجات كتير بستفيد منها
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
هما كتير بس بيعجبنى مواضيعه الى فى الكتابات والقصص

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان مهذب و محترم وقلبه طيب
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا يوجــــــــد
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
اعتقد التالت

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

استمر فى كتابة الشعر والخواطر والرسم مواهب جميله عندك
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اه الغالبيه العظما منها
​


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*استاذي وحبيبي كليم
ربنا يساعدني ويرحمني
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

بجد جميله ومفيده جدااا
ودايما بيختار مواضيعه اللي بتكون مفيده للكل
ذوقك الى هو الجميل مايكل

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كتيره جدا ومنها موضوع
محاكمه من نوع جديد
خلاص يا مايكل ها احكمك اعدام 
فيها بحبل الشنق حبل الحب

ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيب وكلامه جميل وبسيط ومحبوب جدا من الكل

 انما مش اطيب منك هههههه

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مشوفتش اي حاجه سلبيه فيه 
لانه انسان جميل ومحترم

لو فتشت ها تلاقي 
 
اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

5
الله يخليك!!!!!!!!! 55
 
ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انا اللي عايزه ينصحني طبعا

بصراحة حبيبي مايكل الكل عايزين نصايح من بعض
 
هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

في كل مواضيعي بلاقي رده منور الموضوع
ويارب دايما ينورني بمروره الجميل

لانها كلها جميلة وتتحفنا باخر اخبار الرياضة




حبيبي مايكل
*عندما أقابل كلماتك
أشعر بثلوج قديمة آلت إلى الذوبان 
فهي لا تلبث أن تعانق  روحك الطيبة
حتى تسارع في الإنسياب 
من سعة الجمال وعبق الحنان في قلبك 


وعن جد قلبي يعشق مرحك الجميل

ودمت بود ومحبة

اخوك كليموووووووووووووووووو
*



 *​


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كليموووووووووووووووو 
منور
بمرورك
1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع رائعه وفى حاجات كتير بستفيد منها

شكرااااااااا  ربنا يباركك خجلتيني 


 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
هما كتير بس بيعجبنى مواضيعه الى فى الكتابات والقصص

مشكورة على الكلام المعزي
وربنا يباركك

 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان مهذب و محترم وقلبه طيب

على عشرة حضرتكم

يات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا يوجــــــــد

يا اختي  دوري في!!!!!!!!!!

 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


اعتقد التالت

ذودتيها كتير هههههههههه
التالت من الاخر ههههههههه
 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

استمر فى كتابة الشعر والخواطر والرسم مواهب جميله عندك

مشكورة اختي وحاضر سأستمر


 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اه الغالبيه العظما منها
هيدا واجب اصلك بتجبيلنا صور خارقة
بتدوخ ..واخر اخبار الفضا


كوكى:

         يسلمووووووووووووو


 
كوكى من امتلك القلم

والفكر هو أنتي عزيزتي

من ابداع وتألق هو أنتي سيدتي

منك نستشفى احلى العبارات 

وأجمل ما صيغ من جمل

بارك الله فيك كوكى


ودمت بمحبة


كليموووووووووووووووووووووو




​ 





​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان محترم جداااااا وبيختار مواضيعه بدقه


-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

بصراحه كل مواضيعه جميله اوى 

ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان طيب ونشيط وعضو ميز

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا مفيش اى سلبيات واعتقد انه مش هيكون فى اصلا لانه محبوب من الكل


اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
​

رقم 5 

ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

استمر فى نشاطك وربنا يوفقك فى كل اعمالك

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ايوه فعلا بيرد على كل المواضيع 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

طبعا فكره جميله من انسانه جميله​
​


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ميرووووووووو هنا وأنا معرفش *
> *شوفتي بقي *​
> 
> *يا وحشين مش تقولوا لى :hlp:*​
> ...


* منوره بيكي حبيبتي *
*ميرررررررسي يا مرمر علي كلامك الجميل *​


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان محترم جداااااا وبيختار مواضيعه بدقه

شكراااااا الله يخليك دة من ذوقك
 

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

بصراحه كل مواضيعه جميله اوى 

شكرااااااا" كاندي شهادة اعتز بيها من عضوة مميزة

ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان طيب ونشيط وعضو ميز

نشيط اه بس فين نشاطي قدامك ست الكل

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا مفيش اى سلبيات واعتقد انه مش هيكون فى اصلا لانه محبوب من الكل

لا في ما فيش انسان كامل



اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)



رقم 5 
لا خمسة ولاحاجة في خمسات قدامي هههههههه

ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

استمر فى نشاطك وربنا يوفقك فى كل اعمالك
نصيحة رائعة طبعااااا"ساقتدي بها ..وربنا يوفقك ايضا كاندي
 
هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ايوه فعلا بيرد على كل المواضيع 
مجبور لانها كلها جميلة ورائعة



* كاندي شوب*

افاض حرفك على صفحاتي الروعه ... 

واشرقت شمس حرفكِ بين طيات صفحتي ..

. فكتبت بماء الذهب ... وتحدر العطر من شلال حرفكِ ... 

وثبتي درره ... واحسنتِ بصياغته ...

دمتي بود ومحبة سيدتي ... 

سلام المسيح


كليمووووووووووووووو




 ​


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
جميله جدا ومميزه وفعلا بتناقش قضايا كتيرر​ 

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
لا كتير بصراحه مش موضوع واحد
ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
عضو نشيط جدا وعارف هو بيتكلم في ايه 
ودايما بيحب يشجع اللي حواليه​ 
ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا بصراحه مشفتش سلبيات منه ومعتقدتش اشوف

 
اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى


*من بعد الماوس مابقتش عارفه احدد بصراحه*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ماهي المميزاتتقدمها* لهذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
*استمر في مجهودك وخدمتكالجميله اللي بتقدمها*
هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
اه بجد اغلب المواضيع بيدخل وبيشجعني دايما
فكره جميله مش كده؟
*اه طبعا جميله كفايه انك انتي اللي جيباها*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
جميله جدا ومميزه وفعلا بتناقش قضايا كتيرر​ هو ذوقك الجميل بتشوفيها جميلة
 
-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
لا كتير بصراحه مش موضوع واحد

مشكورة ميرو ربنا يباركك على الكلام الجميل

ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
عضو نشيط جدا وعارف هو بيتكلم في ايه 
ودايما بيحب يشجع اللي حواليه

​ بالحقيقة كما تعاملت من قبلكم اول دخولي بعامل
كما تراني اراك



ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا بصراحه مشفتش سلبيات منه ومعتقدتش اشوف

كلام ديبلوماسي ههههههههه
  
اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى


*من بعد الماوس مابقتش عارفه احدد بصراحه*
*ههههههههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
قوووووووووووية
*ماهي المميزاتتقدمها* لهذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
*استمر في مجهودك وخدمتكالجميله اللي بتقدمها*

شكرااااااا جزيلا" نصيحة احفظها واتذكرها دائما"

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اه بجد اغلب المواضيع بيدخل وبيشجعني دايما

طبعا" مواضيع جميلة استفيد من الرد عليها





*mero_engel

تسلم شذى اناملك فيما سطرت

فاشرقت شمس حرفكِ بين طيات صفحتي

وادام الله لنا تواجدكِ ومنبع حرفكِ

وكلي فخر بإشادة منكِ....

دمتِ بخير ودام تواصلكِ 

لك ِ مني عبق المحبة المغلف بزهور الامتنان



كليموووووووووووووووو



*






​


----------



## vetaa (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*استاذ كليم*
*اهلا اهلا منووووووور*​

> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


*حقيقى بامانه مواضيعه هادفه جدااا ومفيده*
*ابقى غششنى شوية بقى*
*هههههههههه*




> -ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!



*رغم للاسف كنت فتره كبيره مش بدخل اقسام يعنى وكتير يعرفوا ده*
*بس خلاص بقى ابتديت افك الحصار ههههههههه*
*فى موضوع افتكره انت بقى اللى قولتلى فيه اخيرا خرجتى من الحبس*
*اللى هو محاكمه من نوع جديد ههههههههههه*

*وكمان فسخ الخطوبه وخصوصا لما قال لميرنا*
*(ساعه قفر ولا عذاب دهر)*
*بجد ردوده رااااااائعه مش بحسد انا*




> ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


*انسان عاقل وشخصيه متزنه بحس ان رأيه مهم*
*كمان لما بينصح بيهتم قوى باللى قدامه وممكن يبقى حاسس انه شريك معاه فى اللى هو فيه*
*وبيعمل اللى يقدر عليه علشان يوصله المعلومه والافاده الصح*
*فاهم بيعمل ايه ووعاوز يوصل ايه ولمين وكمان نشييييييييييييط جدا*
*الله يزيدك بجد وقولتلك مش بحسد اللى اداك يدينا بقى*
*ههههههههههه*



> ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


طبعا زى ما هو بيقول مفيش حد كامل غير ربنا
بس انا للاسف معرفوش قوى لان السلبيات دى بتتعرف لما تقرب من الشخص اكتر
بس علشان الحسد يعنى ممكن (قلوق شوية)



> اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى


 
ممكن نقووووول ولا تقول انت
ههههههههه تخمينى(3)



> ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


 
*بعد كل اللى قولته فوق بجد انا اتمنى اخد نصيحه منه*
*يبقى باماره ايه انا اقول نصايح يعنى*
*يلا انا مستنيه نصيحه اهو*
*ههههههههههههه*



> هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


لما انزل اكيد هيرد يعنى
هههههههههههه 
ولو انى ابتديت وربنا يستر مبطلش 
بس عموما هو مشجع جدا وبيرد على ردى بكلام جميل قوى ومش تقليدى
​
الفكره جميله يا اجمل الجميلات 
يا راجعه ليسووووع​*استاذ كليييييييم*
*بجد كلامى مش هيوافيك حقك*
*حضرتك شخصيه ناضجه ومحترمه جدا*
*بتمنى الكل يستفيد من خبراتك فى الدنيا*
*ويديمك بصحه وبخير دايما*

*ربنا معاك*
*وصلواتك*
*ومستنية النصيحه ماليش دعوه بقى*
*ههههههههههه*​​​​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي علي كلامك الجميل يا فيتا يا عسل انتي

شفت يا اخ كليم حضرتك محبوب من الكل اد اية 
وكل ما اقولك  يلا اكتب عنك في الموضوع تقول خليني  بعدين واجليني شوية​


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> مرسي علي كلامك الجميل يا فيتا يا عسل انتي
> 
> شفت يا اخ كليم حضرتك محبوب من الكل اد اية
> وكل ما اقولك  يلا اكتب عنك في الموضوع تقول خليني  بعدين واجليني شوية​





rgaa luswa لم يكن عندي ادنى شك 
بحب الاعضاء ليس ليا فقط 
انما ايضا" محبة الجميع للجميع
كان قصدي من التأجيل ان افسح المجال
لباقي الاعضاء القدامى والمشرفين
اللذين لم يأخذوا دورهم ان يمروا
قبلي انما حضرتك اصريت  وكان الحدث
على كل مشكورة اختي على كلامك
الجميل الرقيق المعبر
ودمت بمحبة
سلام المسيح




​


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

استاذ كليم
اهلا اهلا منووووووور
الله يرحمني
    اقتباس     


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


حقيقى بامانه مواضيعه هادفه جدااا ومفيده
ابقى غششنى شوية بقى
هههههههههه

كيف علمت مع انك محاصرة بكل الاحوال نخليها سرية
ههههههههههههههه بيني وبينك  هههههههههه




-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!     


رغم للاسف كنت فتره كبيره مش بدخل اقسام يعنى وكتير يعرفوا ده
بس خلاص بقى ابتديت افك الحصار ههههههههه
فى موضوع افتكره انت بقى اللى قولتلى فيه اخيرا خرجتى من الحبس
اللى هو محاكمه من نوع جديد ههههههههههه

وكمان فسخ الخطوبه وخصوصا لما قال لميرنا
(ساعه قفر ولا عذاب دهر)
بجد ردوده رااااااائعه مش بحسد انا

مشكورة للمتابعة بجد موضوعين رأيتيهم فذكرتيهم
واذكر بان اختك تويتي فرحت لكسرك الحصار
وقالت اممممم  اختي ابتدت تشوف الدنيا هههههه
 


ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان عاقل وشخصيه متزنه بحس ان رأيه مهم
كمان لما بينصح بيهتم قوى باللى قدامه وممكن يبقى حاسس انه شريك معاه فى اللى هو فيه
وبيعمل اللى يقدر عليه علشان يوصله المعلومه والافاده الصح
فاهم بيعمل ايه ووعاوز يوصل ايه ولمين وكمان نشييييييييييييط جدا
الله يزيدك بجد وقولتلك مش بحسد اللى اداك يدينا بقى
ههههههههههه
شكراااااااا على وصفك الرائع فيتا واقول لك المثل الرائع..
(قل لي من تعاشر اقول لك من انت)قصدي اني اعاشركم


ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!     

طبعا زى ما هو بيقول مفيش حد كامل غير ربنا
بس انا للاسف معرفوش قوى لان السلبيات دى بتتعرف لما تقرب من الشخص اكتر
بس علشان الحسد يعنى ممكن (قلوق شوية)
صححححححححححححححححح (انما في اسباب)


اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى     

ممكن نقووووول ولا تقول انت
ههههههههه تخمينى(3)33



ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!     
 
بعد كل اللى قولته فوق بجد انا اتمنى اخد نصيحه منه
يبقى باماره ايه انا اقول نصايح يعنى
يلا انا مستنيه نصيحه اهو
ههههههههههههه
انصحك ان لا تثقي بالذي كتبت عنه الان ههههههههههههههههه


هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!     


لما انزل اكيد هيرد يعنى
هههههههههههه
ولو انى ابتديت وربنا يستر مبطلش
بس عموما هو مشجع جدا وبيرد على ردى بكلام جميل قوى ومش تقليدى

منتظرين مواضيعك التي اظن بانها ستكون مفيدة ورائعة
نسبة لشخصيتك الرقيقة
 
الفكره جميله يا اجمل الجميلات
يا راجعه ليسووووع




فيتا شكرا" لكي

على مرورك الرائع وعلى اهتمامك الجميل

ما اروع ماكتبت ..

سلمت اناملك الرائقة

قلمك جعلني أعيشه بكل حرف ...

بكل نبض وإحساس ...

في كلماتك رقة معانيها ...

وشفافية الإحساس ...

وقلم يؤكد بأنك اميرة التعبير بعد تصميمك

الخروج من العزلة  وكسر الحصار

ودمت بمحبة

كليمووووووووووووو
 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كليمووو صاحب قلم مميز سواء فى كتابة المواضيع أو فى الردود المشجعه للجميع . 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
عجبتنى جدااااااااااااا الصور اللى رسمها بنفسه وحقيقى يستحق  كلمة فنان ..ربنا ينمى موهبته الجميله .

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

اجتماعى وحبوب وبيحترم الكل 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا الحقيقه مشفتش منه أى سلبيات ..  
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
أحنا معندناش غير كليمووو واحد  هههههه 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

يبطل كسل ويكتب ويرسم كتييييير 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

الحقيقه من أكتر الناس المتابعين لكتاباتى وبيشجعنى بأستمرار .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبته

فكره جميله مش كده؟

لولا جمال الفكره لما أستمرت ووجدت كل التشجيع من كل الاعضاء.. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا راجعه ليسووووع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كليموووووووو 

اعذرنى ياباشا جاى متأخر 

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

رااااااااااااااااااائعه جدا وكلها هادفه 

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيعه كلها 

لانها مميزه جدا 

ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

كله مميزات 

مواضيعه كلها رااااااااائعه 

مشاركاته مميزه 

بيحب يساعد اى حد لو عنده مشكله 

نشاطه الرائع

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مااعتقدش انى كليم ليه سلبيات 

اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

7

ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انا عايز نصيحه منه 

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

كلهاااااااااااااااااااااا 

وردود ملهاش حل 

اتمنالك كل التوفيق يا كليم 

يسوع معك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (5 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> كليموووووووو
> 
> معلش يا كليمو انا جيت متاخر حبيتين بس تتعوض
> 
> ...


ربنا معاك يا كليمو


----------



## vetaa (5 ديسمبر 2008)

> فيتا شكرا" لكي
> 
> على مرورك الرائع وعلى اهتمامك الجميل
> 
> ...


 
*معقوووووووووول*
*ايه الكلام الجاااااااااااامد ده بجد مستحقوش*
*ربنا يخلييييك وميرسى لذوقك الجميل ده*

*وكمان انا احيانا بدخل ومش برد*
*احيانا مش بعرف اعبر عن احساسى بالموضوع*
*مش علشان هو وحش حاسه انه اكبر من انى اعبر عنه*

*بجد ومش مجامله وباين من كل المشاركات فى الموضوع ده*
*قد ايه انك دقييق فى اختياراتك ومواضيعك ومشاركاتك*
*ربنا معاك ويزيدك*
*وميرسى خالص تانى على ذوقك فى الكلام عنى*


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كليمووو صاحب قلم مميز سواء فى كتابة المواضيع أو فى الردود المشجعه للجميع . 
ربنا يباركك شكرااااااااا جزيلا"
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
عجبتنى جدااااااااااااا الصور اللى رسمها بنفسه وحقيقى يستحق  كلمة فنان ..ربنا ينمى موهبته الجميله .
شهادة رائعة من مسؤلة رائعة
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

اجتماعى وحبوب وبيحترم الكل 
**ربنا يخليكى ده بس من ذوقك*

*
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا الحقيقه مشفتش منه أى سلبيات ..  
امممممممممممممم  !!!  ؟؟؟

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
أحنا معندناش غير كليمووو واحد  هههههه 
جواب ذكي ودملوماسي اوى
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

يبطل كسل ويكتب ويرسم كتييييير 
صح كنت بعشق الرسم الان المنتدى اخذ 
نصف وقتي وبالتالي الانتاج خف بس
مش زعلان هههههههه
 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

الحقيقه من أكتر الناس المتابعين لكتاباتى وبيشجعنى بأستمرار .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبته

طبعا" لما يكون في كتابات بحروف من ذهب
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




دونا نبيل


احترت هذه المرة ماذا اكتب وبماذا ارد

كل الحروف استحضرتها

كل الاوراق جمعتها

كل الاحبار سالت

لكنها لن تعبر عن امتناني لك 

قلمك جعلني أعيش بكل حرف 

سطور إنبعثت منها الحان مرنمة 

في كلماتك ثناء جميل المعاني 

 لكي مني كل الشكر والتقدير

ودمت بمحبة


كليموووووووووووووو

سلام المسيح









*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كليموووووووو 

اعذرنى ياباشا جاى متأخر 
ولا يهمك ورانا اية
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

رااااااااااااااااااائعه جدا وكلها هادفه 
شكرااااااااا اخي كوكو ربنا يباركك


-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيعه كلها 

لانها مميزه جدا 

شكراااااااا على الاطراء المشكوك به  ههههههههه
 
ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

كله مميزات 

مواضيعه كلها رااااااااائعه 

مشاركاته مميزه 

بيحب يساعد اى حد لو عنده مشكله 

نشاطه الرائع
اية الكلام دة 
باين عليك بتتكلم عن نفسك
 
ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مااعتقدش انى كليم ليه سلبيات 
لا يا كوكو نزعتها  ههههه

اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

7
قصدك من الاخر

ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انا عايز نصيحه منه 

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

كلهاااااااااااااااااااااا 

وردود ملهاش حل 

اتمنالك كل التوفيق يا كليم 

يسوع معك


هو مكسب الدخول لمواضيعك
خصوصا اليومين دول
تجيبلنا اخبار
عن الموبايل



كوكو مان




أنــســيــتــــــنــــي شـــكــــــل الصـــــمــت

    وأغـــلــقــت نــــــــافــذة الاسى المفتوحة 

 وكـتـبــت بــحــرف كرمك كـــــلمـات إخــتـــارت 

  الوصف ايقاع يسبح في نور الفجر 

امــتـــــد إلــى كــل أقــاليـــم نــــــفـسي 

فمشكور على مشاركتك الغالية

واهتمامك الرائع الجميل

سلمت اناملك الراقية 

  رب الكون يباركك وتسلم الى اخيك المحب

كليمووووووووووووووووووووووو



​

​


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

MovieMaker شكرااااااا ليك اخي
مرورك اسعدني وافرحني جدااااااااا
ربنا يباركك ويفرحك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *معقوووووووووول*
> *ايه الكلام الجاااااااااااامد ده بجد مستحقوش*
> *ربنا يخلييييك وميرسى لذوقك الجميل ده*
> 
> ...





مش بتعرفي تعبري عن احساسك
وكتبت نصف جرنال
يعني لو كان العكس 
كنت عملت اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههههههه
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 ديسمبر 2008)

يا سلام يا استاذ كليم
نفسي ابقي محبوبة مثلك كدة من كل الاعضاء
متخفش انا مش بحسد
انا داخلة اتفقد اية اللي بيحصل بس​


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> يا سلام يا استاذ كليم
> نفسي ابقي محبوبة مثلك كدة من كل الاعضاء
> متخفش انا مش بحسد
> انا داخلة اتفقد اية اللي بيحصل بس​






ياختي ومين قال انك مش محبوبة
انت صاحبة الموضوع لما تقعدي 
ستري العجايب 
ها تتقطعي من كثرة الردود
ههههههههه
بكرة تشوفي​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*وبكره ليه يا أستاذ كليم

هي تقعد بعديك علي طول

عشان نعرف محبوبه ولا لأ

كله اكيد معايا وعايزك تكوني بعد استاذ كليم

ياله اقعدي بالذوق والا انتي عرفه بقي​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *وبكره ليه يا أستاذ كليم
> 
> هي تقعد بعديك علي طول
> 
> ...






اخي مايكل
انا طلبت منها اني اكون بعدها 
فلم تقبل
اعمل اية

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> اخي مايكل
> انا طلبت منها اني اكون بعدها
> فلم تقبل
> اعمل اية
> ...





*هي كانت بتقول الناس القديمه وكده الاول

دلوقتي معندهاش حجه هي اللي تقعد 

ولو مرديتش هنقعدها بالعافيه طبعا

ياله اسمعي الكلام راجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا عيـــــــــــــــــــــــــني
كل الكبار هنا يــــــمرحب
الكل بيقول فيك شعـــــــر
عشروميت حاجة ساقعة
انا مبحسدش اخويا كليم 
انا بقُـــــــــــــــر بـــــــــــس​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *يا عيـــــــــــــــــــــــــني
> كل الكبار هنا يــــــمرحب
> الكل بيقول فيك شعـــــــر
> عشروميت حاجة ساقعة
> ...





لا يا بيشو انت قريت غلط شوف مين الى يقول الشعر​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *وبكره ليه يا أستاذ كليم
> 
> هي تقعد بعديك علي طول
> 
> ...



هههههههههه
مرسي خالص لمحبتكم الكبيرة يا اخواني كليم وكوكو 
بس بجد بجد نفسي اكون اخر واحدة في الموضوع دة 
ودا مش بتعزز وكدة وبعدين اوافق  لا بجد متحرمونيش من رغبتي دي
وبعدين لسة فية ناس اقدم واهم مني هنا 

انا احب اكون اخر حد في الموضوع
بحبكم كتييير​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*دي يا اخواتي اسامي الناس اللي استضفناهم وكتبنا عنهم لغاية دلوقتي
1-ماي روك
2-دونا
3-ميرنا
4-فراشة
5-مرمر مارو
6-كاندي
7-فيتا
8-مايكل كوكو
9-ميرو انجل 
10-كوكومان
11-كليمو
والبقية تاتي 
ربنا يقدرني واجيب كل المباركين المهمين المميزين المحبوبين ومنساش حد ولا النت يفصل مني بالايام الطويلة
علي فكرة اوعو حد يفتكر واحد واتنين دة تقيم مني ولا حاجة دا انا بستضيف علي حسب ما ذاكرتي بتسعفني والاسامي اللي بشوفها كتير
طبعا انا اصغر حد ومش ممكن اني انا ادي لحد رقم او اقيم حد دي صدف يعني

لي رجاء عندكم قبل ما تكتب عن الشخصية اكتب الاسم بتاع العضو اللي بنحكي عليةفي بداية الكلام لو سمحت
اختكم رجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## vetaa (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايون ايون انا بعمل كده*

*بقولك طيب ما تكتبى مثلا*
*ان هتسضيفى فلان وبعده فلان وبعده فلان*

*يعنى (هنجيب تويتى بعدها ونس بعدها جيلان)*
*انا بقول اسامى عشوائية *
*بحيث انتى لو النت فصل عندك يبقى دونا مثلا*
*تكتب خلصوا 3 ايام تويتى*
*وهنجيب دلوقتى ونس*

*عموما اللى يريحك*
*المهم تبقى معانا على طول*
*وتجربى الموضوع ده بقى*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

كوكو مان




أنــســيــتــــــنــــي شـــكــــــل الصـــــمــت

وأغـــلــقــت نــــــــافــذة الاسى المفتوحة 

وكـتـبــت بــحــرف كرمك كـــــلمـات إخــتـــارت 

الوصف ايقاع يسبح في نور الفجر 

امــتـــــد إلــى كــل أقــاليـــم نــــــفـسي 

فمشكور على مشاركتك الغالية

واهتمامك الرائع الجميل

سلمت اناملك الراقية 

رب الكون يباركك وتسلم الى اخيك المحب


فنان ياباشا 

ايه الكلمات الجامده دى 

يارب يارب يارب 

اشوفك ديما متميز وناجح فى حياتك وفرحان ديما 


​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ايون ايون انا بعمل كده*
> 
> *بقولك طيب ما تكتبى مثلا*
> *ان هتسضيفى فلان وبعده فلان وبعده فلان*
> ...


*مرسي يا استاذة فيتا ولو ان انتي بتحرقي مفجاتي لان الاشخاص اللي زكرتيهم في دماغي وكنت لسة هبعت رسالة لتويتي 
وداخلة ابص في الموضوع لقيتك كاتبة كدة 
ربنا يسامحك
كمان فية حاجة كوبتك مان كنت عاوزة اقعدة وفي الوقت اللي كان فاضل لة هنا قبل ما يسافر 
كان قاعد حد تاني ووقتة مخلصش ومعرفناش فانا مش راضية احدد مين بعد مين علشان اول ما مينا يرجع هنسق الوقت ونقعدة قبل ما اجازتة تخلص ويرجع الجيش
حد فهم مني حاجة ؟​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> كوكو مان
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ربنا يباركك اخي كوكو
انت تستاهل كل خير
ومشكور على تقديرك للكلمات المتواضعة
سلام المسيح
​​


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي يا استاذة فيتا ولو ان انتي بتحرقي مفجاتي لان الاشخاص اللي زكرتيهم في دماغي وكنت لسة هبعت رسالة لتويتي
> وداخلة ابص في الموضوع لقيتك كاتبة كدة
> ربنا يسامحك
> كمان فية حاجة كوبتك مان كنت عاوزة اقعدة وفي الوقت اللي كان فاضل لة هنا قبل ما يسافر
> ...






بصراحة يعني الفهم معطل من قبلنا ممكن
​


----------



## mero_engel (6 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي يا استاذة فيتا ولو ان انتي بتحرقي مفجاتي لان الاشخاص اللي زكرتيهم في دماغي وكنت لسة هبعت رسالة لتويتي​*
> *وداخلة ابص في الموضوع لقيتك كاتبة كدة *
> *ربنا يسامحك*
> *كمان فية حاجة كوبتك مان كنت عاوزة اقعدة وفي الوقت اللي كان فاضل لة هنا قبل ما يسافر *
> ...


 
*اه ياحبيبتي كلامك واضح*
*لكن كوبتك صعب خالص الفتره دي*
*حتي اليومين اللي بيرجع فيهم*
*مش بيقدر يتابع معانا *
*عموما ربنا يدبر *
*وميرسي يا قمر علي استضافتك الجميله*​


----------



## vetaa (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلش بقى يا قمر*
*بقينا بنحس ببعض بقى هتحسدينا ولا ايه*
*ههههههههههههه*

*بصى دبسى تويتى*
*هى بتدلع دبسيها وعليا انا*

*ومينا هو اه بيرجع مشغول*
*بس كان موافق اول ما يجى اصطاديه*
*عاوزاكى تبقى صناره هههههههههه*

*وبجد الموضوع بسم الصليب جميل*
*وناجح جدا*
*زى صاحبته عسل كده*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> بصراحة يعني الفهم معطل من قبلنا ممكن
> ​



*لالالا كليمو
دا انت الفهم والعقل الذكي كلة
ويلا رد علي حبايبك علشان بعد شوية هكتب عن حد تاني​*


----------



## twety (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*سووووووورى انى اخر من يعلم*
*بس الظاهر انى اتحبست فى قسمى*
*زى ناس هههههههه*
*كليمو شخصيه كويسه جدا الواحد يعجز انه يتلكم عنها*
*مواضيعها ممتازة جدا جدا*
*اغلب مواضيعه بدخل اشوفها*
*بتكون جميله جدا وهادفه وليها معنى جميل*
*مميزاته*
*شخصيه طيبه حبوبه*
*عاقل وحكيم *
*ربنا يسعده فى حياته*
*عيوبه*
*اعتقد مفيش بس ممكن نقول*
*بما ان مفيش حد كامل غير ربنا*
*ممكن نقول انه*
*شكاك .. قلوق*
*بس ممكن يكون غلط *

*مواضيعى اعتقد لما بيشوفلى موضوع بيدخله *
*ههههههههههههه*
*ربنا معاك*
*ويسعدك ويسندك*

*شكرا ياراجعا ليسوع*
*موضوع جميل جدا زيك *


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

سووووووورى انى اخر من يعلم
 بس الظاهر انى اتحبست فى قسمى
 زى ناس هههههههه
 
مرض بيعدي ههههههههههههههههههههه

 كليمو شخصيه كويسه جدا الواحد يعجز انه يتلكم عنها
 مواضيعها ممتازة جدا جدا
 اغلب مواضيعه بدخل اشوفها
 بتكون جميله جدا وهادفه وليها معنى جميل


مشكورة  على  الكلام دة
وشكرااااااااا   دي شهادة من استاذة كبيرة اعتز بيها


 مميزاته
 
شخصيه طيبه حبوبه
 عاقل وحكيم
 ربنا يسعده فى حياته


 ربنا يباركك ويخليك على ذوقك .........

 عيوبه
 اعتقد مفيش بس ممكن نقول
 بما ان مفيش حد كامل غير ربنا
 ممكن نقول انه
 شكاك .. قلوق
 بس ممكن يكون غلط

 حاضر الواحد مش بيعرف نفسه الناس الى بره يشوف اكتر
 هاعمل كونترول ولما اشوفها اشتغل عليها

مواضيعى اعتقد لما بيشوفلى موضوع بيدخله
 ههههههههههههه
 ربنا معاك
 ويسعدك ويسندك
 
ادخله عشان استفيد اكيد سيكون مكسب  ...........
 
شكرا ياراجعا ليسوع
موضوع جميل جدا زيك 

وانا بدوري بشكرك يارادجعا ليسوع
سلام المسيح معك

 


 لكي تويتي

 بعد مرورك العطر الجميل

 وجدت انك تستحقين مني هديه

 فكرت كثيرا"

 وبحثت في خزائني

 فاكتشفت

 انى في هذه الدنيا

  لا املك سوى قلمي 

 ودفتري واوراقى

 وان اردت ان اعطيكى هدية 

 لا املك الا 

 كلماتي

 ادون اعجابي الشديد بما خطته اناملك

 في كلماتك ثناء كبير المعاني 

 فاشكرك على هذا المشاركة الغالية

 وعلى مرورك الرائع و اهتمامك الجميل

 لكي مني كل الشكر والتقدير 

 ودمت بود ومحبة
*
كليموووووووووووووووووو
* 







 
​


----------



## twety (7 ديسمبر 2008)

> لكي تويتي
> 
> بعد مرورك العطر الجميل
> 
> ...


 
*ايه الكلام ده كله*
*اعتقد لحد غيرى*
*هههههههههه*

*شكرا خالص بجد كليمو*
*كلام كبير جدا*
*بجد لسانى عاجز عن شكرك*

*شكرا ليييك *
*وربنا يوفقك دايما فى حياتك ويسعدك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي خالص يا استاذ كليم 
نورت الموضوع بوجودك انت واصحابك 
شخصية مميزة بجد 


دلوقتي يا اصحابي احنا معانا شخصية جميلة خالص 
وهي مشرفة مميزة وهي (تويتي)
وانا اول واحدة هتكلم عنها
 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع مميزة وجميلة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل مواضيعها​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

بصراحة انا شايفة فيها تواضع جميل​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

اكيد كل واحد فينا فية بعض سلبيات بس حقيقي انا مشفتش لها سلبيات​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مش عارفة بيتهيالي السابعة​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
متتهربيش تاني لما حد يكون عاوز يدخلك في موضوع  زي بتاعي دة​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليل جدا بس دة لانها مشغولة 



يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة هجوووووووم علي تويتي

متنسوش اللي يدخل يكتب اسمها في بداية كلامة​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*المشرفه الجميله والشقيه تويتي

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع جميله بس قليله فوي

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

معظم مواضيعها 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

دمها خفيف وشقيه 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لسه مشفتش لما اشوف هقولك

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

6

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اخلصي من اختك فيتا 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليل جدا لما بترد علي مواضيعي



بتمنالك حياه جميله وسعيده يا تويتي

بس ياريت تسمعي نصيحتي وانا معاكي طبعا

وربنا يبارك حياتك





​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2008)

تويتى 

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميله جدا 

رغم ندرتها 


-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل مواضعها مميزه وجميله ​ 
وخصوصا قسم القصص والعبر 


ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!



مواضيعها كلها جميله اووووى ​
مشاركات مميزه تدل على انها قرائت الموضوع 

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مافيش ​
اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

5

ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ماتحرمناش من موضوعاتها 

وبالذات القصص الجميله الالى بتجبهالنا 

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

نادرا 
بس بيكون رد مميز 

اتمناك كل خير وحياه سعيده ​


----------



## mero_engel (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*اهلا  اهلا يا تويتي منورانا يا اوختي *


*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كل المواضيع اللي شوفتها لتويتي عجبتني وبدون مبالغه*
*بس شدي حيلك في الكتابه اكتر

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
في قسم القصص والعبر

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيوبه وحبوبه وخدومه وشقيه ودمها سكر *
*وحاجات كتير خايفه انسي

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
خفي من العند شويه 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
33333333333*​*​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
انا عايزاها هي اللي تنصحني 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اه كتير قوي منها 
وبتبقي ردود سكر زيها

فكره جميله مش كده؟​*

*طبعا جميله يا جميله *


​


----------



## vetaa (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*ماى سيستر*
*توووووووووووويتى*
*منووووووووره*​*



			ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا جماعه دى اختى طبعا مواضيعها زى العسل*
*هههههههههه*

*



2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كتيييير طبعا*
*بس يمكن انا واسامه والبطيخ*
*اسمه تحفه اصلا*
*هههههههههههه*

*



3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


أنقر للتوسيع...


انطلق بقى اختى يعنى تعرفوا مميزاتها اكتر منى اكيد
ههههههههههه

هى بجد عسوله خالص وطيوبه جدا
وجدددددعه واحيانا كريمه هههههههه
وتحافظ على الاسرار ومش بترضى تقولى حاجه يعنى
ممكن تكون شريره شوية فى الحكايه دى
ههههههههه وحاجات كتير بجد
هى فعلا شخصيتها سكرررررر





4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


أنقر للتوسيع...

تويتى ما بنقول عسوله سلبيات ايه بقى
بس ممكن علشان متحسدوهاش بقى
هى زى ما قالت ميرو
عنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييده





5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


أنقر للتوسيع...

المفروض اقول رقم 55 مثلا ههههههههه
بس ممكن 5 علشان هى كمان بتحبه




6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...


خلاص بقى حليم ستااااااااار
ههههههههههه
لا بجد هى فعلا اللى تنصحنى مش هى الكبيره برضه




7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


أنقر للتوسيع...


لما ربنا بيكرمنى وبنزل حاجة بجد على طول
ااصلا مش بتبقى مصدقة انى نزلت موضوع
ودايما تقولى كتيييييير انى انزل
وانا ولا هنا اصيله بقى
ههههههههههه





			فكره جميله مش كده؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مش كده
هههههههههه
اكيد طبعا يا قمر وشكرا انك دبستيها
فرحانه فيها
هههههههههه


تووووووووووووويتى
منوره الموضوع انتى يا اختاااااه
وفرحانه فيكى خالص خالص
بس بجد انتى سكره وعسوله
ومبسوطه انك اخت من اخواتى يعنى
ههههههههههه*​*

وربنا يخليكى ليا فور ايفر
وافضل مغلباكى على طوووول
​​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*



يا جماعه دى اختى طبعا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
معلومه جديده 

اول مره اعرف الموضوع ده 

منك نستفيد يا فيتا ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه جديده
> 
> اول مره اعرف الموضوع ده
> 
> منك نستفيد يا فيتا ​



*وانا كمان زيك يا كوكو معرفتش الحكاية دي غير موضوع (ما رايك في هذا العضو )
طب ليا سؤال يا فيتا انتي وتويتي بتدخلو ازاي 
انتي من كومبيوتر في غرفة وهي علي كومبيوتر اخر في غرفة اخري 
ولا بالتناوب علي نفس الجهاز ولا اية 
غلاسة بقة هههههههه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *وانا كمان زيك يا كوكو معرفتش الحكاية دي غير موضوع (ما رايك في هذا العضو )​*
> *طب ليا سؤال يا فيتا انتي وتويتي بتدخلو ازاي *
> *انتي من كومبيوتر في غرفة وهي علي كومبيوتر اخر في غرفة اخري *
> *ولا بالتناوب علي نفس الجهاز ولا اية *
> ...


 
وانا كمان عايز اعرف الاجابه :t30:​


----------



## twety (8 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي خالص يا استاذ كليم​*
> *نورت الموضوع بوجودك انت واصحابك *
> *شخصية مميزة بجد *​


​ 

*



دلوقتي يا اصحابي احنا معانا شخصية جميلة خالص 
وهي مشرفة مميزة وهي (تويتي)

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اخجلتم تواضعنا ياشقيه 

**



وانا اول واحدة هتكلم عنها

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ده شرف كبير يا شقيه*
*ميرسى ليكى ياسكر *

*



ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



مواضيع مميزة وجميلة​​​​​​​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​مجامله رقيقه زيك
بس مش اجمل من مواضيعك الشقيه ​​​*​
*



 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*






كل مواضيعها ​​​​​​​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ميرسى ياعسل
مش اجمل من مواضيعك ​*

*



3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



بصراحة انا شايفة فيها تواضع جميل​​​​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ياااااااااااااااااخبر
مين دى
اكيد مش انا
هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى ياعسل ​*

*



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



اكيد كل واحد فينا فية بعض سلبيات بس حقيقي انا مشفتش لها سلبيات​​​​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


متستعجليش
بكرة تعرفى
ولو دورتى هتلاقى 
ههههههههههههههههه
او اصبرى 
هيكتبوا وتشوفى
ههههههههههههه​*

*



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



مش عارفة بيتهيالي السابعة​​​​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



وماله
رقم الكمال 
زى الفل
ههههههههههههههههههه​*

*



6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



متتهربيش تاني لما حد يكون عاوز يدخلك في موضوع زي بتاعي دة​​​​​​

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههه
كده على العام
ليه الاحراج ده
ههههههههههههههه
حاضر يا شقيه ​**



7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



قليل جدا بس دة لانها مشغولة​​​​

​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ياشريرة كده برضه
بدخل كل ما بشوفلك موضوع
ماشى ماشى
هعمل اللى قولتلك عليه
بس اشوفك
ههههههههههههههههههه​** 





يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة هجوووووووم علي تويتي

متنسوش اللي يدخل يكتب اسمها في بداية كلامة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وبتوصيهم كماااااان
هههههههههههههه

ماشى ياشقيه 
ليكى يوم برضه 
*​*
راجعا ليسوع
اجمل شقيه شوفتها
من اول دخولك للمنتدى والكل لاحظ وجودك معنا
بجد منورانا30:
وتعبانا برضه للموضوع ده :smil8:
ههههههههههههه
بس بجد بج دفكرتك جميله
وبتقربنا لبعض كمان :crazy_pil

شكرا ياقمر
ولييييييييييكى يوم برضه 
وعلى ايدى ان شاء الله :t30:​*


----------



## twety (8 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه جديده ​
> اول مره اعرف الموضوع ده ​
> 
> منك نستفيد يا فيتا ​


 

*هو انت مكنتش تعرف*
*ان انا وهى اخواااااااااااات*
*يالهوى*
*ده اغللب االمنتدى يعرف الموضوع ده*

*ولا انت ليك رائى تانى*
*ولا مفيش شبه بينا :t9:*

*قول قول *
*اممممممم ؟*


----------



## twety (8 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *وانا كمان زيك يا كوكو معرفتش الحكاية دي غير موضوع (ما رايك في هذا العضو )​*
> *طب ليا سؤال يا فيتا انتي وتويتي بتدخلو ازاي *
> *انتي من كومبيوتر في غرفة وهي علي كومبيوتر اخر في غرفة اخري *
> *ولا بالتناوب علي نفس الجهاز ولا اية *
> ...


*تدفعى كام واقولك*





kokoman قال:


> وانا كمان عايز اعرف الاجابه :t30:​


 *وانت *
*تدفع كام واقولك*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*من الاخر ياجماعه*
*كلام فى سركوا يعنى*
*الجهاز اصلا مش بيتقفل تقريبا*
*فى اليوم غير 3 ولا 4 ساعات بس*
*هههههههههههههه*

*وباقى اليوم بينى وبينها 30:*


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *تدفعى كام واقولك*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعني دوامين 
عايزين تالت  بقى تبقوا زي الشركة الى بشتغل بيها
كل دوام 8 ساعات
ههههههههههههههه
الله معكم
​​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *تدفعى كام واقولك*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*لا وانهاردة عرفت كمان ان اختهم الثالثة لولي بتدخل المنتدي 
يا سلام لو لولي رجعت من بلاد برة هي وجوزها وشاركتكم في ساعات الكمبيوتر اللي بتقاسموها  
عسل بصراحة تويتي وفيتا بس انا اتعاملت مع فيتا اكتر 
بس واضح خفة الدم وراثية عندكم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> [/color][/font][/size]
> [/center]
> 
> 
> ...


*عسل يا تويتي 
انتي حبوبة قوي بس تعرفي اول مرة حد يقول عليا شقية هههههههههه
غريبة عليا دي خالص 
جايز دايما يوصفوني كلهم رقيقة او حساسة لكن جديدة قوي دي هههههههههه
علي العموم مرسي خالص يا عسولة ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*المشرفه الجميله صاحبة اللمسات السحرية تويتي *​
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كل اللي بشوفه جميل

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كل مواضيعها القليلة:hlp: 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
متواضعة ومحبة

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
 مشفتش ومش عايز اشوف

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
*مليش دعووووووووة:hlp:*​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ااااسف علي الازعاج 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
احيانا قليلة لان كتاباتي قليلة


*ربنا معاكي ويبارك حياتك 
كل سنة وانت طيبة 
تقبلي رأي المتواضع
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة*​​


----------



## sameh7610 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> دلوقتي يا اصحابي احنا معانا شخصية جميلة خالص
> وهي مشرفة مميزة وهي (تويتي)




*يا هلا تويتى​*


> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!



*مواضيع مميزة وجميله​*


> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!



*اغلب مواضيعها*​


> 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!




*خفه دمها وزوقها وتواضعها*​


> 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!



*مقدرش احكم عليها علشان معرفهاش كويس*​


> 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)



*555555555*​


> 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


*عاوزين نشوف مواضيعك اكتر من كدة*​


> 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!



*فى مواضيع كتير*​
*ربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك

تقبلى مرورى​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2008)

تويتي........

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة ولها مغزى

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

عايز تعرف اسم زوجة المستقبل؟هقولك....إ مكانية القيامة ولزومها

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

متواضعة وتشعر مع الجمييع لو في مشكلة ما

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

نفسي اعرف ههههههههههههههههه

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

ما فيش عندنا غير تويتي واحدة  بالمنتدى

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

لسا مناخد منها ........................

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

نعم  ومشكورة  لمروراتها.............

فكره جميله مش كده؟

كل مرة ها نعيد نعيد الكرة.ايوة...ايوة...ايوة...




ربنا يباركك  تويتي

شكرااااااااا لوجودك في هذا الموضوع الجميل الذي اتاح لي ابداء رأيي

فأرجو انت تتقبلي مروري المتواضع

لك مني كل احترام وتقدير

سلام المسيح
 






​


----------



## twety (8 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يامايكل لمرورك*
*ربنا يسعدك انت كمان*
*شكلنا هنشحت على بعض *
*هههههههههههههه*​ 
*كل سنه وانت طيب * ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> - ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> 
> 
> اخلصي من اختك فيتا


*هههههههههههه
مايكل كوكو  داخل يهدي النفوس 
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## twety (9 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> تويتى ​
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> جميله جدا ​
> رغم ندرتها ​


*ميرسى يافندم*
*اهو على قد حالى *




> -ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


​


> كل مواضعها مميزه وجميله
> 
> وخصوصا قسم القصص والعبر ​
> ​



​*ربنا يخليييييييييييك*​*انا اجى فين جمب القصص بتاعتك*​



> ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


​


> مواضيعها كلها جميله اووووى
> 
> مشاركات مميزه تدل على انها قرائت الموضوع ​


​​​​ 


اهو 
بحاول اعمل حاجه كويسه
هههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا كوكو على الملحوظه دى 



> ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


​


> مافيش ​


​​​

دور هتلاقى
ههههههههههههههه
ولا متتعبش وتدور
اقرا الموضوع وهتشوف بنفسك :hlp:




> اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


​


> 5​



​خمسه وخميسه
زى العسل
هههههههههههههههههههه​​​ 



> ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


​


> ماتحرمناش من موضوعاتها ​
> وبالذات القصص الجميله الالى بتجبهالنا ​




ههههههههههههههههههههه
حاضر ياكوكو​انت بس تؤمر ​​​ 



> هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


​


> نادرا
> بس بيكون رد مميز ​



​يامفترررررررررررررى :smil8:​انا مش برد فى مواضيعك
طيب راجع كويس مواضيعك
هتلاقينى فى كتير منهم ​



> اتمناك كل خير وحياه سعيده


 
ولك ايضا
هههههههههههه​*مرسى ياكوكو خالص لكلامك*
*وميرسى لمرورك الجميل *

*واتمنالك حياه سعيدة*
*وربنا يسندك ويوفقك*
*واستمر فى نشاطك ده *​


----------



## twety (9 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *اهلا اهلا يا تويتي منورانا يا اوختي *​


*اووووووووووووبا*
*حد يخبينى*
*اهلا اهلا ميرو انجل *
*ده نورك عن جد يا ماى لاف :11azy:*

*



- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كل المواضيع اللي شوفتها لتويتي عجبتني وبدون مبالغه
بس شدي حيلك في الكتابه اكتر

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى ياغاليه 
حااااااااااااضر ياجميل 
انتى بس تؤمرى " بس سلفينى شويه "
ههههههههههههههه
​*
*



2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
في قسم القصص والعبر

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ثانكس يا قمرى 
​**



3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيوبه وحبوبه وخدومه وشقيه ودمها سكر 
وحاجات كتير خايفه انسي

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ده انا ولا انتى
ههههههههههههههههه​*
*



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
خفي من العند شويه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...



اوووووووبا
ابتدينا بقى التسيح على العام
بلاش احراج طيب :11azy:
ولو ان الحال من بعضه 
ولا ايه يا تؤمى :t30:​**



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
33333333333

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...



قشطه
الثالوث
زى الفل زيك طبعا ياقمر
هههههههههه​*
*



6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
انا عايزاها هي اللي تنصحني 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...



بطلى عند ياعنيدة
ههههههههههههههه
​**



7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



اه كتير قوي منها 
وبتبقي ردود سكر زيها​ 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هاجى ايه جمب ردودك
يالمضه هانم 

​**



فكره جميله مش كده؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



طبعا جميله يا جميله ​ 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده اهم سؤال
احسن ناخد مخالفه
ههههههههههههه​ميرسى خالص مالص ياميرو
مش للتسييح العلنى ده
لا خالص
انا بس قصدى يعنى على مرورك ياقمر
نورتى هذاء اللقاء ياقمر ​*​


----------



## ادم الحسن (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مساء الخير  وسلام من الرب اود ان اكون  صديقا لكم فانا  زائر جديد واتمنى  ان اجد   اصدقائي   اصحاب القلوب  الطيبه  وشكرا


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ادم الحسن قال:


> مساء الخير وسلام من الرب اود ان اكون صديقا لكم فانا زائر جديد واتمنى ان اجد اصدقائي اصحاب القلوب الطيبه وشكرا


 

*اهلا بيك ادم معنا*
*نورت المنتدى*

*نتمنى نشوفك باستمرار معنا *
*اهلا بيك *


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *المشرفه الجميله والشقيه تويتي
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...


وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> > *ماى سيستر*​
> >
> > *توووووووووووويتى*
> > *منووووووووره*​
> ...


 

*الله يكرمك يا فيتا *
*سيحتى يااختى وارتحتى قصدى نورتى *
*متجيش تانى بقى *
*تعبانكى انا قصدى طبعا اريحك :**

*ميرسى يا اوختى *
*انتى بجد عسولع وطيوبه جدا*
*خفى طيبه شويه*
*وبلاش تكتبى تانى باللون بتاعى :t30:*


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> > تويتي........
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 

*ميرسى خالص كتير كليمو*
*رائيك جميل*
*احرجتنى بصراحه لذوقك *
*شكرا كتير ليك*
*واستمر فى مواضيعك الجميله دى*
*ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2008)

> قصدك ايه ياكليمو
> كده راجعا ليسوع هتزعل منك
> بهدى النفوس انا
> هههههههههههههههههه


*​**هههههههههههههه
لالا يا تويتي انا مش ممكن ازعل من كليم 
هو بيحب يغيظني بس​**



			انا اللى يشكر راجعه ليسوع
انها دخلتنى الموضوع
وشوفت ارئكوا الحلوة
ميرسى لمرورك يا فندم مرور كريم وجميل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**مرسي خالص يا تويتي
انا اللي بشكرك واخدت منكم بركة 
يلا بقة يا تويتي ردي علي بقية حبايبك علشان بالليل هكتب عن شخصية بردو مميزة وحبوبة جدا 
قصدي حبوب جدا وهو مشرف سكر خالص
وانا بقولة هتشوف ان كلامي صح ومش بكش
هو مين 
لالالا خليها مفجاة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *هو انت مكنتش تعرف*
> *ان انا وهى اخواااااااااااات*
> *يالهوى*
> *ده اغللب االمنتدى يعرف الموضوع ده*
> ...


 

لاء فيه شبه فى حاجات كتير

اولا : المشاركه 

بتكون على اليمين عمرها ما جت فى النص 

ده شبه كبير اوووى :t30:

هههههههههههههههههههه

يلا كفايه الشبه ده 

انا قولت اهه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *تدفعى كام واقولك*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ادفع ايه بقى 

ماهو كل شىء ظهر 

والحقيقه بانت 

كويس انى الجهاز بيطفى اصلا :11azy:

هههههههههههههه ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> لالا يا تويتي انا مش ممكن ازعل من كليم
> هو بيحب يغيظني بس​*
> 
> ...





تويتي....  بصي راجعة للمسيح مش بتزعل مني 
وما ظبطط معك هههههههههههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> > المشرفه الجميله والشقيه تويتي
> 
> 
> 
> ...




وربنا يبارك حياتك

*ميرسى ليك خالص ياموفى*
*ربنا يبارح حياتك انت كمان*
*ويوفقك فى كل حاجه تعملها *

*ميرى لردك الجميل*
*ومشاركتك المميزة دى *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن مشرف عسل قوي  ومحبوب ومتميز وهو (oesi _no) 
- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع جميلة ومميزة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موضوع ترانيم السيرفر_موضوع ترنيمة محتاجلك الهي​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

جورج حبوب جدا ودمة خفيف وزوق واخلاق​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
الحقيقة معرفش​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

اممممممممم الخامس​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اديني انت نصيحة يا جورج​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بصراحة لا 
لان انا كل كتاباتي في منتدي كتابات وفي الاجتماعيات​
فكره جميله مش كده؟

استنو بقة هرد علي نفسي 
طبعا جميلة علشان بتتكلم علي الناس المباركين المميزين والمشرفين



يلا يا شباب عاوزة هجوووووووووم علي جورج​​*


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*استنى يا جو شويه*
*وهخلص اللى عندى*
*وانت كمل موضوعك*
*وابتدى انا بعد راجعا ليسوع*

*شد حيلك يابطل *


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

(oesi _no) 

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
​
رووووووعه كلها ​ 
قمه الجمال

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

​
مواضيع الترانيم كلها راااااااااااااااائعه​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
مميزاته 

1- عسوووووووووووووول خالص 
2- بيأدى عمله فى قسم الترانيم بكل اخلاص 
3- اى ترنيمه تطلبها منه تلقيها وبأقصى سرعه 

ملحوظه 

انا ما طلبتش ولا ترنيمه قبل كده 

بس دخلت الموضوع المثبت (طلبات الترانيم )

والصراحه الراجل مش بيتأخر على اى حد​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
مافييييييييييييييييييييييييش​

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​
الرابع​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
​
استمر فى نشاطك الجميل فى قسم الترانيم 

بس عايزين نشوف مواضيع ليك اكتر خارج قسم الترانيم​​​

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

​
الصراحه لاء 

بس انا عازره لانوا مشغول جدا فى قسم الترانيم 

وربنا يقويه على الخدمه​

فكره جميله مش كده؟

​
فكره جميله جدا جدا يا رجعا ليسوع 

ميررررررسى كتير ليكى لاتاحه الفرصه اننا نتكلم على اعضاء مميزين جدا ولهم خدمه راااااااائع 

اتمنالك كل خير يا جو 

ربنا معاك ويقويك​


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *لالا يا تويتي انا مش ممكن ازعل من كليم *
> *هو بيحب يغيظني بس *​
> 
> ...


 
*علم يافندمه*
*حااااااااااااااااااااااضر*
*هخلصهم ناوى ياقمر :11azy:*


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> > لاء فيه شبه فى حاجات كتير
> >
> > اولا : المشاركه
> >
> ...


ادفع ايه بقى ​

ماهو كل شىء ظهر ​ 
والحقيقه بانت ​ 
كويس انى الجهاز بيطفى اصلا :11azy:​ 

هههههههههههههه ​[/quote]

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*تخيل بقى لو جبنا جهاز تانى*
*يبقى الاتنين مش هينطفوا خالص*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> تويتي.... بصي راجعة للمسيح مش بتزعل مني
> 
> وما ظبطط معك هههههههههههههههههههههه
> سلام المسيح​


 

*خلاص بقى :smil8:*
*عرفت ان محاولتى فشلت :warning:*
*همشى بقى خلاص*
*هههههههههه*

*ربنا مايخلى بين اى حد زعل *
*والكل يكون مبسوط*
*وفرحان *


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*اوسى باشا*

*اهلا اهلا بيك*
*منور الموضوع ده يافندم*

*موضوعاتك جميله جدا جدا*
*فى الترانيم*

*مميزاتك*
*طيب وخدوم جدا*
*ونشيط خالص*

*سلبياتك*
*عنيد*
*واللى فى مخك مش يتتنازل عنه*
*وحاجه كمان*
*مش هصيح فيها دلوفت*
*ههههههههه*

*مواضيعى*
*احيانا بتدخل وخصوصا اللى بتعلق*
*بالزمالك حبيب الكل*
*ههههههههههه*

*ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك*
*ويخلصك من المذاكرة قادر ياكريم *

*ميرسى يابنوته ياحلوة*
*على الموضوع الجميل ده *


----------



## zama (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بالفعل موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا 
اشكركم جميعا على النشاط  الروعة 
ربنا يباركم ويجعل المنتدى سبب بركة اكتر واكتر


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> بالفعل موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا
> اشكركم جميعا على النشاط  الروعة
> ربنا يباركم ويجعل المنتدى سبب بركة اكتر واكتر



*اهلا بيك يا مينا 
ومري لتشجيعك 
وامين كيرياليسون يجعل المنتدي سبب بركة اكتر واكتر
منور يا مينا ويا ريت تتابع الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 ديسمبر 2008)

* المشرف العسل جورج

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع جميلة ومفيده جدااا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كتيره في قسم الترانيم

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

دمه خفيف وسريع الرد وقلبه طيب
كنت طلبت قبل كده ترنيمه قديمه شويه ونادره
ومفيش خمس دقائق وكان جايبهالي

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لحد دلوقتي مفيش وربنا يستر

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

5

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

أطلع شويه من القسم بتاعك ونورنا في باقي الاقسام

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

لأ لاني مش بروح قسم الترانيم كتير
وهو علي طول في قسم الترانيم


فكره جميله مش كده؟

فكره راجعا ليسوع هتبقي ايه بقي :t9:​*

*بتمنالك حياه جميله وسعيده يا جوجو

وكل سنه وانت طيب ياجميل

ودايما بتغيظ الزملكويه​*


----------



## vetaa (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*اهلا بجوووورج*
*منور يا فندم*​*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*تقريبا اغلبها ترانيم طبعا جميله جدا*
*وبنتعبه قوووووى
*
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*ترانيم كتيييييير وخصوصا بتاعه ctv*
*وفى المشرفين بياخد اجازات كتير*
*هههههههههه*

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟*
*هو عارفها بقى ههههههه*
*جورج طيوووووب جدا وخدووووم*
*وبجد مش بيحب يزعل حد وهو كاتب انه عسل*
*ههههههههه*

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*لو عنده يبقى يقولها هو*
*ولو هغلس واقول حاجه هتبقى انه مش بيذاكر كتير*
*هههههههههه
*
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*فى الترانيم (1) طبعا*

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*ذااااااااااكر ولو انه كده هيكرهنى*
*ههههههههههه*​*
*
*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*ما قولنا مش من كترهم علشان يرد*
*لو نزلت ترنيمه اكيد هيرد*​

*فكره جميله مش كده؟*
*اكيد يا قمر *​ 
*منور الموضوع يا جووو*
*جالك فى وقته الحقيقه *
*يلا ربنا معاااااك ويوفقك*
*وتخلص بقى*
​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> (oesi _no)
> 
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ​
> ...



ربنا يقويه على الخدمه


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن مشرف عسل قوي ومحبوب ومتميز وهو (oesi _no)
> استرها يارب ​*
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> 
> ...


*بتوصيهم يهجمو وانا فى امتحانات *
*ماااااشى*
*ميرسى يا راجعة ليسوع على الاختيار *
*واقضى معاكم كام يوم كضيف خفيف* ​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> (oesi _no) ​
> 
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> رووووووعه كلها
> ...


 
*ومعاك يا كوكو وتوصل للمشاركة رقم 50 الف قريب*​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *اوسى باشا*
> 
> *اهلا اهلا بيك*
> *منور الموضوع ده يافندم*
> ...


ميرسى ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خدى الباب فى ايدك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*هووووووو جو اللى هنا 30:

محشش يحوووووووشنى بقى ههههههه




ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مواضيع ميييييييين بقى...

هى كلها مواضيع ترانيم يعنى فى قسمه وووبس 

وخالونى ساكتة بقى :hlp:




2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مممممم موضوع ترانيم سى تى فى 




3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أهلاوى ودمه خفيف ومشررف عسسل اللى هو كتابها لنا دى 30:

ووووووييجى منه يعنى هههههه




4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مممممم...

عااااااااااااايز كله على الجاهز :11azy: ( أحم أحم هههههه )




5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​

أنقر للتوسيع...


11 :t30:




6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


نفسى أفرح بيييييك ياجو قبل ما اموت واشوفلك مواضيع 

منتشرة كده فى كل الاقسام :heat:

ويا جمااااااااعة على فكرة انا اول مرة اشووووووووووفه فى الموضوع ده عامل اقتباس 

بأسم صاحب المشاركة على طول بيخدعنا بأقتباس من غير اسم صاحب المشاركة 

ودى بشررررة خير ياجماعة يعنى فى امل 30: ههههههههه




7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ولا حتى بشووووووف طلته البهية :smil8:

منوووووووووووووور يا جو *​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *المشرف العسل جورج
> انت اعسل​*
> 
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> ...


وانت طيب  وكل المنتدى طيبين 
وطبعا نغيظ الزمالكاويه 
امال احنا هنا ليه​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *اهلا بجوووورج*
> 
> *منور يا فندم*
> *دة نور النيون *​
> ...


* اهوه بخلص فيه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*جووووووووووووووووووووجووووووووووووووووو هنا هيييييييييييييييييه
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مجهوده واضح فى قسم الترانيم مفيش كلام 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل ترنيمه حطها فى قسم الترانيم وراها تعب ومجهود فأكيد كلهم حلوين بس كمان بحب لما تطلع فى دماغه فكره ويعمل موضوع فى الحوار الاسلامى  
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيووب وصديق مخلص وكاتم أسرار من الدرجه الاولى
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

كتيييييييييييييييييير اصلنا أتعرفنا بخناقه ودى فرصتى بقى أخلص القديم هههههههه
يلا هقول بقى و  أجرى أستخبى 
هو عصبى حبتين وعنيد تلات حبات وطووووووويل اربع حبات ههههههه
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
هو الاول فى الترانيم  
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
يبطل عند وعصبيه ويذاكر حلوو والا 
هو عارف بقى ههههههه

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

احيانا .. لانه ساعات بيتابع بدون رد لما بيكون مش فاضى .

فكره جميله مش كده؟

رووووووووووووووعه​*


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مش هسيب الااااااااااهلللللللى 
وربنا يقوى الكل​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هووووووو جو اللى هنا 30:*​*
> 
> محشش يحوووووووشنى بقى ههههههه
> محدش يحوشها
> ...


* دة نوووووووووورك *
*هو انتى ليكى مواضيع علشان تشوفينى فيها*​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *جووووووووووووووووووووجووووووووووووووووو هنا هيييييييييييييييييه
> كنت مستخبى انا ولا ايه​*
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *مجهوده واضح فى قسم الترانيم مفيش كلام *
> ...


*روووووووووووووعه علشان تقفشونى هنا *
*بتهربى ليه من سؤال رقمى على المنتدددددى *
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*لا مش هروب بجد يا جوجو بس فعلا فى المنتدى كل واحد من أعضاءه هو الاول فى مكانه
وعدددددددددددديها بقى :smil8:​*


----------



## twety (11 ديسمبر 2008)

> *موضوعاتك جميله جدا جدا
> فى الترانيم
> بتزوريها اوى يعنى
> 
> ...


 
*ايه بس ياجو*
*مالك عصبى ليه كده*

*شكرا ياجو *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> * دة نوووووووووورك *
> *هو انتى ليكى مواضيع علشان تشوفينى فيها*​



*أيوووووووووووة انت مش عايش فى المنتدى ولا اااااااايه 

دول 17 صفحة وقربنا نقفل ال18 كمان 30:*​


----------



## الوداعة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*أولاً : شكراً للموضوع أساساً .
ثانياً : شكراً ل كليمو ،
ثالثاً : بجد يا دونا إنتى تستهلى  محبة اعضاء المنتدى من كبيرهم لصغيرهم 
إنتى أخت غالية على الجميع ، الكلام كله مش هيقدر يوافيكى حقك، 
بجد يسوع يعوضك و يقويكى على الخدمة ،
 شكراً للأخت rgaa luswa  على الموضوع الأكتر من رائع .





*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2008)

> الوداعة قال:
> 
> 
> > *أولاً : شكراً للموضوع أساساً .
> ...


*ميرررسى جدااااااا على ذوقك ومحبتك ومجاملتك الرقيقه وا لغاليه وكل سنه وأنت طيب .​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 ديسمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *ومعاك يا كوكو وتوصل للمشاركة رقم 50 الف قريب*​


 
مش ملاحظ انى الرقم ده كبير اووووووى 

مين يعيش يا عم :11azy:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الوداعة قال:


> *أولاً : شكراً للموضوع أساساً .
> ثانياً : شكراً ل كليمو ،
> ثالثاً : بجد يا دونا إنتى تستهلى  محبة اعضاء المنتدى من كبيرهم لصغيرهم
> إنتى أخت غالية على الجميع ، الكلام كله مش هيقدر يوافيكى حقك،
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا اخ  الوداعة 
وشرفت ونورت الموضوع ويا ريت تتابعة وتشارك فية علطول​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*المشرف العسول جورج 
رد علي اصحابك علشان بكرة بعد الظهر هنتكلم عن شخصية تانية 
ومنور انت وحبايبك​*


----------



## vetaa (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*خرج ولم يعد*
*ههههههههه*

*انت فين يا جو*
*مش هصدق لو قولت انك بتذاكر*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*لالالا يا فيتا يذاكر اية لا سمح اللة 
الشر برة وبعيد 
دا انتو كلكو فضحتوة انة مش بيحب يذاكر 
صح يا جورج​*


----------



## mero_engel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*اهلا اهلا يا جو *
*منور بنور النيون*


*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جميله جدا ومفيده جدا بس تقتصر علي قسم الترانيم 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
في موضوع كان كاتبه علي رمضان وحوي يا وحوي *
*بس مش متذكره اسمه بالضبط

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيوب وجدع وخدوم ولمض

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
بحسه حساس شويه 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*في الترانيم المركز الاول 


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اهدي شويه *
*ومتبقاش متسرع

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
لا *
*الكبير كبير يا استاذ جو *


*فكره جميله مش كده؟*
*طبعاااااااااااااا جميله 
*​*
*


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2008)

> المشرف العسول جورج
> رد علي اصحابك علشان بكرة بعد الظهر هنتكلم عن شخصية تانية
> ومنور انت وحبايبك


رديت عليهم كلهم والله يابيه
*



خرج ولم يعد
ههههههههه

انت فين يا جو
مش هصدق لو قولت انك بتذاكر
ربنا معاك

أنقر للتوسيع...

**والنعمه يابيه مذاكرتش حاجة *
*ظروف *


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2008)

> لالالا يا فيتا يذاكر اية لا سمح اللة
> الشر برة وبعيد
> دا انتو كلكو فضحتوة انة مش بيحب يذاكر
> صح يا جورج


فضحتونى الله يكسفكم 
صح فعلا 
هههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (13 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *اهلا اهلا يا جو *
> *منور بنور النيون*
> *الله يخليكى *​
> 
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي خالص للمشرف العسل  ايزي نو   وبنقولة نورتنا 
ودلوقتي يا جماعة معادنا مع عضوة مباركة حبوبة خالص  هي ( engy _love_jess
 - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها جميلة 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
اكبر موسوعة كاملةلفساتين سوارية
موسوعة كاملة للمناسبات
موسوعة التماجيد والمدايح


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبة وعسولة وتدخل القلب كدة من غير استاذان​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انا معرفش​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

السادس​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
زودي نشاطك ومواضيعك اكتر يا قمر​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بصراحة اة  منورة في اغلب مواضيعي​
فكره جميله مش كده؟
يااة  دي لو مامي كانت جابت مني اتنين كانت البلد ولعت 



يلا يا شباب عاوزة هجووووووووووووووووم علي انجي​
   )​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*عضوة مباركة حبوبة خالص هي engy _love_jess

اهلا وسهلااااااااااااااااا


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جميلة 


-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موسوعة التماجيد والمدايح



- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مشجعة للغلابة



- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
معرفش



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
no comment



- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
زودي مواضيعك وكتري من تواجدك في منتداكي



- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
في الغلب


فكره جميله مش كده؟


لأ مش فكرة راجعا اكيد
اكيد
وحشة
قصدي حلوووة


اديني افتتححت الهجوووم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا سلام يا سي بيشوووو 
بقي فكرة الموضوع وحشة ؟

لالالالالالا حلوة بالغيظة فيك​*:t30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*
العضوة المباركة engy _love_jess

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع جميله ومفيده جدا بجد

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موضوع رحله دير الانبا صموئيل
موضوع وداعا يا حبيب العمر
ومواضيع كتيره مش فكرها دلوقتي

- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبه وهاديه بس شقيه شويه
وربنا يستر

- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لسه مشوفتش بس اكيد هشوف قريب

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

8

- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اكثري من مواضيعك الجميل ومتحرمناش منها
حلوه اكتري دي معرفش جبتها منين

- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليل جدا لما بترد
بس ردها بيكون بسيط وجميل

فكره جميله مش كده؟

فكره راجعا ليسوع 
لازم  اقول جميله طبعا
العمر مش بعزقه


بتمنالك حياه سعيده وجميله يا انجي

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

rgaa luswa قال:



مرسي خالص للمشرف العسل  ايزي نو   وبنقولة نورتنا 
ودلوقتي يا جماعة معادنا مع عضوة مباركة حبوبة خالص  هي ( engy _love_jess

مرسية يارجعة ياحبيبتى على الكلام اختيارى ربنا يباركك 
 - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها جميلة 
:36_3_9::36_3_9:مرسية ياقمر مش اجمل من مواضيعك بجد وكتابتك 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
اكبر موسوعة كاملةلفساتين سوارية
موسوعة كاملة للمناسبات
موسوعة التماجيد والمدايح

ياه كل دول مبسوطة انهم عجبوكى 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبة وعسولة وتدخل القلب كدة من غير استاذان​
يكسوفى انا كل ده :08::08:
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انا معرفش​
ده انا كلى سلبيات 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

السادس​
كتير عليا 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
زودي نشاطك ومواضيعك اكتر يا قمر​
حاضر ياقمر هيا  كانت شوية ظروف بس هرجع تانى بس مش تزهقوا منى

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بصراحة اة  منورة في اغلب مواضيعي​
صدقينى انا الى باخد بركة لما بقرى ليكى موضوع 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

جميلة وممتعةزى صحبيتها 
يااة  دي لو مامي كانت جابت مني اتنين كانت البلد ولعت 

كانت بقيت عمار مين الى يقدر يقول كدة

يلا يا شباب عاوزة هجووووووووووووووووم علي انجي​ليه كدة هجوم ماشى ياستى مقبولة منك 
   )​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ياقمر وربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

bishoragheb قال:



عضوة مباركة حبوبة خالص هي engy _love_jess

اهلا وسهلااااااااااااااااا


اهلا بيك يابيشو منورنى 
- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جميلة 


يالهوى بتاعكسنى كدة على المله لالالالالالالالالالالا احنا صعايدة اه 
-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موسوعة التماجيد والمدايح

ربنا يخليك متنساش ان جو مساعدنى فيها 



- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مشجعة للغلابة

ههههههههههههههه مين ده انا ده انا الى غلبانة موووت 

- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
معرفش

اه ده كلكم كدة مش بتشوفوا 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
no comment

ليه قول بصراحة مش ماسكة عصاية :t9::t9:

- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
زودي مواضيعك وكتري من تواجدك في منتداكي


حاضر ياكوكو والية اوى عليا كلمة منتداكى دى ربنا يباركك عليها 
- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
في الغلب

معلش مقصرة انا سامحنى 
فكره جميله مش كده؟


لأ مش فكرة راجعا اكيد
اكيد
وحشة
قصدي حلوووة

انت يواد وحشة ايه دى راجعةالى كتباها يبقى اكيد زى القمر زيها 
اديني افتتححت الهجوووم​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يساتر يارب فتحت الهجوم تيجى منك كدة 

مرسية يابيشو  لرايك فيا ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

mikel coco قال:




العضوة المباركة engy _love_jess

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع جميله ومفيده جدا بجد

مرسية ياكوكو انت الى مواضيعك حلوة اوى ودمها ظريف 

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موضوع رحله دير الانبا صموئيل
موضوع وداعا يا حبيب العمر
ومواضيع كتيره مش فكرها دلوقتي

يالهوى كتير انا بجد مبسوطة اوى انى مواضيعى بتعجبكم 

- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبه وهاديه بس شقيه شويه
وربنا يستر

انا هسامحك علشان هادية وشقية شوية انا قولت من الاول الواد ده نظرة ضعيف
- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لسه مشوفتش بس اكيد هشوف قريب

اه بالزمة ركب نضارات ولو مش معاك قولى وانا ابعتلك عادىبس ترجعهم الضعف ادينى بقولك اهوه 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

8

8 مرة واحد كتير خالص خالص عليا 

- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اكثري من مواضيعك الجميل ومتحرمناش منها
حلوه اكتري دي معرفش جبتها منين
بقيت بطرطن عربى مفصح هههههههههههههههههههه من ورانا حاضر يباشا انت توامر

- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليل جدا لما بترد
بس ردها بيكون بسيط وجميل
سامحنى انا مقصرة بس فترة وزالت الحمد لله 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

طبععاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

فكره راجعا ليسوع 
لازم  اقول جميله طبعا
العمر مش بعزقه

الى عاجبنى فيك انك بتخاف 


بتمنالك حياه سعيده وجميله يا انجي

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ياكوكو وانت طيب وسنة حلوة مع يسوع​*_


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> يساتر يارب فتحت الهجوم تيجى منك كدة
> 
> مرسية يابيشو  لرايك فيا ربنا يباركك​*_



*لأ ثواني
متودينيش في داهية المواضيع 
هي اللي جميلة:hlp:
لتجيلي طلقة ولا حااااجة
واروح فيها العمر مش بعزقه:hlp:

وبعدين راجعا ليسوع دي اختنا
وافكارها كلها حلوووووة جداااااا
افكارهاااا (هه):smil8:
لحد يفتكر حاجة 
لأ بجد كلكم قمامير وعسل وسكر
حاسبوا بقي من النمل:smil8:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

engy _love_jesus

ياهلا ياهلا 

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
​​جميله جدا 

بس للاسف نادره 
​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​ 
 
المواضيع دول 

​​​اكبر موسوعة كاملةلفساتين سوارية
موسوعة كاملة للمناسبات
موسوعة التماجيد والمدايح

وموضوع صور ضحايا حادث المنيا 


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
عسووووووووووله خالص

وطيبه اوووووى​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
ماعندهاش سلبيات كتير 

اى خدعه يابنت 
​​​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​
السابع​​​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
​
عايزين نشوف مواضيع اكتر 

نشاطك بتاع زمان ياريت يرجع تانى 

كتر التفكير بيتعب بلاش تفكرى كتير​​​

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

​
اه بس مش كلها 

بس الرد بيكون مميز 

تحسى انى الموضوع فيه نور غريب 

هههههههههههههههه 

اتمنالك حياه سعيده 

يسوع يرعاكى​

فكره جميله مش كده؟​ 
طبعا فكره جميله ​ 
تعيشى وتفكرلنا يا رجعا ليسوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *لأ ثواني
> متودينيش في داهية المواضيع
> هي اللي جميلة:hlp:
> لتجيلي طلقة ولا حااااجة
> ...


*هههههههههههههه
بيشوووو خاف من الصعايدة لا يطخوة 

عسل وسكر يا خبرررررر 
المنتدي امتلا نمل ونحل 
ايدكم معايا يا بنات نمسح المنتدي بفنيك 
جميلة قووووي المحبة اللي بين اعضاء منتدانا 
ربنا يحافظ عليكم وعلي المنتدي​*


----------



## mero_engel (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*اهلا يا جيجي حبيبتي *
*منوره صدقيني *

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جميله جدا *
*بس في منهاكتير حزين جدا 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
في قسم الكتابات *
*لما اكتشفت انها شاعره *
*وقولت ادي الصعايده ولا بلاش هههههههههه

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيبه ودمها سكر

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا معرفتش سلبيات لانجي 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

في الصعايده *
*تاخد رقم 4 *
*هههههههههه
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
خليكي زي ما انتي *
*بس حاولي متديش فرصه للزعل انه ياثر عليكي 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
يعني *
*بس هي يمكن عشان مش بتدخل كتير الفتره دي 


فكره جميله مش كده؟*
*تدفعي كام واقولك راي جميله ولا لا؟؟*
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> بيشوووو خاف من الصعايدة لا يطخوة
> 
> عسل وسكر يا خبرررررر
> ...




*ربنا يستر من حكاية الفنيك
كده ممكن انتم لما تمسحوا
تخلونا نتطلع بره المنتدي نشوف بنات تانييين
غيركم......
جربتي البيروسوووول قبل كده..
انا جربته ومرمر عارفاه كويييس​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

​


bishoragheb قال:


> *ربنا يستر من حكاية الفنيك
> كده ممكن انتم لما تمسحوا
> تخلونا نتطلع بره المنتدي نشوف بنات تانييين
> غيركم......
> ...


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

> تدفعي كام واقولك راي جميله ولا لا؟؟


*اللي تطلبية يا ميرو يا عسل​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> bishoragheb قال:
> ...


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*

bishoragheb قال:



لأ ثواني
متودينيش في داهية المواضيع 
هي اللي جميلة:hlp:
لتجيلي طلقة ولا حااااجة
واروح فيها العمر مش بعزقه:hlp:

وبعدين راجعا ليسوع دي اختنا
وافكارها كلها حلوووووة جداااااا
افكارهاااا (هه):smil8:
لحد يفتكر حاجة 
لأ بجد كلكم قمامير وعسل وسكر
حاسبوا بقي من النمل:smil8:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ناس تخاف صحيح يواد استجدع ومتخفش 

بص بردة رجع يعاكس تانى 

شكلها مش هتبقى طلقة واحدة هيبقى رشاش​*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*


kokoman قال:



engy _love_jesus

ياهلا ياهلا 

اهلا بيك ياكوكو ربنا يستر 

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
​​جميله جدا 

بس للاسف نادره 

يخليك ليا ايكوكو حاضر ياعم هزودها 
​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​ 
 
المواضيع دول 

​​​اكبر موسوعة كاملةلفساتين سوارية
موسوعة كاملة للمناسبات
موسوعة التماجيد والمدايح

وموضوع صور ضحايا حادث المنيا 


صور الضحايا عجبتك مش معقول يقاسى يناسى 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
عسووووووووووله خالص

وطيبه اوووووى​
يكسوفى مش قدام الناس طيب 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
ماعندهاش سلبيات كتير 

اى خدعه يابنت 

انا قولت محدش منكم بيشوف محدش صدقنى 
​​​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​
السابع​​​

كتير عليا اوى 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
​
عايزين نشوف مواضيع اكتر 

نشاطك بتاع زمان ياريت يرجع تانى 

كتر التفكير بيتعب بلاش تفكرى كتير​​​

ياااه انت لسة فاكر زمان انا نفسى بجد يرجعلنا كلنا وضحكنا وهزرنا مع بعض

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

​
اه بس مش كلها 

بس الرد بيكون مميز 

تحسى انى الموضوع فيه نور غريب 

هههههههههههههههه 

لمبة جاز يواد يبترد عليك ماسى ياعم 
اتمنالك حياه سعيده 

يسوع يرعاكى​

فكره جميله مش كده؟​ 
طبعا فكره جميله ​ 
تعيشى وتفكرلنا يا رجعا ليسوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ياكوكو على رايك وربنا يباركك ويسعدك فى حياتك ياجميل ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

rgaa luswa قال:



هههههههههههههه
بيشوووو خاف من الصعايدة لا يطخوة 

عسل وسكر يا خبرررررر 
المنتدي امتلا نمل ونحل 
ايدكم معايا يا بنات نمسح المنتدي بفنيك 
جميلة قووووي المحبة اللي بين اعضاء منتدانا 
ربنا يحافظ عليكم وعلي المنتدي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طبعا الى يخاف يسلم 

اه بالزمة يا راجعة وشوية بيريل علشان نزحلقهم 

يمكن يتكسروا ويرحمونا شوية 

فعلا كلنا اخوات بجد بنحب بعض وبنخاف على بعض​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

mero_engel قال:



اهلا يا جيجي حبيبتي 
منوره صدقيني 


منورة بيكى وبردك ياقلبى 
- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جميله جدا 
بس في منهاكتير حزين جدا 
حاضر ياقلبى خلاص الحزن تار والبال ارتاح 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
في قسم الكتابات 
لما اكتشفت انها شاعره 
وقولت ادي الصعايده ولا بلاش هههههههههه

حاسة ان فيه كلام بيترمى ماشى ياعم الحج 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيبه ودمها سكر


يكسوفى يالهوى 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا معرفتش سلبيات لانجي 


هحجزلكم كلكم عند دكتور عيون بجد
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

في الصعايده 
تاخد رقم 4 
هههههههههه

هتبرى منهم من بكنة الصبح 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
خليكي زي ما انتي 
بس حاولي متديش فرصه للزعل انه ياثر عليكي 


حاضر ياقلبى مرسية على النصيحة الغالية دى 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
يعني 
بس هي يمكن عشان مش بتدخل كتير الفتره دي 



صح يفهمانى انتى انت صعيدية يابت صح 
فكره جميله مش كده؟
تدفعي كام واقولك راي جميله ولا لا؟؟
​


أنقر للتوسيع...


ما انا بقولك صعيدية صعيدية ومن اسيوط كمان يساتر فضحتونا​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

bishoragheb قال:



ربنا يستر من حكاية الفنيك
كده ممكن انتم لما تمسحوا
تخلونا نتطلع بره المنتدي نشوف بنات تانييين
غيركم......
جربتي البيروسوووول قبل كده..
انا جربته ومرمر عارفاه كويييس​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يساتر 

زى القرع انت بوشين يواد مرة انت قمامير وزى العسل
ومرة هندور على حد تانى

يلا المركب الى تودى 


استنى اسالك ابن عمى الصغير اخته شربتهوله قبل كدة 

هاجيبهالك تسلم عليك يمكن ربنا يبعت فى ايديها الشفى​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

rgaa luswa قال:



​


bishoragheb قال:



ربنا يستر من حكاية الفنيك
كده ممكن انتم لما تمسحوا
تخلونا نتطلع بره المنتدي نشوف بنات تانييين
غيركم......
جربتي البيروسوووول قبل كده..
انا جربته ومرمر عارفاه كويييس


لا انا مبحبش البيرسول انا عاوزة فنيك وديتول في المية
والشباب ميخرجوش  ولا حاجة ايديهم معانا في المنتدي 
ولا اقولك اخرجو  وشوفو  زي ما انتو عايزين​ هههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...



طيبة انتى قال يمدوا ايديهم قال 

غلبانة انتى خالص​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_*​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

_*

rgaa luswa قال:



اللي تطلبية يا ميرو يا عسل​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كدة هتطمعيها فيكى انتى حرة​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

> صور الضحايا عجبتك مش معقول يقاسى يناسى


 

لا يا جى جى فهمتى غلط 

اثرت فيا مش عجبتنى 

انا اتفرجت على الصور وعنيا دمعت 

اكنى اعرف الناس دول من زمان 

*



يكسوفى مش قدام الناس طيب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
هوه احنا بنسرق يا بنت ​

*



ياااه انت لسة فاكر زمان انا نفسى بجد يرجعلنا كلنا وضحكنا وهزرنا مع بعض

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
طيب بزمتك دى ايام تتنسى 

يارتها ترجع تانى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

تصدقى يا رجعا ليسوع 

نسيت اقيم الموضوع 

تم التقييم الان 

فكره جميله اووووووووى ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> تصدقى يا رجعا ليسوع
> 
> نسيت اقيم الموضوع
> 
> ...



*اخيرا حد قيم الموضوع  !!!
مرسي يا كوكو 
ربنا يخليك يا باشا 
وميحرمناش منك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> كدة هتطمعيها فيكى انتى حرة​*_



*يا ستي تطمع ومالة 
اختنا بردة وطلباتها اوامر 
انتي منورة الموضوع يا قمر​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus



ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة ورائعة وهادفة....

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موسوعة التماجيد والمدايح للقديسين .....  موسوعة شفيع لكل اسبوع..

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

حالمة ...وطيبة وتتمنى الخير للجميع..وحساسة لاي خبر

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

كتيرة....من كثرتها نسيتها كلها  ............
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

سبعة ونصف.............

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

تزود مولضيعها شوية..........

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ليس دائما بعد الاحيان..........


فكره جميله مش كده؟

طبعاااااااااااااا


engy_love_jesus
 
 اشكرك لتواجدك اختي على هذه الصفحة

الذي اتاح لي ابداء رائيي المتواضع

تقبلي مرووووووري انجي...ـ...لك كل الود والتقدير والإحترام

ودمت بمحبة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*منورة يا انجي ونورك غطي علي الكهرباء
 يلا يا انجي يا عسل 
ردي علي بقية اصحابك علشان بالليل هنتكلم علي عضوة مباركة عسولة رقيقة المشاعر والحس
عاوزين تعرفو مين 
no   
sobrais
in the eveing​​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي معادنا مع عضوة مباركة عسولة خالص وشاعرة ذات مشاعر مرهفة جدا واحساس عالي جدا
وهي (نفين رمزي
 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
​**عضوة عسولة خالص وشاعرة عبقرية*
*-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
​**موضيعها في قسم كتابات بتعجبني كتييير ومنها موضوع كنت استني شوية 
وموضوع اتركني احلم بداخلك ​**- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​**بنوتة رقيقة ومشاعرها حساسة واخلاقها عالية​**- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​**لا اري لها سلبيات​**- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​**اممممممممم السادس​**6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
​**ادخلي المنتدي اكتر من كدة كمان يا نيفوووو  علشان بتوحشينا​**هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​**بصراحة ايوة علطول منوراني 
وبحب جدا كلامها اللي بتشارك بية 
بتشجعني وانا الشعر اللي بكتبة علي قدي يعني​**فكره جميله مش كده؟
​**اكيد يا اصحابي زهقتم من السؤال دة 
خلاص اللي زهق مش يكتبة في مشاركتة وانا مش هزعل يا اصحابي 

يلا يا شباب معانا الشاعرة الرومانسية الرائعة نفين 
عاوزاكم تنقضو  هجوما علي نفين رمزي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*العضوه الجميله صاحبه الاحساس الراقي 
نيفين رمزي

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها جميله جدا
وخصوصا في الكتابات

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

لو في وسط همومك
واشتكي همي لمين غيرك
ليه شايل الهم فوق راسك
ومواضيع تانيه كتير جدا

- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


انسانه رقيقه وحساسه وردها جميل وبسيط
وشاعره كبيره ربنا يبارك موهبتها

- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

بتيجي علي الولاد الغلابه كتير
بس خلي بالك من نفسك :smil8:

- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

6

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


ادخلي باقي الاقسام 
وسيبك من حزب الغلاسه

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بترد علي مواضيع كتير ليه
وردها بيكون بسيط وجميل

فكره جميله مش كده؟


فكره جميله جدا 

كفايه انها فكره راجعا ليسوع​*


*بتمنالك حياه سعيده يا نووفا

وربنا يوفقك في حياتك 

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد بجد بجد يا رجعا ليسوع انتى زى العسل علشان اختارتى توامى الجميل
و نيفين رمزى مقدرش اقولك عنها غير انها شخصيه انسانه  طيبه
اما باقى الاسئله هارد عليه فى وقت تانى اكون فايقه لنفين حبيبتى
علشان اغلس عليها شويه 
ما انتى عرفه حزب الغلاسه بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

طيب مش حد يقولى انى نيفين هنا 

نفين رمزي​​​1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضعها فى قمه الرووووووعه 

بس قليله شويه 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كله مواضعها جميله 

​- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​
​من غير زعل 

الغلاسه 
هههههههههههه 

وروددها بتعجبنى قوى 

تحس انها بتشجعك ​​​

- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
نو 

مافيش ​
​- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​
​الثامن 

بس من غير زعل ​​​

​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
​
​ماتحرمناش من مواضيعك الجميله 

وعايزين نشوفك فى مواضيع كتير فى المنتدى 

وماتغبيش عنا ​
​هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


الصراحه 

بترد عليا فى مواضيع كتييييييييييير 
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*لعضوه الجميله صاحبه الاحساس الراقي الشاعرة الجميلة الرقيقة
نيفين رمزي​*​*

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كتاباتها جميلة جدا جدا


- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسانه رقيقه وحساسه
وشاعره كبيره وبتشجعني بكلامتها البسيطة

- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
:hlp:

- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
:hlp:


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ادخلي باقي الاقسام 


هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

شرف ليا انها ترد
بترد علي بعض المواضيع


فكره جميله مش كده؟
:hlp:


بتمنالك حياه سعيده
وربنا يوفقك في حياتك ويبارك حياتك 
صلي من اجلي كتييييييييييييييييييير
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه

​*​[/CENTER][/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*

كليمو قال:



engy_love_jesus



ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة ورائعة وهادفة....

دى حاجة بسيطة فى مواضيعك يا استاذى 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موسوعة التماجيد والمدايح للقديسين .....  موسوعة شفيع لكل اسبوع..

مرسية يا فندم ومبسوطة انهم عجبوك

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

حالمة ...وطيبة وتتمنى الخير للجميع..وحساسة لاي خبر

يالهوى كل ده عليا مرسية ياباشا  

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

كتيرة....من كثرتها نسيتها كلها  ............
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يالهوى شوفتها والزهيمر اشتغل حراااااااااااااااااااام

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

سبعة ونصف.............

والنصف طبعا الاول 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

تزود مولضيعها شوية..........


حاضر يباشا 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ليس دائما بعد الاحيان..........

دة من سوء حظى


فكره جميله مش كده؟

طبعاااااااااااااا


engy_love_jesus
 
 اشكرك لتواجدك اختي على هذه الصفحة

الذي اتاح لي ابداء رائيي المتواضع

تقبلي مرووووووري انجي...ـ...لك كل الود والتقدير والإحترام

ودمت بمحبة 






أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية خالص ياكليمو بجد بسطنى اوى رايك فيا ربنا يبارك حياتك 

وكل سنة وانت طيب والسنة الجاية احلى مع يسوع​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي معادنا مع عضوة مباركة عسولة خالص وشاعرة ذات مشاعر مرهفة جدا واحساس عالي جدا
وهي (نفين رمزي)

حبيبة قلبى وعمرى منورة 
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


رائعة جدا واحساسها مرهف بس حزين :crying::crying::crying:

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل كتابتها وخصوصا كنت استنى شوية 

- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


طيوبة وعسولة خالص وتحس كدة انها اختك وتدخل قلبك على طول من غير ما تستازن من البواب تخلى بالها بقى بدل ما البواب يضربها 



- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


لا انا اراى 





























الياهو بتاعها بايظ حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام خلوها تصلحة 


- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)



السابع 


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!




بكرة جاى اكيد احلى ولو حزين هنزغزغة اكيد


هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


اكيد طبعا على طول مغلسة عليا 

فكره جميله مش كده؟



جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا شديدة 
اكيد يا اصحابي زهقتم من السؤال دة 
خلاص اللي زهق مش يكتبة في مشاركتة وانا مش هزعل يا اصحابي 

يلا يا شباب معانا الشاعرة الرومانسية الرائعة نفين 
عاوزاكم تنقضو هجوما علي نفين رمزي 


هجمنا عليهم والحمد لله بس ربنا يرحمنا من غلستها ​*


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوتى الاحباء الرجا قبول اعتذارى لعدم مشاركتى معكم سابقا
فى هذا الموضوع الشيق وعيبى انى لست متابع جيد للمواضيع المثبتة 
لست ادرى قد تكون نوعا من الغلاسة ودخولى اليوم كان بدعوة من الغالية
راجعة ليسوع وخاصة انها فى حضرة احدى عضوات حزبى الجميلة نيفين رمزى
وبأذن رب المجد اكون متابعا جيدا معكم ودون ادنى غلاسة ههههههههههههههه


دلوقتي يا اصحابي معادنا مع عضوة مباركة عسولة خالص وشاعرة ذات مشاعر مرهفة جدا واحساس عالي جدا
وهي (نفين رمزي

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضعها دائما متجددة ورائعة

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

بالقطع كل مواضيعها وبلا استثناء

- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


حبوبة رقيقة المشاعر مرهفة الاحاسيس

- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مقلة فى دخول المنتدى وبالقطع عذرها معها

- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

بالقطع رقم ( 1 ) لانها اختى الصغنونة ههههههههههههههههههههه


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ما تسمعش كلام مايكل لانها وتوأمها بناة حزب الغلاسة

هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالقطع تشاركنى مواضيعى وجدانيا وروحيا

فكره جميله مش كده؟

بالقطع رائعة من روعة صاحبتها
راجعة ليسوع
ودمتم بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي معادنا مع عضوة مباركة عسولة خالص وشاعرة ذات مشاعر مرهفة جدا واحساس عالي جدا​*
> *وهي (نفين رمزي**
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​*
> *
> ...


 

هجوم ليه بس دا انا غلبانه يا حبي
وبجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي علي كلامك الجميل دا اللي ما استحقش اي حرف فيه
انتي بجد انسانه رقيقه وشاعره كبيره جميله
مواضيعك كلها هادفه وجميله
بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *العضوه الجميله صاحبه الاحساس الراقي ​*
> *نيفين رمزي*​
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> *مواضيعها جميله جدا*
> ...


 

ميرسي يا مايكل
بس يا واد باجي علي الولاد ازاي يعني
عملتك ايه يعني دا انا حتي ماغلتسش عليك خاص مالص
ايه الناس اللي بتفتري علي الناس الطيبه الغالبه دي
وحزب ايه اللي اسيبه :t9: :t9:

 دا بعينك
يابني دا شئ بيجري في دمي اخرجه ازاي 
قولي غيري اسمك من نيفين وسمي نفسك اسم تاني زي نيفين يعني
اقولك ماشي
لكن تقولي اسيب حزب الغلاسه مستحيل
دا هو البحر وانا السمكه اموت لو طلعت منه
:t30::t30:

ميرسي يا ميكو علي كلامك
حلوه ميكو دي صح بدلعك اهو
مش حرماك من حاجه خالص
وغلاسه ودع
بس بقي ايه الرغي دا
هش يا واد
:t30::t30:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين ثروت قال:


> بجد بجد بجد يا رجعا ليسوع انتى زى العسل علشان اختارتى توامى الجميل​
> و نيفين رمزى مقدرش اقولك عنها غير انها شخصيه انسانه طيبه
> اما باقى الاسئله هارد عليه فى وقت تانى اكون فايقه لنفين حبيبتى
> علشان اغلس عليها شويه
> ...


 

طبعا يا بت راجعه دي بنوته جميله وعسوله خالص
علشان اختارتني 
ههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليك يا قلبي انتي اللي بنت رقيقه خالص وجميله وطيوبه
 يا ختي علي جمالك

وليه كفايه عليكي كدا
اصلي شاكه فيكي ابت هتفضحي الدنيا
الطيب احسن يا فينا
عيب يا بت اعضاء حزب واحد ويغلسوا علي بعض قدام الاجانب كدا
خليها في السر بينا مش فضايح علني
ميرسي يا حبي
متجيش تاني بقي
هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> طيب مش حد يقولى انى نيفين هنا ​
> 
> نفين رمزي​
> 1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ...


 

ميرسي يا كيرو بجد علي مشاركتك الجميله  وعلي ذوقك
يسوع يرعك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *لعضوه الجميله صاحبه الاحساس الراقي الشاعرة الجميلة الرقيقة​*​*
> نيفين رمزي​
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> كتاباتها جميلة جدا جدا
> ...


 

ميرسي يا بيشو بجد علي مشاركتك
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي معادنا مع عضوة مباركة عسولة خالص وشاعرة ذات مشاعر مرهفة جدا واحساس عالي جدا​*
> _*وهي (نفين رمزي)*_​
> _*حبيبة قلبى وعمرى منورة *_
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي يا روح قلبي علي تعليقك الجميل دا
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> اخوتى الاحباء الرجا قبول اعتذارى لعدم مشاركتى معكم سابقا
> 
> فى هذا الموضوع الشيق وعيبى انى لست متابع جيد للمواضيع المثبتة
> لست ادرى قد تكون نوعا من الغلاسة ودخولى اليوم كان بدعوة من الغالية
> ...


 
ميرسي يا اغلي زعيم حزب الغلاسه
علي مشاركتك وكلامك اللي ما استحقش اي كلمه منه
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*منورة يا نيفوووو يا جميلة
يا جماعة انا لما بدخل الموضوع دة بشم ريحة برفان جميييييييييل 
عطر المحبة اللي بين اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة 
ربنا يديم المحبة يا رب ويخليللنا منتدنا 
جاوبي علي كل حبايبك يا نيفووو علششان بالليل هنتكلم عن حد تاني 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الى الاخت العزيزة نيفن رمزي...............


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

انها تنتقي مواضيعها بعناية.................


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل
المواضيع التي تكتبها في كتابات..اذ انها تفرغ كل ما في ذاتها.....


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


طيبة وتحافظ على شعورالاخرين.......... 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

كل مرة تهددنا بالتوقف عن الكتابة....ههههههههههههههههههههههه

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

 7​ 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عايزينها تزهقنا من وجودها...............................


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بمنتدى كتابات نعم........بغير اقسام لا اعرف...ههههههههههه

فكره جميله مش كده؟

نعم مش كدة.............. هههههههههه



نيفن رمزي
سعيد بتواجدك الرائع في هذا  الموضوع المميز .... 

الذي اتاح لي ابداء رأيي المتواضع

تقبلي مرووووووري نيفن...

لك كل الود والتقدير والإحترام

دامت إطلالتك .....

 ودمت بخييير

كليمووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *منورة يا نيفوووو يا جميلة
> يا جماعة انا لما بدخل الموضوع دة بشم ريحة برفان جميييييييييل
> عطر المحبة اللي بين اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة
> ربنا يديم المحبة يا رب ويخليللنا منتدنا
> ...



*ربنا يديم هذا العطر دااااااااائما
ويديم المحبة بينـــــــــــــــــــــا
ويبعد عن الشيطااااااااااااااااااااان
بقوة صليبه المحي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي معانا عضوة مباركة متميزة وعسولة خالص وهي (نفين ثروت )​**- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كل مواضيعها جميلة ​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

صراحة مواضيعها كلها حلوة كتير 
وهي بتعتمد علي الكيف مش الكم​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبة جدا ومتواضعة وزوق كتير واخلاق​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا انا مشفتلهاش سلبيات​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

السابع​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

سامحيني يا نيفو 
حصلت لخبطة ومكنتش اقصد​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بصراحة لاء بس اكيد مشغولة​
فكره جميله مش كده؟
علشان بتعطينا فرصة نقول راينا في بعض


يلا يا جماعة معانا انهاردة الجميلة نفين ثروت 

عاوزة هجووووووووووووم علي نفين 
منورة يا نيفووووو
كل سنة وانتي طيبة 
وربنا يحققلك كل امنياتك في السنة الجديدة يا قمر​​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 ديسمبر 2008)

و نيفين ثروت متستهلش كل الكلام الجميل ده يا رجعا ليسوع
ربنا يديم عطر المحبه اللى انا شايفاه فى المنتدى
و بشكرك مره تانيه على انك قلتى رايك فيا ببساطه
ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## الفيلسوف (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا دونا .
فكرة حلوة خالث خالث يا راجعة ليسوع *


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*Engy Love Jesus*

*اعتذر على التأخير فى المتابعة 

*Engy Love Jesus​*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضعها كلها جميلة**

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!**
* موسوعة شفيع لكل اسبوع
*
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
1- قلبها نقى وجميل 
2- خفيفة الظل
3- متسامحة جدا

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
1- اجدها غير متفائلة بعض الاحيان 
2- تختار مواضيع حزينة نوعا ماً

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
5
**6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
**كونى اكثر تفائل 
اضحكى قدر ما تستطيعي, 
الضحك له مفعول السحر على حياة اى انسان 
وسر من اسرار السعادة 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
**قليلا


فكره جميله مش كده؟*
اكيد زى صحتبها


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*نيفين رمزى*

*
**نيفين رمزى*
​*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
يعنى عضوة فى حزب الغلاسة مواضعها هتكون اية ؟ اكيد غلسة 
بهزر 
مواضعها جميلة وهادفة جدا 
بختار مواضعها بعناية شديدة ودا سبب قلة مواضعها
** 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كل مواضعها جميلة 
* *
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
1- ذوق جدا 
2- طيب القلب
3- متسامحة 
4- رقيقة المشاعر
 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
  لا اعرف

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
5
**6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
**لا يوجد

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
نادراً**

فكره جميله مش كده؟*
اكيد


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*نيفين ثروت*

*نيفين ثروت*
​*المفروض اعمل Copy Past :t9:
- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضعها ايضاً قليلة وهادفة 
** 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
ايضاً مواضعها قليلة جدا وهادفة 
* *
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
نفس مميزات نيفين رمزى تقريباً 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
  لا اعرف

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
5
**6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
**لا يوجد

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
**لا اتذكر انها ردت على اى موضوع لى :t9:

فكره جميله مش كده؟*
اكيد


----------



## mero_engel (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*سوري علي التاخير  *
*اهلا بيكي نيفين ثروت*

* ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميله ومعبره جداااااااااااااا
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
في قسم الكتابات *
*كل مواضيعها وكشعارها بتعجبني

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيبه وعاقله وحبوبه 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مشفتش سلبيات لنوفا

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
6

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
سعات كتير بتغيب عننا *
*متغبيش عننا تاني يا نوفا

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اه كتير منها*
*وبيكون رد جميل زي اللي كتبته

فكره جميله مش كده؟*
*طبعا يا راجعه ليسوع *
*انتي تكتبي حاجه وحشه
*​*
*


----------



## mero_engel (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*نفين رمزي *
*الاختين الحلوين *
*اعضاء حزب الغلاسه*​ 
*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*جميله جدا وهادفه جدا*​

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*لا مش متذكره موضووع بعينه *​
*نوفا بقالها كتير *
*منزلتش جديد*​

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*عاقله ومرحه وحبوبه *​ 
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*لا برضه مشوفتش سلبيات لنوفا*​ 
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​ 
*6*
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*خلينا نشوف مواضيعك الجميله علي المنتدي *​
*متحرميناش منها*​

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*مش كتير*​​ 


*فكره جميله مش كده؟*​ 
* راجعه ليسوع اجمل *
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## وليم تل (21 ديسمبر 2008)

دلوقتي يا اصحابي معانا عضوة مباركة متميزة وعسولة خالص وهي (نفين ثروت )


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضعها دائما متجددة ورائعة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

بالقطع كل مواضيعها وبلا استثناء

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

حبوبة رقيقة المشاعر مرهفة الاحاسيس

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مقلة فى دخول المنتدى وبالقطع عذرها معها

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

بالقطع رقم ( 1 ) لانها اختى الصغنونة ههههههههههههههههههههه

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ما نيل المطالب بالتمنى وانما تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالقطع تشاركنى مواضيعى وجدانيا وروحيا

فكره جميله مش كده؟

بالقطع رائعة من روعة صاحبتها
راجعة ليسوع

وارجو عدم الاستغراب ان ردى مع نيفين رمزى ونيفين ثروت
يعتبر كربون طبق الاصل لانهن توأم روحى
ودمتم بود​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*العضوه الجميله والهاديه  (نفين ثروت )

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها جميله بس قليله

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مش متذكر موضوع معين بس كلها بجد مفيده

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبه وهاديه مش عارف مالها بحزب الغلاسه

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لسه مشوفتش

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

9

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ادخلي باقي الاقسام علي قد ماتقدري
ومتعينا بمواضعك الجميله اكتر واكتر

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليل جدا واكيد غصب عنها


فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكيد جميله لانها بتقربنا مع بعض​*


----------



## max mike (22 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ومميز

شكرا لسكى رجعا ليوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مايكل مايك قال:


> موضوع جميل ومميز
> 
> شكرا لسكى رجعا ليوع



*مرسي ليك يا مايكل 
بس انا كنت ابقي فرحانة لو تشارك برايك في كل عضو بنتكلم عنة 

بليز  يا ريت تشاركنا 

حتي لو هتقول سلبيات مش عجباك 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

(نفين ثروت )​​1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
جميله جدا جدا ​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

​
مواضعها كلها جميله جدا 

بس قليله​​​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
ردودها مشجعه 

وبتنور الموضوع لما ترد فيه​​​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​
قله دخول المنتدى​​​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​
الثامن 

من غير زعل​​​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​
حاولى تدخلى اكتر المنتدى 

وعايزين نشوف مواضيع ليكى اكتر​​​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

​
مش كتير 

بس اكيد عندها عزر 

اتمنالك التوفيق ياباشا​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (22 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي معانا عضوة مباركة متميزة وعسولة خالص وهي (نفين ثروت )​**- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> كل مواضيعها جميلة ​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> 
> ...





صدقيتى يا رجعا ليسوع 
انا مش عرفه اقولك ايه
ميرسى ليكى خالص يا قمر
بس انا بجد مستهلش الاهتمام ده كله
انا احب ابقى تحت رجل الجميع
و كل سنه و انتى طيبه يا قمر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *منورة يا نيفوووو يا جميلة​*
> *يا جماعة انا لما بدخل الموضوع دة بشم ريحة برفان جميييييييييل *
> *عطر المحبة اللي بين اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة *
> *ربنا يديم المحبة يا رب ويخليللنا منتدنا *
> ...


 

دا نورك يا قمرنا
فعلا محبتنا لبعض اجمل من اي برفان
ربنا يديمها علينا
ويبعدنا عنا عدو الخير يارب
ماشي انا هارد انهارده بقي لان النت كان مغلس علي من كام يوم ولسه راجع انهارده
بس علي مين احنا برضه حزب الغلاسه
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> الى الاخت العزيزة نيفن رمزي...............
> 
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...


 

انا اللي بشكر حضرتك علي رايك الرائع فيا
هتخليني اتغر في نفسي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي استاذي العزيز​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: نيفين رمزى*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *نيفين رمزى*​
> 
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *يعنى عضوة فى حزب الغلاسة مواضعها هتكون اية ؟ اكيد غلسة *
> ...


 

ميرسي يا اكستريم علي مشاركتك
ورايك فيا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *نفين رمزي *
> 
> *الاختين الحلوين *
> *اعضاء حزب الغلاسه*
> ...


 

ميرسي يا اجمل ميرو علي مشاركتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي معانا عضوة مباركة متميزة وعسولة خالص وهي (نفين ثروت )
> 
> توام روحي منوره يا عمري​*
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> ...


 
منوره يا روح قلبي بجد الموضوع
انا هجمت اهو
ايه رايك يا راجعا ليسوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا خواتي اية دة هو كل اللي اسمهم نيفين شرباتات وعسلات ولذاذ جدا كدة 

اية الجمال دة 

انا بقيت احب اسم نفين دة 

واحدة قمة الاتضاع مع خفة الدم 

والتانية مشاعر واحاسيس عالية وخفة دم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا خواتي اية دة هو كل اللي اسمهم نيفين شرباتات وعسلات ولذاذ جدا كدة​*
> 
> *اية الجمال دة *
> 
> ...


 

تعالي هنا بس قوليلي مين التانيه دي اصلا
يابنتي احنا واحد روح واحده مش توأم اخص عليكي يا راجعا
ابقي ركزي شويه بقي
ياخوتي اقطع نفسي
احنا تووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووأم واحد يعني
ميرسي يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل دا
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> تعالي هنا بس قوليلي مين التانيه دي اصلا
> يابنتي احنا واحد روح واحده مش توأم اخص عليكي يا راجعا
> ابقي ركزي شويه بقي
> ياخوتي اقطع نفسي
> ...



*ربنا يحافظ علي صداقتكم ومحبتكم يا قمر 
بس خدو بالكم من بعض ومتخلوش اي شيء يفرقكم 

اصلي كان ليا اتنين اصحابي بردة بيحبو بعض زيكم كدة وكانو قايمين نايمين واكلين شاربين لابسين مع بعض وكانت محبتهم لبعض تتكتب في الروايات  
بس الظروف فرقتهم 
ربنا يديم محبتكم طوووووووول العمر يا رب وتفضلو سوا في منتديات الكنيسة  علطوووول​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: نيفين ثروت*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *نيفين ثروت*
> ​*المفروض اعمل copy past :t9:
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> مواضعها ايضاً قليلة وهادفة
> ...




ميرسى اكستريم
منور
ربنا يبارك ايامك
صلى لاجلى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (23 ديسمبر 2008)

:hlp:





mero_engel قال:


> *سوري علي التاخير  *
> 
> 
> لا اتاخرتى و لا حاجه
> ...



طبعا رجعا ليسوع بنت زى العسل
و انتى عسلين


ميرسى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك و ايامك
صلى لى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (23 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> دلوقتي يا اصحابي معانا عضوة مباركة متميزة وعسولة خالص وهي (نفين ثروت )
> 
> 
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...








طبعا يا زعيمى انا بشكرك على الكلام الجميل ده
و طبعا كمان الكلام ده مش ليا انا
لانى طبعا مستهلش كل الكلام ده
و لانك طبعا شخصيه جميله
و قلبك كبير
شىء طبيعى طبعا بتشوف الكل حلوين
انا بشكرك طبعا على الكلام الحلو ده
طبعا طبعا
شكرا شكرا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
قصيده طبعا للمتنبى
هههههههههههههههههه
اقصد لنيفين
هههههههههه
ما انا لازم اغلس 
انت عارف 
طبعا
هههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا احلى زعيم​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ علي صداقتكم ومحبتكم يا قمر​*
> *بس خدو بالكم من بعض ومتخلوش اي شيء يفرقكم *​
> *اصلي كان ليا اتنين اصحابي بردة بيحبو بعض زيكم كدة وكانو قايمين نايمين واكلين شاربين لابسين مع بعض وكانت محبتهم لبعض تتكتب في الروايات *
> *بس الظروف فرقتهم *
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد هما دول كانوا توأم بالطريقه دي
اخص
اصلنا مش باكل ولا بنشرب ولا حتي بنشوف بعض من فتره كبيره
بس الاهم من دا كله ان روحنا واحده بجد
رغم بعدنا عن بعض بالجسد الا ان روحنا دايما مع بعض
ربنا ما يرحمني من روح قلبي توأمي ويبعد عنا الحاسدين يارب
امسكوا الخشب يا عيال بقي
انتم احرار اللي مش هيمسك
هنغلس عليه
:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*يلا يا نيفوووو
ردي علي حبايبك كلهم علشان بالليل هنتكلم عن شخصية بردة جميلة خالص مالص فالص 

مشرفة سكرررررررررر

مين ؟

لالالالا خليها سوبراااااااايس​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن مشرفة عسولة خاااالص هي مشرفة الترانيم (copcop(​**[ ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كل مواضيعها جميلة جدا ومفيدة​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موضوع مكتبة ترانيم الاطفال 
وموضوع شرايط فريق الحياة الافضل​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
بنوتة حبوبة خالص وتلقائية ولذيذة​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا انا مشفتلهاش سلبيات​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

التانية في الترانيم​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اخرجي من قسم الترانيم شوية وزوري بقية الاقسام​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بصراحة عمرها لان ان كل كتاباتي في منتدي كتابات او في الاجتماعيات​
فكره جميله مش كده؟
استنو اما ارد علي نفسي 

ايوة كويسة علشان بتصتضيف ناس مميزين ومحبوبين ومباركين ومشرفين​
يلا يا جماعة عاوزة هجووووووووم علي 
مشرفة الترانيم كبكوب​


/CENTER]​​​​*​


----------



## cobcob (24 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن مشرفة عسولة خاااالص هي مشرفة الترانيم (copcop(​**[ ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> كل مواضيعها جميلة جدا ومفيدة​
> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> 
> ...




*بجد فكرة حلوة قوى 
يا بتاعت الافكار الجبارة انتى
 :big35:​*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*المشرفه المتميزه copcop


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها جميله بس قليله قوي

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موضوع كل الترانيم الخاصه باعياد الميلاد

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

هاديه ونشيطه وطيبه

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا مشوفتش اي سلبيات

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

بالنسبه للترانيم رقم 2 طبعا

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

زوري وبصي علي باقي الاقسام وأطلعي من قسم الترانيم

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

عمرها محصلت لاني مش بروح قسم الترانيم كتير
وهي مش بتخرج من الترانيم

فكره جميله مش كده؟

فكره زي العسل



بتمنالك حياه سعيده وجميله يا copcop

ويارب دايما بخير وسعاده

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه​*


----------



## aser_el7ob (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مواضيع كتير فير ومهمه وانا بجد بعتز بهيك نساس مباركين


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 ديسمبر 2008)

المشرفه  cobcob

اوعى اكون جاى متأخر 

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضعها مقتصره فى قسم الترانيم 

بس بتكون حصريات فى قمه الروووووووووعه  

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضعها كلها فى قسم الترانيم راااااااااااااااائعه ​​​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مميزه بمواضعها 

الترانيم الحصريه 


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

ماعتقدش انها عندها سلبيات 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

3

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عايزين نشوفك خارج قسم الترانيم شويه 

وياريت تنزلى مواضيع فى الاقسام التانيه 

اكيد هتكون مميزه زى مواضيعك فى قسم الترانيم


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

نادرا لانى اغلبيتها  او كلها بيكون خارج قسم الترانيم 

بس لما بنزل موضوع فى قسم الترانيم بترد عليه 


اتمنالك التوفيق وحياه سعيده 


سلام ونعمه ,,,,,,,,,,,​


----------



## cobcob (25 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
> 
> ...




*شوف بقى انت بالذات يا مايكل طلعت ظالمنى

انا لقيت ان انا رديت عليك فى موضوع قبل كده 
هههههههههههههههه

اعترافات فتاة مسلمة أحبت 3 مسيحيين فى 4 سنوات​*


----------



## cobcob (25 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> عايزين نشوفك خارج قسم الترانيم شويه
> 
> ...


----------



## cobcob (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد يا جماعة كلامكم ده مفرحنى قوى
انا كتير بشوف موضوعات فى المنتدى وبتعجبنى
بس يمكن عشان طبيعة قسم الترانيم معودانى ان مفيش فى القسم حوارات كتير 
بس انا  هاحط الكلام ده فى اعتبارى بجد
وبما انى تأثرت فعلا
فقررت انى اشوف كل موضوعاتى اللى بره قسم لترانيم
لقيتهم 7 مواضيع 
:99::99:
رضا برضو
حد لاقى 

كلمات عن الحياة

فتوى بقتل ميكى ماوس

فساتين خطوبة وسواريه

خبير مصري يعثر علي صوره المراه التي رفض الخديو تمثال الحريه بديلا عنها

فساتين أم العروسة

هل تعرف أن بنطلونك الجينز له قصة ؟

بعد البحث ثبت أن البنت أحسن من الولد



بس لو حكاية عدم الرد دى حاجة وحشة 
انا هاحاول على قد ما اقدر ارد فى المواضيع اللى بتعجبنى
بس بجد 
انا مبسوطة معاكو أوىىىىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *شوف بقى انت بالذات يا مايكل طلعت ظالمنى
> 
> انا لقيت ان انا رديت عليك فى موضوع قبل كده
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...





*عندك حق انا افتكرت فعلا

بس ده هوه موضوع واحد 

عايز اشوف ردودك في كل المواضيع

ولو ده حصل ندر عليه اعمل 30:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ...


----------



## cobcob (26 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندك حق انا افتكرت فعلا
> 
> بس ده هوه موضوع واحد
> 
> ...





*أوك يا مايكل
اتفقنا
بس الندر بتاعك ده لازم اسمعه يرنننننننننننن​*


----------



## cobcob (26 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> cobcob قال:
> 
> 
> > لالالالالالالا
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مش حا جاوب*
*دنا زعلانة اوي من *

*cobcob*

*عايدتها في البروفيلها *
* 3 مرت وما رديت عليا يا وحشة*​


----------



## cobcob (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> *لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مش حا جاوب*
> *دنا زعلانة اوي من *
> 
> *cobcob*
> ...




*اوباااااااااااا
ده كلام خطيييييير جدا
انا وحشة فعلا 
بس مقدرش على زعلك يا جميل
انا نادرا لما باخد بالى ان البروفايل فيه حاجة جديدة
حقك عليا بجد يا جميل
:36_3_9:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > *حاااااااااضر*
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (27 ديسمبر 2008)

cobcob قال:


> *اوباااااااااااا​*
> *ده كلام خطيييييير جدا*
> *انا وحشة فعلا *
> *بس مقدرش على زعلك يا جميل*
> ...


 

كل سنة وانت طيبة يا قمر 
وانشالله الميلاد يكون بيدق بواب قلبك

ليجدد السلام والفرح في حياتك

وحجاوب على الاسئلة من عنيا 
​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 ديسمبر 2008)

كوب كوب القمر هنا 

يا مرحبا يا مرحبا (دي بعد الصلحة )
 



ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
في قسم الترانيم روعة 
عبقرية للغاية الرب يباركها



ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
*فتوة في قتل ميكي ماوس*
*بس فين الجمال انو وضعتوا كوب كوب في القسم الترفيهي*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
 
خدمتها المتفانية في قسمها 

الرب يعوض تعبها



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

هو اكيد فيه مافيش حد فينا بيخلا من العيوب

بس لسا انا ما كتشفت سلبيات بتاعتها


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

38700092782734652728826737399200

  هههههههههههههههههههه
واذا بدكون في معي زيادة

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
** زورني كل سنة مرة 
حرام تنسوني بلمرة



7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

موضوع واحد مافيش غيروا *

*او اثنين عشان ما اظلمها *


*بس برضوا ليكي وحشة في المواضيع الثانية
*


----------



## mero_engel (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*اهلا اهلا بمشرفتنا الجميله والنشيطه كوبكوب*

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*رائعه اي ترنيمه او اي شريط بينزله كوبكوب *
*بعرف انه جامده ههههههههه



2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
الترانيم لا وحاجه كمان 
الترانيم برضه ههههههه

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيوبه وجدعه ونشيطه و تدخل القلب كده 
ودمها سكر وخايفه لا اظلمها وانسي حاجات كتير

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا بجد لحد الان مشوفتش 
بس مير المستخبي يبان ههههه

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

6
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
ادينا النصايح انتي يا كوب كوب

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اه طبعا 
ربنا يسامحني علي الكدبه دي بقي ههههههههه

فكره جميله مش كده؟*
*شوووووووور ياعم عشور*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا جيييت 
النت كان فاصل معلش 

منورة يا كبكوب يا عسل 

اهلا بكل الاحباء اللي منورين في الموضوع 

يلا يا مشرفة الترانيم الجميلة ردي علي كل حبايبك بسرعة علشان انهاردة هنتكلم عن حد 
متميز ومحبوب تاني
​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*كبكوب الجميلة نورتينا واخدتي وقت كبير والنت كان فاصل عندي ولسة مجاوبتيش !!!
احنا عاملين كل واحد 3 ايام فقط  علشان لسة المميزين كتيير ابقي ردي براحتك باة 
​*
*دلوقتي يا اصحابي معانا شخصية محترمة جدا وحد كلنا بنعتز بية وبنكن لة كل التقدير والاحترام 

معانا الاستاذ (استيفانوس)

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعة جميلة جدا ومميزة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

عجبني جدا موضوع زجل منتديات الكنيسة مثبت في كتابات
وموضوع شفاء النفس مثبت في المسيحي الكتابي​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان زوق جدا ومتواضع وتحس مسيحي بجد مش بالاسم​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لم اري لة سلبيات​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
الثالث​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انا عاوزة من حضرتك نصيحة يا استاذ استيفانوس​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

مرة واحدة في موضوع كتبتة في كتابات​
فكره جميله مش كده؟
هرد علي نفسي طبعا علشان بتستضيف الناس المحترمة العظيمة 
​
​*
*يلا يا جماعة كل حبايب الاستاذ استيفانوس 
يتجمعو هنا 
وكل المنتدي يجي يشاركنا معانا الاستاذ استيفانس *


----------



## vetaa (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*استاذنا الغالى*
*استفانوووووووس*​
*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*بسم الصليب بجد نمسك الخشب*
*كلها جمييييييييله ومفيده جدا *
*وبركه لينا كلنا
*
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*هو بيكتب بنفسه حاجات كتير*
*خواطر وتاملات حرام اقول حاجه هبقى بظلمه*
*حقيقى مواضيعه ومشاركاته مكسب كبير لينا*​
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*حقيقى بركه كبيره لينا وجوده معانا مشجع جدااا وكمان شخصيه قويه بيكون بنعمه ربنا قوى قدام المشاكل اللى بتواجهه وكمان نشييييط رغم مشغولياته و طيب وذوق وخدوووووم وبيعمل مجهود حلو خالص فى المنتدى ودايما يذكرنا فى صلاته كمان ردوده ومواضيعه مميزه وليها طابع روحى *
*حقيقى حاجات كتيييييير فيه ربنا يزيده انا مش بحسسسسد*​
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*استاذ استفانوس ازاااى امال الواحد يقول عن نفسه ايه بس*
*بجد ربنا يكمله ويزيده من مميزات*
*بس ممكن يعنى شويه (حساس)*

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*من غير مبالغه الاول فى حاجات كتير فى المنتدى
*
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*اكييييييد اتمنى هو اللى ينصحنى *
*وغلاسه بقى بدال ما انا اقول لحضرتك النصيحه*
*قولهاااااااااااالى انت*​

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*رغم ندره مواضيعى*
*لكن لما نزلت حقيقى كان من اول المشجعين لياااااا*
*ووجوده بسطنى جدا وكنت بجد فرحانه*​

*فكره جميله مش كده؟*
*شكلك هتزهقى من كتر ما بنقول انها سكر*
*هههههههههه*
​*استاذنا العزيييييييييز استفانوس*
*بجد فرحنى المووضوع دة علشان بس اقول جزء من حقك *
*حضرتك قد ايه خدوم ومش بتتأخر علينا*
*خصوصا فى الصلاه بجد ربنا ما يحرمنا منك ويعوضك*
*ولما بنطلب منك على طول قبل ما بنخلص كلامنا بتكون فعلا حققتلنا طلبنا*

*شكرا لييييييك*
*وسنه سعيده مباركه موفقه لحضرتك وكل اسرتك*
*ومتنساش بقى النصيحه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 ديسمبر 2008)

* الاستاذ  استيفانوس​
- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعة جميلة ومفيده جدا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

اغلب مواضيعه بتكون مفيده ومهمه 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان محترم وذوق وروحه جميله

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مشوفتش اي سلبيات

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

4

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

مقدرش طبعا انا اللي بستفاد منه وعايزه ينصحني

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

مفتكرش رد خالص علي اي موضوع ليه 
بس بتابع ردوده في مواضيع تانيه 
بتكون ردود بسيطه ومحترمه وكلها زوق

فكره جميله مش كده؟​
 مش كده :t30:​*


----------



## استفانوس (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ولد طفل المغارة       فمجده*

*هللويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*


في البداية  احب ان اشكرك على على كلماتك المشجعة ليا 
وفي الحقيقة انا لست الا سلك رفيع جدا تتدفقمن خلاله قوة المسيح
ولايسعني الا ان اتقدم لمن وهب لي هذه النعمة
وحررني من عبودية ابليس واجلسني مع اشراف اشراف شعبه
فذاك يزيد وانا انقص
​ 




rgaa luswa قال:


> *
> *
> 
> *انا عاوزة من حضرتك نصيحة يا استاذ استيفانوس​​​​​*
> ​​​​


​اما نصحيتي 

*هبي الوقت كل الوقت لمن وهب لك الوقت*​


----------



## استفانوس (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ولد طفل المغارة      فمجده*

*هللويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*



اشكرك كل الشكر مع انني لااستحق هذا كله







vetaa قال:


> *سنه سعيده مباركه موفقه لحضرتك وكل اسرتك*​
> *ومتنساش بقى النصيحه*​


 

نصحيتي 

*ابقي الرب يسوع مدير حياتك*

فلا احن ولا احكم من ربان يقود سفينتك الى شاطى الامان
مصليا ان يثمر من خلالك بثمار لائقة لمجده
كل سنة وانت ليسوع وفي يسوع وليسوع


----------



## marcelino (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا عايز اقول حاجه واحده بس  انا بحس انه شخصيه مملوئه من الروح القدس ومشغول ان يوصل اي حد لربنا في اي مناسبه وبدون  حتي التوقيع ..*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*قلت ادخل اشوف بتتكلموا على مين أتاريه أخويا الغالى استفانووووس

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
الكلام عن ما يكتبه لا تكفيه مجرد كلمات فهو كاتب بارع وعاشق للحرف فسريعا ما تطيعه الحروف وتبدع بأحلى الكلمات .


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كل ما يكتبه فى مخدع الصلاه لانه نابع من قلب أحب المسيح من كل قلبه ومن كل فكره فأ جد أنها ليست مجرد كلمات مرصوصه بل كلمات تصعد للسماء مصحوبه بالبخووور .

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
هو انسان طيب جداااااا بل هو من أطيب الناس اللى عرفتهم هنا فعلا..

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
شديد الحساسيه لكن يمكن ده من طيبته الشديده 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

معندناش غير استفانوس واحد ربنا يباركلنا فيه
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
بنصحه بالراحه وعدم القسوه على نفسه سواء بتعبه الشديد فى شغله   أو بالتفكير فى كل شىء كل الوقت 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بسبب ظروف وقته وأنشغاله فى الفتره الاخيره هو مقل لكن هو يشجعنى دايما وده كفايه 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

روووووعه وخصوصا فى اختيار احلى الشخصيات زى أستفانوس الرائع .​*


----------



## استفانوس (28 ديسمبر 2008)

* ولد المسيح يسوع       فمجده*


*هللويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*





mikel coco قال:


> *
> مفتكرش رد خالص علي اي موضوع ليه ​*


 



حقك عليا 
ولكن اوعدك انني سوف اتابع مواضيعك
ولكن اذكرني في صلاتك لكيما يرفع الرب حجب المنتدى من بلدي


----------



## استفانوس (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*ولد مخلص العالم       فمجده*


*هللويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*





marcelino قال:


> *انا عايز اقول حاجه واحده بس انا بحس انه شخصيه مملوئه من الروح القدس ومشغول ان يوصل اي حد لربنا في اي مناسبه وبدون حتي التوقيع ..*​


 



اشكرك من كل قلبي 
واقول
انني لست الا آنية خزفية في يد السيد
يشكلني كما يحسن في عيناه
ولست الا بوق صغير جدا امام الابواق الكبيرة التي تعلن خلاص الله


----------



## استفانوس (28 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *قلت ادخل اشوف بتتكلموا على مين أتاريه أخويا الغالى استفانووووس​*
> 
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *الكلام عن ما يكتبه لا تكفيه مجرد كلمات فهو كاتب بارع وعاشق للحرف فسريعا ما تطيعه الحروف وتبدع بأحلى الكلمات .*​
> ...


* ولد عمانوئيل   فمجده*


*هللويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*



قد تكون الحروف لاتكفي في مدح الخروف
بل وكيف يستطيع حقير مثلي امام ملايين الالوف
ان يعبر او ان يخط عن خالق الكون ورب الظروف

آه 
قد اخجلتني بكلماتك فتمنيت الصمت والسكوت
على ان اخذ اكليلا قبل ان يتورى جسدي التراب واموت
شلت يداي ان كان هذا لمجدي وزرع فيا الجبروت




اشكرك عزيزتي هذا منك نبيل
تشجيعك دائما ليا وافر السبيل
اصلي ان يحفظك الرب مع دونا ونبيل


----------



## vetaa (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> نصحيتي
> 
> *ابقي الرب يسوع مدير حياتك*
> 
> ...


 
*حقيقى مش عارفه اشكرك ازااااااى*
*نصيحتك جميله قووووى ليا*
*علشان ابدأ بيها سنه جديده مع الهى*

*وبحب قوى الجمله دى *



> كل سنة وانت ليسوع وفي يسوع وليسوع


 

*حقيقى جميييييييييييييله*
*وكل سنه وحضرتك دايما فى رعايته وحفظه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> اما نصحيتي
> 
> هبي الوقت كل الوقت لمن وهب لك الوقت
> 
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 ديسمبر 2008)

استاذ استفانوس 
​1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
​راااااااااااااائعه جدا جدا 
​​​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
مواضيعه كلها جميله جدا 

ومفيده جدا ​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

كتيييييييييييييير جدا مهما ذكرت من مميزات لا تكفيه حقه 
1- كاتب رااااااائع جدا 
2- ردوده فى اى موضوع مشجعه 
فى كتير جدا مميزات ​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​ما اعتقدش عنده سلبيات خالص ​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

الثالث ​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
ماتحرمناش من مواضيعك وتأملات الرائعه 

​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

للاسف  نادرا جدا 

بس ده لانوا مشغول 

ربنا معاك ويقويك ​​​


----------



## استفانوس (30 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *حقيقى مش عارفه اشكرك ازااااااى*
> *نصيحتك جميله قووووى ليا*
> *علشان ابدأ بيها سنه جديده مع الهى*
> 
> ...


ربنا يباركك عزيزتي


----------



## استفانوس (30 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> استاذ استفانوس ​
> 
> ​1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> 
> ...


 ربنا يباركك حبيبي
واشكرك من كل قلبي على مجبتك الاخوية الرائعة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يناير 2009)

*احنا بنشكر حضرتك خالص الشكر يا استاذ اسيفانوس ونورتنا 
وكل سنة وانت طيب

اصحابي استنوني بعد شوية هجبلكم شخصية مميزة ايضا ومحبوبة 

بصراحة المميزين المحبوبين كتيييير اتمني اني اجيب في الموضوع دة كلهم  ربنا يقدرني 

كل سنة وانتة طيبين​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يناير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن 
عضوة مباركة حبوبة خالص وهيswity _koky_girl







-







 - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كل مواضيعها جميلة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موضوع كيف تتصرف اذا بكت شريكة حياتك 
وموضوع قصة اهتزت لها مشاعري 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيبة جدا ودمها خفيف وروحها حلوة وتحس كدة انها زي الفراشة اللي بتطير في كل انحاء المنتدي​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اعرف​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

السادس 
من غير زعل يا كوكي​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
زودي مواضيعك اكتر يا بطة​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

نعم وردودها مشجعة وجميلة​​*

*يلا يا اصحابي معانا كوكي 
عاوزين نقطع في فروتها ومنخليش فيها​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن
> عضوة مباركة حبوبة خالص وهيswity _koky_girl
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى على كلامك الجميل ده يا قمر وههتم انى انزل مواضيع 
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر ومحدش يقطع فى فروتى كتير هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يناير 2009)

*
العضوة المباركة swity _koky_girl


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع جميله وليها هدف

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

قيل فى الرجل

قصة اهتزت لها مشاعري 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبه وهاديه جدا ودمها خفيف

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مفيش

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

7

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عايزين نشوف مواضيع اكتر من كده يا كوكي

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بترد كتير وردودها بتكون مميزه وبسيطه



يلا يا اصحابي معانا كوكي 
عاوزين نقطع في فروتها ومنخليش فيها


لو اقدر اقطع اكتر من كده مكنتش اتاخرت طبعا

بتمنالك سنه سعيده وحياه سعيده مع المسيح

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه يا كوكي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2009)

سووووووووووووويتى ​
1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
​جميله جدا جدا ​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

​
مواضعها كلها جميله جدا ​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
ماتعدوش 

مميزات كتير ​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
مافيش 

​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​
السابع 

من غير زعل ​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​
عايزين نشوفك اكتر فى المنتدى 

مواضيعك رغم جملها ولكنها قليله ​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​ 
بالطبع ​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يناير 2009)

اعتذار واجب
واضح انى مقصر جدا فى هذا الموضوع كما اننى مقصر
فى اقسام كثيرة وصدقونى غصب عنى ويمكن هذا
سيكون سببا فى عدم ايجابية مشاركاتى فى رأى لمختلف الاعضاء
وهذا ليس عيبا منهم وانما العيب من تقصيرى فرجاء العذر لى​
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!للأسف لم ادخل قسم الترانيم وبالقطع سنكون جميلة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
مثل ردى السابق

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
بالقطع ستكون انسانة رائعة طالما اختيرت مشرفة بمنتدانا الرائع​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
من الممكن ان تكون سلبيتها الوحيدة التقوقع فى قسمها

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
( 1)
وبمنتهى الامانة كل الاعضاء بالنسبة لى فى منزلة واحدة سواء لى علم بهم ام لا
فكلهم اخوة واخوات اكن لهم كل مودة واحترام

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اتمنى ان تتشارك معنا خارج قسمها حتى نتعرف عليها 
سواء من ردودها او موضوعاتها

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
لها بعض الردود خاصة فى حواء

فكره جميله مش كده؟
ليست جميلة بل رائعة من روعة راجعة ليسوع

اختى الغالية cobcob
اتمنى ان تلمسى لى العذر فى ردى
كما امنى ان نتلاقى اكثر فى مواضيع وردود مشتركة
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة 
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يناير 2009)

اخى الحبيب استفانوس
واضح من ردود الاعضاء انك شخصية رائعة
وكم كنت اتمنى ان اتعرف عليك من ردودك ومواضيعك 
فارجو قبول عذرى لاننى اعلم ان التقصير راجع لى 
لتركيزى فى بعض الاقسام عن الاخرى لضيق الوقت 
فأرجو قبول عذرى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
وكل سنة وانت طيب
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (2 يناير 2009)

swity _koky_girl


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!



مواضيع رائعة وشيقة وتحفز زناد فكرى للرد بمواضيع مضادة



2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!




كل مواضيعها رائعة وشيقة ومفيدة


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!




ايجابية الردود ذات صدر رحب يتقبل اى شىء بابتسامة شجية

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!




ليس لديها سلبيات لانها ايجابية التفاعل 




5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)




( 1)
مثل كل الاعضاء




6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!




كونى دائما هكذا قلب صافى وعقل راجح وصدر رحيب


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


بالقطع ويحفزنى ذلك فى الدخول بمواضيع تحمل اسمها
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
مودتى ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 يناير 2009)

*ياااااااه كوكي هنا يامرحبا 
عدو الرجل
​*
1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع رائعة وتجعلني كما قال احي وليم 
اني عايز اسعمل موضوع مولع ضده موضوعها متناقض معاه تمام

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

ولا موضووووع
قصدي
كل مواضيعها رائعة و ولا موضوغ من مواضيعي يجي جنبها حاجة

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

دمها خفيف
وبتتضطهد كل الرجالة العلابة:hlp:
وبتحب تنرفز الرجالة:hlp:

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

:hlp: 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
:hlp:

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اعطيني انت النصيحة

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

*في العالب​*
*
كوكي اخت عزيزة وفاضلة وعسولة كل سنة وانت طيبة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> العضوة المباركة swity _koky_girl
> 
> 
> ...


وانت طيب يا مايكل وكفاية تقطيع فى فروتى ده انا غلبانه ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> سووووووووووووويتى ​
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ​جميله جدا جدا ​
> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> ...


ميرسى ليك اوووووووووووووى على كلامك وردك الحلو
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يناير 2009)

*بيشووووو بيشوووووو

هي النقط راحت فين ههههههههههههههههههههه

هوانت جهازك فية الحروف من غير نقط هههههه

ربنا يعورك هههههههههههه قصدي يعوضك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> swity _koky_girl
> 
> 
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...


*ايه الكلام الجميل ده يا وليم بجد ربنا يخليك 
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ياااااااه كوكي هنا يامرحبا
> عدو الرجل
> ​*
> *يا مرحبا بيك
> ...


ميرسى ليك اووووووووووووووى ولردك الحلو بس ابقا خد بالك من النقط ههههههههههههههههههه ولا ده نوع من انواع التعذيب يعنى انت تكتب وانا احاول اكمل النقط هههههههههههه
​


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2009)

*             swity _koky_girl

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضيع جميلة ومميزة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
هو فى مواضيع كتير بس بأمانة مش فاكر موضوع محدد
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
دمها خفيف 
مواضيعها حلوة

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مبتسبش حقها ههههههههههههه
اقصد لو حد عمل فيها مقلب لازم ترده
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
7

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اتمسكى بالمنتدى واوعى يوم تفكرى تسيبيه


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

غالبا آه


أتمنى ياكوكى ميكنش فى حاجة فى كلامة زعلتك أنا بتكلم بصراحة ومبحبش أكون منافق










*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

*ردي يا كوكي يا جميلة علي بقية حبايبك علشان بكرة هنتكلم عن شخصية مميزة جدا اخري 

عاوزين تعرفو مين 
هو عضو مميز جدا 

خليها مفجأة ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

> عاوزين تعرفو مين
> هو عضو مميز جدا
> 
> خليها مفجأة


​ 
لالالالالالالا 

انا عايز اعرف دلوقتى 

ماليش دعوه ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *             swity _koky_girl
> 
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> مواضيع جميلة ومميزة
> ...



*ميرسى ليك يا مايكل مايك
لا ابدا مافيش حاجه زعلتنى احلى حاجه الصراحه بس مين قالك انى بحب اخد حقى لما حديعمل فيا مقلب هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ​
> لالالالالالالا
> 
> انا عايز اعرف دلوقتى
> ...



وانا كمان عايز اعرف دلوقتى


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ​
> لالالالالالالا
> 
> انا عايز اعرف دلوقتى
> ...



*ههههههههههه
مش هقولك يا كوكو انت ومايكل مايك :t30:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2009)

*​كوكى القمراااايه

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جمييله وأجمل ما فيها أنها متنوعه فى كل الاقسام
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
بتعجبنى اختيارتها لسير القديسين والقسم العلمى

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيووبه وحبوبه وبتشجع الكل ومشاركاتها  جميله
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لالالالا كوكى دى عسووله خالص

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

زى ما بقول دايماا هى كوكى واحده معندناش غيرها 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

نفسى تحاول تكتب بنفسها اكتر ولو على سبيل التجربه
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
فى الحقيقه معظمها وأنا بفرح بده أووووى 


فكره جميله مش كده؟

تحفففففه *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *كوكى القمراااايه
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> جمييله وأجمل ما فيها أنها متنوعه فى كل الاقسام
> ...


*ميرسى يا دون دون بجد كلام اكترمن رائع ربنا يخليكى
على فكرة حاولت اكتب بنفسى مواضيع من دماغى بس بخاف اسلوبى وكده ميعجبش الاعضاء فبرجع عن التفكير ده بس وعد هحاول اكيد*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ردي يا كوكي يا جميلة علي بقية حبايبك علشان بكرة هنتكلم عن شخصية مميزة جدا اخري
> 
> عاوزين تعرفو مين
> هو عضو مميز جدا
> ...



*يا خبر النهارده بفلوس بكرة يبقا ببلاش هههههههههههههههه
ياترى مين بعدي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى يا دون دون بجد كلام اكترمن رائع ربنا يخليكى
> على فكرة حاولت اكتب بنفسى مواضيع من دماغى بس بخاف اسلوبى وكده ميعجبش الاعضاء فبرجع عن التفكير ده بس وعد هحاول اكيد*​



*لا ولا يهمك اكتبى انتى بس وهتلاقى الكل بيشجعك
أنا بجد بحلم باليوم اللى منتدانا ميبقاش فيه منقول كتير .. بس خلاص انا اخدت وعد منك
أما نشووف بقى هتنفذيه ولا لا :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يناير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي 
معانا عضو متميز وشخصية جميلة ومحبوب وهو    (سيزار )

 - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع جميلة  وهادفة  ومفيدة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كتير جدا منها
التفكير السليم

كنت اكتب لك كلام عني

مجروح من عدم الامانة​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
زووووق كتير وعقل حكيم​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
ليس احد بلا سلبيات الا يسوع​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
هو سيزار واحد في المنتدي​

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

بطل هجوووم علي المراة يا سيزووو​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

احيانا" وبتكون ردود جميلة مشجعة​
فكره جميله مش كده؟
مش علشان موضوعي لكن علشان بوكية ورد جمعنا فية كل الزهور الجميلة ذات الرائحة الجميلة​​*
*بتمنمالك كل التوفيق في حياتك يا سيزووو 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
 يلا يا شباب وشابات معانا البشمهندس سيزووووووو 

عاوزة هجووووووووووم كبيييييير​*


----------



## سيزار (4 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي
> معانا عضو متميز وشخصية جميلة ومحبوب وهو    (سيزار )
> 
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...





ميرسى كتير راجعه ليسوع باركك ربنا الف شكر يا غاليه دا كتير عاليا قوى 

وميرسى لشباب المنتدى وبراحه عليا بذات البنات والولاد صحابى عشان كنت امين حزب الرجاله هههه


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

*
للمميزة العزيزة سويتى كوكى.......
* 

 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
 
كلها راااااائعة لانها لا تعتمد الكمية ... يلا هات ونزل معدومة دي معدومة عندها

 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

بما انها تنتقي  مواضيعها بعناية فعذراااا لا استطيع ان اميز بين 
بين جودة مواضيعها اخاف  ان ميزت بين الاول والتاني  يزعل التاني
ولو الثاني يحزن الثالث ولو قلت .... عارفين بقى النهاية ههههههههههههههههه

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبة الى اقصى الحدود .. ومتسامحة ولا تزعج احد ....
وتعطي من نفسها للغير.. واهم شيء اشعر بان الايمان
يعشعش داخل قلبها


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مش عارف ..بيتهيئلي انها عصبية..لست اكيداااااااا هي تقولنا لانها صريحة



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

سؤال غريب معرفش ارد عليه 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

تنتبه على جهازها ..ههههههههه 
ممكن تمتلىء فايروس والفايروس بيعدي ...هههههههه


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ايوووووووووووووووة .. طبعااااااااااااااااااااا.. وتعليقاتها دائمااااااااااااا
تكون مفيدة مما يدل بانها تقراء..فرصة احكي لكم عن احد اللذين دخلوا موضوع
من مواضيعي ..وكتب ..شكرااااااا على مرورك ربنا يبرككهههههههههههههه

فكره جميله مش كده؟

رجعنا لراجعة للمسيح .. نقول جميلة وامرنا ...له
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



كوكى

الحقيقه انني مررت من هنا بشكل سريع

 لكني تجولت بين  الصفحات الجميله 

الصفحات التي تعبت من حملها لاؤصافك

فاشرقت شمسها  علينا بنور الابداع

المعبر عن ما سطره مرور الاعضاء قبلي

جزيل الشكر لك راجعة للمسيح على

موضوعك الذي سمح بمروري المتواضع

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههه​*
> 
> *مش هقولك يا كوكو انت ومايكل مايك :t30:*​


 
عرفت .....30:.... عرفت 

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2009)

سيزار ​ 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
​قمه الجمال 

مواضيعه كلها راااااااااااااااااااائعه جدا​​​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

​
كلهم جمال جدا ​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
ماليان مميزات 

بيعجبنى جدا طريقه ردوده 

وهوه مميز بردود رااااااااائعه  ​​​

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​
انوا تواجده فى بعض الاوقات بيقل ​​​

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
​
الخامس 

من غير زعل​


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​
هجوم زى ما انت عاوز واحنا وراك 

هههههههههههههههههه 

نصيحه 

محتاجين نشوف مواضيعك اكتر ومشاركتك المشجعه دائما​​​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

​
مش كتير 

بس بتكون ردود فى قمه الجمال​​​

فكره جميله مش كده؟
​
الفكره جامده جدا يا رجعا ليسوع 

تعيشى وتفكرلنا​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يناير 2009)

> هجوم زى ما انت عاوز واحنا وراك
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه



*بقي كدة يا كوكو
بتشجع سيزووو والشباب علي الهجوم علي المراة 

طيب وانا كتبتلكم موضوع في كتابات اسمة (لماذا التجني يا رجل )

وهعمل حسب المراة :t30:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> للمميزة العزيزة سويتى كوكى.......
> *
> 
> ...


*بجد ربنا يخلييييييييييييييييييييك على كلامك الجميل ده
ربنا يحميك **يا كليمو*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي
> معانا عضو متميز وشخصية جميلة ومحبوب وهو    (سيزار )
> 
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...


*ربنا معاك لو حصل الهجوووووووووووم ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بقي كدة يا كوكو​*
> *بتشجع سيزووو والشباب علي الهجوم علي المراة *​
> *طيب وانا كتبتلكم موضوع في كتابات اسمة (لماذا التجني يا رجل )*​
> 
> *وهعمل حسب المراة :t30:*​


 
لالالالالالالالالا

مايكلش معانا الاحزاب دى :t30:

30:30:30:​


----------



## سيزار (5 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا رجل المبادىء كوكو مان ... انت فين ياراجل بددور عليك من زمان

اولا بشكرك لحسن ردك وهذا الاطراء الذى لا استحقه ... والفضل الى راجعه ليسوع اخت عزيزه حقيقى


والاهم بقى ... نفسى اسمع كلمه المساوه دى تانى هههههههه عشان اعرف بس المساوه فى ايه بين الراجل والمرأه

شكرا كوكو


----------



## سيزار (5 يناير 2009)

عزيزتى .. سويت كوكى

الف شكر يا قمر على حسن ردودك وكلام الجميل دا بامانه .. كتر خيرك ياقمر والف شكر حقيقى على تعليقك ..

باركك ربنا وربنا يساعدك

سيزو


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 يناير 2009)

سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> شكرا رجل المبادىء كوكو مان ... انت فين ياراجل بددور عليك من زمان
> ...



*مرسي يا سيزووو 
انت زوق كتييير

بس متسمعش كلام الواد كوكو دة

دا تبع حسب اللي جاين يهدو النفوس 

والمزاكرة عاملة عمايلها معاة ومعليا حرارتة​*


----------



## max mike (7 يناير 2009)

أعذرونى من قلة مشاركاتى فى الموضوع المميز ده

وياريت سيزار ميزعلش منى عشان هو اللى عليه الدور


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> أعذرونى من قلة مشاركاتى فى الموضوع المميز ده
> 
> وياريت سيزار ميزعلش منى عشان هو اللى عليه الدور



*اهلا بيك يا مايكل 

وعزرناك 
بس من فضلك يا ريت تشاركنا بعد كدة 

الموضوع هينور بوجودك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن مشرف متميز جدا وحقيقي بيتعب في المنتدي ومجهودة كبير
وهو 
(مشرف الاخبار المسيحية (
 (biter​**- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها مواضيع هادفة ومميزة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موضوع اغرب كيكة زواج في العالم
وموضوع امثال مصورة

وموضوع الشفيعة المؤتمنة​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
زوووق كتيير ودمة خفيف واخلاقة عالية​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
ما بعرف​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
في الاخبار هو الاول​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اخرج شوية من قسمك يا بيتر 
وتفقد بقية الاقسام​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

الحقيقة ولا مرة دخلي موضوع لان انا اغلب مواضيعي في كتابات او في الاجتماعيات وهو مش بيخرج من الاخبار ​
فكره جميله مش كده؟

استنو رح رد علي نفسي 
جميلة لانها بتكرم الناس اللي فعلا بيتعبو في المنتدي والمنتدي قائم علي اكتافهم


يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة هجوووووووووووم علي بيتر مشرف الاخبار 

منورنا يا بيتر 
بتمنالك التوفيق في كل حياتك 
والنجاح في حياتك الروحية والعملية 
اللة معك​​*


----------



## الأخت مايا (8 يناير 2009)

انا عضو جديد ما لعرفو كتبر بس اكيد هوي مميز


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> انا عضو جديد ما لعرفو كتبر بس اكيد هوي مميز


* الحمد لله*
*شكرا مايا*​


----------



## الوداعة (8 يناير 2009)

*مميز يا بيتر ،
ربنا يباركك ، 
و تصير أكبر و أكبر .



*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2009)

bitar​ 
مشرف قسم الاخبار 

منور ياباشا 
​1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

​روووووووووووعه بجد 

كلها جميله جدا​​​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

​
مواضيع الصور 

كلها فى قمه الجمال 

ومواضيعه فى الاخبار مميزه 

ديما بيوافينا بكل جديد​​​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​
دمه خفيف جدا وعسوووووووووووول خالص​

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​مافيش خالص خالص​​​

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
​في الاخبار هو الاول​

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​عايزين نشوف مواضيعك فى الاقسام العامه والاجتماعيه​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

​الصراحه مش كتير 

بس ده لانوا مشغول​​​

فكره جميله مش كده؟

​فكره فى قمه الجمال 

لاننا بنتكلم على اشخاص مميزين جدا​​​​


----------



## BITAR (8 يناير 2009)

الوداعة قال:


> *مميز يا بيتر ،*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ، *
> *و تصير أكبر و أكبر .*​


* الله ينور عليك*
*ايتها الوداعه*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 يناير 2009)

_*

rgaa luswa قال:



دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن مشرف متميز جدا وحقيقي بيتعب في المنتدي ومجهودة كبير
وهو 

اهلا بيك يا استاذ بيتر 

(مشرف الاخبار المسيحية (
 (biter​- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مميزة جدا وبحس انى فى قلب الخبر بجد

وكمان مواضيعوه فى الترفيهى حلوة اوى ودمها خفيف اوى 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


فين دراجتى 

واغرب كيكة زواج 

وامثال مصورة 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

عسول جدا ودمة خفيف ومثقف 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

متمركز حولين قسم الاخبار 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

واحد بردوا فى الاخبار وخمسة ونص فى الترفيهى 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انتشر فى باقى الاقسام وشاركنا بارئاك فى الاجتماعيات 
[7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

يعنى مش كتير بس بيردلى فى المواضيع دايما بتاعت الاخبار قسمه بقى 
فكره جميله مش كده؟

زى العسل طبعا 
يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة هجوووووووووووم علي بيتر مشرف الاخبار 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*__*


rgaa luswa قال:



			[/font]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
منور يا استاذنا وربنا يبارك حياتك وكل سنة وانت طيب[/center][/b]_[/color][/size]


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2009)

bitar​



مشرف قسم الاخبار ​ 
منور ياباشا 
شكرا kokoman​ 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

روووووووووووعه بجد ​ 
كلها جميله جدا 
انت الاروع
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​


مواضيع الصور ​ 
كلها فى قمه الجمال ​ 
ومواضيعه فى الاخبار مميزه ​ 
ديما بيوافينا بكل جديد 
اخجلتم تواضعنا
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
دمه خفيف جدا وعسوووووووووووول خالص 
*برغم كبر السن عسول*
*ههههههههههههه*​ 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
مافيش خالص خالص 
شكرا​ 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​ 
في الاخبار هو الاول ​ 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

عايزين نشوف مواضيعك فى الاقسام العامه والاجتماعيه 
اوكى​ 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​ 

الصراحه مش كتير ​ 
بس ده لانوا مشغول 
حرام عليك يا ظالم
ههههههههههههههههه
اخر موضوع البدل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
فكره جميله مش كده؟​ 

فكره فى قمه الجمال ​ 
لاننا بنتكلم على اشخاص مميزين جدا ​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن مشرف متميز جدا وحقيقي بيتعب في المنتدي ومجهودة كبير
وهو 

**اهلا بيك يا استاذ بيتر* 

*(مشرف الاخبار المسيحية )*
*(biter)*​
*
- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مميزة جدا وبحس انى فى قلب الخبر بجد
شكرا engy_love_jesus

وكمان مواضيعه فى الترفيهى حلوة اوى ودمها خفيف اوى 
ههههههههههه
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


فين دراجتى 
طلعت فين
هههههههههههه
واغرب كيكة زواج 

وامثال مصورة 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

عسول جدا ودمة خفيف ومثقف 
هههههههههههههه
شكرا
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

متمركز حولين قسم الاخبار 
مظلوم
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

واحد بردوا فى الاخبار وخمسة ونص فى الترفيهى 
موافق
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انتشر فى باقى الاقسام وشاركنا بارئاك فى الاجتماعيات 
سأحاول
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

يعنى مش كتير بس بيردلى فى المواضيع دايما بتاعت الاخبار قسمه بقى 
سوف ارد
فكره جميله مش كده؟

زى العسل طبعا 
يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة هجوووووووووووم علي بيتر مشرف الاخبار ​*


----------



## سيزار (9 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> أعذرونى من قلة مشاركاتى فى الموضوع المميز ده
> 
> وياريت سيزار ميزعلش منى عشان هو اللى عليه الدور



*************************

يا استاذنا مايكل نورت يا اخى وشرفت بشكرك بشده حقيقى .. وكلمه واحده منك يعنى شاركت من قلبك

واشكرك على احساسك الغالى دا حقيقى ............

الغريب انى ملقتش غير تلات افراد من ضمن المنتدى كله الى اتكلموا  زرادو سؤاء رد مليان وكبير او حتى رد بسيط .. ووافى كتير..

شىء يخليك تفكر فى شىء مهم وانا كان هناك ردود قليله ..او عدم الالتفات لك . دا معناه انك صح

وانسان جد .. ومش اى رد ممكن يتكتب لك .. لانك بتهتم بمعنى الكلام وفهمه .. ولا اعتبره كره او شىء وحش والحمد لله بجد... اولا ..

على راى المثل يا ما فى الحبس مظاليم ..

ووفى مثل بيقول عرفت فلان قالوا اه قالوه عاشرته قالوه قال له لاء .. يبقى معرفتوش ..هه


وبشكرك اخى مايل كتير

وبشكر الاخت راجعه ليسوع كتير..


وطبعا الاخ بيتر منور المنتدى ونجمه لامع دائما ربنا يبارك فيك ويملاء حياتك خير

ووكلمه لك .. التميز يبداء بشىء مهم جدا .. وهو الاعمال الحسنه والتى تترجم الى خير

ربنا يدك كل ما تتمناه والف شكر لكم

وشكرا الاخت ذات القلم المدهب راجعه ليسوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 يناير 2009)

*الاخ الفاضل سيزار حقيقي انت نورت الموضوع بتواجدك فية 

وارجوك متزعلش لو كان عدد المشاركين في اثناء تواجدك كان قليل 

لكن هي فترة امتحانات وعدد كبير من الاعضاء مشغولين ولو دخلو المنتدي بيكونو 
مستعجلين ومش بيلحقو يشوفو المواضيع 

لكن دة ميخليناش ننكر انك انت عضو متميز ومحبوب ومحور اهتمام واحترام وتقدير من الكل

اختك  
رجعا ليسوع 


يلا يا جماعة احنا لسة معانا مشرف الاخبار  بيتر  

منور يا بيتر​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يناير 2009)

> *برغم كبر السن عسول
> ههههههههههههه
> *




اعذرنى 

بس هيه دى الحقيقه ​


----------



## mero_engel (10 يناير 2009)

*اهلا اهلا بمشرفنا العزيز *
*استاذ بيتر *

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
**رائعه ومميزه وبدل علي روحه الطيبه

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
**لا استاذ بيتر ليه مواضيع كتير مميزه  وفي اقسام كتير مش قسم واحد *​*

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيب وخفيف الدم وبيحب الجميع من قلبه وخدوم وزق جداا

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا بجد معرفتش سلبيات لحد دلوقتي

 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
 ياريت هو ينصحني 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
كتير وردو مشجعه وجميله


فكره جميله مش كده؟​​​​*

*طبعا طبعا *
*انت متجبيش حاجه وحشه 
*​*
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 يناير 2009)

*يلا يا بيتر رد علي كل حبايبك 
علشان بكرة هنتكلم عن حد تاني 
هو بصراحة 3  ايام مش كفاية ابدا  علي الاعضاء المحبوبين  وفية ناس مبتلحقش تعرف ان العضو دة موجود دلوقتي 
بس السبب في السرعة ان فية مميزين ومحبوبين كتييييييييييييييير ونفسنا نتكلم عليهم كلهم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

*زميلى العززززيز بيتررررررر
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
بيتر له حضور مميز فى اختيار اخباره ومواضيعه وحتى مشاركاته

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
مواضيعه فى قسم الصور بتكون جميله بجد 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
انسان طيب كان لى شرف رؤيته بس من بعيد هههههههههه

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

أحيانا بيكون  مقل شويه فى تواجده لكن ربنا يكون فى عونه اكييييد ده بسبب مشاغله 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
معندناااااش غير بيتر واحد مراسلنا من قسم الاخبار هههههههه

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
عاوزين نشوفله محاولات كتابيه أكتر فى اى قسم يحب يكتب فيه 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
أحيانا بس مش كتير واكيد ده بسبب انشغاله .. ربنا يكون فى عونه
فكره جميله مش كده؟

روووووووووعه ​*


----------



## BITAR (10 يناير 2009)

*اهلا اهلا بمشرفنا العزيز *​ 
*استاذ بيتر *
*اشكرك *mero_engel​ 
*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*رائعه ومميزه وبيدل علي روحه الطيبه*
*اكرر شكرى*​ 
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*لا استاذ بيتر ليه مواضيع كتير مميزه وفي اقسام كتير مش قسم واحد*​ 
*شهاده اعتز بها *​ 
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*طيب وخفيف الدم وبيحب الجميع من قلبه وخدوم وزوق جداا*
*دا من زوقك*​ 
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*لا بجد معرفتش سلبيات لحد دلوقتي*
*اشكرك يارب( مستورة )*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*ياريت هو ينصحني *
*من كنز القلب الصالح يخرج الصلاح*
*ومن كنز القلب الفاسد يخرج الفساد*
*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*كتير وردو مشجعه وجميله*
*تستحقيه*​ 

*فكره جميله مش كده؟*​​ 
*طبعا طبعا *
*انت متجبيش حاجه وحشه *​


----------



## BITAR (10 يناير 2009)

*زميلى العززززيز بيتررررررر*
*ايون يا *Dona Nabil
*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*بيتر له حضور مميز فى اختيار اخباره ومواضيعه وحتى مشاركاته*
*ااه طيب ممكن علاوة الاسعار نار*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*مواضيعه فى قسم الصور بتكون جميله بجد*
*شهاده كبيره اعتز بها *​ 
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*انسان طيب كان لى شرف رؤيته بس من بعيد هههههههههه*
*وانا احسست بأننى خسرت كثيرا بعد علمى بوجودك *​ 
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*أحيانا بيكون مقل شويه فى تواجده لكن ربنا يكون فى عونه اكييييد ده بسبب مشاغله *
*فعلا يا دونا انا عملى من 6 ص الى 6 م والاكل والذى منه *
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*معندناااااش غير بيتر واحد مراسلنا من قسم الاخبار هههههههه*
*اصل انا واحد بس*
*فلازم اكون الاول ولو الاخير هكون الاول*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*عاوزين نشوفله محاولات كتابيه أكتر فى اى قسم يحب يكتب فيه *​ *بالامانه بحاول انتشر واوعدك بالانتشار* 
*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*أحيانا بس مش كتير واكيد ده بسبب انشغاله .. ربنا يكون فى عونه*
*انا للاسف بحاول ارد ولاكن فى الاقسام الذى ادخلها*
*وطبعا جنابك منتشره فصعب جدا ارد على كل المشاركات*
*فكره جميله مش كده؟*​ 

*روووووووووعه *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> مواضيعه بجد حلوة بتعجبنى المواضيع الى فى الصور بتبقا حلوة اوى
> ...


منور يا بيتر


----------



## BITAR (10 يناير 2009)

*
- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعه بجد حلوة بتعجبنى المواضيع الى فى الصور بتبقا حلوة اوى
شكرا للمجامله الرقيقه يا swety koky girl
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
المواضيع الى فى الصور بتعجبنى كلها وبالذات موضوع حيوان ولقطات
 ههههههههههههه
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
انسان كويس وردوده حلوة
مميزاته كتير
 اخجلتم تواضعنا​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
تواجده قليل بس لما بيبقا موجود بيجيب مواضيع حلوة 
 ساحاول الانتشار
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
زى ما قال مافيش غير بيتر واحد بس ههههههههههه
 شهاده اعتز بها
فكرتنى بنكته
طالب هو الوحيد فى الفصل طلع فى الامتحان التانى
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ينتشر فى كل الاقسام طبعا على اد ما تقدر
ساحاول
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
اه غالبا بيرد على مواضيع ليا
اخيرا حد قال انى برد
ههههههههههههههههههههه
منور يا بيتر 
شكرا *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2009)

*بجد بجد  انت نورت الموضوع يا بيتر 

بس مش ملاحظ حاجة 

انت رديت علي الكل معدا  انا  !!!!!!!!!
​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية مميزة جدا بكل مواضيعها الجميلة 
بصراحة متميزة في كل المواضيع سواء روحية او من مواضيع الحياة العامة و مواضيع الطبخ 
كل مواضيعها مفيدة وهادفة
وهي العضوة المبارك ( هابي  انجل )

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها هادفة وروووعة وانا عن نفسي بستفيد منها​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
مواضيع كتيرة جدا منها
امي القوية 
الي من سيدخلون من الباب الضيق 

طرق عمل الارز (ملف كامل)


​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسانة طيبة جدا ومتواضعة وتحس ربنا في حياتها بجد​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا مشفتلهاش سلبيات​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

الخامس​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اديني نصيحة انتي يا هابي​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
احيانا وبتكون ردود مشجعة كتيير​

فكره جميله مش كده؟

علشان بتصتضيف ناس مخها كبير زي هابي انجل​
يلا يا اصحابي كل المغرمين بكتابات هابي انجل يدخلو  يقولو اللي جواهم 

منورة يا ملاكنا السعيد 
بتمنالك كل التوفيق في حياتك والنجاح في كل ما تلمسة يمينك
​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 يناير 2009)

*العضوة المبارك 
( هابي  انجل )
المحبوبــــــــــــــــــة
منورة يا ملاكنا 
انا مكانش ليا الشرف اني اعرفها عن قرب
لكن من المواضيع اللي دخلتها ليها 
عرفت البسيط من بحرها

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها روووعة
وممتازة وبعدها يلمس القلب ويؤثر فيه بشدة 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
أرجوك ,,,,, ابتسم
دموعك غالية عليا
 عندما تشعر ب.......
واحدثهم
 صلوات قصيرة بحسب ساعات النـهار والليل

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
انسانة طيبة جدا ومتواضعة وجميلة وهادية ومحبة للجميع


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اديني نصيحة وتكسبي فيا ثوااااااااب

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
احيانا وده يشرفني


فكره جميله مش كده؟
:smil8:




بتمنالك كل التوفيق في حياتك والنجاح 
ربنا يبارك حيااااااااااااتك
ويقف معاكي دايماااااااا

​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يناير 2009)

*العضوة المبارك ( هابي انجل )

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها كلها جميله جدا وروحيه ومفيده جدا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

 كلمات نجهل معناها

ما اصعب هذه البصه يا اللهى

عقاب الاطفال

ماذا تفعل عندما يضيق بك الحال ؟

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسانه جميله وهاديه وطيبه جدااا وزؤق قووي

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

الحمد لله مفيش

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مفيش غير ملاك واحد عندنا

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ملاكنا الجميل هي اللي تنصحني طبعا

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

دايما بتنورني بردودها الجميله

فكره جميله مش كده؟

فكره راجعا ليسوع



بتمنالك حياه جميله وسعيده يا هااابي

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه

وربنا يبارك خدمتك
​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يناير 2009)

*فينك يا هابي 
لوين بتروحي ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يناير 2009)

هـــــــــــــابى انجــــــــل

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
​
فى قمه الرووووووووووعه​

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضعها كلها راااااااااائعه جدا ومفيده 
​

​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
طيبه جدا 

بتختار مواضعها بعنايه ​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​
مافيش​​​

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​
السادس 

بس ماتزعلش منى 
​​​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​
انا عايز نصيحه منك 

(بمناسبه الامتحانات)​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

​
كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير بترد على مواضيعى 

اتمنالك حياه سعيده​
8-فكره جميله مش كده؟​ 
اكيد,,,,,,,,,,, اكيد ,,,,,,,,,,,,اكيد 
​


----------



## happy angel (13 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية مميزة جدا بكل مواضيعها الجميلة
> بصراحة متميزة في كل المواضيع سواء روحية او من مواضيع الحياة العامة و مواضيع الطبخ
> كل مواضيعها مفيدة وهادفة
> وهي العضوة المبارك ( هابي  انجل )
> ...



*ميرسى كتيررر حبيبتى لذوقك انا لااستحق الكلا م الجميل ده


انتى مواضيعك رااائعه جدا 


ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (13 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *العضوة المبارك
> ( هابي  انجل )
> المحبوبــــــــــــــــــة
> منورة يا ملاكنا
> ...



*ميرسى كتيررر يابيشوو عل الكلام الجميل ده

نصيحة لك انك تذاكر وتهتم بمستقبلك


ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2009)

*لسان الحكمة (هابي انجل )
يلا يا جميلة ردي علي الكل علشان بكرة هنتكلم عن عضو تاني مميز بردة 
منورة يا سيدتي​*


----------



## happy angel (14 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *العضوة المبارك ( هابي انجل )
> 
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لذوقك يامايكل انا لااستحق الكلام الجميل ده


انت مواضيعك جميلة جدا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (14 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هـــــــــــــابى انجــــــــل
> 
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ​
> ...





*ميرسى لذوقك ياكوكو انا لااستحق الكلام الجميل ده

مش ممكن ازعل منك

انت مواضيعك جميلة جدا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يناير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك ومميز جدا ومحبوب هو

( توني تون )


 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

[مواضيعة كلها جميلة وليها هدف​b]​*
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
*الحقيقة كل مواضيعة جميلة 
وعجبني منها 
قمة الالم ان تعشق شخص لن يكون لك
الام المسيح
كيف تتحكم في غضبك 
البطل​*
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*زوق كتير  واخلاقة عالية ودمة خفيف​*
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*لا مشفتش لة سلبيات​*
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

*اممممممممم
السادس​*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
*زود مواضيعك يا توني​*
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

*في الحقيقة ايوة  وبحب ردودة جدا​*​[/b]


*يلا يا اصحابي 
عاوزة هجووووووووووم كبير علي توني تون 
هنقطع في فروتة 
يا جماعة انا عاوزة احس حاجة جديدة في الموضوع 
يعني زي مثلا لو الضيف اللي بنتكلم عنة وانت عاوزة تقولة حاجة اي حاجة شكر او عتاب او اي حاجة عاوزة  حاجة تشد​*


----------



## SALVATION (15 يناير 2009)

_حرام عليكى يا راجعا ليسوع بتخدينى على خوانة
طيب ده فى اعضاء كتييير انا مش اتكلمت عنها هنا بجد التمس عزر منهم 
بجد انا بحب كل الاعضاء هنا من كل قلبى وبصلى دايما اننا نستمر دايما على وصال فى المحبة هنا وفى الملكوت بأذن يسوع_​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يناير 2009)

_


rgaa luswa قال:



*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك ومميز جدا ومحبوب هو

( توني تون )


 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

[مواضيعة كلها جميلة وليها هدف​b]​*
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
*الحقيقة كل مواضيعة جميلة 
وعجبني منها 
قمة الالم ان تعشق شخص لن يكون لك
الام المسيح
كيف تتحكم في غضبك 
البطل​*
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*زوق كتير  واخلاقة عالية ودمة خفيف​*
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*لا مشفتش لة سلبيات​*
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

*اممممممممم
السادس​*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
*زود مواضيعك يا توني​*
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

*في الحقيقة ايوة  وبحب ردودة جدا​*​[/b]


*يلا يا اصحابي 
عاوزة هجووووووووووم كبير علي توني تون 
هنقطع في فروتة 
يا جماعة انا عاوزة احس حاجة جديدة في الموضوع 
يعني زي مثلا لو الضيف اللي بنتكلم عنة وانت عاوزة تقولة حاجة اي حاجة شكر او عتاب او اي حاجة عاوزة  حاجة تشد​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير راجعا ليسوع على زوقك وحسيت انك بتكلمى عن حد تانى مش انا
يسوع يقدرنى واكون مستحق
اما بقى بالنسبة للمواضيع حاضر 



			يلا يا اصحابي 
عاوزة هجووووووووووم كبير علي توني تون 
هنقطع في فروتة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

استرها يارب ده انا غلبان



			يا جماعة انا عاوزة احس حاجة جديدة في الموضوع 
يعني زي مثلا لو الضيف اللي بنتكلم عنة وانت عاوزة تقولة حاجة اي حاجة شكر او عتاب او اي حاجة عاوزة  حاجة تشد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وجية تفكرى فى التغير على حظى؟
هقول اية يكفينى الصمت_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2009)

*العضو الجميل والطيب ( توني تون )


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعه كلها جميله ومفيده جدا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

صور لم أتوقع أن أشاهدها في حياتي ‏
هل اراد الله ان يكون للانسان وجهين ‏
كيـــف تكـ.ـسب النقــاش لصالحك.. وتقنع الطرف الآخـــر برأيك ! ‏

ومواضيع كتيره تانيه


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيب وهادي وزؤق جداا

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا مفيش

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

هوه توووني واحد 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عايزين مواضيع اكتر من كده من مواضيعك الجميله والمفيده

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

كتير جدا بينورني بردوده

​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية مميزة جدا بكل مواضيعها الجميلة
> بصراحة متميزة في كل المواضيع سواء روحية او من مواضيع الحياة العامة و مواضيع الطبخ
> كل مواضيعها مفيدة وهادفة
> وهي العضوة المبارك ( هابي  انجل )
> ...


*منورانا يا احلى ملالالالالالالالالالالالالاك
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يناير 2009)

> وجية تفكرى فى التغير على حظى؟
> هقول اية يكفينى الصمت



*معلش  بقة يا توني 
مش يمكن علشان انت حد مميز  مش اي حد 

علشان كدة عاوزاهم  يقولو كلام جديد حتي لو يشتمو فيك :t30:​*


----------



## SALVATION (15 يناير 2009)

_


mikel coco قال:



*العضو الجميل والطيب ( توني تون )


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعه كلها جميله ومفيده جدا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

صور لم أتوقع أن أشاهدها في حياتي ‏
هل اراد الله ان يكون للانسان وجهين ‏
كيـــف تكـ.ـسب النقــاش لصالحك.. وتقنع الطرف الآخـــر برأيك ! ‏

ومواضيع كتيره تانيه


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيب وهادي وزؤق جداا

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا مفيش

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

هوه توووني واحد 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عايزين مواضيع اكتر من كده من مواضيعك الجميله والمفيده

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

كتير جدا بينورني بردوده

​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير يا مايكل
حقيقى مميزات كتيييره بلاقيها فيك من طبيعة مشركاتك ونشاطك
يسوع يزيدك محبة ويبارك خدمتك
بس يا عم اللى انت بتقوله ده كتييييييييير
ههههههه
حقيقى يكفينى الوقت اللى ادتهونى ده
ده كتيييييييييييير_​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يناير 2009)

_


rgaa luswa قال:



*معلش  بقة يا توني 
مش يمكن علشان انت حد مميز  مش اي حد 

علشان كدة عاوزاهم  يقولو كلام جديد حتي لو يشتمو فيك :t30:​*

أنقر للتوسيع...


اه ده انتى مستقصدانى بقى
هههههههههه
يارب محدش يدخل
طيب خلينى اكتب حاجة لهابى انجل
بجد لو فضلت اتكلم عن موضعها مش هلاقى كلام اقولة بجد بتعجبنى جدا 
اعتراف اهو يا راجعا ليسوع سجلى
فى مواضيع بتكون عنونها بتوضح ما فيها انا مش بقراها بالكامل بس هابى انجل من الاعضاء اللى مش بسيب كلمة فى مواضيعهم
يسوع يبارك خدمتها دايما​_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2009)

تونى منور 

مش هقول رأيى طبعا 

انت عارف السبب 

هههههههههههههههههههه 

بصراحه يا جماعه تونى ده واد جدع 

كفايه عليك الكلمتين دول ​


----------



## SALVATION (16 يناير 2009)

_


kokoman قال:



تونى منور 

مش هقول رأيى طبعا 

انت عارف السبب 

هههههههههههههههههههه 

بصراحه يا جماعه تونى ده واد جدع 

كفايه عليك الكلمتين دول ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مشكور يا مان 
يا مان احنا كفاية علينا تشريفك
انا مش قلت محدش يدخل الموضوع؟
هههههههههههههه
سؤال يا راجعا ليسوع
هو انا هفضل كده كام يوم؟_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 يناير 2009)

> سؤال يا راجعا ليسوع
> هو انا هفضل كده كام يوم؟



*اية يا توني انت لحقت زهقت 
انتا قاعد امبارح يعني هتفضل لغاية بكرة مشرفنا​*


----------



## سيزار (16 يناير 2009)

اخى تونى من الشخصيات التى احبها جدا واحترمه جدا ... علاوه على تفكيره الجميل جدا . واسلوبه فى الردود 

بارك ربنا فيه

وشكرا اختى راجعه ليسوع اخترتى الشخصيه الصح بجد ..

وتونى فى كلمتين

العقل . والاحترام​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 يناير 2009)

*عضو مبارك
 ومميز جدا 
ومحبوب 
وعسول
هو

( توني تون )


 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضيعة كلها جميلة 


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كيف تتحكم في غضبك 
نوماً هنيئاً......!!! ‏
عشـــر وصـــايــــا للأمهــــــات 


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مش هقول:t30:


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مش هقول:t30:



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
مش هقول:t30:


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اديني نصيحة

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
ياعني
احيانا

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 يناير 2009)

*اية يا بيشووو  دة 
كل حاجة مش هقول  مش هقول 

لا مليش دعوة بقة مينفعش الكلام دة​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 يناير 2009)

*عضو مبارك
ومميز جدا 
ومحبوب 
وعسول
هو

( توني تون )


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيب جدا وجده موووووووووووت وراجل بجد وبيحب الخير للكل 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كيف تتحكم في غضبك 
ما معنى المسيح ابن الله 
عشـــر وصـــايــــا للأمهــــــات 


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
هادى وردودة فعالة 


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
تواجدة خفيف ومش بيسال عليا :crying::crying:


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
6


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اتشاقى شوية :smil15::smil15::smil15:

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
ساعات كتير اوى بينورنى 
احيانا

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 يناير 2009)

_


rgaa luswa قال:



*اية يا توني انت لحقت زهقت 
انتا قاعد امبارح يعني هتفضل لغاية بكرة مشرفنا​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب نشكر يسوع هانت
هههههههههه
ميرسى كتييير راجعا ليسوع_​


----------



## SALVATION (16 يناير 2009)

_


سيزار قال:



اخى تونى من الشخصيات التى احبها جدا واحترمه جدا ... علاوه على تفكيره الجميل جدا . واسلوبه فى الردود 

بارك ربنا فيه

وشكرا اختى راجعه ليسوع اخترتى الشخصيه الصح بجد ..

وتونى فى كلمتين

العقل . والاحترام​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير يا سيزار
بس ده كتييير
يسوع مش يحرمنى ابدا من زوقك وتقديرك العالى_​


----------



## SALVATION (16 يناير 2009)

_


bishoragheb قال:



*عضو مبارك
 ومميز جدا 
ومحبوب 
وعسول
هو

( توني تون )


 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضيعة كلها جميلة 


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كيف تتحكم في غضبك 
نوماً هنيئاً......!!! ‏
عشـــر وصـــايــــا للأمهــــــات 


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مش هقول:t30:


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مش هقول:t30:



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
مش هقول:t30:


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اديني نصيحة

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
ياعني
احيانا

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير يا بيشو
انت انسان جميل وقلبك طيب ونشيط يسوع يعلم اللى جواية من نحيتك
ونصحتى ليك انك دايما تحافظ على قلبك الطيب
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_​


----------



## SALVATION (16 يناير 2009)

_


rgaa luswa قال:



*اية يا بيشووو  دة 
كل حاجة مش هقول  مش هقول 

لا مليش دعوة بقة مينفعش الكلام دة​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

اية يا راجعا ليسوع مالك بية ؟ما الراجل قال فينا كلمتين حلوين ولا انتى بتهدى النفوس
هههههههههههههه
احنا اتفقنا يا راجعا ليسوع والنصف جنيه جى فى السكه 
ولاا هترجعى فى كلامك؟
لاء يا جماعة بجد انا عايز اسمع عيوب او نصايح زى ما تسموها بجد هستفيد منها اوى​_


----------



## SALVATION (16 يناير 2009)

_


engy_love_jesus قال:



*عضو مبارك
ومميز جدا 
ومحبوب 
وعسول
هو

( توني تون )


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيب جدا وجده موووووووووووت وراجل بجد وبيحب الخير للكل 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كيف تتحكم في غضبك 
ما معنى المسيح ابن الله 
عشـــر وصـــايــــا للأمهــــــات 


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
هادى وردودة فعالة 


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
تواجدة خفيف ومش بيسال عليا :crying::crying:


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
6


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اتشاقى شوية :smil15::smil15::smil15:

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
ساعات كتير اوى بينورنى 
احيانا

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى يا انجى على كلام الرقيق بجد انتى سكرة وطيب وغاوية تبكينى بمواضيعك المؤثرة
انا يا باشا مش اقدر مش اسأل عنك بس يا بخت من زار وخفف ههههههههههه
ميرسى كتييير يا انجى​_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكور يا مان _
> _يا مان احنا كفاية علينا تشريفك_
> _انا مش قلت محدش يدخل الموضوع؟_
> _هههههههههههههه_
> ...


ههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا واد 

اخجلتم تواضعنا 

اخلص بس من الامتحانات وهفقلك 30:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> اية يا راجعا ليسوع مالك بية ؟ما الراجل قال فينا كلمتين حلوين ولا انتى بتهدى النفوس
> هههههههههههههه *ايوة انا جاية اولع النفوس هههههههه قصدي اهدي النفوس*
> احنا اتفقنا يا راجعا ليسوع والنصف جنيه جى فى السكه
> ولاا هترجعى فى كلامك؟ *بس  دير  بالك اللي يرجع في كلامة يبقي .........​*لاء يا جماعة بجد انا عايز اسمع عيوب او نصايح زى ما تسموها بجد هستفيد منها اوى​_


 *هو اللي قال اهو 
منا بقول كدة 
زهقنا كل اللي نستضيفه نقعد نشكر فية عاوزين نقطع في حد شوية ههههههههههه​*


[/center][/color][/size][/font][/b]


----------



## GogoRagheb (16 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اية يا بيشووو  دة
> كل حاجة مش هقول  مش هقول
> 
> لا مليش دعوة بقة مينفعش الكلام دة​*



*ههههههههههههههه
لأ
برضه مش هقول
توني حبيبي وعارف انا هقول ايه!:smil8:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 يناير 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> لأ
> برضه مش هقول
> توني حبيبي وعارف انا هقول ايه!:smil8:​*



*يا سلام وانت بترد يعني بدل بيشوو اخوك 

بقي كدة يعني انت وتوني حبايب واطلع انا منها يعني 

مخصماكم ومش لاعبة معاكم بس هة :heat:​*


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_


kokoman قال:



ههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا واد 

اخجلتم تواضعنا 

اخلص بس من الامتحانات وهفقلك 30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

نشكر يسوع انا اخرى انهارده
ههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_


rgaa luswa قال:



*هو اللي قال اهو 
منا بقول كدة 
زهقنا كل اللي نستضيفه نقعد نشكر فية عاوزين نقطع في حد شوية ههههههههههه​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

_​_


rgaa luswa قال:



			[/font][/b]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يخليكى
هههههههههه[/color][/size]_[/center]


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_


gogoragheb قال:



*ههههههههههههههه
لأ
برضه مش هقول
توني حبيبي وعارف انا هقول ايه!:smil8:​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير يا جوجو
انت زووووووووق_​


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_


rgaa luswa قال:



*يا سلام وانت بترد يعني بدل بيشوو اخوك 

بقي كدة يعني انت وتوني حبايب واطلع انا منها يعني 

مخصماكم ومش لاعبة معاكم بس هة :heat:​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا بنتى مهو الراجل قال كلمتين كويسين اهو بقى
طيب اقولك
يلاا قولى انتى العيوب وبصراحة
وانا يا ستى مديلك حصانة يعنى اتكلمى برحتك وقطعى فراوى برحتك 
اصل دول اعضاء غاوية مجملات ورينا انتى بقى
مستنيى_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> يا بنتى مهو الراجل قال كلمتين كويسين اهو بقى
> طيب اقولك
> يلاا قولى انتى العيوب وبصراحة
> ...



*انا هقول وهفصح 
يا جماعة توني علية ليا شيكولاتاية ورجع في كلامة 
واللي يرجع في كلماتة يبقي ......

وكمان مجامل اوووي وزوق زيادة عن اللزوم
اية الكلام الفارغ دة 
مش هعرف اطلع فيك القطط الفطسانة يعني 
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2009)

يلا مشوا الواد تونى من هنا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rana1981 (17 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك ومميز جدا ومحبوب هو
> 
> ( توني تون )
> 
> ...


​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2009)

*اهلا بالجميلة رانا 
عنجد نورتينا يا قمر 

ويا ريت تشرفينا علطول ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2009)

*يلا يا توني 
رد علشان هتكلم عن عضوة عسولة خالص 
​*


----------



## max mike (18 يناير 2009)

*مين هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

مين ......... مين ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يناير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة معانا العضوة المباركة الحبوبة الذكية  جيلان ​* ما رايك في المواضيع  يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
*كل مواضيعها علمية وجميلة​*
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
*النوم والرياضة خير وقاية من السرطان
ملابس المستقبل الذكية فساتين حريرة

المشروب الساخن يفجر المشاعر الدافئة​*
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*عقلانية كتير  ولطيفة وزوق​*
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

*دوختني علي ما ردت عليا​*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
*السادس​*
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

*زودي من وجودك معانا يا قمر​*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

*احيانا"​*
فكره جميله مش كده؟[/center][/color][/size][/font][/b]

*شوووور علشان بتصتضيف المثقفين اللي زي جيلان 
علي فكرة كل مواضيعها في الملتقي الثقافي والعلمي 


يلا يا جماعة هنتكلم عن جيلان​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

> الذكية جيلان




هههههههههههههههههه

عجبتنى اوى الجمله دى 

1- ما رايك في المواضيع يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
​
مواضيع كلها معلومات رااااائعه وهامه 
​​​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
​
كتييييييييييير 

فى الملتقى الثقافى والعلمى​

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​
مميزات 

مااعتقدش جيلان عندها مميزات 

ههههههههههههه 

طيب هقول ميزه علشان ماتزعليش بس 

طريقه ردودها مستفزه 

ههههههههههههههههه​​​

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
مابتدخلش المنتدى كتير زى الاول​​​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
​
الثامن​

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​
عايزين نشوفك اكتر فى المنتدى 

وياريت نشوف مواضيعك بره قسم الملتقى الثقافى والعلمى​​​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

​
اليومين دول نادرا جدا 

وده لانها بتمتحن 

ربنا معاكى يا بنتى 

بدعيلك اهه 

هههههههههههههههههههههه​​​

فكره جميله مش كده؟

طبعا فكره فى قمه الجمال 

تعيشى وتفكرلنا ​


----------



## جيلان (18 يناير 2009)

*اسفة حبيبتى انى مردتش بسرعة بس عليا الطلاق مكنتش هنا لما كتبتيلى*
*ميرسى يا قمر على الكلام الحلو ده انا بحاول انتشر فى المنتدى اهه بس اليومين دول لو انتشرت هنا الى فى البيت هينشرونى انا بعد النتيجة هههههه*
*خلاص يومين اخلص امتحانات و هلزقلكوا لحد ما تزهقوا منى*
*ميرسى على رأيك الجميل ده انتى كلك زوء بامانة*

*منور يا كوكو شكل فى ضحايا كتير اوى هيطلعوا من الموضوع ده ههههههه*
*شفتى قلك اهه عشن الامتحانات كوكو*
*يا لهوى ده كوكو عرف امل الناس العاديين هيعملوا ايه بقى هههههه *
*( ردودى مستفرزة هاااا ماااشى )*
*احم احم*
*شكرا يا كوكو على رأيك وعلى المميزات الكتير دى *
*ده خمس نجوم الى بتعمله ده يا راجل*
*هنتحاسب بعدين بقى مش قدام الناس كدى :11azy:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2009)

اى خدعه خمس نجوم 

مش نجمه ولا اتنين 

هيه فيها حساب 

طيب 

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2009)

*العضوه الشقيه جيلان

1- ما رايك في المواضيع يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها جميله ومفيده
بس قليله الايام دي

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

لا اهملك ولا اتركك ‏

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

كل خير 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

كتير انا لسه هعد

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مفيش غير جيلان واحده

وانشاء الله تكون اخر واحده

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انتشري شويه في اقسام كتيره بتناديكي

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليل جدااا

بس ردودها كلها بتكون شقيه وحلوه​*

*ربنا معاكي يابت يا جيجي 

وانشاء الله تنجحي وتعزمينا علي حاجه حلوه

وانشاء الله افرح فيكي قريب

كل سنه وانتي طيبه​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2009)

جيلان المميزة


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

قليلة انما هادفة................


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل المواضيع التي تشترك بها في الثقافي

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

الذكاء الخارق فهي اكبر من عمرها... وتحمل هم المستضعف والمظلوم...


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


كثيره ولا تعد لذا لن  اذكرها فليس هناك متسع من الوقت..ههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

لا يوجد غير جيلان واحدة على ما اعتقد.....
 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ان تدخل مواضيعي حتى استفيد من ردودها وشرحها للموضوع
اذ ان ردودها  دائما تكون بمثابة شرح كامل مفصل...
 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالثقاقي فقط ...................
 
فكره جميله مش كده؟

هو نقدر نقول غير جميلة.....
 




جيلان

لا يمكن للروعة ان تتنصل من حضرتك....

في كل موضوع  وجدت الروعة والجمال ...

في كل مرة اكتشف في مواضيعك الكمال  ...

لذا لا يحق لك ان تجعلينا  نشتاق المعرفة.... 

 كما تشتاق الارض القاحلة للغيث ...

دمت رائعة الحس والشعور ....

مع المستضعف والمقهور....

لك مني الشكر والتقدير


كليمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2009)

*جيلان 

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟

مواضيع مميزة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟

كتييييييير

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مميزاتها كتير اهمها روح المرح اللى عندها

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

غالبا مفيش

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

5

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

مفيش كل واحد عارف مصلحته ههههههههههههههههههه


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

آه كتير
























*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة معانا العضوة المباركة الحبوبة الذكية  جيلان ​**ما رايك في المواضيع  يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> ​*كلها فى الثقافى ولما بتطلع بره يبقا لازم نزغط ههههههه​*
> *
> ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> ...


*يالا يا جى جى نورينا وردى
*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 يناير 2009)

[*العضوه الشقيه جيلان

1- ما رايك في المواضيع يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها جميله ومفيده
بتفكرني بنفسي وانا صغير:hlp:

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

ولا واحد
قصدي
 سلسلة المواقع العلمية ( متجدد )
يسوع افضل من بابا نويل

وكتيييييييير ‏

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبة وهادية وكويسة وقمورة
مش جيلان طبعاا:t30: 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

ان الله ستارررررررر

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

:hlp:

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

:hlp:

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليل جدااا جدا جدا جدااا الي ما لا نهاية

​*

*ربنا معاكي ويبارك حياتك
صليلي كتييييييييييير

كل سنه وانتي طيبه​*[/QUOTE]


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يناير 2009)

*جى جى انتى كل عضو داخل كاتب فيكى شعر ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بكرة نخلص امتحانات وتيجى تشوفى الى بيقطعوا فى فروتك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

*اعزروا جيلان يا جماعة بتمتحن 
انا بكرة هكتب عن عضوة مميزة جدا وحبوبة جدا 
ومعروفة في المنتدي بقصة جميلة جدا جدا جدا 
قصة حب حلوة
شوقتكم صح 
هتتجننوا عاوزين تعرفو مين 
لالالا خليها سوبرااااااايس



وانتي بقة يا جيلان ابقي ادخلي منين لما تفضي وابقي ردي علي حبايبك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *
> انا بكرة هكتب عن عضوة مميزة جدا وحبوبة جدا
> ومعروفة في المنتدي بقصة جميلة جدا جدا جدا
> قصة حب حلوة
> ...





*عرفت مين :t30:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *عرفت مين :t30:​*



*لالالا يا مايكل 
انت معرفتش 
انت بتقول كدة وخلاص  
لو عرفت قولي في رسالة خاصة اوعي تحرق المفجاة
بس انت معرفتش :t30:​*


----------



## جيلان (20 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *العضوه الشقيه جيلان
> 
> 1- ما رايك في المواضيع يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
كتييييير ها ماشى
بس عندك حق مفروض انتشر فى المنتدى شوية
اعزرنى بجد انى اليومين دول مكنتش بدخل بس خلصت امتحانات بقى وهتلاقينى فوق دماغكوا فى كل حتة 30:*


----------



## جيلان (20 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جيلان المميزة
> 
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...



*يا لهوى كل ده 
ده كتييييير عليا اوى يا كليم
ميرسى بجد على الكلام الحلو الى انا مش قده ده
ومعلش انا كنت بمتحن وغبت عنكوا شوية وهعوض فى الاجازة اهه
وواضح ان كلكوا متفقين على موضوع سلبياتى الكتير دى ههههههههه
وانا معاكوا بردوا والى كليم يعرفه عنى كويس التسرع *


----------



## جيلان (20 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *جيلان
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟
> 
> ...



*اخيرا واحد اعترف انى برد فى مواضيعه يا ظالمنى انتوا
عشن فترة الامتحانات كدة بس :11azy:
ماشى يا مايكل ميرسى يا باشا الهى تتردلك يوم فرحك كدى قادر يا كريم :crazy_pil*


----------



## جيلان (20 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *يالا يا جى جى نورينا وردى
> *​




*ايون عنيدة انا صح وعصبية كمان يا بت نسيتى تقولى دى :hlp:
انتوا بوظتونى خالص هههههههههههه
ميرسى يا حبى على كلامك *


----------



## جيلان (20 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> [*العضوه الشقيه جيلان
> 
> 1- ما رايك في المواضيع يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*يا عينى يابنى انت كنت مثقف وانت صغير طيب راححوا فين لما كبرت
يلا ولا تزعل نفسك الزمن بيعمل اكتر من كدى بردوا :t30:*



> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> 
> ولا واحد
> قصدي
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
يا لهوى هو انا مش طيبة ولا ايه ولا مش باين عليا :11azy:*



> 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ان الله ستارررررررر
> 
> ...


*

وانت طيب يا مطلع عينى بس عايزة نصايح بقى
ويا ريت لو نسمع السلبيات لو سمحت وهتقبلها بصدر رحم طبعا كالعادة :nunu0000:​*


----------



## جيلان (20 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *جى جى انتى كل عضو داخل كاتب فيكى شعر ههههههههههههههههههههههههه بكرة نخلص امتحانات وتيجى تشوفى الى بيقطعوا فى فروتك*



*ههههههههه
ايون ياختى شفتهم قبل الامتحان بكام ساعة ورديت عليهم بعده وفى النص حليت كويس
وشكوا حلو عليا
عايزة تشوفى دم يا بت مش هنولك الى بالك :t30:*


----------



## جيلان (20 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اعزروا جيلان يا جماعة بتمتحن
> انا بكرة هكتب عن عضوة مميزة جدا وحبوبة جدا
> ومعروفة في المنتدي بقصة جميلة جدا جدا جدا
> قصة حب حلوة
> ...



*انا جيت اهه وببركة صلواتكوا حليت كويس
بس والنبى ما تزعلى منى يا قمر انت معلش اعزرينى اهى ايام سودة وعدت خلاص
ميرسى يا حبى على رأيك وعلى فكرة الموضوع الحلوة دى
وانا خمنت مين الى بعدى بردوا 30:*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *انا جيت اهه وببركة صلواتكوا حليت كويس
> بس والنبى ما تزعلى منى يا قمر انت معلش اعزرينى اهى ايام سودة وعدت خلاص
> ميرسى يا حبى على رأيك وعلى فكرة الموضوع الحلوة دى
> وانا خمنت مين الى بعدى بردوا 30:*



*كويس انك خلصتي علي خير يا جيجي علشان تنورينا علطول يا قمر 
دمك شربات وعسولة خالص امال اية اللي العيال دول مطلعينة عليكي 
اللي يقول عنيدة واللي يقول عصبية 
انا شايفة خفة دم  وشقاوة لذيذة بس 
كفارة من الامتحانات يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن مشرفة جميلة وعسلوة خالص 
ومعروفة في المنتدي بقصة حب حلوة جميلة ومكللة بالزواج 
هي الاستاذة /فادية 

زوجة الاستاذ يوحنا نصر 



ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع جميلة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
مواضيع كتيرة ومنها
وتمضي السنين 
في زكري رحيل الوالد العزيز

احلي صور التسريحات والمكياج​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

عسولة ومرحة وطيبة ومحبوبة من الجميع​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

اللة اعلم​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

معندناش غير فادية واحدة​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
انا هغير المرة دي 
وهقول سؤال لفادية بدل ما انا اديها نصيحة 
اية اكتر حاجة حبيتيها في الاستاذ يوحنا 
واية اكتر حاجة حبها فيكي 
وفي سؤال في دماغي معلش انا اصلي فضولية شوية
هو انتي ويوحنا مكنتوش بتعرفو بعض قبل المنتدي , يعني التعارف بدايتة من المنتدي ؟​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

لا ولا مرة بس عازراها 
اكيد وقتها ضيق ومشغولة​
فكره جميله مش كده؟
هرد علي نفسي 
اكيد لما تستضيف ناس زي فادية 


يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة كلة يجي هنا في الموضوع دة يتكلم عن فادية 
​
​*


----------



## فادية (21 يناير 2009)

> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > * دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن مشرفة جميلة وعسلوة خالص​*
> ...


 
*ربنا يسترررررررررر:crazy_pil*​

*من غير ضرب يا اصحابي انا بردو اختكم :hlp:*​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

​راااااااااااااااائعه جدا ولكنها نادره​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
​
كلها فى قمه الرووووووعه 

ومختاره بعنايه​​​

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
مشاركتها كلها مشجعه​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
مافيش​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​
من غير زعل 

الثامن​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
​

النصائح 
1- عايزين نشوفك اكتر فى المنتدى 
2- ياريت ماتحرمناش من مواضيعك 
3- ياريت نشوف مواضيع خارج قسم الاشراف 

بس كفايه دول​

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

الصراحه اه 

بس للاسف بيكون نادرا ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*المشرفه الجميله فاديه


-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها جميله بس قليل قوي الايام دي

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كلها جميله ومفيده

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

هاديه ودمها خفيف وردودها رقيقه

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لسه مشوفتش 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مفيش غير فاديه واحده

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

تنتشر اكتر من كده في المنتدي
وعايزين نشوف مواضيعها الجميله 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليل قوي حوالي رد او اتنين 
واكيد بسبب ظروفها وغصب عنها
ربنا يقويها
​*

*بتمنالك حياه سعيده وجميله

وربنا يخليكم لبعض انتي واستاذ نصر

وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

*فين الجميلة فادية  ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## فادية (22 يناير 2009)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > 1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ...


*معلش  يا  كوكو  سامحني  انا مقصرة  معاك  ومع  المنتدى  كله *​


----------



## فادية (22 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *المشرفه الجميله فاديه​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*​​​​*


*ميرسي  ربنا  يخليك  وعقبال  ما نفرح  بيك  لو  كنت  لسه  مرتبطش* ​


----------



## فادية (22 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فين الجميلة فادية ؟؟؟؟​*


 
*انا  اهووووووووو يا   حبيبتي*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يناير 2009)

*بصوا انا هقول الخلاصة
الاستاذة العزيزة الرقيقة...

كل الكلام اللي فات من الاعضاء الممتازيين
توضح ان:
الاستاذة فادية يعني:
*محبة الكل والاخريين
*متواضعة بدليل 
"انها هترد عليا وتقول علي ايه كل الكلام 
ده وهنشوف"...
* محبوبة من الكل
* رقيق المشاعر
* دايما تلاقيها جانبك لما تحتاجلها
وانا كنت سئ الحظ في اني لما اعرفها عن قرب
لان مجرد الكلام الخفيف معها يزيد منك الكثير
وتتعلم الكثير

تقبلي مروررررري واذكريني في صلواتك​*


----------



## فادية (23 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *بصوا انا هقول الخلاصة​*
> *الاستاذة العزيزة الرقيقة...*​
> *كل الكلام اللي فات من الاعضاء الممتازيين*
> *توضح ان:*
> ...


 
*وهو  يعني  بعد  كل  الكلام  دا  ينفع  انا  اقول  حاجة  يا بيشو  :t9:*
*اكيد  مفيش  كلام  اقوله *
*غير  ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييي *
*دا  من ذوقك ومتقولش  انك  سيئ  الحظ  *
*ربنا يسهل  والايام الجاية  كتير  واكيد هنتعامل  في المنتدى  كتير *
*بس  ربنا يستر  و متزهقش  مني  *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا معاك  ويثبت  خطواتك ويحميك  ويرعاك*​


----------



## max mike (23 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *بصوا انا هقول الخلاصة
> الاستاذة العزيزة الرقيقة...
> 
> كل الكلام اللي فات من الاعضاء الممتازيين
> ...



*بأمانة كل كلامك صح انت جبت المفيد 

وانا مش هقدر اقول كلام زيادة على كلامك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2009)

الجميلة فادية نورتينا  خالص
فاضل مايكل مايك ابقي ادخلي ردي علية براحتك  والموضوع نور بوجودك فية 



دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك مميز جدا  ومحبوب وهو 

(sony33))​[/FONT))

]*سوني
 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها جميلة ومفيدة​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
مواضيع كتيرة منها
عبارات من ذهب

الحب ماساتي

الي كل فتاة في المنتدي​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيب ودمة خفيف ومرح​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
اللة اعلم​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
اممممممم
معندناش غير سوني واحد​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اممممم
قولي انت نصيحة يا سوني​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​**بصراحة ايوة  دايما منورني وبحب ردودة كتير

يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة هجووووووووووم علي سوني 
قطعو في فروته​*


----------



## max mike (24 يناير 2009)

*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع مفيدة وجميلة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كاريكرات ساخرة

موضوع زى العسل وليه أجزاء كتير كلها صور تموت من الضحك

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مرح ودمه خفيف


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مفيش

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

4

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

أغسل سنانك بالمعجون مرتين يوميا عشان التسوس هههههه


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

غالبا آه
*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك مميز جدا  ومحبوب وهو
> 
> (sony33))​[/font))
> 
> ...



*انا قطعت فى فروته بالراحه اهه ههههههههههههههههههههههه
منور يا سونى
*​


----------



## sony_33 (24 يناير 2009)

> ]*سوني
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> كلها جميلة ومفيدة​
> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> ...


[/quote]
كل الكلام الحلو دة علية  بصراحة انا تواريت خجلا
 بس ابقى زودى المرة القادمة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى​


----------



## sony_33 (24 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> مواضيع مفيدة وجميلة
> 
> ...


 اشكرك على هذا الكلام الجميل اية الحلاوة دى30:30:
 بس انا زعلان منك تدينى 4 لية دحنا رجالة زى بعض
 دنا قلت حتدينى11 وبعدين حغسل سنانى بالمعجون لية لسة حشيل الطقم
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا صديقى​


----------



## sony_33 (24 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *انا قطعت فى فروته بالراحه اهه ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منور يا سونى
> *​


 شكرا يا سويتى
 انا عدو المراة  دنا ناصر المراة رقم1
  دنا الى قلت لمصطفى امين اية يادرش عاوزين ندى المراة حريتها بقى يا اخى
 يعنى يا تكتر الكياس يا تحمى السكاكين
  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2009)

*العضو الشقي سووني


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟

مواضيعه جميله وخصوصا لما بتكون عن المرأه

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

عبارات من ذهب

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

دمه خفيف وزي العسل

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

:t9:

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

هوه اول واخر سوني في المنتدي

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عايزك تتوصي شويه بالمواضيع اللي بتغيظ البنات

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

كتير بيرد علي مواضيعي وردوده جميله زيه


منور يا حج سوووني

بتمنالك حياه سعيده ياجميل

وياريت تسمع بنصيحتي​*


----------



## sony_33 (25 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *العضو الشقي سووني
> 
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟
> ...


 شكرا يا صديقى ومن عنية نصيحتك
 المرة القادمة حعمل موضوع جامد قوى عن المراة اسمة
 كيفية التعرف على مخ المراة عن طريق الكاتلوج
هههههههههههههههههههه
متقولش لحد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> المرة القادمة حعمل موضوع جامد قوى عن المراة اسمة
> كيفية التعرف على مخ المراة عن طريق الكاتلوج
> متقولش لحد​




*
متخفش محدش هيعرف 

بس ياله نزله قريب

عشان كلنا محتاجين الكتالوج ده​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يناير 2009)

*نورتنا يا سوني يا عدو المراة 
انا النت كان فاصل عندي 

بكرة يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية اخري من الحبوبين المباركين​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 يناير 2009)

*ودلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة مميزة جدا وحبوب وهي 

 (الانبا ونس )

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها جميلة واجمل حاجة بتعجبني فيها انها بتهتم جدا بسير الشهداء والقديسين ومواعيد اعيادهم وتذكاراتهم​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كتيرة ومنها

فاعلية الصوم

رسالة من لا

اساسيات تصميم الازياء 

وكل المواضيع اللي كتبتها علي اعياد وتذكرات الشهدا والقديسين​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

حبوبة ومتواضعة و ليها صداقة جميلة مع الشهدا والقديسين ودي اجمل ميزة​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا اعرف​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
السادس​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انا هقولك النصيحة اللي بقولها لنفسي انتشري اكتر في انحاء المنتدي​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
احيانا  وبفرح جدا بمرورها​

فكره جميله مش كده؟​**اكيد طلما بتتكلم عن  صديقة للقديسين زي  مرمر (الانبا ونس )


يلا يا كل حبايب مرمر  
تعالو  نحكي عليها شوية​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (28 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ودلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة مميزة جدا وحبوب وهي
> 
> (الانبا ونس )
> 
> ...




*شكرا يا راجعة ليسوع يحميككى ربنا وميرسى 

لكلامتك الحلوة دى ربنا يرعاكى ويفرح قلبك

 انتى بجد حته سكرة صغننة جات وقعدت وسطنا:Love_Letter_Open: ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

*العضوه المباركه والجميله (الانبا ونس )

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها كلها جميله ومهمه جدا

انا عن نفسي عرفت حاجات كتيره عن طريق مواضيعها

زي الانبا ونس ومعجزات ميرنا


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كتيرة ومنها

ظهورات ادخل شوف بالفيديو

 ابرز معجزات الانبا ونس الذى كتبت فى كتب القس يؤانس كمال

تحول محتوى الشورية إلى دم معجزة فى اسيوط بالصور

معجزات ظهورات كلة بالصور الكل يدخل بسرعة فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبه وهاديه جدا واللي يقرب منها ويعرفها كويس يحبها علي طول

محبوبه جدا من الانبا ونس 

مش بتنسي حد وبتسال وبتهتم بالكل

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مشوفتش اي سلبيات 

ربنا يحميها


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مرمر مكانها كبير في المنتدي مش محتاجه رقم

كفايه خدمتها ومواضيعها

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

أبعدي عن اي حاجه ممكن تزعلك او تضايقك

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


كتير جدا بتنورني بمرورها

ويارب دايما تنورني

فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكيد جميله كفايه مرمر موجوده هنا




بتمنالك حياه سعيده وجميله يا مرمر

وصليلي للانبا ونس كتير

انا محتاجه كتير اليومين دول

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا مرمر​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 يناير 2009)

* (الانبا ونس )

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
حلوة 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
مواضيعها عن القديسين

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو 
.. ؟!
حبابة كتير

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مابعرف

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
5

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

الى الامام دائما


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
احيانا

فكره جميله مش كده؟
طبعاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


تحياتي عزيزتي الانبا ونس *​


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *العضوه المباركه والجميله (الانبا ونس )
> 
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا مايكل لاهتمامك الكبير دة

بجد ربنا يباركك و يرعاك ونفرح بيك بقى يا سفاح النساااااء  30:
ههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يحميك انت و بركة صلوات الانبا ونس تكون معاك 

و الرب يتمجد فى حياتك دايما يسوع يفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 يناير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> * (الانبا ونس )
> 
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> حلوة
> ...




*تعيشى يا رانا بجد مرورك الغالى دة كبير علينا بجد الرب

 يحميكى وبركة القديسيين ترعاكى دايما​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ودلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة مميزة جدا وحبوب وهي​*
> 
> *(الانبا ونس )*​
> ​


 
*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*مواضيع جميله و مميزة و تهدف الي التثقيف الروحي​​​​​​​​*​

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​ 

*مكسل ادور عشان مش فاكر الصراحة هههههههههههههه​​​​​*
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*التواضع و التفاني في العمل و الامانة و الروحانية العالية ده جمب انها بتفكرني بالقديس يوليوس الاقفهصي كاتب سير الشهداء​​​​​*

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
*انها من الصعيد هههههههههههههههه لا بهزر طبعا اكيد في سلبيات زي اي بشري في الدنيا بس الصراحة مشفتهاش لسة​​​​​*​

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​
*مستوايا امام الله يمنعني من الاجابة عن هذا السؤال​​​​​*​

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*ثقي في نفسك اكتر و حطي قدامك ديما الايا الي بتقول كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله​​​​​*

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​
*يييييييييييييييييي كتير ده انا اتخنقت منه ههههههههههههههه اصدي خدنا بركة هتودونا في دهية​​​​​*​


*فكره جميله مش كده؟*​​​
*لا افتكاسة حقيقي بجد عيزة جيزة نوبل*​ 

*يلا يا كل حبايب مرمر *

*تعالو نحكي عليها شوية*

*يلا بينا بس بسرعة عشان مستعجل*​


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ودلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة مميزة جدا وحبوب وهي
> 
> (الانبا ونس )
> 
> ...





*شكرا ليكى يا راجعة على الموضوع الجامد ده*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

*انا عاوزة ارحب بالملك العقرب 


علشان هو اول مرة يدخل الموضوع دة 

وياريت تشاركنا دايما  فية 
بازن المسيح الموضوع دة هنتكلم فية عن كل المباركين المميزين مش اي حد 

منورة يا انبا ونس​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 يناير 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> 
> *مواضيع جميله و مميزة و تهدف الي التثقيف الروحي​​​​​​​​*​
> 
> ...




*تحفة يا ملك ميرسى لمرورك الغالى وتعليقاتك دى بجد ربنا يحميك و بركة صلوات القديسين تكون معاك دايما بركة القديس الانبا ونس تكون معاك ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *شكرا ليكى يا راجعة على الموضوع الجامد ده*



*شكرا ليك مايكل ميرسى لمرورك الغالى

بس سؤال 

مواضيع كتير منها موضوع كان فى مسابقة القيامة السنة اللى فاتت

اية هوة الموضوع بقى انا مش فاكرة بصراحة لو فاكرة اكتب لى عنوانة
؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2009)

سورى لاخوتى الالى كانوا موجودين فى الفتره الالى كنت بمتحن فيها 

وما عرفتش اقول رأيى فيهم  


اتمنى ما يزعلوش منى 

بس من النهارده رجعت تانى للمنتدى 

وهكون متابع الموضوع أول بأول 

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> سورى لاخوتى الالى كانوا موجودين فى الفتره الالى كنت بمتحن فيها
> 
> وما عرفتش اقول رأيى فيهم
> 
> ...



*حمدلة علي السلامة يا كوكو
دايما يا رب منورنا علطول يا باشا 
وانشاء اللة بتقديرات عالية  السنة دي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2009)

(الانبا ونس )

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

موضوع جميله جدا وخصوصا فى قسم سير القديسين 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيعها كلها فى قمه الروووووووعه ​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

نشاطها ملحوظ جدا فى قسم سير القديسين 

والجروب الخاص بأعياد القديسين 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

ماعتقدش عندها سلبيات 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

7 
بدون زعل​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

النصايح الالى اقدر اقدمها 

ياريت نشوف مواضيع اكتر ليكى 


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

الصراحه مش كتير 


اتمنالك حياه سعيده 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *حمدلة علي السلامة يا كوكو​*
> *دايما يا رب منورنا علطول يا باشا *
> 
> *وانشاء اللة بتقديرات عالية السنة دي *​


 
اميــــــــــن 

الله يسلمك 

ميرررسى يا فندم 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2009)

نعلنكم اليوم بأسماء الاعضاء الذى تم استضافتهم فى هذا الموضوع 
وهم 
1-Dona Nabil
2-ماى روك
3-ميرنا 
4-فراشه مسيحية
5-فيتا 
6-مرمر مارو
7-كوكو مان
8-كاندى 
9-مايكل كوكو
10-ميرو انجل 
11-كليمو
12-تويتى 
13-oesi _no
14-engy_love_jesus
15-نفين رمزي
16-نفين ثروت 
17-cobcob
18-استيفانوس
19-swety koky girl
20-سيزار
21-BITAR
22-هابي انجل 
23-توني تون 
24-جيلان
25-فادية
26-sony33
27-الانبا ونس 

ولســـــــــــــه فى كتيييييييييييير  أعضاء ومشرفين متميزين

سلام المسيح معكم ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا عاوزة ارحب بالملك العقرب​*
> 
> 
> *علشان هو اول مرة يدخل الموضوع دة *​
> ...


 رجعة ليسوع بترحب بينا بنقسها كدا لا ده شرف مهما كنت سرحت بخيالي مكنتش هوصله ربنا يخليكي يا بركة و تعيشي و تكتبي ديما


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 يناير 2009)

*مرسي خالص يا كوكو

ربنا يعوضك ونخدمك  كدة في موضوع كبير​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> (الانبا ونس )
> 
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو مان الرب يرعاك

مبروك الاجازة 30:عقبال النتيجة  ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 يناير 2009)

*طيب انا اقول ايه دلوقتي
كل الناس جت قبلي وكتبت
قصايد شعر فيكي
اعذريني بقي وسامحيني
بس انا الصراحة مش هعرف اقول اي حاجة
لان كل الناس قالت كل حاجة وانا مش عايز اكرر
بس الكل عارف مين الانبا ونس القديس
ومين العضوة الجميلة اللي معانا 
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك.. ويحفظك من الشرور​*


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *شكرا ليك مايكل ميرسى لمرورك الغالى
> 
> بس سؤال
> 
> ...




لا بأمانة مش  فاكر اسمه :smi411:

 بس انا فاكر انى قريته كان موضوع جامد عن القيامة


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *طيب انا اقول ايه دلوقتي
> كل الناس جت قبلي وكتبت
> قصايد شعر فيكي
> اعذريني بقي وسامحيني
> ...



*كل دة يا بيشوى تعيش ربنا يحميك و بركة الانبا ونس معاك كتير علينا كل دة

مرورك غالى وكبيرة عندى تعيش يسوع يفرح قلبك و يبارك اسرتك 

شكرا لوجودك الغالى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 يناير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة بنتكلم عن 
عضو مبارك  حبوب جدا وهو (مايكل مايك )​*


> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو ..


*كلها جميلة ومفيدة*



> -ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .



*مواضيع كتي منها
-اختبر نفسك هل انت مسيحي
- كيف تتعارض ثقتنا في اللة مع تصرفاتنا 
- امتحان الشهر لكل اللي في المنتدي 
*


> - ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


*طيب وزوق ولطيف *


> - ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!



*مشفتلوش سلبيات [/

COLOR]*



> 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)



*امممممممم
السابع*


> - ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!



*الموضوع بتاعك بتاع امتحان الشهر لكل من بالمنتدي 
انت نسيتة يا مايكل ومتابعتوش 
اهتم بية دة موضوع جميل *



> - هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!



*احيانا" وبيكون ردة مشجع وجميل 

*

*يلا يا اصحابي عاوزين نقطع في سيرة مايكل و نحكي كتيييييييييير علية 

هجوووووووم *


----------



## max mike (31 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة بنتكلم عن
> عضو مبارك  حبوب جدا وهو (مايكل مايك )​*
> 
> *كلها جميلة ومفيدة*
> ...






*شكرا على كلامك الجميل ده يا راجعة


وليه عايزة تقطعى فى سيرتى بس اوك ولا يهمك قطعوا زى ما انتوا عايزين*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2009)

(مايكل مايك)

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميله جدا رغم ندرتها هذه الايام 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كلها بتعجبنى جدا ​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان جميل جدا جدا جدا وزوووووووق خالص 

وطيب جدا 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مافيش 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

8
ماتزعلش منى يا مايكل 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عايزين نشوف مواضيع كتير يا مايكل 

واتمنى اراك دائما معنا 

وياريت ماتغبش عننا تانى 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالفعل 

وبردود راااااااااااائعه 

اتمنالك حياه سعيده مليئه بالافراح 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 يناير 2009)

*منور الموضوع يا مايكل مايك 


كل اصحاب مايكل هجوووووووم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 يناير 2009)

*(مايكل مايك)

حبيبي الغالي صاحب التار الدائم

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جامدة بس



قليلة 

:t9:


ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

اللى امشى معاها ما اتجوزهاش !!!!!
اختبر نفسك: هل انت مسيحى ‏



ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان جميل 
زوووووووق
طيب جدا جداااااا
وبييساعد الغلابة اللي زيي
اديني ربع جنيه يابني اتعشي


ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
:hlp:


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
زود من نورك في باقي الاقسام
بس خلي بالك من الكهرباء:hlp:


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
احيانا بينورني
وبمشي في الشارغ منور
والرد بيفدني لما النور بيقطع
بفضل منور وبعرف اذاكر:hlp:


حبيبي مايك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
انا عارف اني رخمت عليك بمروووووري
صليلي كتيييييييييير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يناير 2009)

*العضو الجميل مايكل مايك

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميله ومفيده

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

أختبر نفسك هل انت مسيحي

أمتحان أخر الشهر 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيب وزؤق وهادي 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مفيش 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مفيش غير اتنين مايكل

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

وربنا مواضيع جميله زيك كتير

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

كتير بينورني بردوده الجميله



اتمنالك حياه سعيده وجميله

وربنا يحميك ياجميل​*


----------



## rana1981 (31 يناير 2009)

انا*رايي رح يكون مختصر لانه النت سيءعندي انه عضو عسل ومواضيعه حلوة​*


----------



## max mike (1 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> (مايكل مايك)
> 
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...




*
شكرا يا كوكو على كلامك المشجع ده

ربنا معاك*


----------



## max mike (1 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *العضو الجميل مايكل مايك
> 
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...


*
ويحميك وينور طريقك*


*شكرا ليك يا مايكل تتردلك فى الافراح*


----------



## max mike (1 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> انا*رايي رح يكون مختصر لانه النت سيءعندي انه عضو عسل ومواضيعه حلوة​*




*
شكرا ليكى يارانا وعلى كلامك الجميل ده

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## max mike (1 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *(مايكل مايك)
> 
> حبيبي الغالي صاحب التار الدائم
> 
> ...




*شكرا ليك يا بيشو وانا سعيد جدا بمرورك

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2009)

*يا جماعة 
بكرة هنتكلم عن شخصية حلووة خالص 

عضو مبارك شهير بالمناقشة والحوار  والمواضيع الجميلة 

وهو الاستاذ .................

لاء مش هالكو  

خليها سوبرايس​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2009)

عرفتوااااااااااااااا 


اقول ولا ما اقولش 


خليها مفاجأه ........​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> عرفتوااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> اقول ولا ما اقولش
> ...



*قول في رسالة وانا اقولك هو ولا لاء​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك جدير بكل الاحترام والتقدير 
وهو الاستاذ (وليم تل )

 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها مفيدة وهادفة وجميلة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كتيرة منها
من اكون بقلبك

سطور قلم ينزف

تعلم الهدوء وسط مشاكل الحياة

وكل المواضيع اللي عملها في حواء​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

اميسبش موضوع من غير ما يحولة الي نقاش هادف وايجابي 
 زوق جدا  ومجامل كتير  قوووي​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
اللة اعلم​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
السادس​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اديني انت نصيحة يا وليم​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ايوة وبتكون مشجعة​
فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكيد لما تتكلم عن حد زي وليم


يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة هجووووووووم علي وليم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> عرفتوااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> اقول ولا ما اقولش
> ...



*زي بالظبط
خلاص عرفته يارجعا.
اينعم جت متأخرة بس خلاص
وبعدين انت بتكتبي بالهندي في الاسئلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *زي بالظبط
> خلاص عرفته يارجعا.
> اينعم جت متأخرة بس خلاص
> وبعدين انت بتكتبي بالهندي في الاسئلة​*



*هندي اية يا بيشوووو؟؟؟؟

دا انا بكتب بالهيروغليفي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 فبراير 2009)

[*العضو الجميل 
وليم تل

المحبوب

حبيبي

اللي معايا علي الخط دايما

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جبااااااااارة وجامدة جداا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

 كله وبالذات
ماذا تريد الفتاة من الشاب عند خروجها معه


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيب وزؤق جدا جدا واجاباته 
فيها حاجة كداا تخليك نفسك متكتبش تاني
قصدي تكتب علي طول 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مفيش:hlp: 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
:hlp:

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اديني انت نصيحة

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

كتير قوووووووووووووووووووي



اتمنالك حياه سعيده وجميله
وسكرة
وبسبوسة
وعسل ابيض وطحينة وحلاوة ومربي

صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة​*]


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل ​ 
بلدياتى :hlp:


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

فى قمه الجمال 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كلهم ​ 
كل مواضيعه هادفه وراااااائعه 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان طيب جدا 

وبيحب يهزر معاانا كلنا 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مفيش 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​
الخامس 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​ عايزين نشوفك اكتر معانا 
​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالفعل ​


----------



## rana1981 (5 فبراير 2009)

1-* ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*جميلة جدا 
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل الكتابات يلي بقراها اله حلوة​ 
 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيوب كتير واخلاقه عالية



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مابعرف بصراحة  

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​
5 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​ الاستمرار والتقدم دائما  
​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بعضها ومشكور جدا ​[/quote]

تحياتي اخي وليم​[/CENTER][/CENTER]


----------



## وليم تل (5 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك جدير بكل الاحترام والتقدير
> وهو الاستاذ (وليم تل )
> 
> شكرا على ذوقك الراقى راجعة
> ...



وشكرا راجعة ليسوع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (5 فبراير 2009)

*5/10*

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

 كل مواضيعه هادفة 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل مواضيعه رائعة

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
انسان احترمه واقدره يتميز 
بالاخلاق واللباقة والذوق  وعقليته على درجة كبيرة من المرونة 


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا يقبل النقد الايجابى او سلبى ويحوله الى مشكلة شخصية 



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​
5

* 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
لا تأخذ اى نقد كأنه هجوم شخصى عليك ​

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
نعم


----------



## وليم تل (5 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> [*العضو الجميل
> وليم تل
> 
> المحبوب
> ...



حقا انا من يحتاج صلاتكم جميعا
وشكرا اخى الحبيب بيشو
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (5 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> وليم تل ​
> بلدياتى :hlp:
> 
> بالقطع لاننا ماية مالحة هههههههههههههههه​
> ...



بالقطع لانها مواضيع هادفة ومشوقة

وشكرا اخى الحبيب كوكو مان
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (5 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> 1-* ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> 
> *جميلة جدا
> 
> ...



انا عارف انى مقصر جدا فأعذرونى وصدقينى مواضيعك كلها بتعجبنى

تحياتي اخي وليم​[/CENTER][/CENTER][/QUOTE]

وشكرا اختى الغالية
rana
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (5 فبراير 2009)

*رد: 5/10*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> كل مواضيعه هادفة
> 
> ...



لانها حقا مواضيع شيقة تستحق الرد
وشكرا اخى الحبيب اكستريم
ودمت بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 فبراير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك جدير بكل الاحترام والتقدير 
وهو الاستاذ (وليم تل )
*​*
**اهلا وسهلا يا زعيمي الغالي*
*منور دايما بجد
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها مفيدة وليها هدف*
*وبتتكلم عن مشاكلنا في الحياة*
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

*​*
**كل مواضيعه بتعجبني*
*وخصوصا كتاباته*​
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

*​*
**كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*
*مالهاش حصر بجد*​
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*​*
**انا عن نفسي ما شوفتش اي سليبات غير الغلاسه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
*​*
**هو نفسه في رقم 10*
*مش هاحرمك منه يا زعيمي*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

*​*
**امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم*
*وانا اقدر اقوله نصيحه برضه*
*دا زعيمي يا ناس*
*يعني انا اللي باخد منه*
*وبصراحه أكتر انا بخيله مش بحب اديله حاجه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​
*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

*​*
**طبعا*
*هو يقدر مش يرد*​
*فكره جميله مش كده؟

*​*
**طبعا جميله جدا*
*حد يطول يتكلم عن وليم

يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة هجووووووووم علي وليم*

*انا هجمت اهو*
*أظن مفيش بعد كدا هجوم*
*ايه رايك بقي*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2009)

> انا هجمت اهو
> أظن مفيش بعد كدا هجوم
> ايه رايك بقي



*تمام يا عسل 
نورتي يا نيفوووو​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 فبراير 2009)

*ياعيني علي الكلام 
عيني عليك باردة يا ول

ابعد بقي عن الرفيقة راجعا
عشان دي مجندة من جيش العدو​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ياعيني علي الكلام
> عيني عليك باردة يا ول
> 
> ابعد بقي عن الرفيقة راجعا
> عشان دي مجندة من جيش العدو​*



*هههههههههههههههه
عسل يا بيشووووووو

بس عسل اسود  ومنيل​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا بيشووووووو
> 
> بس عسل اسود  ومنيل​*



*عسل اسود:smil8:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2009)

*وليم تل
دى فرررصتى اخلص تاررى منك
خاف واجرى بقى هههههه
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا الحق يقال وليم صاحب قلم مميز وعنده الكتير علشان يتقال 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
لا كتييير الصراحه وخصوصا مواضيعه فى  الاجتماعى 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

أهم ميزه فى وليم أنه بيدقق فى أى موضوع بيقراه علشان كده ردوده بتكون فى الصميم
 وكمان بيحب يشجع كل اللى بيكتبوا وده شىء رائع طبعااا4-
 ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

يوووووووووو كتيييير ههههه
 بغلس يا وليم قصدى بهذر ههههه
لا هو شخص جميل بجد وليه حضور مميز بس يبطل عصبيه شويه 5-
 اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
ممكن ياخد رقم
رقم
12 ههههه
لا طبعا احنا معندناش غير وليم واحد 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
يكتب اكتر ويبطل كسسسسل

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
فى الحقيقه معظمها بيكون موجود وأحيانا بيتابعها اكتر منى كمان هههه

فكره جميله مش كده؟

يعنى ههههه
نغير الرد شويه بقى​*


----------



## وليم تل (6 فبراير 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك جدير بكل الاحترام والتقدير
> وهو الاستاذ (وليم تل )
> *​*
> **اهلا وسهلا يا زعيمي الغالي*
> ...



وشكرا نيفين رمزى
وربنا يديم المحبة بنا
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (6 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ياعيني علي الكلام
> عيني عليك باردة يا ول
> 
> ابعد بقي عن الرفيقة راجعا
> عشان دي مجندة من جيش العدو​*



لا تقلق يا بنى الرفيقة راجعة
عميل مزدوج وكفتنا الارجح 
فكن تقيل  :crazy_pil​


----------



## وليم تل (6 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا بيشووووووو
> 
> بس عسل اسود  ومنيل​*



هو حد لاقى العسل الاسود
من خلال الازمة الاقتصادية راجعة
حطى علية بس شوية طحينة 
وبالهنا والشفا  :heat:​


----------



## وليم تل (6 فبراير 2009)

:t30:





Dona Nabil قال:


> *وليم تل
> دى فرررصتى اخلص تاررى منك
> خاف واجرى بقى هههههه
> طيب لو جريت الاقى مين غيرك اغلس علية :t30:​ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...



وشكرا اختى الغالية
دونا نبيل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> لا تقلق يا بنى الرفيقة راجعة
> عميل مزدوج وكفتنا الارجح
> فكن تقيل  :crazy_pil​


*
ههههههههههه
اكيد طبعا ياباشا
​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> هو حد لاقى العسل الاسود
> من خلال الازمة الاقتصادية راجعة
> حطى علية بس شوية طحينة
> وبالهنا والشفا  :heat:​



*بحبه جدا جدا
هو حد لاقيه دلوقتي؟؟​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> هو حد لاقى العسل الاسود
> من خلال الازمة الاقتصادية راجعة
> حطى علية بس شوية طحينة
> وبالهنا والشفا  :heat:​



*ههههههههههههههه
مليش في الحلو يا استاذ وليم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *بحبه جدا جدا
> هو حد لاقيه دلوقتي؟؟​*



*بطل اكل يا بيشوو
هتتخن وتكعبر
هههههه​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 فبراير 2009)

العضو المميز بود   وليم تل

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة وهادفة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

المواضيع الاجتماعية كلها

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان جميل  جدااا  بشرط ان لا تسيء اليه عندها تأخذ نصيبك ههههههههههههه

وهذا برأيي شيء راااااااائع ومن شيم (القبضايات)باللبناني


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اعلم................

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

ما فيش غير وليم عنا بالمنتدى

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

يمتعنا بمواضيعه الجميلة اكثر ...

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اجل ومشكورررررررررررررررررررر

فكره جميله مش كده؟

جميلة...


بالتوفيق اخي وليم
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2009)

*نورتنا يا استاذ وليم 
لما ترجع بالسلامة بقة تبقي ترد علي كليمو

دلوقتي يا جماعة هخنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير 

وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

موضيعها جميلة زيها​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كثيرة منها 

الثبات في خدمة اللة

حوار خاطيء مع نفسة

خلفيات مسيحية​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

عسولة وطيوبة  ورقيقة  قوي​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا اعلم​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

السادس​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اكثري من مواضيعك اكتر يا قمر​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليل بس جايز لانها مش بتشارك كتير في القسمين اللي انا بحبهم  
كتابات والاجتماعي​​*
*يلا يا اصحابنا عاوزة كل المنتدي يجي هنا ويحي مورا مارون

اتمني لك كل سعادة يا مورا​*


----------



## rana1981 (8 فبراير 2009)

*وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

حلوة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

للاسف ما بحفظ اسماء المواضيع​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيوبة وعسل  اي شو لكان نحنا السوريين ما في مننا​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مابعرف​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

7​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
الاستمرار يا قمر​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

احيانا بس اكيد لانه مشغولة​ *​


*تحياتي موراااااااااااااااااااا ديئبشننننننننننننننني ما اطيبه هي انتي الوحيد يلي رح تفهمي معناتا لانه شامية 100%​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

*نورتنا يا استاذ وليم 
لما ترجع بالسلامة بقة تبقي ترد

ترجع بألف سلامة ياباشا

دلوقتي يا جماعة هخنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير 
وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)

العسولة دي كلمة قليلة

مارايك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها العضو؟؟

فووووووق الممتازة
وفي منتهي الروعة
وبتختارها بعناية شديدة​
اكثر المواضيع اللي عجبتني؟

مواضيع كثيرة 
قوووووووووووووووووووي
قوووووووووووووووووووووي

منها 
3 فلاشات روعة ستؤثر بأعماق قلبك صدفني
الثبات في خدمة اللة
 شوية جليتر جنان للفلانتين انما جنان
خلفيات مسيحية​
ماهي مميزات العضوة العسولة؟؟؟

طيبة جداا 
ورقيقة
عسولة وقمر كمان:t30:


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
الله اعلم
بس اعتقد انها حاجات غير مرئية:t30:


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
مورا
لاتقيم:t30:

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

تديني نصايح
وتنوريني دايما

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

احياناااااا
وبتشرف طبعا بالمروررر



اتمني لك كل سعادة يا مورا
ربنا معاكي
ويساعدك ويسهلك الموضوع
وتبقي مديرة قد الدنيا 
بس متنسينيش في الشغل​*


----------



## مورا مارون (8 فبراير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هخنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير *​

*وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)*
*شكراا على اختيارك الي *
*ولانو سمحلي اتواصل مع اخواتي في المنتدى عن طريق موضوعك الرائع بجد*
*ميرسي*​ 

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*موضيعها جميلة زيها 
هههههههههه
دنا قمر وانت لسا ماشفتش حاجة *​ 
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​ 

*مواضيع كثيرة منها *​


*الثبات في خدمة اللة​*​


*حوار خاطيء مع نفسة​*​



*خلفيات مسيحية ميرسي يا حبي لمتابعتك لمواضيعي​*​


*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*عسولة وطيوبة ورقيقة قوي
:blush2:*​ 
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*لا اعلم
معك حق
يمكن لانو تواصلنا قليل شوي مع بعض
بتتعوض انشالله *​ 

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​ 

*السادس
داه كتير علي والله *​*
*

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*اكثري من مواضيعك اكتر يا قمر
انت بتأمري ياعسل*​ 

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​ 

*قليل بس جايز لانها مش بتشارك كتير في القسمين اللي انا بحبهم *​ 

*كتابات والاجتماعييا كسوفي :new2::new2:​*
*انا مقصرة فعلا في الردود عامة *
*سامحيني حعوضها اكيد*​​




*يلا يا اصحابنا عاوزة كل المنتدي يجي هنا ويحي مورا مارون*​ 

*اتمني لك كل سعادة يا مورا*
*ميرسي ياقمر*
*واتنمنالك كل الفرح مع ربنا يسوع المسيح*


----------



## مورا مارون (8 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (8 فبراير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هخنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير *
*وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)*​ 
*العسولة دي كلمة قليلة*
*ميرسي يا بيشو *
*كان العشم فيك كده برضو*
*هههههههههههه*​ 
*مارايك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها العضو؟؟*​ 

*فووووووق الممتازة​​​​
وفي منتهي الروعة​
وبتختارها بعناية شديدة 
انت الي قارئ ممتاز ومتابع للمواضيع
وعضو نشيط اوي وبيجننيا بيشو ​​​*​

*اكثر المواضيع اللي عجبتني؟*​ 

*مواضيع كثيرة​​​​
قوووووووووووووووووووي
قوووووووووووووووووووووي

:ab4:​ 
منها 
3 فلاشات روعة ستؤثر بأعماق قلبك صدفني
الثبات في خدمة اللة
شوية جليتر جنان للفلانتين انما جنان
خلفيات مسيحية ​*​

*ماهي مميزات العضوة العسولة؟؟؟*​ 
*طيبة جداا *
*ورقيقة*
*عسولة وقمر كمان:t30:*

*هههههههه *
*ايه ده يا واد   :t30:*​ 

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*الله اعلم**
بس اعتقد انها حاجات غير مرئية:t30:
ده كتير عليا يابيشو :sami6:
*​*
* 

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*مورا**
لاتقيم:t30:

هههههههههههه
حيغتالوك البنات في المنتدى يا بيشو
انتبه على نفسك من هنا ورايح*​*
* 
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*تديني نصايح*
*وتنوريني دايما*
*انت الي منور المنتدى *
*ومواضيعي كمان*​ 
*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​ 
*احياناااااا*
*وبتشرف طبعا بالمروررر*



 


*اتمني لك كل سعادة يا مورا*
*ربنا معاكي*
*ويساعدك ويسهلك الموضوع*
*وتبقي مديرة قد الدنيا *

*بس متنسينيش في الشغل*

*كل يوم خصومات وعقوبات*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ماتخفش *
*مش حنساك:t30:*​[/quote]


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هخنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير *
> *وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)*​
> *العسولة دي كلمة قليلة*
> *ميرسي يا بيشو *
> ...


[/quote]

*اااايووووووووه كدا ياموووووورا
لازم يبقي فيه رشووووووووووة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *
> دلوقتي يا جماعة هخنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير
> 
> وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)
> ...


*منورة يا سكرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2009)

*مورا ماروووون السكرره​**ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

بحب مواضيعها فى قسم الصور خالص

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
عجبتنى  جدا صور الفلانتين

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيوبه خالص
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مبتعرفش تحط صوره رمزيه متحركه هههه
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

معندناش غير مورا مارون واحده بسسسسسسس
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
عاوزينها تشارك اكتر وتعمل مواضيع اكتررررر

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

على أد ما بتقدر بتتابعنى 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكييييييد​*


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير 

وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

*​*موضيعها جميله جدا*​
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

*​*مواضيع كثيرة اشهرها
فى قسم الصورالمسيحيه 

خلفيات مسيحية *​
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

*​*رقيقه جدا*​
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*​*لم الحظ اى سلبيه*​

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

*​*9.75*​
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
*​*نشوفك كتير فى المنتدى*​

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
غالبا
*​​​​​*يلا يا اصحابنا عاوزة كل المنتدي يجي هنا ويحي مورا مارون

منورة يا مورا*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 فبراير 2009)

دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير​ 
وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)​ 

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

*زي الفل انا مشفتش اجمل من كدا مواضيع(الصراحة مش فاكر)ههههههههههههه*​


*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​ 

*:smi411:*​

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*قوة الشخصية و الرزانة و الهدوء ومحبتها الكبيرة*
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*كلنا فينا ايجابيات و سلبيات بس انا اقل من ان اطلعها في انسان*​



*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​ 
*نفس الرد الي فات*​ 
*6**- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*انا عارف ان روحانياتك عليا بس احلا حاجة في ايماننا بالرب يسوع انو الطمع مطلوب في الحالة ديه زودي اكتر و اكتر لحد ما توصلي للعرش الرباني بعد عمر مديد*​


*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​ 
*طبعا و بفرح جدا*​ 

*يلا يا اصحابنا عاوزة كل المنتدي يجي هنا ويحي مورا مارون*​ 
*اتمني لك كل سعادة يا مورا*​ 
*يارب يختي يا رب *​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2009)

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميله زيها وخصوصا فى الصور


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

بصراحه انا مش متابعه الكتابات اوى سامحونى


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبه ورقيقه وزى السكر


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

بصراحه مشفتلهاش سلبيات



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

السابع


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انا تستمر فى مواضعها الجميله  ونشاطها يزيد



7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

مش كل المواضيع المنتدى بسم الصليب مليان 


ربنا معاكى يا مورا ودايما محبوبه من الكل 




​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

دلوقتي يا جماعة هخنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير 

وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

*
مواضيعها حلوووووووة كتييييييير​ 
ميرسي يا عسل للمتابعة
​*
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

*
*موضوع الحب هو ان تحب وموضوع 
وفى كتير مواضيع فى الصور عجبتنى جدا زى توم وجيرى تحفه*
*وانا عاجبيني كمان صور توم وجيري30:30:30:
*​*
*
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

*
*سكرة ورقيقه*​ 
*:36_22_25:

*​*
*
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*
*كل واحد ليه سلبيات وايجابيات*
*صح 
*​*
*

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

الثامن*​*هههههههه بعد شوية حبقا خارج المنتدى

هههههههههههههههههههههه:t30:​ 
​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
​
**خلينا نشوفك كتيييييير خيلينا فى المنتدى بمشاركاتك ومواضيعك*​ 
*ع راسي *
*وهي بلشامي يا قمرر

*​*
*

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اه احيانا بترد على مواضيعى*
*والله انا مقصرة مع الكل*

*بس انشالله الله حعوض التقصير*
*:t14::ray::*​*



**يلا يا اصحابنا عاوزة كل المنتدي يجي هنا ويحي مورا مارون

اتمني لك كل سعادة يا مورا*


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مورا ماروووون السكرره
> 
> انت الي منورة الموضوع يا دوناااا​*
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

BITAR قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير *​
> *وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)*​
> 
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير​
> 
> وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)​
> 
> ...


 
نورت الموضع ياملك


----------



## صوت الرب (9 فبراير 2009)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضيعها رائعة و خصوصا مواضيع الصور و التأملات الروحية

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
أهم موضوع هو 
توم&جيري خلفيات رووعة( اهداء للاصدقاء) و بعدين موضوع 
مراحل قراءة الكتب المقدسة و بعدين موضوع
من مورا مارون و mikel coco هدية لأجمل منتدى ‏

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
بحسها طيبة و عندها نكت حلوة ههههههه
و مؤمنة و أنا فرحت لما قريت هذه الجملة في ملفها الشخصي
" اتمنى ان اكون ناشرة للكلمة من خلال مجال عملي "

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
بصراحة لم أجد سلبيات لمورا

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
8

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
ممممممم ... مو عارف

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
إذا كانت مواضيعي في قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية فلا أجد رد
أما إن كانت في قسم المسيحي الخاص أو الأعضاء المباركين فدائما أجد ردودها


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 فبراير 2009)

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة قوى ودايما بتشد انتباهى

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

 من مورا مارون و mikel coco هدية لأجمل منتدى 

شوية جليتر جنان للفلانتين انما جنان 

 تعلم كيف تصنع الكروشيه روعة وبلصور متجدد http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69479

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!زى الوردة الصغيرة 

قطة مش بحس بيها مليانة رقة 


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!بصراحه مشفتلهاش سلبيات



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)السابع


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!استمرى استمرى وربنا يوفقك 

ويفرح قلبك 



7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ساعات  بس كتر خيرها المنتدى ماليان فعلا على رايك يا كاندى ​*


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> 
> جميله زيها وخصوصا فى الصور
> اه حفظتوني في الصور
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2009)

العضوة المميزة مورا مارون


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع منتقاة بعناية فائقة...


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كلهم  انما سأكتفي بذكر ما يلي
شوية جليتر جنان للفلانتين انما جنان ...آيات من الكتاب المقدس خلفيات كمبيوتر جنان 
الثبات في خدمة الله....       قوس قزح Rainbow هل تعلم كيف يظهر؟



3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسانة طيبة .وصريحة .ولا تزعل احد. احساسي  انها انسانة مؤمنة 
 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

كتير  .........ههههههههههههههههه   
مش عارف.ممكن تكون مواضيعها قليلة..       
 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

هو في غير مورا واحدة عندنا....
 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ان تخرج الى كافة الاقسام بالمنتدى...
 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

كلا.....
 
فكره جميله مش كده؟

اوووووووووووووو هو نقدر نقول غير كدة........
 



مورا مارون

اعتذر لتأخري في الوصول ...

ماذا عساي ان اقول...

ماذا عساها حروفي ان تسطر...

دعيني اخط بالقلم الوردي باقي أسطر حياتك...

دعيني أجعل من النقاط بين الجمل في سيرتك الذاتيه ..

انها

ابداع بابداع.. ثم ابداع...

دمت متألقة  لك تحياتي المعطرة بشذى الفل والياسمين

 كــليمــوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> مواضيعها رائعة و خصوصا مواضيع الصور و التأملات الروحية
> 
> شكراا حد قال اخيرا التأملات الروحية
> ...


 تشكر يا ذوووق

نورتنا يا صوت الرب 
ما نجيلكش في حاجة وحشة 
هههههههههههه




​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> العضوة المميزة مورا مارون
> 
> 
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​*
> 
> *جميلة قوى ودايما بتشد انتباهى*
> 
> ...


 
لا خلاص من هنا ورايح حتشوفي ردودي في مواضيعك يا قمررر

اذا ربنا عطانا عمر

ميرسي لردك ع الموضوع 
الرب يباركك على خدمتك معانا
وشكراا ليكي يا عسل


----------



## twety (9 فبراير 2009)

العضوة المميزة مورا مارون

*منووووووووورة يا قمر :**

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
*مواضيع بجد بجد عسل زيها*
*ما العسل يجيب العسل*

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
*مواضيعها حلوة خالص*
*افتكر المواضيع اللى فى القصص بتكون لذيذه*
*وليها معنى حلو*
*وكمان موضوع لسه قرياه برضه حلو*
*المهم فى الحب هو ان تحب*


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

عسوووووله خالص وتلقائيه جدا
وكلامها عسل عسل 


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*اممممممم*
*لا ياستى اخاف اقول اتضرب*
*هههههههههه*

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

*هى مورايا واحده اونلى*
*كفايه علينا *
*هههههههه*
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
*ما معرفش سلبيات*
*بس نصيحه لو انتى عصبيه*
*متحككميش على الامور بسرعه ولو لازم تاخدى قرار*
*متاخديهوش وانتى متعصبه *

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
*اعتقد لا*
*بنقضيها بروفالات*
*هههههههه*


فكره جميله مش كده؟

*هو احنا نقدر نقول غير كده*
*من خاف سلم برضه*
*هههههههههه*

*مورا ياقمر بجد انتى بنوته سكرة خالص*
*وحبوبه وتتحبى خالص *

*ربنا يسعدك ويفرح قلبك *


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الصليب يامورا
كل المنتدي بيدخل
يكتب شعر فيكي
الله هما لا حسد
واحنا معندناش حسد​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (9 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *
> 
> 
> العضوة المتميزة مورا مارون
> ...



ربنا يبارك حياتك اختي مورا مارون​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

​مواضعها كلها فى قمه الرووووووعه والاهميه ​​​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

​
كل مواضعها رااااااااائع 

والموضوع بتاع هديه لمنتديات الكنيسه 

الالى كان بالاشتراك مع مايكل كوكو 

حقيقى رووووووووعه​​​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
كتييييييييير جدا 

اولا : ردودها الرائعه والمشجعه فى المواضيع 

ثانيا: المواضيع الهادفه 

ثالثا : نشاطها فى المنتدى​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​
مافييييييييييييييييش​​​

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​
السادس​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
​
عايزين نشوف مواضيعك اكتر 

علشان نستفاد منها 

ونشوفك معانا اكتر زى ما كنتى الاول​

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالطبع وردود راااااااااااائعه 

اتمنالك حياه سعيده مليئه بالامتيارزات والنجاح ​


----------



## vetaa (9 فبراير 2009)

*القمر مورا مارون*


*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها كلها جميله زيها*
*ومفيده كمان*​​
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
مواضيع كتير ليها طبعا*
*وبتاع الكريسماس دة بتاعها هى ومايكل*
*كان مفاجاه الحقيقة جمييييييل
*​

​
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
محدش يحسد بقى *
*اصلا بنوته عسولة جدا وبتحب المنتدى قوى*
*وطيبه وجميله وبتحب تفيد اللى قدامها*
*ومواضيعها عاوزة تقول منها حاجه*
*مش ملهاش معنى كده*
*بجد حاجات كتير ربنا يزيدها
*


*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*


*دى عسله ازاى فيها سلبيات*


*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

الرابعه*



*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
*


*تبقى موجوده على طول معانا*
*ومتزعليش من اى حد

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
اصل مش بنزل كتير يعنى*
*بس هى اصيلة بجد*
*ومش بتتاخر فى اى حاجه
*​*بجد انتى مميزة جدا يا مورا*
*ربنا يوفقك فى كل خطواتك يارب*
*ونشوفك دايما معانا ومتغبيش ابدا*

*وميرسى يا راجعه على الموضوع السكر دة*​*
*


----------



## just member (9 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)*
> 
> 
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> ...


*ربنا معكى اختنا الجميلة مورا واتمنالك  تواصل دايم وخدمة طيبة بنعمة رب المجد يسوع*
*شكرا الك*
**​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *بسم الصليب يامورا​*
> *كل المنتدي بيدخل*
> *يكتب شعر فيكي*
> *الله هما لا حسد*
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

راجع موضوعي
في الفرق بين العين والحسد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> العضوة المميزة مورا مارون
> 
> *منووووووووورة يا قمر :**
> *مستنياكي  من الصبح يا تويتي *
> ...


 
ميرسي يا حبي
والفرح مع يسوع لينا كلنا
وهديتك  .....:download:
هههههههههههههه





​


----------



## جيلان (9 فبراير 2009)

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*حلويييييين طبعا زيها هى بت اصلا زى العسل وبحب اناكف فيها مش عارفة ليه ههههههههه*

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71067*

*ده بتاع الفنان العجيب ده بس موضوع تحفة*
*وفى كمان ده جامد *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65171*
*عموام كل المواضيع الى دخلتهلها حلوة بجد كمان فى الصور*

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*طيبة اوى وعسل وتحسيها فرحانة على طول جواها روح المسيح*

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*مشفتلهاش سلبيات بس هى بتحب تناكفنى بس :t30:*

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*

*مش عارفة ترتيب بس مورا وحدة بسسسس*

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*

*لا مش عايزة اقلها نصايح هى كدة حلوة وعجبانى اوى*

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*

*اينحم كتييييير بس انا ليا فترة مش بنزل*


*فكره جميله مش كده؟*

*طبعا يا قمر مدام منك تبقى حلوة بس سؤاااااال*
*هو اسمك راجعة ليسوع مكتوب غلط ولا العتب على نظرى :t9:*


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

*العضوة المتميزة مورا مارون

عضوة نشيطة ومواضيعها متميزة

مير سي ليك لحضورك الموضوع
شرفتني بجد ميرسي​ 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


آيات من الكتاب المقدس خلفيات كمبيوتر

نشكر الرب انها نالت اعجابك​ 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها جميله وخاصة في قسم الصور
وهي كمان انسانه عسل في ردودها

شكرا ليك 
وانت شخص فعلا ملتزم واكثر من رائع
لانك بتشوف الجمال بحاجات كتير ​ 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

الصراحه لا يوجد

هههههههههههه
ما تخافش مش حضرب
:gun::gun:​ 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

9

يا شباب 
حد يقول واحد او اثنين 
عاوزة اكسر سكورات 
ال.....ز.....ع......ي...........م
هههههههههه​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

الانتشار في باقي الاقسام بالمنتدى وعدم التركيز على قسم واحد فقط

حاضر من عيوني​ 


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

هي ردودها جميله على المواضيع.. بس انا اللي مقصر في المواضيع
ههههههههههههه
الحمدلله لقيت حد زي مقصررر​ 

*








ربنا يبارك حياتك اختي مورا مارون

ميرسي ليك ولي حضورك
بجد نورت الموضوع


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)​
> 
> 
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ...


 

شكراا ليك
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (9 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> العضو المميز بود   وليم تل
> 
> اعتذر بود على تأخرى فى الرد لسفرى خارج البلاد
> 
> ...



شكرا اخى الحبيب
كليمو
ولتكن نعمة رب المجد معك
ودمت بود​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 فبراير 2009)

*



			- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هى دايما متميزة  فى حاجه بتكتبها 

2






			-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

موضوعين
هل يستجيب الله لصلواتنا؟
 وتبقى صديقي




			3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



يمكن مش سبق ليا التعرف عليها غير لما احتجت منها 
ازاى اشترك فى المجموعه الاجتماعيه وكانت رقيقه قوى معايا
وكانت طيبه لدرجه انا اتمنيت اعرفها بس خجلى كان مانعنى 

4






			- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


للاسف مشعارفه 






			5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


امممممممممممممممممممممم

كفايه مركزها فى قلبى 




6






			- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


النصيحه
امممممممممممممم
اوعى تخلى حاجه فى الدنيا تهزمك 


7






			- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اه فى حاجات وحاجات لا بس  بترد
وهى كانت من اول المشجعين  ليا فى الردود على مواضيعى لما كنت لسه عضوة صغنونه 

​*


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *القمر مورا مارون*
> 
> *:new8:*​
> 
> ...


----------



## وليم تل (9 فبراير 2009)

> نورتنا يا استاذ وليم
> لما ترجع بالسلامة بقة تبقي ترد علي كليمو



دة نورك يا قمر

وشكرا راجعة ليسوع

على فكرتك الجميلة




> نورتنا يا استاذ وليم
> لما ترجع بالسلامة بقة تبقي ترد
> 
> ترجع بألف سلامة ياباشا


​
اللة يسلمك بيشو

وشكرا على ذوقك واخلاقك الراقية

ودمتم بود​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

*العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون) *


*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*اكتير حلوة وعلى مستوى عالى *

ربنا يدك من نعمته يا جوجو
على هذا التشجيع​ 
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*انا شايف انها متميزة بكل الاقسام*
*مؤخرا كان موضوعات عن الوردر و كانت فى منتهى الجمال *
*وقبل هيك كان فى موضوع نقاشية اكتير حلوة *
*(اشكرك بجد اختنا العزيزة)*


الحمدلله طلعلي حاجات في غير قسم الصور
هههههههههههههههههههه​ 
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*عضو واثق من نفسة كتير *
*ردودة بنائة وايجابية ومباشرة *
*محبوب اكتير من كل اخواتة *

الثقة بالهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
ياجوجو
هي اللي بتدينا الثقة بكل شيئ
لا اتركك ولا اهملك
وانا معكم حتى انقضاء الدهر​ 
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*مو بلقى سلبيات فى اى من الاعضاء *
*بيكفى ايجابية وجودة ومشاركاتة معانا*
**


فعلا معك حق يا جوجو
كنت بفكر في هذه النقطة

يمكن عشان مافيش مواضيع نتعرف بيها ع بعض اكتر:t9:

عشان في بعض الاحيان لازم الواحد يعرف سلبياته 
من خلال اصدقاءه
عشان يساعدوه

حنعوضا في موضوع تاني​ 
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*خلينا نقول 9*



لالالالالالا
كيدا حخسر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*اقول بمحبة اتمنى انة لا يفارقنا من ابداعة وكتاباتة*
*واتمنى تواصل دايم بنعمة رب المجد*
*وديما للأمام*



انشالله يا جوجو
انتم اكثر من عيلة لاالي​*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*اها *

 اتشرف ​ 

*فكره جميله مش كده؟*
*جدا صدقينى بغير انى مبسوط انى لاقيت فرصة اشاركم ها الجمال عن جد*
*ميرسى *


ميرسي ليك يا جوجو منور حبيبي
الرب معاك​ 

*ربنا معكى اختنا الجميلة مورا واتمنالك تواصل دايم وخدمة طيبة بنعمة رب المجد يسوع*
*شكرا الك*
**


----------



## وليم تل (9 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *
> 
> دلوقتي يا جماعة هخنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير
> 
> ...



ربنا يوفقك مورا 

فى حياتك الروحية الاجتماعية والعملية
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> شكراا ليك
> 
> والرب يبارك حياتك​


 
انا فاكر انى رديت عليكى فى حكايه الثيم ده 

وكان فيه حاجه ماتنفعش 

بس ايه هيه مش فاكر :11azy:​


----------



## twety (9 فبراير 2009)

*كده برضه يا مورا*
*ده اخرتها*

*مخصماكى (*


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> 
> *حلويييييين طبعا زيها هى بت اصلا زى العسل وبحب اناكف فيها مش عارفة ليه ههههههههه*
> عشان انا طيبة هههههه
> ...


 
مش بتفوتك حاجة يا ارووووووبة


ميرسي يا جيلان 
ميرسي لتشريفك الموضوع يا قمر
وابقى ارد عليكي وحانكفك اكتر في بروفيلك


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *كده برضه يا مورا*
> *ده اخرتها*
> 
> *مخصماكى (*


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا خلاص بس اعترفي انو موضوع صور تويتي 
هو من المواضيع الي عجبتك اوي

اذكرك ومتذكرة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> انا فاكر انى رديت عليكى فى حكايه الثيم ده ​
> 
> وكان فيه حاجه ماتنفعش ​
> بس ايه هيه مش فاكر :11azy:​


 

لااااا رديت وعطيك رقم الموبايل  وصورتوا كمان

و ما نزلتلي الثيم

مش هتهرب مني يا كوكو

يلا راجع الموضوع
وهات الثيم 
عوزاه روووعة زيك يا واد​


----------



## mero_engel (9 فبراير 2009)

اهلا اهلا يا مورا منوره حبيبتي

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
جميله جدا كلها احلي من بعض بصراحه
 



*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

*لالامورا ليها  كتير واخاف انسي
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*طيبوبه ومرحه واجتماعيه ونشيطه


*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*لا بجد مشوفتش عيوب

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

*5
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
*استمري علي نشاطك وخدمتك الجميله

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
*اه بالتاكيد وكلها ردود جميله 


*فكره جميله مش كده؟*

طبعا يا راجعه ليسوع الجميل يجيب الجميل زيه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> لااااا رديت وعطيك رقم الموبايل وصورتوا كمان​
> و ما نزلتلي الثيم​
> مش هتهرب مني يا كوكو​
> يلا راجع الموضوع
> ...


حاضر

 هراجع الموضوع تانى ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

*



			طبعا يا راجعه ليسوع الجميل يجيب الجميل زيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

:t9::t30:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 فبراير 2009)

> طبعا يا راجعه ليسوع الجميل يجيب الجميل زيه



*ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ميرو يا جميلة انتي يا عسل

 بالغيظة في الواد بيشووو​*:t30:


----------



## M a r i a m (9 فبراير 2009)

العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)​


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

مواضيعها تحفة وبحبها جدا ودايما بتكون لذيذة
وغالبا بكون محتاجاها ​ 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
بصراحة كلهم ممتعين خصوصا مواضيعها فى قسم الصور والهدايا الحلوة اللى قدمتها مع مايكل للمنتدى​ 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

هى بجد فظيعة فى كل حاجة
ردودها موضوعاتها تشجيعها
وزوق اووى بجد وطيوبة واجتماعية ومرحة
ودمها خفيف موووووووووووووووووت​ 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
ما شوفتك منها اى سلبية​ 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​ 

مممممممم بقول 8 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
مش عايزينك تغيبي عننا
​ 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​ 
يعني احيانا كتيرررررررررررررررررةة وردودها تحفة بتعجبني بجد​ 



ربنا يباركك ويبارك موضوعاتك ويارب دايما من تميز لتميز ودايما فى القمة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 فبراير 2009)

*العضوه الجميله مورا مارون​*

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها جميله ومفيده جدا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

آيات من الكتاب المقدس خلفيات كمبيوتر جنان حلوة ‏

المهم في الحب هو أن تحب ‏

شوية جليتر جنان للفلانتين انما جنان ‏

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبه جدا وهاديه ودمها خفيف قوي

اي حد يعرفها ويكلمها يحبها جدا

وانا بحبها جدا زي أختي

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

ممكن تكون مستعجله شويه في حاجات عايزه تحصل في المستقبل

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مفيش غير مارو واحده بس

العدرا تحميها

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

نوري المنتدي اكتر من كده

ونزلي مواضيع مفيده اكتر واكتر


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

كتير بتنورني بردودها 


بتمنالك حياه جميله وسعيده

وربنا يوفقك في حياتك يا مورا

وربنا يبارك حياتك انتي واسرتك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *هى دايما متميزة فى حاجه بتكتبها *
> 
> *تسلميلي يا كيرا *
> *انت المتميزة عشان بتشوفي الحاجات *
> ...


 
انت كبيرة في قلوبنا 
يا قطة انت 
تسلميلي شو عسولة خالص

ميرسي يا حبي للردود الرائعة زيك


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> اهلا اهلا يا مورا منوره حبيبتي
> 
> النور ليك يا قمررر​
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> ...


 

ميرسي يا ميروووووووووووووووووووو
ميرسي


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *:t9::t30:*​


 

هههههههههههههه
اكتر يا واد
استكترت الكلمتين الحلوين دول
ع راجعة ليسوع​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

y_a_r_a قال:


> العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *العضوه الجميله مورا مارون​*
> 
> 
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> ...



شكراا يا مايكل
بجد 
وانت كمان الرب يباركم
لانكم اسرتي التانية




​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

*ودي عشان تويتي*
*حصالحك يا جميل*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (9 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ميرو يا جميلة انتي يا عسل
> 
> بالغيظة في الواد بيشووو​*:t30:



*هههههههههههههه
لايارورو
انت فهمتي غلط
انا بتكلم عن مورا
مش عن ناس تانية
فمتيني غلط:t30:​*


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

*
دلوقتي يا جماعة هخنتكلم عن عضوة عسوووولة وطيوبة كتير ​ 
وهي العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)
انا اسفة ما انتبهتك يا وليم 
خلاص حنرجع العلاقات الدبلوماسية ذي الاول
ههههههههههههههههههههه​ 

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

الوردة العطرة تخرج لنا عطور زكية
​الله على كلامك الرائع زيك يا وليم​​​​​​​​

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​ 

كل مواضيعها رائعة وبلا استثناء
​​​​30:30:30:30:30:30:
ميرسي

​​

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

حبوبة وطيوبة ويكفى انها شقيقة سورية
ههههههههههههههههه
ايون انا الشقية​قصدي الشقيقة​​​​​

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​
وردة متفتحة عطرة
اذا دي السلبية
خليت ايه للايجابيات يا وليم​ههههههههههههه​​​​​


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​ 

مورا مارون واحدة 
اه فعلاا واحدة
عشان كده اليوم عيد مار مارون
وماحدش 
عايدني​يا وحشين​​​​​

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​
مواضيعك رائعة من روعتك فلا تحرمينا روعتك

حاضر 
وهي بلشامي
​ع لراسي​​​​​


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​ 

بالقطع وهذا من حسن طالعى 

هههههههههههههه
​هو انت برج ايه​​​
​​


*







ربنا يوفقك مورا ​ 
فى حياتك الروحية الاجتماعية والعملية
ودمتى بود

ميرسي يا وليم

كبتلنا ايه معاك من السفرة دي





خمدلله ع السلامة
يا باشا
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2009)

ذهبت الى سوق الكلامات ابحث عن كلامة تعطيكى حقيك فلم اجد اى كلامة تعطيكى حقيك غير ربنا يخليكى لينا وانتى بجد انسانة غالية علينا كلنا ومش عارف اقوليك كلامة تديكى حقيك بس يلا هى كلامة ولا اكتر  انتى مش هينفع يتقال فيكى كلام  يلا ربنا يحرسيك وعاوز موضيع جديدة  وهبعتليك الكلامات فى مرة تانية


----------



## مورا مارون (10 فبراير 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ذهبت الى سوق الكلامات ابحث عن كلامة تعطيكى حقيك فلم اجد اى كلامة تعطيكى حقيك غير ربنا يخليكى لينا وانتى بجد انسانة غالية علينا كلنا ومش عارف اقوليك كلامة تديكى حقيك بس يلا هى كلامة ولا اكتر انتى مش هينفع يتقال فيكى كلام يلا ربنا يحرسيك وعاوز موضيع جديدة وهبعتليك الكلامات فى مرة تانية


 

*ميرسي ليك بجد على مشاركتك الاكثر من رائعة*

*وعلى الكلمات الجميلة*
*والمشجعة *

*شكرا  والرب معاك*





​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2009)

*اهلا بيك يا جون في الموضوع 
ويا ريت تشاركنا فية دايما واحنا بنتكلم كل 3 ايام عن عضو  جديد​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (11 فبراير 2009)

العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون) ​ 
*1-*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

*مواضيعها وردودها هادفة 
*​


2- *ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​ 
لا اذكر موضوع معين ولكن كل مواضيعها ومشاركتها التى قراءتها لها هادفة ​ *
*​

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
انسانة مميزة جدا 
تمتاز بقوة شخصيتها 
وذوقها 
ورقتها 
ولديها اسلوب مميز 
ولطيفة جداً  
الجانب الروحانى لديها عالى جداً 
ومثقفة (كغالبية السوريات واللبنانيات)
وتستطيع التغلب على الصدمات بقوة شخصيتها وايمانها, لقد رحل اخوها فى حادث صعب جدا ورغم ذلك استطاعت التغلب على هذة الصدمة الصعبة جدا والاستمرار بنفس روحها الجميلة وبدون ان يضعف هذة الحادثة المؤلمة من ايمانها 

فتحية لكى ايتها الجميلة القوية الممتلئة بالإيمان

​ 
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
لا اعرف 
​

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو*​ 
مممم... 4 على الاقسام الاجتماعية والثقافية ​ 
*6**- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*استمرى بنفس ايمانك وشخصيتك الرائعة والرب دائما سيكون معكى
*​

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​ 
نعم كلما كانت متواجدة لا تتأخر فى الرد



نورتى الموضوع اختى وصديقتى العزيزة مورا مارون ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2009)

*يا بختك يا مورا دا انتي محبوبة قوووي يا عسل

حتي بعد ما وقتك خلص لسة في ناس بتدخل تكتب عنك 
ابقي ادخلي ردي براحتك يا عسل 
انا هكتب كمان شوية عن شخصية اخري مباركة مميزة ومحبوبة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسولة كتيركتير 
وهي ( بنت العدرا)
 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كل مواضيعها جميلة جدا​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

رسالة الانبا موسي الاسقف العام للفتيات المسيحيات

لا تحزن يا قلبي 

ومواضيع كتيرة ​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

عسولة ومتواضعة وسكرة​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

اللة اعلم​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

اممممممممم السابع​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عاوزين نشوف مواضيع اكتر للقمر​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​*
*احيانا 


بتمنالك كل التوفيق في حياتك يا بنت العدرا وتعمق اكتر في العلاقة مع يسوع


يلا يا اصحابي عاوزين نحكي علي بنت العدرا 

يلا كلة يجي هنا  يحكي معانا​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

[*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسولة كتير كتير 
وهي ( بنت العدرا)

ااه طيب خلي بالك من النمل بقي:t30:

 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


بصي هي مواضيعها قليلة قوي اليومين دول
مش عارف ليه
بس طبعا
كل مواضيعها:hlp:​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


هي عاملة مواضيع:t30:
اه طيب

لا تحزن يا قلبي 
​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


ولا حاجة


قصدي ولا حاجة فيها وحشة
انسانة محترمة جدا - طيبة - عسولة وجدعة
:t30:​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


لا كلمة حق
هي عسولة ومورتنيش حاجة وحشة
لانها متقدرش:t30:​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

:crazy_pil

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عاوزين نشوف مواضيع اكتر
وعايزين افعال مش اقوال
وانت عارفة انا اقصد ايه:t30:​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​*
*احيانا 


بتمنالك كل التوفيق في حياتك
ياجميل
وبجد ياجدعان هي اينعم من بنات اليكس
لكن عسولة وطيبة ومحترمة جدا جدا
واخت بجد
​*]


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

العضوه المباركه (بنت العدرا)
1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

​مواضعها كلها جميله جدا
بس نادره​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

​
اغلبيتها ( اغلبيه مواضعها)​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
1- اسكندرانيه   ههههههههههه

2- ردوها رااااااااائعه ومشجعه 

3- مواضعها جميله 

كفايه كده لاحسن تتغير 

ههههههههههههههه​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
نو خالص 

مافيش​​​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​
الثامن 

بس ياريت ماتزعليش​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​
عايزين نشوفك اكتر معانا 

ونشوف مواضيع ومشاركات​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​ 
بالفعل بس مش كتير 


اتمنالك حياه سعيده وبالنجاح ان شاء الله 

​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسولة كتيركتير
> وهي ( بنت العدرا)
> 
> هى فعلاااااااااا عسولة​ ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...





*ميرسى راجعا ليسوع
موضوعك جميييل جداااااااااا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

> اينعم من بنات اليكس


 
مالهم بنات اليكس يا واد انت 

احسن ناس 

تقدر تقول غير ذلك .......​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى راجعا ليسوع
> موضوعك جميييل جداااااااااا​*



*ههههههههه
اللي هيشهد للعروسة
والاخت في عين اختها ايه
غزال




















بس الصراحة تستاهل
الاتنين زي العسل
وكفاية انهم من
اليــ:smil8: ــكس​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مالهم بنات اليكس يا واد انت
> 
> احسن ناس
> 
> تقدر تقول غير ذلك .......​



*لا لا
اليكس
ياعني 



ولا بلاش


بنات اليكس دول يابني انت مش عارفهم

بالذات بقي البنت لو كانت مشرفة:t30:​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 فبراير 2009)

*بيشووووووووووووووووو
 انت كده بتلعب فى عداد عمرك
اولااااا انا بتكلم على الموضوع عموما لانى اول مرة اشوفه
ثانيااا اليكس دى ام الدنيا ولا تعرف تجيها اصلا
ثالثا بقى مالهم بقى مشرفين الكس
انت مش لعبت فى عداد عمرك بس
انت لعبت كمان فى عداد عضويتك

ومعلش بقى راجعا ليسوع بوظنالك الموضوع
بس لازم ارد على الاخ بيشووووو

وانت بقى تعالى نتعارك فى حتة تانية عيب كده​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *لا لا​*
> *اليكس*
> *ياعني *​
> 
> ...


 
يابنى بلاش تخبط فى الحلل 

انا مش مسؤال :t9:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2009)

> ومعلش بقى راجعا ليسوع بوظنالك الموضوع


*ولا يهمك يا بريسكلا يا قمر 

هو الواد بيشو كدة  شقاوة ولما بيدخل في موضوع بيعمل فية هيصة 

بس بجد منورين الدنيا ونوركم غطا علي الكهربا 

بنات وولاد سكر مرشوش في طبق منقوش العبو مع بعض متتخانقوش​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

> بنات وولاد سكر مرشوش في طبق منقوش العبو مع بعض متتخانقوش


​ 
ايه يا بنتى الابداع ده 

نفسى اعرف اكتب شعر 

​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *بيشووووووووووووووووو
> انت كده بتلعب فى عداد عمرك
> اولااااا انا بتكلم على الموضوع عموما لانى اول مرة اشوفه
> 
> ...


*
نتعارك
:hlp:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ولا يهمك يا بريسكلا يا قمر
> 
> هو الواد بيشو كدة  شقاوة ولما بيدخل في موضوع بيعمل فية هيصة
> 
> ...



*ياجدعان بلاش خروج عن الموضوع
احنا بنتكلم عن المجاهدة الفدائية ينت العدرا​*


----------



## مورا مارون (11 فبراير 2009)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> العضوة المباركة (مورا مارون)​
> 
> 
> *1-*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ...


 

النور ليا بحضورك اكستريم 
بجد كلماتك الرائعة انارت قلبي دفئا ومحبة
الرب يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (11 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا بختك يا مورا دا انتي محبوبة قوووي يا عسل​*
> 
> *حتي بعد ما وقتك خلص لسة في ناس بتدخل تكتب عنك *
> *ابقي ادخلي ردي براحتك يا عسل *
> ...


 


المحبة من الرب
نشكره في كل ساعة


شكرااا ليك فعلا حبيبتي  لموضوعك الر ائع

اللي سمحلنا نتواصل اكتر مع بعض

ونتعرف ع بعضنا اكتر

كأخوة في المسيح


----------



## مورا مارون (12 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسولة كتيركتير​*
> *وهي ( بنت العدرا)*
> 
> *البنوتة دي سكرة *
> ...


----------



## vetaa (12 فبراير 2009)

*القمرررررررررررررررررر الجميييييييييل*
*(بنت العدراااااااااااااا)*

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟*

*دى القمر بتاعى*
*وكل كلمه تقولها بتبقى عسلله زيها*
*وحقيقى جمييله*
*المواضيع وهى برضه هههههههه

*​*
*

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

*بامانه هظلمها لو قولت على واحد*
*بس هى سكر ومواضيعها زيها*
*وفى الترفيهى بتعجبنى*
*وفى موضوع كلهم مجتمعين عليه*

*لا تحزن يا قلبى ابقى ادينى اللينك بقى اشمعنى هما*
*هههههههه*



*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيب بامانه اقول ومتحسدووووووش*
*بنوته زى السكر والعسل فى بعض كده خليط
ودمها شربااااااااات كفاءه بجد*
*وبدليل امبارح يعنى كنت متضايقة وقعدت تهزر معايا كتيييير*

*وهى كمان طيوبة وحبوبة وجميله*
*وبتحب الناس وشكلها خدومه*
*وبتحب ربنا بجد فيها مميزات كتيرة عسل*


*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*
علشان الحسد بقى والمميزات اللى فاتت*
*نقول انها انها عسولة برضه ههههههه*
*بس يمكن عصبية حبه بشهادة اختها يعنى ههههه*
*وكمان بتتاخر فى مواعيدها زى ناس اعرفهم ههههههه
*​*
*


*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

بصراحه الاولى ليا ااناااااااا*
*ولو للمنتدى بقى هى تحكم انا راضيه بحكمها*
*اللى مش عادل*
*هههههههه*


*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*
خليكى زى ما انتى كده طيوبة وخدومه وبتحبى الناس*
*ومتتسرعيش فى حياتك ابدا*
*ولما تاخدى قرار احسبى نتايجه كويس*

*يلا بقى رديلى النصيحه*
*هههههههه*​
​
*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*
*​*
**صدقينى يا بنتى مش من كتر اللى بنزله*
*بس تقريبا لما نزلت ردت*
*دى سكرة يا نااااااس*​

*بنوووووووووتى الجميله*
*بجد مبسوطه انك مدبسة هنا نحن السابقون يعنى*
*ههههههه معلش يومين ويعدوا*
*صدقينى من اكتر الناس اللى حبيتها هنا انتى*
*مش عارفة دة اية بقى صح ولا ههههههه*
*بس اكيد صح يعنى...ربنا يوفقك يا قمرتى وخليكى داييما عسوله كده*
*وربنا معاكى على طول ويبعد عنك وعنى وعننا المغزى هههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اهلا بيك يا جون في الموضوع
> ويا ريت تشاركنا فية دايما واحنا بنتكلم كل 3 ايام عن عضو  جديد​*


   ا وك ماشى بس ابقو بلغونى ماشى 
ومرسى على اهتماميك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2009)

*العضوه الطيبه والجميله (بنت العدراااااااااااااا)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟

مواضيعها جميله ومفيده
بس بخيله قوي

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيعها قليله بس بتعجبني قوي

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيوبه جدا وشقيه كمان ودمها زي العسل
واللي يعرفها عن قرب يحبها جدا
بتحب الخير للكل وعسوله

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

يمكن عصبيه شويه

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

5

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

خلصي علي بربر وريحيني منها 30:

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اليومين دول مش بشوفها زي الاول

بس اكيد غصب عنها


بتمنالك حياه سعيده وجميله دائما

وربنا يوفقك وانشاء الله نباركلك قريب علي النتيجه

وخليكي شاطره واسمعي نصيحتي بسرعه

منوووره يا بنت العدرا​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (12 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> *خجلتني يا اكستريم
> معناتو الله يطعمك بنت الحلال من عنا بقا
> هههههههه
> انا كدة هكولها مش هتجوزها ههههههههههه
> ...





rgaa luswa قال:


> *
> 
> هو الواد بيشو كدة  شقاوة ولما بيدخل في موضوع بيعمل فية هيصة
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه  انتى ليكي فى الشعر ؟


----------



## rana1981 (12 فبراير 2009)

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟


موضيعها حلوة بس قليلة شوي

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل شي بتكتبه انا بحبه

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

ي حبية قلبي ودمها شرباااااااااااااات

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مافي شي ابدا

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

10

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

استمري ايا قمر وخليكي جنبي اسمعتي هههههههههه 30:

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اي دائما بترد


بحبك يا بنوتة كتير كتير كتير]*​


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هتكلم عن عضوتنا الجميلة (بنت العدرا)*​
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *قمة الروعة وان كانت قليلة بعض الشئ*
> **​
> ...


*ميرسى اكتير بجد على هيك واتمنى ان  ماشيء بيكون يزعل بردى هادا *
*طبعا احنا اخوات *
**​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسولة كتيركتير
> وهي ( بنت العدرا)
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...


*
**مــــــــــــنــــــــــــو ر ه يا احلى بنوته*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2009)

> هههههههههههه انتى ليكي فى الشعر ؟




*هما بيقولو كدة يا اكستريم 

ابقي جرب وادخل في منتدي كتابات ولو معجبكش كلامي مش هتخسر حاجة



جرب وادخل هنا جايز يعجبك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65918​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هما بيقولو كدة يا اكستريم
> 
> ابقي جرب وادخل في منتدي كتابات ولو معجبكش كلامي مش هتخسر حاجة
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههه
مين اللي بيقولوا؟؟
وبعدين هو عنده حق برضه
مش مصدق:t30:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههه
> مين اللي بيقولوا؟؟
> وبعدين هو عنده حق برضه
> مش مصدق:t30:​*



*ههههههههههههههههههه
منا بقول كدة بردو 

بس اخواتنا هنا اللي ادوني الوهم دة​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> منا بقول كدة بردو
> 
> بس اخواتنا هنا اللي ادوني الوهم دة​*



*مهم كويسين
وبيرفعوا من روحك المعنوية:t30:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسولة كتيركتير
> وهي ( بنت العدرا)
> ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى على المجاملة الجميلة دى ​ ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...



*مييييييييييييييييرسى بجد ليكى راجعا ليسوع على الموضوع ده 
وتعيشى وتنمى عالناس هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> [*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسولة كتير كتير
> وهي ( بنت العدرا)
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا بيشو بجد على اراءك وربنا يخليك ياخويا يومين تلاتة تانى ههههههههه​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> العضوه المباركه (بنت العدرا)
> 1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ​مواضعها كلها جميله جدا
> ...



*وبجد ميرسى جدا ليك على رأيك الجميل ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسولة كتيركتير 
وهي ( بنت العدرا)​*

*هى فعلاااااااااا عسولة​**مييييرسى ياحبى اهو انتى ​**ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​*
*مواضيع حلوة ومفيدة​** ده من زوقك ياقمرتى​**2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​*
*لماذا ترتاح لشخص عندما تراه؟

لا تحزن يا قلبي ​*
*مييييييرسى على رأيك ​**3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​*
*عندها محبة و دمها خفيف​*
*ربنا يخليكي يا بربر تعيشى وتجاملينى​**4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​*
*انا اقولك بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتضرب اختها فى البيت
عصبية الى حدما
ربنا يهديها بقى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
*ممممممممممممممممممم هو ده بقى الظلم بعييينه
مش بيحصل الكلام ده بس شكله هيحصللللللل :t9:​*
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​*
*الخامس​*
*كتييييييييييير كده ياحبى بس ميرسى​**6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​*
*فى التأنى السلامة 
هو انا مجنونة ولا ايييييييييييييه يالهوى بس حاضر​وبالنسبة للمنتدى تزود مشاركاتها ومواضيعها​**حااااااااااااااااااااضر ​**7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​**لا هى تقريبا كده مستقصدانى هههههههههههههههههههههه​*
*  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالالا عيب عليكى ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مالهم بنات اليكس يا واد انت
> 
> احسن ناس
> 
> تقدر تقول غير ذلك .......​



*قوله يا كوكو وحياتك الواد ده عايز ييجى اليكس ونسلط عليه بتوع بحررررررررى واخد بالك انت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسولة كتيركتير​*
> ...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *القمرررررررررررررررررر الجميييييييييل*
> *(بنت العدراااااااااااااا)*
> 
> *اهوووووووووووووو انتى اللى قمر وعسل وسكر ​**ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟*
> ...



*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب هو ده المشكلة كلها ههههههههههههههههههههه بس ميقدرش علينا صح!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ميرسى يا فيتو على كل كلامك الجميل ده ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *العضوه الطيبه والجميله (بنت العدراااااااااااااا)
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يسهل بقى
ميرسى يا ميكى على رأيك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

اهلا اهلا يا بنت العدرا منورة ياجميلة بجد


*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
مواضيعها حلوة ولذيذة بجد مع انها مش كتير بس يعني بتجيب اللى احنا محتاجينه





*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

كلهم حلوين اوى وبصراحة مش موضوع معين اللى عجبني تقدري تقولى بيعجبني الاسلوب نفسه
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
بسيطة موت ومرحة وروحها حلوة وطيوبة


*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
مفيش 
هههههه العيب الوحيد انها مش تعرفنى طبعاخسرت كتير
ههههههههههههههههه
بهزر اوعى حد يفهمنى صح

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*

7
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
عايزين نشوف منك مواضيع اكترررررررر وانتشري فى المنتدى

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
اه احيانا وردوها حلوة اوى


*فكره جميله مش كده؟*

ههههههههههه اكيد مدام منك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *قوله يا كوكو وحياتك الواد ده عايز ييجى اليكس ونسلط عليه بتوع بحررررررررى واخد بالك انت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


واخد بالى 

هوه فيه حد من اسكندريه ومايعرفش بحرى 

وناس بحرى 30:

هههههههههههه ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟
> 
> 
> موضيعها حلوة بس قليلة شوي
> ...



*وانا كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان بموووووووووووووت فيكى ياحبيبتى بجد
ربنا يحافظ عليكى ونفضل اصحاب دايما​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> واخد بالى
> 
> هوه فيه حد من اسكندريه ومايعرفش بحرى
> 
> ...



*الكلام ده مع اي حد تاني
مش انا
ياشباب
انتم بتوع كلام بس:t30:​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 فبراير 2009)

*العضوه الجميله مورا مارون


هيا فعلا جميلة مووووووت وانا بحبها اوى 

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


مواضيع جميلة جدا زيها 



2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


آيات من الكتاب المقدس خلفيات كمبيوتر 


وكمان صورة السيد المسيح المرسومة باليد عجبتنى اوى اوى اوى 


شوية جليتر جنان للفلانتين انما جنان 



3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


انا مكلمتهاش شخصيا اسمنى بتمنى 

بس باين عليها هادية اوى 

ودمها خفيف بس بعد سواعى بلاحظ عليها طابع الحزن 

يارب مكونش عكيت 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


انها قافلة الرسايل الخاصة ورسايل الزوائر وانا مش بعرف اوصلها 




5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


ممكن سبعة وتلات تربع ماشى ولا مش ماشى 
:t30::t30:
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


اتشقى شوية وانتشرى فى باقى الاقسام

وافتحى رسايل الزوار لحسن اسحل واحيط 


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


غالبا بتنورى بردودها السكرة 



حبيبتى سمحينى فى التاخير فى الرد بس واخدة دور برد محترم شويتين 

صليلى ياقمر وربنا يباركك ويبارك كل اهل بيتك ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 فبراير 2009)

*اهلا اهلا يا ببنت العدراء الى مزعلانى 


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضيع جميلة اوى بس قليلة اوى بردوا 





2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مش فاكرة البرد مخلينى مهيسة بس بجد مواضيعها سكرة وبتعجبنى 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
خفيفة الدم وشضقية شويتين 


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
اديتنى بمبة كبيرة خالص 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

7 ونص
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
انتشرى وتوغلى فى المنتدى وبلاش تدينى بمب تانى 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
غالبا ما بتنورنى بردودها 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

لا هيه بقى 


















هههههههههههههههههههههه لا ياقمر جميلة زيك ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 فبراير 2009)

*يلا يا بنت العدرا ردي علي كل حبايبك علشان 
بعد شوية هنتكلم عن حد تاني مميز بردو وحلو قوووي 

اظن انتي اصلا مش ملاحقة تردي اصلا في موضوع  (لقاء مع)
يعني مثبتينك هنا وهنا​*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2009)

> اظن انتي اصلا مش ملاحقة تردي اصلا في موضوع (لقاء مع)





> يعني مثبتينك هنا وهنا​


*دة حقيقى فعلا  يا اختنا رجعا ليسوع*
*ارحموها شوية*
*ههههههههههههه*

*اللة بيكون فى عونها *
*ولا اقول ربنا يرحمها افضل*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
**​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*هتكلم عن عضوتنا الجميلة (بنت العدرا)*​ 
*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*قمة الروعة وان كانت قليلة بعض الشئ*
*ميرسى ياجوجو وانت عندك حق فعلا هى قليلة وانشالله ازودها*​ 


*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​ 
*صدقونى مش فاكر حاجة معينة هلا *
*تصدق ولا انا ههههههههه*​ 
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*حاسسها خفيفة الظل*
*مرحة ومحبوبة من كل اخوتها*
*ميييييرسى ليك يا جوجو وياريتنى اكون محبوبة من الناس الجميلة دى بجد*
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*لا تتناقش بمواضيع تحتاج مناقشة *
*مجرد رد شكر *
*واحنا محتاجين منها اكتر من كدة*
*ودة من رأيى شخصى مش اكتر*
*وطبعا اسف*
*سامحنى ياجوجو انا مش هقبل اعتزارك لان مفيش اعتذار بين الاخوات*
*وطبعا رأيك يحترم جدااااا عندى وهحاول ابقى اخد بالى بجد من الموضوع ده*​ 
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​ 

*ممكن نخليها 8*
*ميرسى ياجوجو انت كارمنى كمان *
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*مش نصيحة مجرد اتمنى ان نشاطك بيكون اكتر *
*اتمنى تجتهدى على هيك* 
*حاااااااضر ياجوجو وانا هعتبرها نصيحة من اخ عزيز *
*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​ 
*اها*
*طبعا يا جوجو لان مواضيعك جميلة بجد وسورى لو قصرت فى حاجة يافندم*​ 


*فكره جميله مش كده؟*​ 

*منتهى الجمال عن جد اننا نقدر نتواصل بها الشكل *
*فعلا فكرة جميييييييلة بس لو مع حد غير بنت العدرا*​ 



*ميرسى اكتير بجد على هيك واتمنى ان ماشيء بيكون يزعل بردى هادا *
*طبعا احنا اخوات*
*اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييد مفيش زعل وردك جميل دايما بيسعدنى *​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> مورا مارون قال:
> 
> 
> > *مييييييييرسى يا مورا على كلامك الجميييييييل وسامحينى انى مقدرتش ادخل فاهمانى*
> ...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسولة كتيركتير *
*وهي ( بنت العدرا)*
*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*حلووووووووووووووة كتييييييييير*
*ميرسى ياجميل ماتجيش حاجة جنب مواضيعك بجد*​ 

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​ 

*فى مواضيع كتير عجبتنى*
*انا لا ههههههههه مواضيعى مش عجبانى*
*ميرسى لرأيك ياعسل*​ 

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*بنت زى العسل بجد وطيبه ودمها خفيف*
*اهووووووووو انتتتتتى*​ 

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*العصبيه*
*:smil8::smil8: هههههههههه:smil8::smil8:*
*شوية اه بس كويس ياكوكى مجربتيهاش ههههه*​ 

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​ 

*الثامن*
*ميرسى ده من زوقك*​ 

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*انتشرى شويه اكتر من كده فى المنتدى يا سكر*
*حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر *​ 

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​ 



*ايون دايما بتنورنى فى المواضيع بردها الحلو*
*ربنا يخليكى يا كوكى تعيشى وتعملى مواضيع*​ 

*بتمنالك كل التوفيق في حياتك يا بنت العدرا وتعمق اكتر في العلاقة مع يسوع*
*ربنا يخليكى بجد*​ 

*يلا يا اصحابي عاوزين نحكي علي بنت العدرا *​ 
*يلا كلة يجي هنا يحكي معانا *
*يلاااااااااااااااا نمييييييييمة ببلاش ههههههههههه*​ 




*مــــــــــــنــــــــــــو ر ه يا احلى بنوته*
*بوجودك يا كوكى وبجد ميرسى على رأيك الجميل*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2009)

y_a_r_a قال:


> اهلا اهلا يا بنت العدرا منورة ياجميلة بجد





y_a_r_a قال:


> *ده نوووووووووووووووورك انتى ياعسل *
> 
> 
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> ...



*مييييييييرسى يا يويو على انك نورتى الموضوع ياحبيبتى ومبروك النجاح 30:30:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اهلا اهلا يا ببنت العدراء الى مزعلانى ​*
> _*:smi411::smi411::smi411:*_
> _*حقك عليا بجد يا جانجون غصب عنى صدقينى اوعى تزعلى *_​
> 
> ...


*ميييييييييييييرسى يا انجى بجد على رأيك وبجد سامحينى i'm sorry*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يلا يا بنت العدرا ردي علي كل حبايبك علشان
> بعد شوية هنتكلم عن حد تاني مميز بردو وحلو قوووي
> 
> اظن انتي اصلا مش ملاحقة تردي اصلا في موضوع  (لقاء مع)
> يعني مثبتينك هنا وهنا​*



*سوووووووووووووووووووووووووورى بجد على التأخير فى الرد
بس انتى عارفة الموضوع الجميل ده مع الكرسى مخى لسسسسسسسسسسع
:smi411::smi411::smi411: 
وبجد ميييييييييييييييييرسى انك فكرتى فيا اشكرك بجد جداااااااااااااا 
وربنا يقويكى ياعسل​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *دة حقيقى فعلا  يا اختنا رجعا ليسوع*
> *ارحموها شوية*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا مطحوووونة يانى 
عجبك كده ياجوجو العذاب ده يالهوى انا بنام احلم بليل بالاسئلة والموضوع ده كتيييييييييييييييييير كده​*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا مطحوووونة يانى ​*
> 
> *عجبك كده ياجوجو العذاب ده يالهوى انا بنام احلم بليل بالاسئلة والموضوع ده كتيييييييييييييييييير كده*​


*هههههههههههه*
*دى ضريبة حبنا ليكى يا بنت العدرا*
*ربنا يقويكى *
**​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 فبراير 2009)

*نورتي يا  بنت العدرا 


دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية جميلة جدا  وهو العضو المبارك(  come with me  (     جوجو

  - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​*
*مواضيعة جميلة وومميزة​*
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​*
*مواضيع كتيرة منها 
احاسيس لن تنساها

اسهر انا والقمر والليل

لماذا تشحذ الحب واحضان السماوية تنتظرك ​**3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​**طيب وزوووق كتير واخلاق عالية 
وبيمجد اسم ربنا مهما قابل من صعاب في الحياة ​*
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​*
*مشفتش سلبيات​*
*- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
​*

*امممممم السابع​*
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​*
*اعطيني نصيحة انت يا جوجو​*

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​**اة  احيانا وبحب ردودة البسيطة الجميلة


منورنا يا جو 

اتمنالك حياة سعيدة موفقة وناجحة بمعونة ملكنا ومخلصنا يسوع

يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة هجووووووووووووووم  علي جو​*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2009)

*



			دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية جميلة جدا وهو العضو المبارك( come with me ( جوجو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 الجمال الكم يا اختنا الجميلة *
*



			- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *مواضيعة جميلة وومميزة*



*بحاول اقلدكم مش اكتر من هيك *
*ولو تلاحظى كل مواضيعة منقولة *
*لكن انتم صناع الجمال صدقونى*​


> *2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> *​​*مواضيع كتيرة منها
> احاسيس لن تنساها
> 
> ...


*كويس انك فاكرة *
*انا مبسوط اوى انى عرفت ان ليا مواضيع على المنتدى *
**


> *4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> *​
> 
> *مشفتش سلبيات *​​​​


*اقولك انا *
*عصبى جدا جدا *
*وسريع الغضب *
*لكن صدقينى بصفى بسرعة *
*وفى كتير بس خلينى افتكر *
**


> *- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


* حلو حلو*
*افضل من مافيش خالص*
*ههههههههههههه*
**


> *6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
> *​
> 
> *اعطيني نصيحة انت يا جوجو*​​​​


*ماتضحكيش عليا وقوليلى نصيحتك *
*ماليش دعوة كل عضو لية نصيحة وانتى اول ما كتبتى بتستغلينى*
**
*بس نصيحتى ليكى*
*اطلبى النصيحة من الاعلى شأن والافضل منك*
*لانة اكيد بيفيدك*
*وافتكر انى مش انا طبعا*


> *7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
> *​
> *اة احيانا وبحب ردودة البسيطة الجميلة*​​​​


*جميلة منك ها الكلمة عن جد ميرسى ليكى*
*



			منورنا يا جو 

اتمنالك حياة سعيدة موفقة وناجحة بمعونة ملكنا ومخلصنا يسوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى ليكى بجد النور نوركم انتم يا اجمل  اخوات *
*وميرسى لدعوتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يوفقك فى كل امورك ويحفظ نفسك من كل شر ويدبر  ديما امورك*
*



			يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة هجووووووووووووووم علي جو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههه*
*على فكرة انا ماتقوعتش الخيانة دى فى الاخر*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى ليكى ولها الفرصة الجميلة  اللى خلتنى وسطكم هلا*
*صدقينى مبسوط بيكم اوى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*ومرة تانية بشكرك*
**​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 فبراير 2009)

> بس نصيحتى ليكى
> اطلبى النصيحة من الاعلى شأن والافضل منك
> لانة اكيد بيفيدك
> وافتكر انى مش انا طبعا



*مرسي جو علي النصيحة الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك
​*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2009)

> مرسي جو علي النصيحة الجميلة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك


* ديما على الرحب اختى العزيزة*
*تعالى كل يوم بقى*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2009)

العضو المبارك  come with me 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
مواضعيه كلها فى منتهى الجمال والرووووووعه ​
​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
​

​جميع مواضيع جوجو رااااااااائعه 
​
​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​
​كتيييييييييير جدا 

1- انسان طيب 

2- مثال للصديق الوفى 

3- محترم جدا فى اسلوب تعامله مع الاخرين

4- متواضع جدا جدا جدا 

​
​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
​

​مافيش خالص ​
​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​


​السادس ​
​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
​

​اشتقنا كتير لمواضيعك الالى كانت منتشره فى جميع انحاء المنتدى 

عايزين نشوفها تانى ​

​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
​
​بالطبع وبردود رااااااااااااااااائعه 

اتمنالك حياه سعيده يا جوجو 

سلام المسيح يكون معك ​


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2009)

> العضو المبارك come with me


* اهلا بيك يا كيرو *
*منور بحضورك حبيبى*


> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> 
> 
> مواضعيه كلها فى منتهى الجمال والرووووووعه


* من اولها مبالغة ونفاق كدة *
*ماشى نعديهالك ها المرة يا سيدى*
**
*بس لعلمك ان كانت جميلة وروعة لانكم انتم اللى بتشوفوها بعيونكم الاجمل*
*وميرسى لكلمتك حبيبى*


> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> ​
> 
> ​جميع مواضيع جوجو رااااااااائعه ​​


* تاااااااااااانى هنرجع للنفاق*
*ماشى برررررردو نعديها*
*لانك انسان طيب وتستاهل كل خير*
*ويعلم ربنا قد شو معززتك بقلبى*
*ربنا يخليك*
**


> ​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ​
> ​كتيييييييييير جدا
> 
> ...


* الله الله كل دة *
*اية يابنى صدقنى ولا اعرف حتى انت بتتكلم عن اية *
*حرام عليك تظلم ها الكلمات معى*


> 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ​
> 
> ​مافيش خالص ​​


*حتى فى دى بتكدب *
*ههههههههههه*
*انا مش هقولك بقى اى سلبية فيا عند فيك *
*ههههههههههههههه*


> 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


* دى رجعا ليسوع طلعت احسن منك واديتلى السابع*
*بس مش مهم بقى *
*اى حاجة منك حلوة يا باشا*
**


> 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
> ​
> 
> ​اشتقنا كتير لمواضيعك الالى كانت منتشره فى جميع انحاء المنتدى
> ...


* حاضر صدقنى بس ليا ظروفى وانت عارفها يا كيرو *
*سامحنى بس كل شيء بيدبر بنعمة ربنا*
*وميرسى لنصيحتك حبيبى*
*ربنا يخليك*
**


> 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
> ​
> ​بالطبع وبردود رااااااااااااااااائعه
> ​​


* عمرها ماتكون رائعة بتواجد مواضيعك وردودك وطلتك علينا يا حبيبى*
*ميرسى لمجملتك الطيبة *
**


> اتمنالك حياه سعيده يا جوجو
> 
> سلام المسيح يكون معك


* ميرسى يا كيرو *
*ربنا يخليك *
*واتمنالك ديما حياة هادية سعيدة بنعمة رب المجد*
*شكرا اكتير الك *
* ولحضورك المميز اخى الغالى*
* سلام المسيح*
**​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 فبراير 2009)

* العضو الجميل والطيوب ( come with me ) او جوجو 


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعه قليله بس جميله جدا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

لقد كان الطارق هو الشيطان

كلمة فى ودنك .. بس اسمعها !!!

عندما يحزنك زوجك... اذهبى ألى حبيبك!!

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيب جدا وزوق ومحترم جدا

ردوده جميله وبسيطه ومتواضعه زيه

ربنا يحميه 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مشفتش اي سلبيات

- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مفيش غير جوجو واحد وبس

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

أنه يزود مشاركاته ومواضيعه الجميله زيه

عايزين نستفيد اكتر

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ردوده قليله في مواضيعي بس بيكون منور الموضوع

وبفرح لما بلاقي ردوده موجوده في موضوع عندي





بتمنالك حياه سعيده وجميله كلها حب وخير

وهاابي فلانتين ودايما في حب وسعاده ياجميل

​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية جميلة جدا وهو العضو المبارك( come with me ( جوجو*
> *اهلا ياجوجو الدور عليك فى النميمة *
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *مواضيعه جميلة اوى بجد ومميزة*
> ...


*منور النميمة يا جوجو نحن السابقون عقبال ماتدبس فى الكرسى كمان يا اخويا :hlp:*​


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2009)

> العضو الجميل والطيوب ( come with me ) او جوجو


* خدعوك فقالو هذا*
*بس طبعا ميرسى لكلمتك الطيبة يا مايكل *
**


> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> مواضيعه قليله بس جميله جدا


* ميرسيى ليك ولذوقك يا مايكل *
*وانشالة بجتهد على بلكتابة اكتر *
*صليلى*


> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> 
> لقد كان الطارق هو الشيطان
> 
> ...


*ههههههههه*
*انت بتراقبنى بقى*
*ميرسى ليك  انت الاجمل يا مايكل بكل مواضيعك الشيقة الجميلة*


> 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> طيب جدا وزوق ومحترم جدا
> 
> ...


* ميرسى بجد يا مايكل بس انا مش كل دة خالص*
*مجرد انها  حاجات اكتسبتها منكم*
*ربنا يباركك *


> 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> مشفتش اي سلبيات


*لا صدقنى *
*ذكرت قبل هيك العصبية *
*والغضب  كمان*
*شيء بجد بكرهة اوى فينى*
*



- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مفيش غير جوجو واحد وبس

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههه*
*لا فى يا مايكل*
*بس انت اللى مش بتدور*
**


> - ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> أنه يزود مشاركاته ومواضيعه الجميله زيه


* ميرسى يا حبيبى على كلمتك الطيبة *
*بس صدقنى ان فينى ظروف شوى صعبة *
*صليلى *
*وربنا بيدبر كل شيئ*
**


> عايزين نستفيد اكتر


* استغلال يعنى *
*ماشى ماشى*
**


> 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
> 
> ردوده قليله في مواضيعي بس بيكون منور الموضوع
> 
> وبفرح لما بلاقي ردوده موجوده في موضوع عندي


* الموضوع دايما بيكون منور بيك لانك اللى بتكون كاتبة *
*وانا بكون مبسوط  لما اشارك فى ابداعاتك يا مايكل*
*ميرسى ليك*
**


> بتمنالك حياه سعيده وجميله كلها حب وخير
> 
> وهاابي فلانتين ودايما في حب وسعاده ياجميل


* ميرسى حبيبى مايكل*
*وكل سنة وانت طيب يا باشا*
*نورتنى بكملماتك الطيبة دى*
*اتمنالك حياة هادية وموفقة بنعمة رب المجد يسوع*
*ميرسى ليك حبيبى نورت *
**​


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2009)

> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية جميلة جدا وهو العضو المبارك( come with me ( جوجو
> اهلا ياجوجو الدور عليك فى النميمة *


* اى خدمة يا استاذة *
*نمى براحتك *
*وطبعا جاتلك على طبق من حديد*
**


> * ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> مواضيعه جميلة اوى بجد ومميزة*


* ميرسى لكلمتك الجميلة*
*بس التميز فى ها الممنتدى لية اصحابة*
*واعتقد انى لسة ماعرفتهمش لحد ها الوقت يا بنت العدرا*
**


> *2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> هو بجد كلها حلوة بس انا بحب اوى سجل احساسك بكلمة لانى بجد مع انها مجرد كتابة كلمة بس بتريح*


* وانا ببقى مبسوط وسعيد اننا بنقدر نتواصل بها الشكل ونفهم احاسيس بعض وان كانت بفرح نشاركة فرحتة *
*وان كانت بحزن نشاركة كمان دمعتة*
*وان كانت بضيق ومشاكل *
*نحاول نساعدة*
*جميل اوى انى الاقى  حد يرتاح بها الموضوع*
*ميرسى ليكى *
*فعلا اخدت منك روح جميلة*
*شكرا اكتير*
**


> *- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> محترم جدا جدا وفى منتهى الطيبة بجد*
> *من الاخر شخصية جميلة جدا*


* هسيبكم كدة على عماكم لحدا ماتكتشفوا الحقيقة المرة *
**


> *اتبسطت ان احنا اصحاب او اخوات كمان*


* ان اللى بشكرك على هيك صدقينى*
*جميل انى الاقى اخت جميلة طيوبة مثلك *
**


> *4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> عصبى شويتين و كتووووم بعض الشىء *
> *بس مشفتش سلبيات تانى *


* ههههههههههه*
*نسيتى تقولى رخم على فكرة *
**
*غصب عنى صدقينى *
*هاد شيء بكرهة فى نفسى بس هاد طبيعتى القليلة اوى *
*وبلنسبة للتكتم *
*هو انى مجرد معنديش حد احكيلة فيس تو فيس *
*وانتى تقريبا عارفة بظروفى*
*صليلى*
*



- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)




الخامس

أنقر للتوسيع...

 شغااال*
*ميرسى اوى يا بنت العدرا*
**


> *6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
> حاول لما حاجة تضايقك تتكلم مع حد ترتاح فى الكلام معاه*
> *يا جوجو *


* اخترتى الوضع الخطأ فينى*
*انا لما اكون فرحان  اشارك الدنيا كلها*
*لكن لما اكون تعبان ومتضايق*
*مو حابب حد يشاركنى همى*
*ما حد لة ذنب فى انة يزعل ويتأثر فينى *
*بس انتى كلامك صح *
*واان صدقينى بحاول على هيك*
*واكيد بتأقلم *
*ميرسى ليكى اكتير يا بنت العدرا*


> *- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
> اه بصراحة لما بيكون ليا موضوع بينورنى برده الجميل*


* دة نور جمال ابداع مواضيعك يا بنت العدرا*
*وليا  كل الشرف انى اتابع*
**


> *ايوووووووووووووون عايزين هجوم عليه صح ههههههههه *


 *تانى خيااااااانة*
*يعنى اخلص من اختنا رجعا ليسوع تيجى انتى تصدمينى هيك *
*اوكى اوكى *
*هجوووووووووووووووووووم*
*ميرسى اكتير لمشاركتك وكلمتك الطيبة فينى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير *​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 فبراير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية جميلة جدا وهو العضو المبارك( come with me ( جوجو*
* اهلا اهلا يا جوجو نورت *

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*حقيقى وبجد مواضيعه جميلة ورائعة وفى كل المجالات*​ 



*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*مواضيعه كلها حلوة بجد ومنها*
*ربما انك لا تعرفنى لكنى اعرف كل شئ عنك*
*انت سجلت معانا ليه*
*مين قال ان التدخين ضار ده مفيد جدااا*




*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*بجد مش عارفة اقول ايه ولا ايه ههههههههههههههه*
*بجد يا جوجو انت شخصية جميلة طيبة حبوبة*​ 


*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*لحد دلوقتى مشفتش سلبيات بس وعد لو لقيت هاجى اقول *
*هههههههههههههههههه*​ 


*- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*السادس*​ 



*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*خليك زى ما انت اوعى حاجة تغيرك*​ 


*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*غالبااااااا واشكره على كده*
*وحقيقى من اجمل الردود*​ 


*منورنا يا جو *
*حقيقى منورررررررررنا*​ 

*اتمنالك حياة سعيدة موفقة وناجحة بمعونة ملكنا ومخلصنا يسوع*

*يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة هجووووووووووووووم علي جو*

*هههههههههههه ايييييييوة عايزين هجوم بس من غير سلاح*


*بجد منور الموضوع يا جوجو ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليك وتفضل منورنا دايمااااااااا وعقبال بقى ما تنور هناك انت عارف فين طبعا*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## just member (16 فبراير 2009)

> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية جميلة جدا وهو العضو المبارك( come with me ( جوجو
> اهلا اهلا يا جوجو نورت *


* ميرسى يا بريسكلا  لترحيبك الجميل هاد*
*النور نورك يا استاذة*
**


> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *حقيقى وبجد مواضيعه جميلة ورائعة وفى كل المجالات*


* ميرسى لذوقك العالى هاد بس للعلم  هى ولا جميلة ولا شيء مجرد بس ان عيونكم حلوة انتم بتشوفوها هي*
*انا بس بقلدمك بجمالكم وروعتكم*
*لكن طبعا انتى عارفة العين عمرها ما بتعلا عن الحاجب *
**
*ميرسى لكلمتك الطيبة*


> *-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> مواضيعه كلها حلوة بجد ومنها*
> *ربما انك لا تعرفنى لكنى اعرف كل شئ عنك*
> *انت سجلت معانا ليه*


*ميرسى بجد ولو كانت فا دة بتشريفكم وقبولكم ليها*


> *مين قال ان التدخين ضار ده مفيد جدااا*


*هههههههههههههههه*
*مش عارف لية الموضوع دة مأثر فيكى اوى كدة *
*تقريبا هيك شكى صحيح*
*ماتخافيش مش هقول لأختك بس بشرط*
*نشرب سوا*


> *3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *بجد مش عارفة اقول ايه ولا ايه ههههههههههههههه*
> *بجد يا جوجو انت شخصية جميلة طيبة حبوبة*


* هما بيسألو حضرتك على مميزات هذا العضو*
*(مو رئيس الجمهورية يعنى)*
**
*ميرسى بجد لكلماتك الطيبة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*
**


> *4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *لحد دلوقتى مشفتش سلبيات بس وعد لو لقيت هاجى اقول *
> *هههههههههههههههههه*


* لو مو لاقية دورى *
*ولو تعبتى تعالى وانا ابقى اغششك*
*ههههههههههههه*
*فينى كتير صدقينى *


> *اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
> السادس*


* ميرسى لتقييمك هاد*
**


> *6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *خليك زى ما انت اوعى حاجة تغيرك*


* اممم*
*مش عارف لية حسيتك مثل ما تكونى صوت ضميرى*
*بس برغم كل شيئ بيحصل اكيد راح بحاول *
*ميرسى لنصيحتك الغالية دى يا بريسكلا*
**


> *7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
> *غالبااااااا واشكره على كده*
> *وحقيقى من اجمل الردود*


* انا اللى اشكرك على مواضيعك الرائعة*
*وردودى لم يتواجد بها الجمال مطلقا  فهى نقطة من بحر من الجمال والذوق العالى *
*الذى دائما يصاحب كلماتك ومواضيعك*
*شكرا ليكى اكتير *
**


> *منورنا يا جو
> حقيقى منورررررررررنا*


* كويس انة حقيقى*
*انا كنت فاكر انكم بتهزرو يعنى *
*هههههههههههه*
**
*ميرسى يا بريسكلا كلك ذوق*


> *يلا يا اصحابي عاوزة هجووووووووووووووم علي جو
> 
> هههههههههههه ايييييييوة عايزين هجوم بس من غير سلاح*


* لالا حنينى يا اختى *
*اسم الصليب عليكى*
**
*ههههههههههههه*
*هجوم هجوم ولا يهمنى يعنى*
*(اكيد تحت امركم بقصد)*
**


> *بجد منور الموضوع يا جوجو ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليك وتفضل منورنا دايمااااااااا وعقبال بقى ما تنور هناك انت عارف فين طبعا
> هههههههههههههههههه*


* مش عارف بتفضلو ناس ذوق واخلاق وزى العسل *
*وبتيجو فى الاخر الاقى الخيانة اللى مش متوقعها*
*لعلمك دى تالت مرة اتعلق فيها*
**
*هههههههههههه*
*انسى طبعا يا ماما *
*وهو انتى فاكرانى  بنت العدرا ولا اية *
*انتى اللى نورتينى بتواجدك وكلماتك الطيبة فينى*
*ميرسى خالص بجد يا بريسكلا *
*اتمنالك حياة هادية وسعيدة بنعمة المسيح*
*ربنا معاكى ديما يدبر كل امورك*
**​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 فبراير 2009)

*come with me*

العضو الجميل come with me

*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
كل مواضيعه جميلة​ 


*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
اكتر موضوع عجبنى لية موضوع سجل احساسك لان فكرته جديدة ولذيذة جدا



*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

انسان فى منتهى الذوق 
وطيب جدا
وحبوب جدا ​ وجوهره رائع 
​ 
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

مممممم... مش عارف ​ 

*- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*6*​ 

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
مفيش​ 

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*نعم*​


----------



## just member (16 فبراير 2009)

> العضو الجميل come with me


* ميرسى حبيبى الغالى اكستريم على روعة كملتك*


> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> *كل مواضيعه جميلة


* ميرسى يا باشا *
*ما بييجى من بعديكم  لانكم اصل الجمال كلة *


> *-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> *اكتر موضوع عجبنى لية موضوع سجل احساسك لان فكرته جديدة ولذيذة جدا


* ميرسى اخى الغالى*
*وهو عن جد موضوع اعتز بية *
*بس سقط منى بلفترة الاخيرة لان كان فينى ظروف وماقدرت اكمل*
*بس انشالة  بحاول اتابع مثل الاول*


> *3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> *انسان فى منتهى الذوق
> وطيب جدا
> ...


* كثير بأمانة  اخى العزيز كليم *
*كلام انا مش قدة خالص*
*ميرسى لذوقك العالى ومجملتك الطيبة *
*ربنا يباركك*


> *4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> 
> مممممم... مش عارف


* هههههههههههه*
*ولا انا *


> *- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
> *6*


* مية مية يا باشا *
*ميرسى لتقييمك هاد*
**


> *7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
> *نعم*


* دة لانك متميز بجد*
*ميرسى لكلمتك الجميلة الطيبة فينى حبيبى اكستريم*
*نورتنى حبيبى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 فبراير 2009)

> تانى خيااااااانة
> يعنى اخلص من اختنا رجعا ليسوع تيجى انتى تصدمينى هيك
> اوكى اوكى
> هجوووووووووووووووووووم



*مهو انت السبب يا جوووو

لو مكنتش محبوب وشخصية جميلة وغالي علي الكل مكناش جبناك هنا وعملنا عليك هجووووووووم 
​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 فبراير 2009)

*انا رح قول رأي بسرعة فيك اذا بتسمحلي من دون ما ادخل بتفاصيل الاسئلة 
انت شخص مميز ومواضيعك رائعة وترتيبك عندي 8 بالمنتدى والرب يكون معك يا جو *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 فبراير 2009)

*بص ياجو
انا زي رنا بالظبط
كل اللي هقوله للناس
حقيقتك
ومن غير زعل
معلش انا اسف اني هتكلم بصراحة
جو ياجدعان




























شخصية محبوبة جدا وسط المنتدي
انسان بمعني الكلمة طيب هادي
كل مواضيعه
رائعة وحلوة جدا جدا
صديق واخ محبوب جدا
عضو نشيط
مش بيحب المشاكل
مشكلته الوحيدة انه 
بينساني
وبيحرمني من نصايحه
بس
بس
بس
*​


----------



## max mike (18 فبراير 2009)

*يعنى انا اقول ايه دلوقتى

لما كل الناس قالت فيك قصايد

من الآخر come with me عضو زى العسل ومواضيعه كلها مميزة وحبوووووووووووب جدا فى المنتدى

*


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مهو انت السبب يا جوووو​
> 
> لو مكنتش محبوب وشخصية جميلة وغالي علي الكل مكناش جبناك هنا وعملنا عليك هجووووووووم ​
> *


* بجد مش عارف ارد اقول اية *
*هاد كلام كأوسمة على صدرى*
*ميرسى عن جد *
*بس للعلم فى افضل كتييييييير*
* وكتييييييييييييييير *
*بس مجرد ان اللى وقعتا معكم ها الوقت *
**
*شكرا ليكى ولكلماتك الجميلة دى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك اختنا العزيزة*​


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا رح قول رأي بسرعة فيك اذا بتسمحلي من دون ما ادخل بتفاصيل الاسئلة *
> 
> 
> *انت شخص مميز ومواضيعك رائعة وترتيبك عندي 8 بالمنتدى والرب يكون معك يا جو *​


*  ميرسى بجد يا رنا*

*تواجدك بمنتهى الجمال *
*وكلماتك روعة  ما استحقها صدقينى*
*ميرسى لذوقك العالى وكلماتك الجميلة فينى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *بص ياجو*​
> *انا زي رنا بالظبط*
> *كل اللي هقوله للناس*
> *حقيقتك*
> ...


*هههههههه*

*ماتخفش ولا اتخضيت ولا شيء *
*اصلى عرفتك وعرفت طريقتك يا بيشو*
*ميرسى ليك بجد*

*بس انا مش كل دة خالص*

* انتى بتدينى اكتر من حقى صدقنى*

*بشكرك اكتير على ذوقك العالى وكلماتك الجميلة فينى واللى مو استنحقها بلمرة *
*نورتنى صدقنى*
*وانا مقدرش انساك خالص لانك صديق غالى على قلوبنا كلنا *

* وكلنا بنحبك *

*بس انت سامحنى على تقصيرى *
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *يعنى انا اقول ايه دلوقتى*
> 
> *لما كل الناس قالت فيك قصايد*
> 
> ...



* ميرسى يا مايكل بجد*
*ولو ان كنت حابب اعرف رأيك اكتر من خلال ردك على الاسئلة*
*بس انت نورت اخى الغالى وميرسى لكلماتك الجميلة فينى واللى فعلا ماستحقهاش بلمرة *
*ميرسى ليك بجد*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2009)

* ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
حلوه ومتنووووووعه لانه منتشر تقريبا فى كل الاقسام -
ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

عاجبنى موضوعه فى العام بتاع سجل احساسك بكلمه -
 ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

جوجو انسان حساس جداا وطيب  -
 ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا بامانه مشفناش منه اى سلبيات خلال فترة وجوده معانا -
 اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
 دايما رأيى ان كل عضو له مكانته الخاصه فى المنتدى

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

بنصحه يكون أنشط معانا ويكتر مواضيعه ومشاركاته اللى حقيقى بتكون جميله ومشجعه ومليئه بالمحبه

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

غالبا بيتواجد فى مواضيعى  وردوده بتشجعنى جداا 


فكره جميله مش كده؟

 لولا انها جميله ما كانت دامت ونجحت 
*


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2009)

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*انسان كويس جدااااااااا ومحبوب من الكل ومواضيعه جميله ومتنوعه *​ 

*ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​ 
*مواضيعه كلها جميله *​ 

*ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*انسان محترم محبوب طيب واسلوبه جميل *​ 

*ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*انا مشفتش اى سلبيات خالص *​ 

*اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​ 
*اعتقد رقم 5 *​ 

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*خليك على نشاطك ومواضيعك الجميله *​ 

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​ 

لما بيكون موجود بيرد على كل المواضيع رد جميل ​ 

*فكره جميله مش كده؟*​ 

جميله جداااااااااااااا ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 فبراير 2009)

*يامرحبا يا مرحبا نورك يا جوجو قطع.. قصدي غطا على الكهربا*
*هههههه*

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*متنوعة وغنية جداا جدااا*



*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*خطاب لك من الشيطان روووعة*
*اسلوب بسيط ومؤثر*

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*عقلاني جدااااا*
*ومحب *


*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

30:30:30:
*هههههه ده السؤال الي منتظرتوا من زمان يا جوجو:smile01*


*لا عم امزح اكيد مش سيئ لدرجاتي يعني:t30:*
*ممكن تقوي شوية اجتماعياتك في المنتدى يكون أفضل وخصوصا في بروفيلي :smile02*
*هههههههه*

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*اعتقد انو كل شخص لوه مكان خاصة في المنتدى  *
*وبلنسبة لجوجو المهم اننا مانقدرش نستغني عنو هنا مش مهم الارقام*


*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*لازم *

*يرخم علي في دخوله وخروجه من المنتدى*
*هههههههههههههه*
*والا    ..........:nunu0000:*


*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*

*طبعا وهو عضو نشيط اوي اوي *
*من اول مادخلت الى المنتدى ومشاركاته كل مرة عن مرة  بتزيد *
*ميرسي يا جوجولخدمتك وتعبك معانا:smil2:*

*وعقبال ما تطلع ع المعاش*
*هههههههههههههه*

*وانا  حقول لروك عشان يزودلك المهية حبتين*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 فبراير 2009)

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان هادى جدا وطيوب خالص ومحبوب من الكل وبصراحة عمرة معمل اى مشكلة مع حد

ومواضيعة كلها حلوة اوى وهادفة 



ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


سجل احساسك بكلمة 

وخطاب لك من الشيطان 

وكمان المعجزة بجد اثارت فيا جدا جدا



ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


طيب جدا وهادى وبرخم عليه على طول 



ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مش بيرخم عليا غير لما برخم عليه وانا بزعل لما محدش بيرخم عليا الله ايه الرخامة دى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


مفيش غير جوجو واحد بس



6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


اتشاقى شوية وانتشر فى المنتدى اكثر واكثر



7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!



اينعما بس مش فى كل الحالات 


فكره جميله مش كده؟



طبعا زى الفل وناجحة جدا 


ربنا يباركك يجو ويخليك لينا كدة لحد ما تعجز ​*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> حلوه ومتنووووووعه لانه منتشر تقريبا فى كل الاقسام -*


* ميرسى اكتير يا دونا *
*كنت متوقع بردو انك هترفعى معنوياتى*
**


> *ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> 
> عاجبنى موضوعه فى العام بتاع سجل احساسك بكلمه *


*هو كان حلو بفضل تفاعلكم وتشجيعكم واعجابكم بلفكرة لا اكثر*
**
*



ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

جوجو انسان حساس جداا وطيب -

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى لكلمتك دى يا دونا*
*بس معتقدش ان الحساسية اللى فينى ميزة بلعكس *
*دة ديما بتخلينى مكتئب وبقفل على نفسى اوى*


> *ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> لا بامانه مشفناش منه اى سلبيات خلال فترة وجوده معانا -*


* ماينفعش يكون فى سلبيات فى وجودكم يا دونا *
*انتم كلكهم اهل الجمال*
*وانا بحاول اكون عند حسن ظنكم فينى *
*شكرا ليكى يا دونا*
**


> *اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
> دايما رأيى ان كل عضو له مكانته الخاصه فى المنتدى*


* لا تعليق*
*كلمتك فى الصميم عن جد*
**


> *6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> بنصحه يكون أنشط معانا ويكتر مواضيعه ومشاركاته اللى حقيقى بتكون جميله ومشجعه ومليئه بالمحبه*


* اكيد انشاللة يا دونا بجتهد على هيك*
*ميرسى لنصيحتك اختنا العزيزة*


> *7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
> 
> غالبا بيتواجد فى مواضيعى وردوده بتشجعنى جداا *


* التشجيع ديما بنستمدة منكم بردودكم الجميلة *
*وانا يشرفنى ديما انى اكون متواجد بأحدى موضوعاتك يا دونا *
*ميرسى*
**


> *فكره جميله مش كده؟
> 
> لولا انها جميله ما كانت دامت ونجحت *


* فعلا *
*شكرا ليكى يا دونا ولتواجدك العطر ولكلمتك الطيبة فينى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> 
> 
> *انسان كويس جدااااااااا ومحبوب من الكل ومواضيعه جميله ومتنوعه *
> ...


* ميرسى يا امنا الجميلة على كلماتك فينى *
*والمحبة شيء بكتسبة من قلوبكم الصافية *
*ميرسى ليكى بجد*
**


> *ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
> 
> 
> *مواضيعه كلها جميله *​


* ميرسى اكتير يا ماما كاندى *
*بس ما بييجى من بعد جمالكم صدقينى *
**


> *ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> 
> *انا مشفتش اى سلبيات خالص *
> 
> ​


* اممم*
*بس صدقينى انا فينى كتير *
**


> *اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
> 
> *اعتقد رقم 5*​


* ميرسى لتقييمك يا امنا الغالية*
**
*سعدت اكتير بتشريفك الغالى*


> *6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
> 
> 
> *خليك على نشاطك ومواضيعك الجميله *


* ميرسى لنصيحتك الغالية*
*واكيد بجتهد على الاكثرر*
*ميرسى ليكى يا امى*
**


> *7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
> 
> 
> 
> لما بيكون موجود بيرد على كل المواضيع رد جميل


*طبعا مقدرش اقاوم جمال مواضيعك ولو برد بسيط*
*ولانك الافضل يا مامتنا الجميلة*
*ميرسى ليكى بجد*


> *فكره جميله مش كده؟*
> 
> 
> جميله جداااااااااااااا ربنا يوفقك​


* فكرة فى منتهى الروعة فعلا من اختنا راجعا*
*ميرسى لمرورك وتشريفك اللى ديما بيسعدنى يا امنا الجميلة*
*نورتنى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

> *يامرحبا يا مرحبا نورك يا جوجو قطع.. قصدي غطا على الكهربا
> هههههه*


* هههههههههههه*
*من اولها يا مورا هيك *
*اوكى اوكى *
*بس على فكرة هو ولا غطى على الكهربا ولا شيئ هاد لانى الفولت هلا قليل منشان عندى برد*
**


> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> متنوعة وغنية جداا جدااا*


*ههههههههههه*
*حلوة غنية يا مورا*
*مش كنتى تقوليلى علشان ابقى استلف منها *
*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسى ليكى اكتير ولكلمتك الجميلة دى *
**


> *2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> خطاب لك من الشيطان روووعة*
> *اسلوب بسيط ومؤثر*


*جميل اوى *
*انا اول مرة اعرف ان ليا مواضيع بلمنتدى *
*هية هية هية *
**
*ميرسى ليكى وان كانت جميلة فا منشان عيونكم هى اللى بتشوفها*
*ميرسى اختى العزيزة*
**


> *3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> عقلاني جدااااا*
> *ومحب *


* عقلانى دى اشك فيها*
*محب *
*دى بقى بتاعتكم انتم لانى بقلدكم لانكم الافضل*
*لا اكتر *
**


> *- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> 30:30:30:
> هههههه ده السؤال الي منتظرتوا من زمان يا جوجو*
> ...


* ههههههههههههه*
*دة بيكون ليا كل الشرف انى اتواجد ببروفايلك *
*واوكى بحاول اقوى اجتماعياتى*
*بس عندى مشكلة انى مش بعرف اشارك حد غير فرحتى *
*بس ربنا يدبر بقى*
**


> *5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
> اعتقد انو كل شخص لوه مكان خاصة في المنتدى *
> *وبلنسبة لجوجو المهم اننا مانقدرش نستغني عنو هنا مش مهم الارقام*


*كلمتك جميلة اكتير يا مورا*
*بجد ميرسى *
*عقل واعى ومفكر *
*



6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
لازم 

يرخم علي في دخوله وخروجه من المنتدى
هههههههههههههه
والا ..........

أنقر للتوسيع...

حاضر حاضر من عنيا وبلاش والااا  دى*
**
*ليا كل الشرف اننا نتواصل بكل مودة *


> *- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
> 
> طبعا وهو عضو نشيط اوي اوي *
> *من اول مادخلت الى المنتدى ومشاركاته كل مرة عن مرة بتزيد *
> *ميرسي يا جوجولخدمتك وتعبك معانا*


* ميرسى على كلمتك الجميلة دى يا مورا *
*بس صدقينى انا فينى تقصير كبير اوى للمنتدى *
*وهاد بسبب ظروفى*
*صليلى ربنا يدبر كل شيء*
**
*وميرسى الكم انتم على تعبكم وخدمتكم اللى فوق الروعة *
*عن جد مستمتع جدا بوجودى وسطيكم*


> *وعقبال ما تطلع ع المعاش
> هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وانا حقول لروك عشان يزودلك المهية حبتين*


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لالا ولا يذود ولا شيء انا حلو اكتير عليا اللى باخدة هنا*
*دة كتير كمان عليا وياما كلمت روك  على هيك *
*بس هو بيقولى هاد عطايا ربنا خد يا جوجو دة كتييييييييييييييير *
*وبينى وبينك فعلا كتير*
*بيكفينى تمام وجودكم وسؤالكم*
*صدقينى هاد بيكفى وكتير كمان *
**

*ميرسى يا مورا بجد على مشاركتك الجميلة دى *
*نورتينى بكلمتك الجميلة فينى واللى ماستحقها بلمرة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك كل وقتك*
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> انسان هادى جدا وطيوب خالص ومحبوب من الكل وبصراحة عمرة معمل اى مشكلة مع حد
> 
> ومواضيعة كلها حلوة اوى وهادفة


*ميرسى اكتير لكلمتك الجميلة فينى يا انجى*
*وبعدين اعمل مشاكل لية الناس هنا قمة  الاخلاق والذوق*
*ربنا يخلينا كلللللللللللنا لبعض*
**


> ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> 
> 
> سجل احساسك بكلمة
> ...


* وانا مبسوط ان فىموضوعاتى قد نال اعجابك يا انجى *


> وكمان المعجزة بجد اثارت فيا جدا جدا


* دى غيرت مجرى حياتى كللة *
*لو بقيت احكى واحكى صدقينى مش هقدر اتكلم عنها*
*ميرسى بجد بحكيلك وبعيونى فرحة جميلة لمجرد انى فاكر ها الوقت *


> ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> 
> طيب جدا وهادى وبرخم عليه على طول


* هههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا انجى وعاجبنى اوى رخامتك يا ستى *
*ياريت لو ديما ترخمى وتفضلى تسألى بس*
*ميرسى*


> ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> 
> مش بيرخم عليا غير لما برخم عليه وانا بزعل لما محدش بيرخم عليا الله ايه الرخامة دى
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*شو فيكى يا امى مثل ما بتونى بتغنى وبتردى على نفسك*
*هههههههههههههه*
*عنيا حاضر هبقى ارخم بس ابقى استحملى بقى*
*وافتكرى انك انتى اللى قلتى*
**
*انا ديما حابب اهزر واسأل عليكم*
*بس مو احب اخد ها الخطوة  منشان مو اتفهم غلط او اكون تقيل على حدا*
*بستنى لما حد يسأل وانا بسأل *
*او يهزر وانا اهزر*
*او يرخم وانا ارخم*
*لكن مو ابتدى ابدا بلهزار او الرخامة غير فى الخفيف اوى منشان ما حد يفهمنى غلط او يزعل منى*
*انا بس ببقى فى العادى فى سؤالى ديما مع امهاتنا بلمنتدى *
*وطبعا انتم عارفينهم *
**


> اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
> 
> 
> مفيش غير جوجو واحد بس


*لالا فى بس انتى مش واخدة بالك*
**
*ميرسى لكلمتك الطيبة يا انجى *


> 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> 
> اتشاقى شوية وانتشر فى المنتدى اكثر واكثر


* من عنيا حاضر*
*بس ابقى تابعينى منشان لو  قدمى اتكسرت من الشقاوة ولا شيء*
*ههههههههههههههه*


> 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
> 
> 
> 
> اينعما بس مش فى كل الحالات


* ديما مواضيعك جميلة *
*اكيد انشالة برد فى كل الحالات*
**


> فكره جميله مش كده؟
> 
> 
> 
> طبعا زى الفل وناجحة جدا


* طبعا طبعا*
*كفايا انة مجمعنا ببعض *


> ربنا يباركك يجو ويخليك لينا كدة لحد ما تعجز


* امين يارب*
*ويخليكم ليا ولا يحرمنى منكم ابدا*
*لانكم عن جد بحسكم كل اصحابى واهلى وحبايبى*
*ميرسى ليكى يا انجى بجد ولتشريفك الجميل*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 فبراير 2009)

فكرة جميلة جدااااااا اخت راجعا ليسوع
اسفة على عدم مشاركتي في الاسئلة ولكني متابعة
ربنا يبارك تعبكِ اختي الغالية راجعا ليسوع​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> فكرة جميلة جدااااااا اخت راجعا ليسوع
> اسفة على عدم مشاركتي في الاسئلة ولكني متابعة
> ربنا يبارك تعبكِ اختي الغالية راجعا ليسوع​



*مرسي خالص يا اختي الحبيبة الملكة العراقية

يا ريتك تشرفينا دايما في الموضوع دة يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2009)

*وحشتوني جدا يا اصحابي 
اسفة اتاخرت عليكم 
مكنش عندي نت 

هنتكلم عن قريب عن شخصية حلوة من الشخصيات اللي تستحق اننا نتكلم عنها​*


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *وحشتوني جدا يا اصحابي​*
> *اسفة اتاخرت عليكم *
> *مكنش عندي نت *​
> 
> *هنتكلم عن قريب عن شخصية حلوة من الشخصيات اللي تستحق اننا نتكلم عنها *​


*وانتى وحشتينا اكتر يا اختنا العزيزة*
*حمدللة على سلامتك *
*مفتقدينك اكتير عن جد*
*وبدى اشكرك شكرا خاص بجد*
*وبأنتظار اختيار عضو جديد*
**
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *وانتى وحشتينا اكتر يا اختنا العزيزة*
> *حمدللة على سلامتك *
> *مفتقدينك اكتير عن جد*
> *وبدى اشكرك شكرا خاص بجد*
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا جو
ربنا يخليك 
وبتشكرني علي اية 
الموضوع نور واتشرف بوجودك فية عنجد

نورتنا يا باشا 
ويا ريت دايما تشاركنا في الموضوع في الكلام عن الاعضاء اللي جاين​*


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2009)

> ويا ريت دايما تشاركنا في الموضوع في الكلام عن الاعضاء اللي جاين


* هاد اكيد*
*وليا كل الشرف طبعا*
*وبحييكى عن جد على ها الموضوع الجميل*
*ولمجهودك الرائع فية*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسووولة خالص 
وكمان لسة مترقية انهاردة بقت عضوة مباركة
وهي المباركة (بريسكيلا)

  ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها جميلة خالص ومفيدة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

رسالة يسوع ليك في الامتحانات

عشرين طريقة تظهر بها حبك لاولادك

طريقة عمل ستائر بالخرز​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبة ودمها خفيف وبتدخل القلب كدا علطول​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
اللة وحدة بيعلم​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
السادس​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

تواجدي معنا اكثر يا قمر​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

احيانا وبحب ردودها  قوي​​*

*يلا يا اصحابي 
كل الناس تيجي هنا هنتكلم علي برسكيلا  اخت بنت العدرا واحدث عضوة مباركة​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 فبراير 2009)

*



			وقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسووولة خالص
وكمان لسة مترقية انهاردة بقت عضوة مباركة
وهي المباركة (بريسكيلا)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اهو فرصه اقولك مبروك مرة تانيه
مبرووووووووووك ياقمرة تستاهليها





			ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حلللللللوة جداا ومنوعه من كل حاجه وبتناقش قضايا كتير مهمه وساعات بتكون جريئه





			2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



من غير مجاملات انا لو قولت موضوع هظلم التانى
كل مواضيعها هدافه وبناءه


3






			- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يمكن متعاملتش معاها بس بشوف ردودها وهى رقيقه ودمها خفيف وطيبه جدااااا
مش غريبه ماهى اخت بنت العذراء 
احم احم





			4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه
هدور وهبقى اقولك 





			5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الخامس 


6






			- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تفضلى على كدة حلوة ومزقططه

7






			- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الصراحه راحه
بريسكلا مظبطانى ردود 



*​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2009)

> دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسووولة خالص
> وكمان لسة مترقية انهاردة بقت عضوة مباركة
> وهي المباركة (بريسكيلا)


*اهلا اهلا بلعضوة المباركة الجميلة بريسكلا*
*مبروك اكتير ليكى ولكل الاعضاء المباركين*
**


> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


* مواضيعها كلها بحسها فى بساطة وجمال مبدع*
*ميرسى الك*


> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


كل مواضيعها عن جد بتشدنى لانها بتكون جميلة


> 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> *
> طيبة ودمها خفيف وبتدخل القلب كدا علطول*


طيبة اكتير واخلاقها عالية جدا
وحبوبة اوى


> 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!





> *اللة وحدة بيعلم​​​​*​


* لسة معرفش*


> 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
> *السادس​​​​*​


اقول الخامس


> 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> *تواجدي معنا اكثر يا قمر​​​​*​


* حاولى تنتشرى اكتر بلمنتدى *
*



			7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اها*
*بدودها بسيطة وجميلة ومعبرة *



> يلا يا اصحابي
> كل الناس تيجي هنا هنتكلم علي برسكيلا اخت بنت العدرا واحدث عضوة مباركة


 
هههههههههههههه
منورانا يا بريسكلا 
اسعدنى جدا الكلام فيكى
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسووولة خالص​*
> *وكمان لسة مترقية انهاردة بقت عضوة مباركة*
> *وهي المباركة (بريسكيلا)*
> *ميرسى كتيررررررررر راجعاليسوع انتى اللى عسولة بجد*​
> ...


 
*ميرسى اوووووووووووووووى يا راجعا ليسوع يعنى مش بس اختارتينى فى موضوعك الجميل ده لا وكمان كرمانى اخر كرم فى ردودك على الأسئلة بجد شكرا ليكى ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهوداتك ومن نجاح لآخر بإذن ربنا*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 فبراير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *اهو فرصه اقولك مبروك مرة تانيه*
> *مبرووووووووووك ياقمرة تستاهليها*
> *ههههههههههههههه ميرسى يا كركر*
> *الله يبارك فيكى*​
> ...


 
*ميرسى يا كركر وشكرا على كل الكلام الحلو اللى قلتيه عنى ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليكى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسووولة خالص
> وكمان لسة مترقية انهاردة بقت عضوة مباركة
> وهي المباركة (بريسكيلا)
> 
> ...



*منورة يا كتكوته*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *اهلا اهلا بلعضوة المباركة الجميلة بريسكلا*
> 
> *مبروك اكتير ليكى ولكل الاعضاء المباركين*
> **
> ...


 
*ميرسى كتيرررررررر لرأيك يا جوجو كلك ذوق بجد*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 فبراير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسووولة خالص *
*وكمان لسة مترقية انهاردة بقت عضوة مباركة*
*وهي المباركة (بريسكيلا)*
*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*مواضيعها حلوة زيهااااااا*
*ميرسى اوووووووووى يا كوكى*


*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*عجبنى او موضوع طريقه عمل ستائر الخرز*

*ميرسى يا كوكى نفذى وورينا بقى هههههههههه*​ 

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*زى العسل ودمها خفيف وطيبه*
*ميرسى يا قمررر انتى اللى عسولة خاااااالص*


*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*كل واحد ليه سلبيات وايجابيات*
*انا قلت كوكى اللى هتقولى هههههههههههههه*​ 

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*السابع*
*ميرسى يا قمرة*​ 

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*عايزاكى تنوري المنتدى على طول*
*حااااااااضر من عيونى*​ 

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*اه بترد على المواضيع وردوها حلوة كتير*
*ميرسى يا كوكى مواضيعك حلوووووة كتييير لازم كله يرد عليها*​*منورة يا كتكوته​**ده نورك يا حبيبتى الموضوع نور بمرورك يا كوكى ميرسى اووووووووى لكلامك العسول زيك*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2009)

بريسكلا المهضومة...


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


مواضيع  كلها مهضومة .....

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


عشرين طريقة تظهر بها لأولادك انك تحبهم...       

 هذا الرجل سيغير العالم..
 


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


انسانة محبة ونشيطة بتلف كتير بالمنتدى وبترد على اكثر المواضيع.
 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


اانها لا تدعنا نعلم بهم..ههههههههههههههه

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


 لا اعلم..
 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


تدخل مواضيعي عشان استفيد من ردودها....ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

طبعاااااااااااااا ومشكوررررررررررررررة

فكره جميله مش كده؟

معلوم ..كتير يا راجعة للمسيح الله يعطيك العافيبة





بريسكلا
 

 نحن نحيا في زمن اللاحب  .. اللاصدق . ..

نحن نحيا في زمن اغتيلت فيه المبادىء...

لا تنتظري عينا تبكي لالمك . . .

و لا تنادي يدا تعتمدي عليها اذا انهكك السير ...

بل ابحثي عما تريدين و لكن بعزمك...

 فباناملك التي تعزف لحن الخلود...

رسمت بشذاك ابداعا" نلت من خلاله الاخضر...

دمت بود ومحبة...


كليموووووووووووووووووووووووووو

تحيتي ومبروك على الاخضر


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بريسكلا المهضومة...
> *ميرسى استاذى انت مهضوم كتير كتير*​
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسى كتيييييييييير كتيييييييير لمرورك اللى أسعدنى بجد و رأيك الجميل كليمو دمت بود ومحبة (غشتها منك ههههههههههههههه )*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2009)

*العضوه الجميله والمحبوبه بريسكلا



ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

أغلب مواضيعها جميله ومفيده

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

رسالة يسوع ليك في الامتحانات

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انا اعرف بريسكلا كويس

يعني مش كلام مجامله

هي انسانه طيبه جدا وحنينه قوي

وحساسه ومن اي كلمه ممكن تتضايق

ودمها خفيف جدا 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

البت أختها طبعا :t30:

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مش عندنا غير بربر واحده

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

خلصينا من اختك وريحينا

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟

كتير بتنور مواضيعي بردها الجميل

هي تقدر متردش طبعا :t9:

هي عرفه بقي ولا اقول انا يا بربر




بتمنالك حياه جميله وسعيده يا بربر

ويارب دايما فرحانه وسعيده

وربنا يفرح قلبك واشوفك في بيت العدل قريب 30:
​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسووولة خالص *
> 
> *وكمان لسة مترقية انهاردة بقت عضوة مباركة*
> *وهي المباركة (بريسكيلا)*
> ...


*مييييييييييييييرسى راجعا ليسوع بصراحة بتختارى ناس عسل زيك*
*منورة الموضوع يا بريسكوووووووووووووووو واحنا بنم عليكى كده*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2009)

> 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> البت أختها طبعا


*ماااااااااااااااااشى يا ميكى بس عموما عندك حق الله يكون فى عونها ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 فبراير 2009)

> مييييييييييييييرسى راجعا ليسوع بصراحة بتختارى ناس عسل زيك
> منورة الموضوع يا بريسكوووووووووووووووو واحنا بنم عليكى كده




*مرسي يا حبيبتي 
منا علشان كدة بقول لما بدخل الموضوع دة بشم ريحة حلوة 
علشان الناس الجميلة اللي عطرتة بوجودها واستضافتها فية​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *العضوه الجميله والمحبوبه بريسكلا
> ميرسى يا مايكل​*
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسى يا مايكل كتييييييييير لرأيك و لردودك الحلوة و عقبال ما 30:30: كلنا يوم ما تخلص الجيش وترجع المنتدى على خير بإذن ربنا*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 فبراير 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة عسووولة خالص  *
*وكمان لسة مترقية انهاردة بقت عضوة مباركة*
*وهي المباركة (بريسكيلا)*
*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*مواضيع جمييييلة جدا*
*ميرسى يا بنوتة*



*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*دروس من نهر النيل*
*رسالة يسوع ليك فى الامتحانات*
*ميرسى يا بنت العدرا نورتيهم بردك *



*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*حبيبة قلبى طيبة وحنينة وجميييلة طبعا*
*ربنا يحافظ عليها*
*ميرسى يا قلبى انتى ربنا يخليكى ليا*


*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*يمكن ان دمعتها قريبة شوية وانا مش بحب اشوفها بتعيط *
*هههههههههه هحاول ابطل بس ما اوعدكيش*




*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*الخامس*
* ميرسى يا حبوبة*


*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*خليكى نشيطة كده فى المنتدى علطوووول *
*واوعى تعملى زيى وتقصرى فى حق المنتدى*
*هههههههه لا يا حبى انا بتعلم منك*


*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*اييييييييون اول ما بتلاقينى عملت موضوع بصراحة*
*ههههههههه يالا بس انتى اعملى*


*مييييييييييييييرسى راجعا ليسوع بصراحة بتختارى ناس عسل زيك
منورة الموضوع يا بريسكوووووووووووووووو واحنا بنم عليكى كده*

*ههههههههه تموتى فى النميمة ده نورك يا قمرى نورتى بردودك الجميلة*

​


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 فبراير 2009)

*انا مش هقول عن بريسكلا
اكتر من انها اخت محترمة
انسانة ممتازة جدا
واكتر من اخت 
نشيطة... عسولة .... محبوبة من الكل

بجد
ربنا يحافظ عليكي ويساعدك ويقويكي
معلش جيت متأخر​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 فبراير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *انا مش هقول عن بريسكلا​*
> *اكتر من انها اخت محترمة*
> *انسانة ممتازة جدا*
> *واكتر من اخت *
> ...


*ميرسى كتييييييييير يا جوجو*
*أنت كمان أخ جميل وعسول*
*ميرسى لرأيك الجميل*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (27 فبراير 2009)

*بريسكلا*

*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
مواضيعها لذيذة 


*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*رسالة يسوع لك فى الامتحانات* 




*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
انسانة محترمة وذوق وطيبة



*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
لا اعرف ...



*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
6



*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
مممممم... لا يوجد 

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*نادراً 

منورة الموضوع يا **بريسكلا*
*

المواضيع المتميزة تبقى دائما متألقة تحت الضوء ... كما ان كاتبته متألقة دائماً فى كل مواضعها ومشاركاتها


*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: بريسكلا*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> مواضيعها لذيذة
> *ميرسى كتير لذوقك*
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسى لرأيك وذوقك اكستريم نورت الموضوع بكلامك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2009)

*
دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية حلوة جدا وشخصية جديرة بالاحترام والتقدير 
استاذ من ا لاساتذة الكبار لمنتدي الكنيسة هو الاستاذ (صوت صارخ)
طبعا غني عن التعريف 


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها جميلة وبترد علي اللي بيشككوا في المسيحية​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل مواضيعة وخصوصا موضوع
نبي الاسلام يبيح الدعارة​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسان حكيم  يخدم رب المجد 
في منتديات الكنيسة​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا اري سلبيات​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

4​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

لا مينفعش دا انا اللي اطلب من حضرتك تعطيني نصيحة​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
بصراحة لاء  لانة اكيد مشغول 
بيرد علي الذين لا يعرفون الالة الحقيقي​

فكره جميله مش كده؟
استنوا هرد علي نفسي 
اكيد جميلة لما تستضيف انسان محترم زي الاستاذ صوت صارخ وخدمتة الجميلة معانا

يلا يا اخواتي كلة يجي هنا بنتكلم علي الاستاذ صوت صارخ


انا بشكر حضرتك 
واتمني لك مزيد من الخدمة الجميلة اللي حضرتك بتقدمها هنا 
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك وحياتك ويعطيك الصحة ويبارك اسرتك​​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 فبراير 2009)

*أهلا بكافة المشاركين
وسامحونى فأنا أول مرة أدخل هذا القسم, لأنه طبقا للقسم فأنه يخص الشباب, وأنا قد عبرت تلك المرحلة من أمد بعيد, كما إن منتدى الحوار الإسلامي يأخذ كل ما يتبقى لى من وقت بعد العمل
وكل ما أستطيع قوله إننى أطلب من رب المجد أن يعطيني نعمة أن أكون العبد الذى يفعل مشيئة سيده, بعد أعطانى وبسخاء كل ما يعطيه أب حنون لأبن, كثيرا ما كان يفعل ما لا يليق بمن يحمل أسمه القدوس
فلا تنسونى فى صلواتكم وربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا ويستخدمكم لأجل مجد أسمه  *


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 فبراير 2009)

طبعا وقبل الاجابه على الاسئله.. لن استطيع أن أوفي له حقه فهو علامه مميزه في المنتدى​



> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!



مواضيع مهمه جدا في الرد على الاسلام والمسلمين والمشككين​
2





> -ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!



هل يعبد المسلمين والمسيحيين نفس الاله​


> 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!



بصراحه أنا أعتبره زكريا بطرس الثاني في مواضيعه الجريئة واسلوبه الجميل​
4





> - ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!



لايوجد أي سلبيات​

5





> - اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)



11​
6





> - ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!



مستحيل طبعا اقدم له نصيحه.. أنا الذي اطلب منه النصيحة​


> 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!



أستاذنا الفاضل صوت صارخ عنده مشغوليات اهم واكبر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 فبراير 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> طبعا وقبل الاجابه على الاسئله.. لن استطيع أن أوفي له حقه فهو علامه مميزه في المنتدى​
> *كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاًمَتَى فَعَلْتُمْ كُلَّ مَا أُمِرْتُمْ بِهِ فَقُولُوا: إِنَّنَا عَبِيدٌ بَطَّالُونَ. لأَنَّنَا إِنَّمَا عَمِلْنَا مَا كَانَ يَجِبُ عَلَيْنَا» (لو  17 :  10*
> 
> مواضيع مهمه جدا في الرد على الاسلام والمسلمين والمشككين​
> ...


[/size]
*شكرا لك حبيب المسيح, فقد أسعدتنى مشاركتك
الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك وعملك وخدمتك ويستخدمك لأجل مجد أسمه *


----------



## Kiril (1 مارس 2009)

mora maroon 3asoola khals


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 مارس 2009)

*صوت صارخ*

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

* مواضيعه كلها لها هدف راائع وهو كشف القناع عن الاسلام​*

* 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

كلها لان كلها نفس الهدف 


* 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*اول ميزة واهم ميزة اراها ان لديه هدف واضح وهدف رائع *

*ثانياً مواضيعه ومشاركاته ليست مفيدة فقط مثل غالبية مشاركاتنا بل تحدث فرق حقيقي فى اعتقاد البعض عن الاسلام والاجابة على الاسئلة الخاصة بالمسيحية بحكمة رائعة *
*
ثالثا انسان لدية فكر جيد جدا ولكن ينقصه بعد الهدوء وعدم العصبية*​

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
* العصبية​*

* 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*

* 2
 على مستوى الاقسام المسيحية والحوار الاسلامى​*
* 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
 حاول عدم الخروج عن هدوئك فى اثناء اى حوار مهما كان الذى تتحدث معه مستفذ
* لان الهدوء يعطينا قدرة افضل على التحليل والرد ​*
* 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
لا واقدر ذلك بالطبع لانشغاله وبٌعد اهتمامه عن نطاق المواضيع الاجتماعية والشبابية 

*واريد ان اقول لك ان ما تفعله يحدث فرق حقيقي فى حياة الكثير 
من المسيحين والمسلمين حتى لو لم تجد مشاركة توضح ذلك .. فهى تجعلهم يفكرون ويبحثون ويراجعون اعتقاداتهم مرة آخرى .. فاستمر*  ...
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 مارس 2009)

*رد: صوت صارخ*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> size=5]4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟![/size][/font][/b]
> * العصبية​
> *


*

هذه حقيقة, وهذا أمر يضايقنى كثيرا, لكنى أقع فيه كثيراً
بحاجة لصلوات لأتخلص مما يعيق توصيل الحقيقية للأخرين


شكرا لك
*


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2009)

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
فى منتهى الجمال والروعة 
وقديرة بمحتواها
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
كل مواضيعة عن جد
لانها من ذو طابع خاص
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
احسة هادى ورازين بتفكيرة 
لبق ومتفاهم الى حد كبير
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
مش عارف ان كانت سلبية ولا لا
بس اوقات بلاقى فية ردود عنيفة
بس انا اعزرة لانة اكيد مو بيقصد هيك

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​ 
بنظرى الاول

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
دة استاذ غالى على قلوبنا كلنا وانا اقدر عقليتة عن جد
واتمنى لو هو اللى يقدملى النصيحة

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
بصراحة لا
بس ارى انة متفوق فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى ودة ممكن يكون سبب انشغال كبير بيحتاج كل تركيزة
​ 
شرف كبير ليا بجد استاذى العزيز صوت_صارخ انى احكى عنك 
بشكر صاحب الموضوع كمان 
انة اتاح لى ها الفرصة
ربنا يعوص تعب محبتكم وديما للأمام بنعمة المسيح​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 مارس 2009)

> - اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
> 
> 9.5


*جوجو انت اكيد مش فاهم قصدي من السؤال هيك

الترتيب في الموجودين يعني مثل ترتيبك الكام في الكلية

الاول او الثاني او الثالث علي الدفعة 

هو دة  قصدي​*


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2009)

*


			جوجو انت اكيد مش فاهم قصدي من السؤال هيك

الترتيب في الموجودين يعني مثل ترتيبك الكام في الكلية

الاول او الثاني او الثالث علي الدفعة 

هو دة قصدي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بس لاحظى اختى ان سؤالك بيقول



			اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعنى التقييم للحد الاكبر 
مثل ما فهمت من سؤالك
بس شكرا اتوضيحك هاد
انا مو كنت بعرف

​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مارس 2009)

> *شرف كبير ليا بجد استاذى العزيز صوت_صارخ انى احكى عنك
> بشكر صاحب الموضوع كمان
> انة اتاح لى ها الفرصة
> ربنا يعوص تعب محبتكم وديما للأمام بنعمة المسيح*



*شكراً حبيبي, انا لا أستحق كل هذا الثناء
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مارس 2009)

*حضرتك نورتنا يا استاذنا العزيز (صوت صارخ)
وبنشكر حضرتك واحنا اتعلمنا من ردودك التواضع واخدنا بركة عظيمة

ودلوقتي هنتكلم عن شخصية بردو محبوبة كتير وهي الجميلة ( rana198     )

 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كل مواضيعها لذيذة ودمها خفيف​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كتير وكل اللي في الصور والترفيهي ومنها
لماذا اعتمد السيد المسيح

ما الذي يرضيك ايها الرجل

ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المراءة للرجل​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طية واخلاق عالية ودمها خفيف وبتدخل القلب علطول​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انها مبقتش تتواجد معانا كتير متل الاول​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

السابع​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
تواجدي معانا اكثر يا قمر​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

احيانا شكلها مشغولة كتير بها  الايام​
فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكيد لما نستضيف فيها الحلوة رانا 

يلا يا شباب كلكم تيجوا هنا
نحنا عم نحكي علي الحلوة rana198​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 مارس 2009)

*ودلوقتي هنتكلم عن شخصية بردو 

محبوبة كتير وهي الجميلة ( rana198  )

القمورة العسولة صاحبة النفس الطويل رنونونونونواااا


 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

اكيد طبعا جامدة جدا
كفاية ان الكاتب اسمه
رنووووووووووووووووونا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

لماذا اعتمد السيد المسيح
ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المراءة للرجل
وكل مواضيعها طبعا

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طية 
محترمة جدا
عسولة
بتحب الجميع
وتتواضع وتكلم العبد لله

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
علي المستوي العام نوووز
لكن الشخصي
اني واثق انها مش بتصليلي كتير


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
:hlp:

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

تصليلي اكتر

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
الحمدلله 
ليا الشرف


ربنا يبارك حياتك يارنون
وتصليلي دايما كده
وتنورينا دايما​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ودلوقتي هنتكلم عن شخصية بردو محبوبة كتير وهي الجميلة ( rana1981 )*
> *حبيبة قلبى يا رنونتى*​
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​*
> *
> ...


*رنونتى انا بجد بموووووووووت فيكى ياحبى *
*وتسلم ايدك ودماغك يا رجعا ليسوع بتختارى ناس جميلة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2009)

*أجمل وأرق صديقه عرفتها رنون ( rana198 )

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها كل جميله ومفيده

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

الموت................................

هل تعلم من هو أعظم رجل بالتاريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ماذا يحدث عندما تبتسم المرأه في وجه الرجل؟

ومواضيع كتيره جدا في الصور العامه والترفيهي


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبه جدا ورقيقه ومحبوبه قوي وهاديه وقلبها ابيض

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انها مش عندها صبر 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

هي رنون واحده مفيش غيرها

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

الصبر جميل :t9:

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

كتير بتنورني بردودها العسل زيها

فكره جميله مش كده؟

كفايه ان رنون هنا اكيد فكره جميله


بتمنالك حياه سعيده وجميله يا اعز واجمل صديقه

وانشاء الله أفرح بيكي قريب 30:

تحياتي ليكي :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *أجمل وأرق صديقه عرفتها رنون ( rana198 )
> 
> 
> شكرا ميكي وانت احلى صديق عندي​ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...



*شكرا مايكل وتحياتي ليك​*


----------



## rana1981 (5 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *رنونتى انا بجد بموووووووووت فيكى ياحبى *
> *وتسلم ايدك ودماغك يا رجعا ليسوع بتختارى ناس جميلة*​



*شكرا يا بنت العدرا على اجوبتك الحلوة وشو اعمل الكل بقول عني عنيدة  وانا بحب كتير مع انك بتعذبني شوي وطالعتلي وين ما رحت بس يلا الله بعين ههههههههههههههههههه
حبيبة قلبي انتي وانا بمووووووووووووووت فيكي*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ودلوقتي هنتكلم عن شخصية بردو محبوبة كتير وهي الجميلة ( rana198     )
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> كل مواضيعها لذيذة ودمها خفيف​
> ...



*شكرا راجعة ليسوع بس اناغير متواجدة كتير بسبب مشاكل النت عندي يلي ماعم تنحل وانا احلى وقت بقضيه لما كون بالمنتدى وانشالله قريبا بحاول كون متواجدة اكتر *​


----------



## rana1981 (5 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ودلوقتي هنتكلم عن شخصية بردو
> 
> محبوبة كتير وهي الجميلة ( rana198  )
> 
> ...



*شكرا بيشو على ردروك الجميلة ​*


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2009)

بوصو انا مكسلة اروح لاول صفحة وارد سؤال سؤوال احنا عيال بتجيب من الاخر رنا بت زى السكر وبموت فيها بجد والله شاهد على اللى بقوله الله الوطن رنا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مارس 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> بوصو انا مكسلة اروح لاول صفحة وارد سؤال سؤوال احنا عيال بتجيب من الاخر رنا بت زى السكر وبموت فيها بجد والله شاهد على اللى بقوله الله الوطن رنا



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى العيال اللى بتجيب من الاخر دى
وفلللللة اوى الله الوطن رنا 
هو دة الكلام30:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> بوصو انا مكسلة اروح لاول صفحة وارد سؤال سؤوال احنا عيال بتجيب من الاخر رنا بت زى السكر وبموت فيها بجد والله شاهد على اللى بقوله الله الوطن رنا



اية الجمال دة يا ميرنا
دايما كدة تجيبي من الاخر وبت مخلصة كدة 

منورة الموضوع يا قمر  لو مكنتش اسشتضافتك اول الناس كنت استضيفك تاني​


----------



## rana1981 (5 مارس 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> بوصو انا مكسلة اروح لاول صفحة وارد سؤال سؤوال احنا عيال بتجيب من الاخر رنا بت زى السكر وبموت فيها بجد والله شاهد على اللى بقوله الله الوطن رنا



*ههههههههههههههه شكرا ميرنا وانا بحبك كتير وبموووووووووت فيكي  وعجبتني هي الله الوطن رنا عسل يا ميرنا​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 مارس 2009)

_



1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بسيطة وجميلة وبتعجبنى جدا علشان مش طويلة وممله بجد احيها




2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


المواضيع الروحية والقصص احيانا





3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...



اخلاق عاليه واجتماعيه 



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مصدفتش انى قبلت عيوب






5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​

أنقر للتوسيع...

الثالث






6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اشكرى يسوع على ما انتى فيه




7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...




اكيد طبعا وبيعجبنى جدا لانه مش بيميل للمجامله



يسوع يحافظ عليكى دايما رانا​_


----------



## صوت الرب (5 مارس 2009)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضيع رووووووووعة و جديدة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
المواضيع التي تكتبها في الأقسام التالية
الصور العامة
المنتدى الترفيهي العام
ركن الاجتماعيات و الشبابيات

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
دايما بتسأل على كل الاعضاء و بشعر بمحبتها لهم
و لا ننسى نشاطها في المنتدى و كثرة مشاركاتها و مواضيعها

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لم أجد إلى الآن أي سلبيات لها


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
8.5/10

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
حافظي على إبداعك و تميزك

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
نعم يرد على أغلبها


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2009)

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
* 
مواضيعها كلها جميله اوووووووى

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

بتعجبنى مواضيعها كلها

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​*
​طيبه اوى ودمها خفيف  واجتماعيه

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

بصراحه مشفتش ليها سلبيات

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

بصراحه صعب انى بس ممكن رقم 5

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

استمرى فى خدمتك وربنا معاكى 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

حسب ظروفها علشان النت عندها وطبعا بتنورنى 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

طبعا فكره جميله لرانا الجميله 
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2009)

*رنوووووونه القمرررر

 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جميله ومتنوعه فى كل الاقسام تقريبا
 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
عجبنى موضوع كلمات ومعانى اللى فى العام 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

حبوبه واجتماعيه جدااا
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

يمكن تكون مقله فى مشاركاتها شويه
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)هى رنووونه واحده اللى عندنا
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

خليكى نشيطه اكتررر يا رنوووون
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
احيانا بتنور مواضيعى 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

زى العسسسسسسسسل *


----------



## وليم تل (5 مارس 2009)

ودلوقتي هنتكلم عن شخصية بردو محبوبة كتير وهي الجميلة ( rana1981 )


منورانا اختى الغالية



ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!



جميلة كجمال مشاعرها 


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


اى موضوع ليها لابد ان اقرأة


لان بة جديد دائما







3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!



انسانة رقيقة المشاعر مجاملة دائما


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


حقا لم أشعر بأى سلبيات من جهتها




5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


بالقطع لا يوجد غير rana واحدة 




6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!



كونى كما انتى رقيقة وجميلة المشاعر


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!




دائما ذات نور مشع ينير صفحاتى


فكره جميله مش كده؟


بالقطع جميلة من جمالك راجعة وضيوفك الغاليين


مع تمنياتى لك rana 


بعمر مديد وحب دائم أكيد


ودمتى بود​


----------



## twety (5 مارس 2009)

> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!



المواضيع كلها اللى شوفتها عجبتنى بجد

2


> -ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!



*هى طبعا مواضيعها زى العسل زيها
بس المواضيع اللى فى الترفهى اللى عن سوريه
بتضحكنى شويتين
ههههههه
* 


3


> - ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!



*حبوبه جدا وطيبه خالص
ودايما تسال علينا كلنا
بجد شخصيه عشريه جدا واجتماعيه تحسس الواحد انه يعرفها من زمان

* 

4


> - ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!



*الحقيقه مكلمتهاش ياهو علشان اعرف
بس لما اعرف هسيحلها
ههههههههه
* 


5


> - اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)



*هى وان رانا اونلى
مفيش غيرها
ربنا يخليها لينا 
* 




> 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!



*خليكى كده دايما حبى الناس
واسالى عليا  على طول
هدفعك غرامه عن كل يوم متساليش عنى
بس لما اشوفك هههههههه
* 

7


> - هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟



*تقريبا



فكرة حلوة زى اللى جابتهالنا 



ربنا معاكى يا رنون يحرسك ويسندك ويفرح قلبك
وخليكى دايما رانا اللى عرفناها وحبناها

* ​


----------



## rana1981 (6 مارس 2009)

twety قال:


> المواضيع كلها اللى شوفتها عجبتنى بجد
> 
> 2
> 
> ...




*شكرا تويتي على رايك الجميل جدا ورح ضل اسأك عنك ليش انا بقدر ما اسأل عن القمر 
تحياتي حبيبتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ودلوقتي هنتكلم عن شخصية بردو محبوبة كتير وهي الجميلة ( rana1981 )
> 
> 
> منورانا اختى الغالية
> ...




*شكرا وليم وانت كمان شخصية مميزة جدا بكتاباتها 
تحياتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *رنوووووونه القمرررر
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> جميله ومتنوعه فى كل الاقسام تقريبا
> ...



*شكرا حبيبتي دونا ورح حاول كون نشيطة اكتر بالمشاركات بس انتو صلولي منشان النت هلكتني​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 مارس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *
> مواضيعها كلها جميله اوووووووى
> 
> ...




*شكرا اخت كاندي على رايك وشكرا كمان لانك حاسة فيني بمشاكل النت عندي ههههههه​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> 
> بسيطة وجميلة وبتعجبنى جدا علشان مش طويلة وممله بجد احيها
> 
> ...



*شكرا توني وليا الشرف انه ارد على مواضيعك مع انه بحس حالي مقصرة مع الكل بالمشاركات​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 مارس 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> مواضيع رووووووووعة و جديدة
> 
> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> ...



*شكرا صوت الرب على رايك 
وبشكرا الرب لاني موجودة بمنتدى جميل وفي اعضاء المحبة سائدة بينهم 
سلام المسيح يرعاك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مارس 2009)

*بجد بجد انتي نورتي الموضوع يا رانا 
وعلي فكرة انتي محبوبة قوووي

دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضوة مباركة جميلة خالص

هي (مرثا المصرية )


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها جميلة ومفيدة ومعزية​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
عجبني علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر

-اقوال عن المعمودية

- الوصايا العشر التي اعطاها اللة لموسي

-سيف المسيحية هو المحبة​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبة وزوق كتير ومحبة للجميع​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا اعرف لها سلبيات​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

السابع​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

دي هتكون هديتك لي اعطيني انتي نصيحة​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اة ربنا يبارك تعبها​
فكره جميله مش كده؟
اكيد علشان استضفت فيها الاخت مارثا المصرية​​*
*يلا يا كل اصحابنا 
معانا الاخت مارثا تعالو هنا كلكم​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 مارس 2009)

*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​*

منتقاه كلها من مصادر موثوق بها

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

جميعها مثيره للأعجاب


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

الصبر وعدم الغضب







4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

سأحتفظ بها لنفسي حتى لا تقع مشاكل عائلية





5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

نمرة واحد طبعا, أليست أم العيال !!!





6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

لا تأخذى الكثير من الوقت يا مرثا أمام الكمبيوتر,  الطعام يحترق دوما يا مارثا, مش معقول كده 
ا:smil8:





7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
طبعاً, لكن ليس على المنتدى





*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مارس 2009)

*طبعا لازم تكون حضرتك اول واحد يرد طلما بنتكلم عن الاخت مارثا 

يا جماعة احب اقولكم للي ميعرفش يعني الاخت مارثا تبقي زوجه استاذنا صوت صارخ 

بصراحة ثنائي جميل جدير بالاحترام والتقدير 

ربنا يحافظ عليكم وعلي الاولاد ويبارك في حياتكم وخدمتكم  وتظلوا تمتعونا  بجمال مشاعركم النبيلة ومحبتكم لبعض وللمنتدي 

رمز الحب في المنتدي 
الاستاذ صوت صارخ والاخت مرثا المصرية​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *طبعا لازم تكون حضرتك اول واحد يرد طلما بنتكلم عن الاخت مارثا
> 
> يا جماعة احب اقولكم للي ميعرفش يعني الاخت مارثا تبقي زوجه استاذنا صوت صارخ
> 
> ...









*أشكرك جدااااااااااااااا
على محبتك الكبيرة
وعلى الموضوع الرائع                       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ميرسى كتير حبيبتى راجعاليسوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
سلام المسيح يملأ حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2009)

*
الجميله مارثا​ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

حقيقى كلها مواضيع ذات طابع خاص فى الخدمه2-
ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

حقيقى كلها اكتر من رووعه
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
بشعر من اسلوبها انها انسانه هادئة الطباع ودى صفه جميله جدااا

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مفتكرش هلاقى 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)بكرر واقول ان كل عضو فى اسرتنا هو شخصيه مالهاش مثيل

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اتمنى زيادة النشاط 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بتنور بمشاركتها فى كتيير من مواضيعى .. أكيد على قدر استطاعتها

فكره جميله مش كده؟

جداااااا*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مارس 2009)

*أشكرك أختى الحبيبة دونا
وأوعدك أتواجد فترات أكثر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2009)

*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*كلها جميله جدااااااااااا*

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*كلهم بصراحه مهمين *

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*اجتماعيه  ومحبوبه جداااااااااا*

- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اعرف لها سلبيات


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

ممكن الرابع 


*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
​

استمرى  فى نشاطك ومواضيعك الجميله 


*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​

اكيد لما وقتها بيسمح 


فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكيد فكره جميله كفايه انك جبتى مرثا 

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مارس 2009)

*أشكرك أختى الحبيبة كاندى
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 مارس 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *أشكرك جدااااااااااااااا
> على محبتك الكبيرة
> وعلى الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...



*انا اللي بشكر حضرتك جدا 
لانك سمحتيلي استضيفك في الموضوع وننم في سيرتك العطرة شوية

انا باخد بركة من الناس الكبار في القامة الروحية اللي زي حضراتكم​*


----------



## nonaa (11 مارس 2009)

عزيزتى مرثا المصريه​
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​مواضيع مميزة ​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​كله  ​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​احس انها حنونه واجتماعيه ....واكيد فيه حاجات كتير مختفيه خلف شاشه الكمبيوتر​- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​لا اعتقد ان هناك سلبيات​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​المركز السابع الانى احب رقم سبعه​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​
استمرى فى طريقك​

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​يشرفنى كتير رد اختى مرثا​فكرة جميله مش كدة؟​اكيد طبعا ​


----------



## أَمَة (11 مارس 2009)

الأخت مارثا المصرية
*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
مواضيع الأخت مارثا مدرسة في التعليم المسيحي
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
جميعها وبدون استثناء أو مجاملة 
هي الحقيقة التي جذبتني اليها من ايام منتدى مسيحي الخليج
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
الثقافة الدينية والاخلاق المسحية التي تعكس نور المسيح
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
كعضوة في المنتدى لا ارى لها أي سلبيات. هي مثل يحذى به 
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
مع الاوئل
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
أنا من أحتاج الى نصائحها
ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن أطلب منها أن تكون أكثر سخاء في الكتابة
لأن لديها الكثير من المفيد
*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
نعم​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا اللي بشكر حضرتك جدا
> لانك سمحتيلي استضيفك في الموضوع وننم في سيرتك العطرة شوية
> 
> انا باخد بركة من الناس الكبار في القامة الروحية اللي زي حضراتكم​*



*أشكرك rgaa luswa على هذا الموضوع الجميل
وعلى رقتك وكلامك اللطيف إلى أنا مستاهلهوش
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وينجح خدمتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 مارس 2009)

nonaa قال:


> عزيزتى مرثا المصريه​
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​مواضيع مميزة ​
> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​كله  ​
> 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​احس انها حنونه واجتماعيه ....واكيد فيه حاجات كتير مختفيه خلف شاشه الكمبيوتر​- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​لا اعتقد ان هناك سلبيات​
> ...



*أشكرك حبيبتى على تنويرك لى فى الموضوع
وأشكرك على كلامك الجميل
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 مارس 2009)

أمة قال:


> الأخت مارثا المصرية
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> مواضيع الأخت مارثا مدرسة في التعليم المسيحي
> *2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
> ...



*أهلا أمة أختى الحبيبة

نورت الموضوع وشرفتينى بحضورك

أشكرك على محبتك والكلام الجميل إلى مستاهلهوش

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 مارس 2009)

*ودلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن شخصية محبوبة ايضا وجديرة بالاحترام

وهو العضو المبارك
(محامي مسيحي )

 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها جميلة ومميزة​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كتيرة  بالاخص في منتدي الحوار الاسلامي

فضائح اسلامية

اجمل ما قيل عن الغيرة

كلمات عن الحب والخيانة​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

زوق واخلاق عالية​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اعرف  لة سلبيات​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
اممممممممممم6​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

زورنا مرة في  منتدي كتابات​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

احيانا​
فكره جميله مش كده؟

هرد علي نفسي
طبعا لما تستضيف شخصية زي محامي مسيحي

يلا يا جماعة كلكم تيجو هنا 

بنتكلم علي محامي مسيحي​​*


----------



## اني بل (13 مارس 2009)

فكرة موضوعك رائعة ، وتستحق كل هذا الثناء والنجاح ، وأنا أدعوكي الى المزيد والمزيد ، والرب يكلل حياتك بالنجاح على كافة الصعد (آمين)


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 مارس 2009)

joyful song قال:


> فكرة موضوعك رائعة ، وتستحق كل هذا الثناء والنجاح ، وأنا أدعوكي الى المزيد والمزيد ، والرب يكلل حياتك بالنجاح على كافة الصعد (آمين)



*مرسي كتير لمشاركتك الجميلة اخي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 مارس 2009)

*فينكم يا شباب 
احنا بنتكلم عن الاستاذ محامي مسيحي 

الناس نايمين ولا اية​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2009)

العضو المبارك (محامي مسيحي )

  1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
 فى قمه الجمال ​

 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

جميع مواضيعه فى قمه الجمال 
 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

 1-عضو محبوب جدا 

2-ردوده مشجعه 

​
 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

 مافيش ​
 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
 من غير زعل ياباشا ال 8​

 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

 عايزين نشوفك معانا اكتر 

عايزين نشوف مواضيعك الرائعه ​
 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

 قليل جدا 

اتمنالك حياه سعيده ياباشا 

وتكون منورنا ديما ​​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 مارس 2009)

العضو المبارك (محامي مسيحي )

   1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
  بصراحة حلوة اوى ​
​

  2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
 مفيش موضوع معين 
كلها حلوة

  3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

  محترم اوى وكتتتتتتتتييييييييييير اوى 
​
​
​
  4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

  مافيش​
​
  5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
  مش قادرة احدد​

  6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

استمر في النجاح دة
​
 



ميرسي على الموضوع التحفة دة
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 مارس 2009)

*فين الاستاذ محامي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

بقاله فتره مش بيدخل 
​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (19 مارس 2009)

سلام ونعمة ...
أسف لعدم دخولي في الفتره السابقة ولكن بسبب انقطاع النت 

أخي الحبيب كوكو مان ..
أختي المباركه راجعه ليسوع..
أختي المباركه بنت الملك .. 
أشكركم أيها الأحباء على ردودكم المشجعه ومحبتكم الفائقه
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

أخويا الحبيب محامي 
انت استاذي الكبير
ومش محتاج اني اتكلم واقول حاجة
انسان طيب جدا
محبوب
بيعرف يدافع عن الحق
اخ للكل قبل ما يكون صديق
ربنا يحافظ عليك اخي العزيز 
صلي من اجلي ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مارس 2009)

*مرسي خالص للاستاذ محامي مسيحي وحضرتك نورتنا وشرفتنا في الموضوع

دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو حبوووووب جدا ومعروف للجميع بشقاوتة وخفة دمة

العضو المبارك(بيشو راغب)​*
*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعة كلها جميلة جدا وزات هدف نبيل  وجميل​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كتير منها
اللوائح الخاصة بالاحوال الشخصية للمسيحين

مفهوم الحب

هل تقدر تنسي قصة حب  قديمة وتعيش

اسمك علي صورة​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

حبوب ودايما يناكف في الكل وبيحب كل اللي في المنتدي واخلاقة عالية​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

المقالب 
بطل مقالب يا بيشو​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

الخامس​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
متغبش تاني عن المنتدي​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اة وبتعجبني ردودة جدا
اصل ردودة غلسة 
ههههههههههه​
فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكيد جميلة علشان فيها بيشو
حبيب الملاين​​*
*يلا يا اصحابي 
بنتكلم عن بيشو راغب

عاوزة هجوووووووم كبير 
يا ريت متجوش بايدكم فاضية

يعني عهاوزة هجومك بالشوم واو بمسدسات وعصيان علي بيشو​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 مارس 2009)

طيب برد بالراحة
ومن غير اي ضرب ولا مقالب



rgaa luswa قال:


> *
> 
> دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو حبوووووب جدا ومعروف للجميع بشقاوتة وخفة دمة
> 
> ...



عز الطلب يأستاذة راجعا
بس حضرتك مش شايفة انك غلطتي 
جبتي العضو الغير مناسب في المكان غير مناسب​


----------



## GogoRagheb (21 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي خالص للاستاذ محامي مسيحي وحضرتك نورتنا وشرفتنا في الموضوع
> 
> دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو حبوووووب جدا ومعروف للجميع بشقاوتة وخفة دمة
> 
> ...




كله يوسع 
كله يفسح الطريق
عشان فى مجزرة هاتحصل دلوقتى

ماحدشة يحشنى
ماشى اوعوا حد يجشنى

اخوووووووووووووووووووييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
بيشووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
حبيب الملايين
وعلى فكرة هو مش خفيف الدم وشقى فى المنتدى بس 
لأ 
ده فى البيت كمان
ده مغلبنى
نخش فى الموضوع
1- مواضيعه كلها اكتر من رائعه
كل مواضيعه بقراها 
بجد مش عشان هو اخويا
لكن مواضيعه اقدرها بجيد جدا .
2- مواضيعه اللى علقت معايا جامد 
"هل تقدر تنسي قصة حب  قديمة وتعيش
واسمك على صورة ...................................."الخ
3- مميزاته دمه خفيف 
حازم ( طبعا مش الاسم )
بس انا بقول الصفات اللى انا عشتها فيه ............................
4- سلبياته او عيوبه :
بيهزر زياده عن اللزوم فى اوقات
( عكسى خالص )
وبيعيش عليا كتييير
يعنى بيمثل عليا 
وانا زى ال.....................
بصدقه .
5- اديله رقم 
ام ام ام
ام ام


10 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

6- احفظ ربنا فى قلبك ..............

7- طبعا
بس مش كلها


واتمنى لك يا بيشو
حياة كويسة مع ربنا 
وفى كليتك وتنجح بتفوق


مع تحياتى
وشكرا ليكى يا راجعه لأختيارك بيشو
عشان اعبرله عن مكانته عندى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 مارس 2009)

> وشكرا ليكى يا راجعه لأختيارك بيشو
> عشان اعبرله عن مكانته عندى



*مرسي يا جوجو 
جميلة محبتكم لبعض 
ربنا يحافظ عليكم  
مش عارفة الناس نسيت الموضوع ولا اية​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مارس 2009)

*حبيب قلبي بيشووو


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع جميله وشقيه بس مفيده جدااا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي ‏

مفهوم الحب ...

ارحم يارب العالم

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

محبوب جدا ودمه خفيف وانسان جميل ومحترم​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

عصبي شوي وسريع الغضب

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

هو بشبوش واحد بس

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

أستمر في المنتدي 

ومتخليش غضبك يأثر علي قراراتك

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بقاله كتير مش بيرد علي مواضيعي

يا اما مواضيعي وحشين يا اما هو بخيل

فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكيد جميله عشان فكره راجعا ليسوع

وعشان فيها عضو جميل ومحبوب جداا


بتمنالك حياه جميله وسعيده يا بشبوش

وابقي وريني ردودك في مواضيعي ياد

والا انت عارف بقي :smil8:​*


----------



## مورا مارون (21 مارس 2009)

*بيشو راغب)*

*نورت يا بيشو  الموضوع*​


*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جيدة  جدا  وليها اهداف  حلوة​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

موضوع عن الكشافة يا واد

فاكروه

ههههههههه​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

رخم و ذي العسل

ودايما بشوفوا بيطمن ع اصدقائو​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

حرك زيادة عن اللزوم

هيك بيقولوها عنا

هههههههههههههههههههه​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مافيش الا بيشو واحد
حبيب الكل هنا​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اتعلم صيني وعلمنا يا واد

اهو نستفيد بحاجة منك

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
دايما و ردوده نغشة كتير بضحكني اوي

الرب يفرح قلبو
​

فكره جميله مش كده؟
طبعا  كلشي من ايديكي حلو  يا حبيبتي​
​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مارس 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> كله يوسع
> كله يفسح الطريق
> عشان فى مجزرة هاتحصل دلوقتى
> ماحدشة يحشنى
> ...




شكرا ياعم جوجو علي المجاملة
بس برضه مش هرحمك
تجر ناعم متجرش انت عارف:t30:
ربنا يخليك ليا ياقمر​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي يا جوجو
> جميلة محبتكم لبعض
> ربنا يحافظ عليكم
> مش عارفة الناس نسيت الموضوع ولا اية​*



شكرا ليكي ياراجعا ربنا يخليكي
بس مش نسيوه 
الموضوع ببساطة ان ان مكاني مش هنا
فالناس اتلخبطتت:hlp:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *حبيب قلبي بيشووو
> 
> ربنا يخليك ياجميل
> نورت الموضوووع
> ...





ياباشا نورت الموضوع
ويشرفني انك ترد
وتقول رأيك في الغلبان
صليلي انت بس كتير
وربنا معاك ويقف معاك ويساعدك
ويقووووووووووووويك ياجميييييييل
وهرد طبعاااااااااااااااااااا هو انا اقدر​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 مارس 2009)

> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!



شيقه وهدافه





> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!



مشفاكرة بجد بس بيشو فعلا معظم مواضيعه حلوة بجد بدون مجامله




> 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!



اقول ايه ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ببشو بجد انسان كويس جداا وابن ربنا



> 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!



ايجابياته اكتر من سلبياته مفيش داعى نذكرها 



> 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)



هو بيشو واحد



> 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!



لو نصيحه يبقى هكون انا الا محتاجاها منه مش هو ياخدها منى 
هل ينفع الجاهل يدى حكمه للحكيم؟؟



> 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!




مش دايما بس بيرد عليا ومشبيتاخر لو قصدته برد على موضوع وابداء رأيه


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> *بيشو *
> 
> *نورت يا بيشو  الموضوع*​
> ده نورك ياجميل
> ...



شكرا يامورا ياقمووورة علي مرووووووورك ياجميل
نورت الموضوووووع ياباشا:heat:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مارس 2009)

كيريا قال:


> شيقه وهدافه
> مشفاكرة بجد بس بيشو فعلا معظم مواضيعه حلوة بجد بدون مجامله
> 
> شكرا ياكيري
> ...



شكرا ياكيري 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويحل كل مشاكلك
ويحافظ علي كل ولاده
نورتي الموضوع
واسعدني سمااع رأيك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 مارس 2009)

> اكيد جميله عشان فكره راجعا ليسوع
> 
> نفــ ــ ــــــــكر في دي



*بقي مايكل يقول فكرة جميلة علشان فكرة راجعا ليسوع
وانت يا بيشو تقول نفكر في دي 

تفكر في اية يا واد يا بيشووو

اشوف فيك يوم:t30:​*


----------



## totty (21 مارس 2009)

*سيبك بقه يا بيشو من الاسئله والحاجات دى
انا هقول كلمتين وووووبس
بيشو ده بجد رااااااااجل جدااااااااا وحد كويس وابن ربنا جداااااااااااا
بغض النظر عن الغتاته اللى فيه وزعله كتير من الناس
بس بحد حد عسوووووووول

أدينى روقتك اهوووووووووووو
روقنى انا كمان بكتابين الله يخيلك
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بقي مايكل يقول فكرة جميلة علشان فكرة راجعا ليسوع
> وانت يا بيشو تقول نفكر في دي
> 
> تفكر في اية يا واد يا بيشووو
> ...



لااااااااااااااا
انت نسيتي ولا ايه كلام امبارح؟؟؟:t30:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 مارس 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو حبوووووب جدا ومعروف للجميع بشقاوتة وخفة دمة


منور يحج لمبة اهلا اهلا 
العضو المبارك(بيشو راغب)



- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


جميلة بجد وشقية وفيها طعم شبابى 
وخفيف 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


اسمك على صورة والعضوية المباركة الى فكراهم بقى حكم الشن بقى 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


شقى جدا بس عكس الحقيقة ما علينا بس بجد عضو طيب اوى اوى اوى وانا بعتبره اخويا الضغنن بسنة مش كتير يعنى وبيحب الخير للكل 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


المقالب وبيتنرفز عليا وبيزعل ويغضب من اقل حاجة ودايما اى حاجة تزعلة بياخد قرار بعدم دخول المنتدى

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


مفيش غير بيشو واحد مغلبنى 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

لو قلتلى فى يوم مش هدخل المنتدى هقتلك 

بيشو حب نفسك شوية وثق فى حب الناس ليك


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


اه طبعا يقدر 



فكره جميله مش كده؟



اكيد علشان فكريتك يجميل وفيها الواد لمبة دة الى منورنا يارب يقطعوا عنك الفتيل ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *سيبك بقه يا بيشو من الاسئله والحاجات دى
> انا هقول كلمتين وووووبس
> بيشو ده بجد رااااااااجل جدااااااااا وحد كويس وابن ربنا جداااااااااااا
> 
> ...



شكرا ياقمرة علي مروووووووووووورك
ضلمتي الموووضوووع
نورتي قصدي:t30:​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (21 مارس 2009)

;1236750 قال:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...



ربنا معاك يا واد يا بيشوووو ويحافظ عليك


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو حبوووووب جدا ومعروف للجميع بشقاوتة وخفة دمة
> 
> منور يحج لمبة اهلا اهلا
> 
> ...



علي اساس ان حضرتك الفتيل ولا البوكس بتاع النور بتاع المنطقة:t9:



شكرا ليكي ايتها الرفيقة انجي
بجد انت عارفة انك مش اختي 
واني ولا اعرفك:t30:


نوررررررررررررررتي الموضوووع ياحجة:11azy:


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مارس 2009)

meryam 4 jesus قال:


> ربنا معاك يا واد يا بيشوووو ويحافظ عليك



شكرا ياجميل لمروووووورك
وكفاية فضايح ياناااااااااااااااااااس
لحسن انتوا عارفين
اللي هيتكلم تاااااااااااااااااااني هياكل علقة محترمة


----------



## just member (22 مارس 2009)

> *العضو المبارك(بيشو راغب*


 
*ليا كل الشرف انى احكى عنة*​ 
**


*



			- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**مواضيعة اكتير حلوة ورائعة*


> *ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟*


 
*للأسف مو فاكر اسامى مواضيع هلا*


> * ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟*




*بحسة شخص فية خير*​ 
*وقلبة طيب*

*وخفة دمة لذيذة اكتير*
*كلنا ينستمتع بتواجدة*


> *ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟*





*اوقات بحسة عصبى وخلقة ضيق*


> * اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى *




​*بيشو شخصية نشيطة وسطينا وانا اقيمة بتقدير عالى*


> *ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟*



*حاول تتقبل النقد بصدر رحب *​


*وابتعد عن المشاكل*

*فاهمنى طبعا*
**


> * هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟*


*غالبا*
*وبكون حابب تواجدة اكتير*
*



			فكره جميله مش كده؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**اكيد لان كل مرة بتحكى عن عضو جميل وزى العسل*
*شكرا بجد لها الفرصة الجميلة*
*واتمنى اكون ضيف خفيف يا استاذ بيشو*
*ربنا معاك ويدبر كل امورك *
**
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> لااااااااااااااا
> انت نسيتي ولا ايه كلام امبارح؟؟؟:t30:​



*كلام اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## max mike (22 مارس 2009)

*العضو الجميل والاخ الحبيب بيشو راغب



1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


مواضيعه كلها جميلة جدا  ومفيدة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


الصراحة كل مواضيعه غاية فى الروعة

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


عضو محبوب جدا ودمه خفيف ومرح 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


المقالب 
زى ما قالت راجعة ليسوع

يحب يعمل مقالب وخلاص

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


معندناش غير بيشو مقالب واحد هههههههههههه

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

غيبتك عن المنتدى طولت شوية الفترة اللى فاتت

متغبش تانى كنا مفتقدينك فى لعبة السجن


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


اه غالبا


*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مارس 2009)

بيشووووووووووو 

مش تقول انك هنا 


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

 فى منتهى الجمال ومختاره بعنايه 

 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

 محاكمة مشرف!!! ملخص لمشاكل المنتدي ‏

 العضويه المباركه 

 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

 بيحب يكون ديما متابع فى اكتر عدد من مواضيع المنتدى 

منتشر فى البروفايلات ههههههههههههه 

طيب جدا ​

 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

 عصبى عصبى عصبى 

ودماغه ناشفه 

ماتزعلش يا واد 

انا بقول الصراحه 
 
 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

 5

 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

 ارجع لنشاطك زى ما كان اول ما سجلت معانا 

وعايزن نشوف مواضيع اكتر ليك 

ومشاركاتك قلت 
 
 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


بالفعل 


اتمنالك حياه سعيده يا بيشو 
​


----------



## qaz (22 مارس 2009)

انتو ناس جميلين


----------



## SALVATION (23 مارس 2009)

*بيشو راغب*
*جميل وطيب ونشيط واخلاق*
*وغلاباوى اوى اوى اوى هههههههه*

*يسوع يحميك ويقويك*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (23 مارس 2009)

العضو المبارك(بيشو راغب)



 - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

مواضيعه حلوة جدااااااااا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​ 
كلها حلوة مافيش حاجة معينه

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
طيب جدا ومحترم بيعرف يختار مواضيعه  وهادى 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
مافيش

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
ممكن يكون 7
ماتعلش يا بيبو

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​
لا مافيش ماقدرش اقوله حاجة لانى ماجيش جنبه حاجة اصلا


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​ 
اه طبعا



* انت يا بيشو حد كويس جدا وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ليا كل الشرف انى احكى عنة*​
> ياجميل انا اللي نورت
> وبياخدوا مني كهربا:hlp:
> 
> ...



شكرا يادوك لمروووووووووووووووووووووووورك
نورتني ياجمييييييييييييييييييييييييل​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كلام اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*



لا ياجميل
خلي الطابق مستور احسن:t30:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *العضو الجميل والاخ الحبيب بيشو
> 
> ميييييييييييييييين
> صديق الحرب الاهلية
> ...



نورت الموضوع ياحج مايك
اسعدني كلامك ورأيك
ربنا يخليك للغلابة يارب:11azy:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> لا ياجميل
> خلي الطابق مستور احسن:t30:​



*انا معنديش اي اسرار​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> بيشووووووووووو
> 
> مش تقول انك هنا
> 
> ...



شكرا ياكوكو لمروووورك
ربنا يخليك ياباشا
نورت الموضوع
والف مبروك علي البدلة الصفرة
شكلها حلو عليك ياجميل​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> *بيشو راغب*
> *جميل وطيب ونشيط واخلاق*
> *وغلاباوى اوى اوى اوى هههههههه*
> 
> *يسوع يحميك ويقويك*​



استااااااااااااذ توني
نور الموضوع بنفسه
وساب مشغولياته:11azy:


شكرا يا اخ توني علي رأيك الجميل ده
وانا غلبان ياحج صدقني
انتوا بس بتظلموني كتيييييييي :smil8: يييييير


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> العضو المبارك(بيشو راغب)
> 
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​مواضيعه حلوة جدااااااااا
> 
> ...



​
شكرا يابنت الملك كتير لمرووووووورك
نورتيني وشرفتيني برأيك كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويساعدك في حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا معنديش اي اسرار​*



يااااااااااااسلام
مش شرط اسرار
فيه اختراع اسمه مقالب:11azy:​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *
> *
> 
> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو حبوووووب جدا ومعروف للجميع بشقاوتة وخفة دمة*
> ...


 
*منور الموضوع يا بيشوووووووو ميرسى يا راجعاليسوع دايما متميزة فى مواضيعك واختياراتك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *منور الموضوع يا بيشوووووووو ميرسى يا راجعاليسوع دايما متميزة فى مواضيعك واختياراتك*​



بريسكلا دي ياجماعة
بجد
بجد
بجد


 اختي 
زي جوجو اخويا بالظبط
فمتاخدوش علي كلامها كتير:t30:


وحاضر ياستي هبطل تشاؤم 
وانا اخد الشرف اني ارد علي مواضيع الباشا

شكرا ياجميل لمروووووووووورك
نوريتي الموضوع برأيك ونورتيني​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> يااااااااااااسلام
> مش شرط اسرار
> فيه اختراع اسمه مقالب:11azy:​



*المقالب دي شغلتك انت​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مارس 2009)

> منور الموضوع يا بيشوووووووو ميرسى يا راجعاليسوع دايما متميزة فى مواضيعك واختياراتك


*الموضوع نور بوجودك يا برسكيلا يا قمر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *المقالب دي شغلتك انت​*



ياجمااااااااااااااااااعة حراااااااااااااااااام
ااااااااااناااااااااا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *الموضوع نور بوجودك يا برسكيلا يا قمر​*



انتوا هتتعزموا علي بعض
مش نوركوا
ده نور اللمبة:t30:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مارس 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو حبوووووب جدا ومعروف للجميع بشقاوتة وخفة دمة*​ 

_*العضو المبارك(بيشو راغب)*_​ 
_*يا ميت هلا وغلا بيك خيي*_
_*ولا منور يا باشا*_​ 
_*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*_​ 

_*جميله وشقيةوفيها اسلوب الشباب*_​ 
_*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*_​ 

_*كتيربس مش فاكره حاجه*_
_*هههههههههههه*_
_*الزهايمر بقي*_​ 
_*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*_​ 

_*شقى جدا وعضو طيب *_​ 

_*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*_​ 

_*كتيررررررررررررررررر يوووووووووووووووووووووووووه*_
_*مش تتعد خالص*_​ 
_*بس بلاش فضايح*_
_*ربنا امر بالستر *_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*_​ 

_*مفيش غير بيشو واحد*_​ 
_*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*_​ 
_*مفيش *_
_*انصح نفسي انا بس *_
_*وابطل اصدقه*_​ 

_*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*_​ 

_*اه طبعا *_​ 

_*فكره جميله مش كده؟*_​ 


_*اكيد طبعا*_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو حبوووووب جدا ومعروف للجميع بشقاوتة وخفة دمة*
> 
> _*العضو المبارك(بيشو راغب)*_​
> _*يا ميت هلا وغلا بيك خيي*_
> ...


ليه بقي
ايه اللي اكدها؟:t30:


شكرا يانوفا لمروووووووووورك
نورتي الموضووووووع
ربنا يخليكي ليا
وميحرمكيش مني ابدا​


----------



## totaagogo (24 مارس 2009)

بيشو ؟ يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام على بيشو
ده غالى علينا كلنا! 
وكلنا نفسنا نخدمه :gun::t32:
ونفرح بيه ! 30:


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

totaagogo قال:


> بيشو ؟ يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام على بيشو
> ده غالى علينا كلنا!
> وكلنا نفسنا نخدمه :gun::t32:
> ونفرح بيه ! 30:



يااااااااااااااخبر ابيض
توووووووووووووووتا بحالها
في المووووضوووووووووع
لا
احنا عديييييييييييييييينا
شكرا ياتوتا علي التوصية الحلوة دي
نفرح فيكي الاول:11azy:

وبعدين 
في باقي البنات:t30:

وانا بعد الشر بقي
بعديهم:t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مارس 2009)

*بيشو
انت شخصية لذيذة بس تخنوق ههههههههههههه
لا بجد انت شخصية حلوة بس رخم هههههههههههههه
انا عايزاك تصدقني انت جميل بس غلس هههههههههه
المهم انت التلاتة في بعض بس من غير تخنوق ورخم وغلس 
مواضعيك كلها حلوة ولذيذة
ربنا يباركك ​*
*اوعي تزعل مني *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 مارس 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *بيشو
> انت شخصية لذيذة بس تخنوق ههههههههههههه
> لا بجد انت شخصية حلوة بس رخم هههههههههههههه
> انا عايزاك تصدقني انت جميل بس غلس هههههههههه
> ...



*يا سلام عليكي يا قمر 
نفس راي بالضبط 

كانك بتقري افكاري 

 كنت عاوزة اقول كدة وانتي سبقتيني ههههههههه​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *بيشو
> انت شخصية لذيذة بس تخنوق ههههههههههههه
> لا بجد انت شخصية حلوة بس رخم هههههههههههههه
> انا عايزاك تصدقني انت جميل بس غلس هههههههههه
> ...



الاستاذة الكبيرة روكا
نورتي الموضوعع وخدنا بركة
انت 
لذيذة
وحلوة
وجميلة
وانا 
خنيق
ورخم
وغلس



احب اقول لحضرتك انك انضميتي 
لقايمة راجعا
خلي بالك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضو حبوووووب جدا ومعروف للجميع بشقاوتة وخفة دمة*​
> *العضو المبارك(بيشو راغب)*​
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> 
> ...


*منووووووووووووور يا بيشو و سووووووورى انى مش بسأل كتير زى الاول مش تزعل*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا سلام عليكي يا قمر
> نفس راي بالضبط
> 
> كانك بتقري افكاري
> ...



لا بجد
مابلاش ياحجة رورو
انت غلابة وطيبة
ومش حمل حاجة:11azy:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *منووووووووووووور يا بيشو و سووووووورى انى مش بسأل كتير زى الاول مش تزعل*​



شكرا ليكي جدا
وانا  صدقيني مش بزعل 
وزي ماحضرتك قولتي
مش هشيل من حاجة:t30:
وصدقيني مش بزعل من حاجة
احلف ياعني:11azy:

بنت العدرا دي ياجماعة انا مش هقولكم عليها
هي هنا من قبلي
وكل الناس عارفينها كويس
قد ايه هي محترمة وطيبة وعسولة
ومحبوبة من الكل
اديني قولت كلمتين حلوووين
هاتي ربع جنيه بقي







نورت الموضوع ياقمر
وشرفتيني بالكلمتين الحلويين دووول​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا ليكي جدا
> وانا  صدقيني مش بزعل
> وزي ماحضرتك قولتي
> مش هشيل من حاجة:t30:
> ...



*واد يا يبشو قضيها 15 قرش ناو كل اللى معايا وكمان خمس سنين تعالى خد ال 10 قروش اللى فاضلين ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على كلامك الجميل اللى كله غلط عليا هههههههه هعديهالك عشان احنا اخوات غير كده كنت طخيتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *واد يا يبشو قضيها 15 قرش ناو كل اللى معايا وكمان خمس سنين تعالى خد ال 10 قروش اللى فاضلين ههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى على كلامك الجميل اللى كله غلط عليا هههههههه هعديهالك عشان احنا اخوات غير كده كنت طخيتك​*



ربنا يخليكي
حسننة قليلة تمنع بلاوي كتيرة
وكل الكلام اللي قلته صح
وانا كمان مقولتش حاجة
انا قولت حاجات بسيطة:heat:​


----------



## rana1981 (25 مارس 2009)

*انا رح قول رأي باختصار لانه مابحب جاوب على كل سؤال لوحده 
بيشو  عسل بجد و مهضوم كتير بس بلاش غلاسة 
وبحب مواضيعه بالقسم الشبابي
تحياتي بيشو​*


----------



## vetaa (25 مارس 2009)

*بيشووووووووووو
منور ومبروك التدبيسه يا حج 
هههههههه

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضيعه بجد جامده
وبيبقى عاوز يقول منها حاجة بطريق غير مباشر
سوسة يا جماعه
ههههههه
​ 
 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
صعب الحقيقة اظلم موضوع واقول عليه
بس كل واحد له جمال فى ناحيه معينه
بجد شطور
​ 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
 بامانه ومن غير مجامله ابدا
انسان كويس قوى ومحترم ومتساااااااااامح وذووووق
وبيحب الناس وبيحب يخدم وميتاخرش عن المساعده
لو كان فى مقدرته 
بجد حاجات كتيره قوى
غير طبعا اللى لسه معرفتهاش

شكل الاخ دة موسوعهبس نتفق الاول بلاش حسد
ههههههه
​ 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
بعد الصفات دى كلها هيبقى فى سلبيات
صعبه الحقيقة
بس علشان عنيكم والحسد
هو بيكبر المواضيع زيادة ودة يمكن علشان
بيحب يدى كل حاجة حقها بجد
وكمان اوقات بيتسرع فى قرارته
​ 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
اممممم
111
ينفع معاكم ههههههه

هو الخامس مثلا
خمسه وخميسه بقى

​ 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
هو اللى ينصحنى هو اة اصغر منى
بس برضه بنتواضع بقى هههههه
بص يا مستر بيشووو
متكبرش الامور علشان الحياه تمشى
لان فى حاجات لازم متتحلش فى الوقت اللى احنا عاوزينه

​ **- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​ ​*لما ربنا يكرمنى وانزل اكيد هيرد
ميقدرش ميردش اصلا
ههههههه
بجد بيشوى ذوق ومجامل ومبيتاخرش يعنى

ميرسى يا راجعه يا قمر على موضوعك العسل
ويا اخ بيشووووووى
يلا بقى رشوة على الكلام الجامد دة
ههههههههه
بجد تستاهل كل خير ودة اقل حاجة توافيك يا ريس
وابقى سلملى على جو وقولة العماره مستنياك انت وهو
ههههههه
​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *انا رح قول رأي باختصار لانه مابحب جاوب على كل سؤال لوحده
> بيشو  عسل بجد و مهضوم كتير بس بلاش غلاسة
> وبحب مواضيعه بالقسم الشبابي
> تحياتي بيشو​*




ولا يهمك ياجميل
براحتك
انت حر ياباشا
وربنا يخليكي علي الكلام الحلو ده
ااناا مستاهلوش
شكرا يارنون
ربنا يخليكي
​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 مارس 2009)

*​ - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
​مواضيعه لذيذة وجميلة اوى وفيها شبابي كتير وموضوعات معاصرة​*​ 

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!**
كتير اوووووووووى بجد وخصوصا موضوعاته فى قسم الصور
*​*
*

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*ههههههههه مابلاش*
*بيشو بجد انسان كويس اوووووووووووى*
*واخ بجد*
*وحساس جدا ومحترم و ذووووووووق *
*ومتفوق فى دراسته وخادم متميز*
*وكتيرررررررررررررررررررر بقي*


*اى خودعة يابيشو*
*هات خمسين قرش فكة بقي*
:t30:​*

​بلاش السلبيات بقي
خلي الطبق مكسوووووور
ههههههههههههه
السلبية الوحيدة اللى حسيتها انه حساس زيادة عن اللازم ​​​*

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
​
ممممممممم نقدر نقول 7 
*​*
*

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


خليك بارد
ههههههههه
لا طبعا مش قصدي
بس قصدي مش كل حاجة تدقق فيها
ومش كل الناس زى مانت شايفهم
والدنيا كدة
وصبح صبح
ههههههههههههه

يوووووووووه
قصدي بطل حساسية بقي
واستحمى
ههههههههههههههههه

قصدي عدى الامور ببساطة ومتعقدهاش
كشكشها ومتعرضهاش يابيشو​*

*- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​​​​

*اها كتيررررررررررر*
*رافع من روحي المعدنية*
*ومش بيتأخر فى المجاملات*
*ذووووووووووووووووووووق*




*هنتفق يابيشو قبل مانطلع من هنا*
*كل كلمة بكش هاخد عليها جنيه*
*يعني عد كل الكلام*
*واديني الماني بقي*
*هههههههههههههههههه :t30:*



*لا كدة يبقي انا اللى هديك فلوس*
*علشان مقولتش كل حاجة حلوة فى شخصيتك يابيشووووووووو*
​

​​​​


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بيشووووووووووو
> منور ومبروك التدبيسه يا حج
> هههههههه
> 
> ...



شكرا يافتوووووووووووووووت 
علي الكلمتين الحلووووين
نتحاسب بعدين ياجميل
اللهي يارب افرح فيكي قريب
واشوفك عروسة زي القمر كده
عروسة هاه:a63:
والعمارة مستياكي وجوجو سايبهالكleasantr​


----------



## BishoRagheb (26 مارس 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> *​ - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ​مواضيعه لذيذة وجميلة اوى وفيها شبابي كتير وموضوعات معاصرة
> 
> شكرا يامريم
> ...


شكرا يامرمر لمرووورك ورأيك الجميل
ربنا يخليكي علي المجاملة الرقيقة
وصلي ليا كتييييييييييييييييييييييير
والف سلامة عليك ياجميل​


----------



## BishoRagheb (27 مارس 2009)

*مرسي خالص للاستاذ بيشو 

حضرتك بوظت الموضوع
:a82:
وياريت منشوفش وشك هنا تاني


قصدي
نورتنا وشرفتنا في الموضوع
وخدنا بركة وزيت وكل حاجة حلوة
وربنا يكتر من امثالك يارب:a63:

هو فيه كام بيشو ياعني
ماعلينا

اسمحيلي ياحجة راجعا ادبسك تدبيسة حلوة
سيادتك دبستيني وكمان قعدت كذا يوم
مش تلاتة بس يبقي ايه الحل؟؟
اني ادبسك

دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن عضوة 

محبوووووبة جدا 
جدا جدا
ومفيش حد مش مأثرة فيه ومعروف للجميع بالطيبة
وانها قمورة وعسولة جدا
:36_22_26:
وشااااااااااااااااااااعرة رهيبة
اخت الحج نزار قباني
:36_11_13:
العضو ة المباركة الجميلة

راجعا ليسوع

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعة كلها جميلة جدا 
هو الواحد يقدر يتكلم

:36_3_11:
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كتير منها
منها الموضوع اللي احنا فيه
اللي انا بتطفل فيه
وكل مواضيعها وخصوصا في الكتابات
طفل يحتاج للدعاء ‏
رباعيات مبتدئة
يا لي سخرية القدر ‏
اليكي يا من كنتي صديقتي


وتاني كتير قوووووووووووووي
مواضيعك كلها حلوة ياحجة

:36_3_19:

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

محبوبة جدا 
عسوووووولة
شاعرة
طيبة 
جميلة

ادي كلمتين حلوييين اهو
اي خدمة
هاتي بقي حقهم
:114ev:

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مفيش حاجة طبعا
غير انها بتعمل فيا مقالب علي طول
وتعبتني قووووي


:36_1_3::

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

هي راجعا واحدة بس
في المنتدي

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ااااااانا اللي اقدم اه
طيب بصي ياستي
اولا
اسالي علي العبد لله
ثانيا
صليلي دايما
ثالثا
عايزينك دايما معانا تنورينا 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

طبعا
بتنور مواضيعي
هي تقدر ولا ايه
:12BF86~159:
فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكيد طبعا
والتدبيسة دي اجمل
صح ولا ايه.؟
::01A0FF~139:
يلا يا اصحابي 
بنتكلم عن القمر
الشاعرة راجعا

عايز ضرب نار:1035pk:
وصواريخ
وقنابل زرية ومفرقعات
وحروب اهلية ونوووية:1068ze:
كل واحد يجي بقي بشوم وبنادق والجيش والبوليس 
يا ريت متجوش بايدكم فاضية
:12F616~137:
علي الله حد يدخل
وميسليش حاجة
انا بقالي كذا يوم هنا
وما كلتش حاجة:hlp:

هيشوف ايام فحلوقي

منورة يا استاذة راجعا:a63:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *مرسي خالص للاستاذ بيشو *​
> 
> *حضرتك بوظت الموضوع*
> *:a82:*
> ...


 

انا مش بخاف يا واد منك
بس انا قولت اهو  راي في قمرنا
هات بقي حاجه لله
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 مارس 2009)

*



			- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حلوة قوى يا راجعه ومميزة وشيقه ومعظمها من قلبك عشان كدة بتدخل قلبنا




			2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معظمهم خصوصا الاشعار يا راعه بحسك فهمانى وبتتكلمى على لسانى






			3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حنينه قوى قوى ومشبتزهق منى وبتحب تسمعنى بحبها كصديقه غاليه عليا 





			4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مشلاقيه ولا سلبيه لحد ناو ولا عمرى الاقى للقلب الطيب دة سلبيه ربنا يحميكى حبيبتى






			5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


راجعه هى الاولى والاخيرة الا مركزها كبير قوى بقلبى وتستاهل اكتر من كدة بكتير




			6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تقريبا انا محتاجه منها النصايح بس ليا رجائ ابقى متنسينيش واسالى كتير لانك قطعتى وانا مقدرة ظروفك




			7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوة راجعه من اول المشجعين ليا اساسا 




			فكره جميله مش كده؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اكيد طبعا​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 مارس 2009)

*



			- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حلوة قوى يا راجعه ومميزة وشيقه ومعظمها من قلبك عشان كدة بتدخل قلبنا




			2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معظمهم خصوصا الاشعار يا راعه بحسك فهمانى وبتتكلمى على لسانى






			3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حنينه قوى قوى ومشبتزهق منى وبتحب تسمعنى بحبها كصديقه غاليه عليا 





			4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مشلاقيه ولا سلبيه لحد ناو ولا عمرى الاقى للقلب الطيب دة سلبيه ربنا يحميكى حبيبتى






			5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


راجعه هى الاولى والاخيرة الا مركزها كبير قوى بقلبى وتستاهل اكتر من كدة بكتير




			6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تقريبا انا محتاجه منها النصايح بس ليا رجائ ابقى متنسينيش واسالى كتير لانك قطعتى وانا مقدرة ظروفك




			7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوة راجعه من اول المشجعين ليا اساسا 




			فكره جميله مش كده؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اكيد طبعا​*


----------



## vetaa (27 مارس 2009)

*+
اخييييــــــــــــيييرا
دة انا هزغرط من كتر الفرحه
 معقوووول راجعه ليسوع بنفسها هنا
 لولولولىىىىى
هههههههههههه

​1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

ودة برضه سؤال
طبعا عسل جدا وهادفه
وكمان كتابتها رااااااائعه
​ 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

امممممم سؤال صعب
بس مواضيعها حلوة
الموضووع دة طبعا
وموضوع تانى بتاع حبيبى وصاحبتى باين
هى اللى كتباه كانت طريقها تحفه فيه
​ 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها مميزاااااااااااات حقيقى
انسانه جميله ومحترمه وناضجه 
فاهمه بتعمل اية مش بتبص تحت رجلها
مواضيعها وكلامها هادف وشخضيه محبوبة 

غير اللى معرفهوش بقى
​ 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
دى عسله سلبيات اية بقى
بس علشان مش تحسدوها
هقولها مش دايما الغموض بيبقى حلو مع كل الناس
ولو انه مطلوب بس مش بدرجه عاليه مع الكل
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​امممم
بصراحه فى مواضيعها نمبر وان
فى المنتدى بقى
نقول خمسه 
علشان اخمس فى وشكم ومتحسدوهاش
ههههههههه​ 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اممممممم
الحقيقه المفروض استنى نصيحه منها
بس ممكن اقولها
احيانا الجراءة بتتفهم غلط فخللى بالك

 ​ **7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
الاحراج دة بقى ههههههه
لما انزل اكيد هترد
دى حبيبتى

**حبيبتى فكرتها جميله اللى هى صاحبه التدبيسه دلوقتى
اخيرا بقى حصلك اللى حصلنا هههههههه
منورة يا احلى راجعه ليسوع
ربنا يوفقك فى كل حياتك ويسندك
وتدبسى بقى فى كرسى الاعتراف بالمرة
ههههههه
*​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *+
> اخييييــــــــــــيييرا
> دة انا هزغرط من كتر الفرحه
> معقوووول راجعه ليسوع بنفسها هنا
> ...



منورة يا راجعا ليسووووووووووووووووع​


----------



## SALVATION (27 مارس 2009)

*



1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

فى منتهى الروعه بجد
*

*



2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


أنقر للتوسيع...


المواضيع الاجتماعية
*​*
*

*



3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_*طيبة واجتماعيه حبتين*

_
*



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

بتتأثر بالردود على مواضيعها جدااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

أنقر للتوسيع...

**(( 5 ))*

*



6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

استمر فى نقائك

*​*
**



7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
**اكييييييييييييييييييييييد*​*
*


----------



## GogoRagheb (27 مارس 2009)

اختى راجعه
يلا طباخ السم بيدوقه

طبعا انا ماطولش اتكلم على 
الاستاذه راجعه فى حاجه
لأنى ماجيش حاجه جنبها
طبعا مواضيعك حلوة فى الشبابيات
والاجتماعيات
ومميزاتهااااااااااااااا
كتيررررررررررررررررررر
بالهبل
طيبة واجتماعيه ومجامله
وعمرها مازعلت حد
وبتكسب الناس
ترتيبها .................................................
هى اعلى من ان اقوووووووووووووووووول ترتيب ليها
فى نظرى مالهاش سلبيات
ربنا يحافظ عليكى
وشكرااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

*الشاعره  الكبيره راجعا ليسوع


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها جميله جدا ومفيده

بس بقت قليله الفتره الاخيره


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

ما رايكم في هذا العضو

شهوة القلب مرار تاجها خزي وعار

من هم الارثوذكس ‏

مقايس اختيار شريك الحياة (الانبا موسي) ‏

ده غير كل مواضيعها في قسم الكتابات


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبه وهاديه وردها جميل 

وانسانه جميله ومحبوبه

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

يمكن غمضه شويه 

ومش بتثق في حد 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

6

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

متعينا بكتاباتك دايما

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بقالها كتير مش بترد 

مش عارف ليه

فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكيد جميله عشان خلانا نشمت شويه

في صاحبه الموضوع


بتمنالك حياه جميله وسعيده

ويارب دايما تمتعينا بموهبتك في الكتابه

وعقبال ماتجربي كرسي الاعتراف :a63:

بس قبل ما أروح الجيش  ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *
> اسمحيلي ياحجة راجعا ادبسك تدبيسة حلوة
> سيادتك دبستيني وكمان قعدت كذا يوم
> مش تلاتة بس يبقي ايه الحل؟؟
> ...



*مرسي يا بشبوش علي التدبيسة الجميلة دي
كدة اغيب كام يوم النت فصل فيهم اجي الاقي الفرح دة

مرسي يا اخويا 
ربنا يمد يمينة في حياتك ويحافظ عليك لتخدم اسمة القدوس​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

*نفين رمزي 
مرسي خالص يا قمر 

دايما المحبة بيننا يا صديقتي

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *
> 
> حلوة قوى يا راجعه ومميزة وشيقه ومعظمها من قلبك عشان كدة بتدخل قلبنا
> 
> ...


*مرسي يا كركر علي كلامك الجميل 
وانا مستحقش المحبة الكبيرة دي

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جميلة ويا رب تكوني دايما في حن ومحبة مخلصنا احن قلب ومضمد الجروح​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *+
> اخييييــــــــــــيييرا
> دة انا هزغرط من كتر الفرحه
> معقوووول راجعه ليسوع بنفسها هنا
> ...




*الجميلة فيتا
مرسي خالص خالص يا صديقتي علي الكلام الجميل اللي قولتية عني
ربنا يديم المحبة بيننا يا جميلة

انتي فعلا حد قريب جدا لقلبي 
اتمنالك كل سعادة يا قمر​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مارس 2009)

*الشاعره الكبيره راجعا ليسوع


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها جميله جدا ومفيده





2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

ما رايكم في هذا العضو ‏

مقايس اختيار شريك الحياة (الانبا موسي) ‏




ده غير كل مواضيعها في قسم الكتابات


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟

انسانه لطيفة ومهذبة وهادية و جميله ومحبوبه ومبتكرة




 ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟

لم أجد بها سلبيات


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

الخامس

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

متحرمناش من مواضيعها الجميلة

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

أكيد
فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكيد جميله عشان أعطتنا فرصة نتكلم على شخصية محبوبة لنا جميعا
بتمنالك حياه جميله وسعيده وربنا يوفقك




ويارب دايما تمتعينا بموهبتك في الكتابه​*


----------



## max mike (28 مارس 2009)

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعها كلها جميلة جدا ومفيدة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

ما رأيكم فى هذا العضو

 شهوة القلب مرار تاجها خزي وعار ‏

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟

عضوة نشيطة جدا ومحبوبة جدا وطيبة وذوق خالص

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟

ملهاش سلبيات


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

الثالث

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

متبطاش كتابة لان مواضيعها غاية فى الروعة

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

آه ودايمكا ردودها بتنور مواضيعى

فكره جميله مش كده؟

طبعا فكرة جميلة جدا*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> منورة يا راجعا ليسووووووووووووووووع​



*الجميلة كوكي 
مرسي خالص علي رايك الجميل دة فيا
وبجد انا مستحقش محبتكم دي
ربنا يخليكو ليا يا اجمل اخوات​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> *
> فى منتهى الروعه بجد
> *
> *مرسي خالص يا توني
> ...


مرسي خالص يا توني علي مشاركتك ورايك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك في حياتك ويحافظ عليك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> اختى راجعه
> يلا طباخ السم بيدوقه
> *شوفت بيشو دبسني ازاي يا جوجو ​*طبعا انا ماطولش اتكلم على
> الاستاذه راجعه فى حاجه
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا جوجو علي الكلام الجميل دة يا اخويا 
ربنا يخليك رفعت معنوياتي بونش كبييييييير
بجد انا اخدت بركة عظيمة من منتدي الكنيسة ومن محبتكم يا احلا اخوات
اتمني لك حياة جميلة في رضا الرب يسوع يا جوجو​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 مارس 2009)

اي خدمة يارورو
عشان تعرفي بس
اني مش بسكت​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> اي خدمة يارورو
> عشان تعرفي بس
> اني مش بسكت​



*اة لو شوفتك يا بيشووو
يا مين يطولني زمارة رقبتك 
ههههههههههههههههه
كنت هزمر بيها​*


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2009)

*ها المرة بنحكى عن اختى المحبوبة رجعة*
*منورة يا قمرة بجد *
*يارب بتقدر نوفى حقك بكلماتنا القليلة فيكى *
**
*



			- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**قمة الجمال والروعة بجد*
*ومتميزة جدا فى قسم الكتابات والاجتماعى*
*



			2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**كل مواضيعها عن جدا بتابعا بشغف*
*بلذات المواضيع الاجتماعية*
*قمة الروعة والذوق العالى عن جد*
**
*



			3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ياربى كلها مميزات جميلة *
*حنونة اكتير*
*وطيوبة *
*ومحبوبة من الكل*
*وفيها خفة دم عالية اكتير *
*وذوقها فوق الروعة والجمال*
*كتير كتيير بجد*
*



			4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**اممم*
*هو اكيد مافى حدا مافيهوش سلبية *
*وانا بحكم معرفتى بيها على المنتدى *
*مو شفت منها غير كل خير وحب بجد*
*اكيد فيها *
*بس اان مو شايف فيها حاجة بصراحة *
*وهاد كلمة حق*
*



			5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**مو عندنا غير رجعا وحدة بس *
*يعنى مميزة جدا *
*وبأعلى تقدير*
*لوبأيدى بخليها الاول ديما*
**
*



			6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**انا اقدملها نصايح ؟؟؟*
*حرام عليكم العين عمرها ما بتعلا عن الحاجب*
*دى استاذة قديرة وسطينا *
*وانا اتمنى لو هى اللى تقدملى النصيحة*
*



			هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**اها *
*وبكون فى قمة السعادة لمجرد وجود ردها *
*لان فعلا بيكون ردها مؤثر وخلاق للموضوع نفسة *
*اتمنى ماتحرمينى من وجودك ابدا *
**
*



			فكره جميله مش كده؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**جدا جدا*
*والاجمل بقى*
*اننا بنتكلم عن صاحب الفكرة الرائعة الجميلة*
*سامحينى اختى العزيزة على كلماتى القليلة*
*واللى ما بتوفى حقك وسطينا*
*لكن ثقى تماما بحبنا واحترامنا الك *
*كلللللللللللللنا *
*شكرا بجد لها الفرصة الجميلة انى احكى عن شخصية رائعة مثلك*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2009)

*جاااااالك الدور يا صاااااااحب الموضووووووع ههههههههه
منوررره يا راجعااااا​ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

بيعجبنى قلمك جدااااا وبحب اقرا كل اللى بتكتبيه .. عندك فكر مميز واسلوب جميل .. من الاخر مبدعه   
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
اكييد الموضوع اللى احنا فيه لانه مميز واثبت نجاحه باستمراريته واهتمام كل الاعضاء بيه
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
قدرت فى وقت بسيط تمتلك القلوب بمحبتها وتشجيعها ونشاطها الملحوظ
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

أمممممم صعب الاقى حاجه معينه هحا ول ادور واقولكوا ههههههه 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)معندناش غير راجعا واحده الباقى مرجعش لسه هههههههه

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اكتبى كتيييييير يا راجعا وأقررى اكتررررر .. عاوزين موهبتك تكبر وتكبر 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

الحقيقه اه بلاقيها دايما من المتابعين وبتشجعنى بكل محبه 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

فعلا جميله والنهارده اجمل بيكى يا قمررررررر*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *الشاعره  الكبيره راجعا ليسوع
> شاعرة مرة واحدة
> 
> 
> ...


*مرسي يا كوكو 
الف شكر علي الكلام الجميل 
لا كفاية عليا التثبيتة دي مفياش للتانية دي 
ربنا معاك يا كوكو ويحفظك اينما كنت 
ويبارك في حياتك ويفرح قلبك لتكون مسيحي حقيقي يشهد لاسم المسيح ويمجد اسمه
في كل مكان وزمان​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

راجعة للمسيح شهادتي بيك مجروحة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ملحوظة سارد باللبناني لانها تجيد ها


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


روووووووووووعة كلها منيحة


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


كل كتباتها بالكتابي..فانها صاحبة قلم مميز  واحاسيس بتجنن
 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


قلبها طيب متل الاطفال
 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

متسرعة شوي  وبعتقد انها عصبية....
 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

بالكتابات نمرة 1
 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


ان تخفف من طيبتها.وان تستشيرني قبل  ما تاخد قرار متسرع  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بهزر ..عم امزح تعد للعشرة بيمشي الحال
 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


 65 %
 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

معلوم فكرة حلوة كتير  كتير 

مش انت  صاحبتها
 


*راجعة للمسيح انت..*


عنوانا للتميز والابداع..

والابحار في أعماق..

عالم الرومانسية والحب ..

فكتاباتك في منتدى الكتابات..

حروف اسرت فكر الكاتبة..

وعانقت قلبها لترسم بها..

لوحات رائعة يتلالا ما فيها..

من كلمات وسطور ..

... عزيزتي  راجعة ...

ابداعك وتميزك هو كالنهر الذي..

لايتوقف طـوال اليوم والايام...

شكرا لك .. ولاحرمنا الله روائعك ..

لك تقديري واحترامي ..

تحياتي


كليمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مورا مارون (28 مارس 2009)

راجعة ليسوع شخص طيب يحب الجميع ومتواصل مع الكل​ 
قلمك رائع وربنا يديكي من الموهبة اكتر لكي تعبري له عن مدى المحبة التي في قلبك​ 
يسوع يحرسك ويفرح قلبك واجمل موضوع هوا ده لانو فعلا جمعنا وعرفنا ببعض اكتر​ 

*شكرا ليكي يا قمررر*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *الشاعره الكبيره راجعا ليسوع
> 
> شرف كبير لي ان حضرتك بتتكلمي وتقولي رايك في ّ​- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...


*مرسي خالص لحضرتك 
انا بجد فرحانة جدا لمشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا يبارك في حياتك وفي حياة الاستاذ صوت صارخ 
وتفضلو تمتعونا بكتاباتكم الجميلة​*


----------



## rana1981 (29 مارس 2009)

*راجعة ليسوع بنت طيوبة ومحترمة جدا ومواضيعها كتير مميزة
تحياتي الك وسوري لانه بجاوب باختصار بس ما بحب فوت بالتفاصيل 
تحياتي يا قمر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مارس 2009)

أيه ياجماااااااااااااااااعة 
فيييييييين الضرب
مش سامع صوت ضرب

مش عايزين راجعا تطلع سليمة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مارس 2009)

*طبعا انا مش اقول اكتر من اقولوه اخواتي 
طبعا انتي شخصية جميلة جدا (احسن من ناس)وانتي عارفة انا اقصد مين هههههههههه
مواضيعك كلها بتقبي جديدة من نوعها 
ربنا يحافظ عليكي ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *
> طبعا انتي شخصية جميلة جدا (احسن من ناس)وانتي عارفة انا اقصد مين هههههههههه
> ​*




*تقصدي مين يابت يا روووكا


:t9:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *تقصدي مين يابت يا روووكا
> 
> 
> :t9:​*



اكيد متقصدكش انت:t30:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

*مايكل مايك 
مرسي خالص علي تشجيعك الجميل 
بجد ربنا يديم محبتكم ليا يا اجمل اخوات

مرسي خالص علي رايك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك في حياتك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ها المرة بنحكى عن اختى المحبوبة رجعة*
> *منورة يا قمرة بجد *
> *يارب بتقدر نوفى حقك بكلماتنا القليلة فيكى *
> **
> ...


*جوجو بجد انا  ممنونة كتير منك عزيزي 
مشاركتك ورايك فرحني جدا
اللة يديم صداقتنا ومحبتنا يا عزيزي 
اتمني لك كل نجاح وفرح وسعادة في حياتك وكل بركة من عند الرب
سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2009)

+

العضوة المباركة راجعة ليسوع


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


مواضيع رائعة تنم عن انسانة رائعةبمعنى الكلمة



2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

فى قسم الكتابات وخاصة عندما نتبادل الخواطر

بيحدث مزيج من ابداعاتها رغم غلاستى 

فى بعض الاحيان والسبب ان القافية بتحكم 

ههههههههههههههههههه

بالاضافة للاقسام الاخرى حيث انها نشيطة ومبدعة



3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انسانة ذات احاسيس مرهفة و قلب ابيض

وهذا يتضح من خواطرها وردودها 



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

حقا لم الاحظ او اشعر بأى سلبيات

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

بالقطع لا يوجد غير راجعة ليسوع واحدة

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

استمرى كما انتى رقيقة المشاعر

وقلب ناصع البياض لكل من تتعاملى معهم


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالقطع نعم وردودها ايجابية ورائعة

ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *راجعة ليسوع بنت طيوبة ومحترمة جدا ومواضيعها كتير مميزة
> تحياتي الك وسوري لانه بجاوب باختصار بس ما بحب فوت بالتفاصيل
> تحياتي يا قمر​*



*الجميلة رنا بيكفيني انك افتكرتيني يا قمر
مرسي خالص يا جميلة علي كلامك الجميل الرقيق 
مرسي يا حبي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *تقصدي مين يابت يا روووكا
> 
> 
> :t9:​*



سبحان الله اللي علي راسه بطحة بيحسس عليها سبحان الله
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> اكيد متقصدكش انت:t30:​



*برضه هاقول نفس الكلام اللي علي راسه بطحة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> أيه ياجماااااااااااااااااعة
> فيييييييين الضرب
> مش سامع صوت ضرب
> 
> مش عايزين راجعا تطلع سليمة​



*يا خبرررررر
دبستني وكمان بتوصيهم يضربوني 
اة منك اة

اعمل فيك اية يا بيشوو​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *طبعا انا مش اقول اكتر من اقولوه اخواتي
> طبعا انتي شخصية جميلة جدا (احسن من ناس)وانتي عارفة انا اقصد مين هههههههههه
> مواضيعك كلها بتقبي جديدة من نوعها
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي ​*



*الجميلة روووكا 
مرسي يا قمر علي مشاركتك الجميلة ورائيك الحلو

بجد متشكرة  خالص 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 مارس 2009)

العضوة المباركة راجعا ليسوع
 
 
 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
 
 
 كلها فى منتهى الجمال 
 
 
 
 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
 
 مواضيع قسم الكتابات 

ومارأيكم فى هذا العضو 

وموضوع لسه منزله حالا دلوقتى 

دى مش موضه ده هبل (ههههههههههههه )
 
 
 
 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
 
1-وفاء ( مابتنكرش اى شىء حد ساعدها فيه)

 وبتذكر اسم الشخص اللى ساعده

2-مشاركتها جميله جدا ومشجعه 


 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
 
 سلبيات 

انها بتغيب عن منتدى الكنيسه فى بعض الايام 

بس انا بديها عذر وهوه اكيد( لما النت بيفصل)
 
 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
 
 4
 
 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
 
 اولا: استمرى فى كتاباتك ولن تحرمينا منها

ثانيا: عايزين نشوف مواضيع ليكى اكتر 

ثالثا: بس كده هههههههههههه 
 
 
 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالتأكيد 

اتمنالك حياه سعيده بعيده عن الاحزان 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *جاااااالك الدور يا صاااااااحب الموضووووووع ههههههههه
> منوررره يا راجعااااا​دا نورك يا دونا
> شوفتي كان نفسي اكون اخر حد في الموضوع بس بيشوو بقة اعمل فية اية​ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا دونا 
ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبتي

ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمي كل ما تصنعة يمينك لياتي بثلاثين وستون ومائة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> راجعة للمسيح شهادتي بيك مجروحة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه
> ...


*كليمووو
عنجد خجلتني كتير
ما بعرف شو اقول حتي ارد علي ها الكلام الحلو كتير

مرسي كتير الك صديقي

انا بتعلم من كتاباتك و احساسك العالي

ولك اللة يعطيك الف عافية 

اسعدني مرورك ورايك فيّ  

ما فيّ اقولك قديش سعيدة وممنونة منك 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> راجعة ليسوع شخص طيب يحب الجميع ومتواصل مع الكل​
> قلمك رائع وربنا يديكي من الموهبة اكتر لكي تعبري له عن مدى المحبة التي في قلبك​
> يسوع يحرسك ويفرح قلبك واجمل موضوع هوا ده لانو فعلا جمعنا وعرفنا ببعض اكتر​
> 
> *شكرا ليكي يا قمررر*​



*مرسي يا مرمورة
انا سعيدة جدا بمشاركتك ورايك الجميل دة
ربنا يبارك في حياتك ويفرح قلبك يا قمر 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كليمووو
> عنجد خجلتني كتير
> ما بعرف شو اقول حتي ارد علي ها الكلام الحلو كتير
> 
> ...






واطلب من الله ان تبقي سعيدة

على طول الى ابد الابد الابدين

قولي امين


----------



## johna&jesus (29 مارس 2009)

_ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا يوجد كلام يوصف حلوة كلامها!​__-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
مفيش منها حاجة وحشة هى قمر زى كتابتها​__3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها مميزات بس اكت حاجة انة مش بتحب تزعل حد​__- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

الانسان الكويس من الصعب انك تلاقى لية سلبيات​__- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
1  اختى بقى هتعمل اية​_


----------



## johna&jesus (29 مارس 2009)

_ ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​__ 
كملى فى مشواريك​_
_هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!_​_فكره جميله مش كده؟
ربنا يعوضيك  ويسلم ايديك​__اكيد هى من الناس اللى بترفع من معنوياتى فى النتدى هناااا_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> +
> 
> العضوة المباركة راجعة ليسوع
> 
> ...


*مرسي خالص لمشاركتك ورائيك الجميل
سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> العضوة المباركة راجعا ليسوع
> 
> 
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا كوكو 
ربنا يبارك في حياتك ويعطيك فرح القلب والسلام الداخلي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

*لو سمحتي ايها الرفيقة
مفيش تغير للعضوة اللي موجودة
غير لما احنا نقول كفااااااااية
ونرحمك
غير كده غير مسموووووووووووووح*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> سبحان الله اللي علي راسه بطحة بيحسس عليها سبحان الله
> ههههههههههههههه



ياكوكو لا
هي بتتكلم علي نفسها
بس بتبعد عنها الحسد:t30:
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *لو سمحتي ايها الرفيقة
> مفيش تغير للعضوة اللي موجودة
> غير لما احنا نقول كفااااااااية
> ونرحمك
> غير كده غير مسموووووووووووووح*​



*لالالالا يا بيشو 
انا هرد علي جون هو اللي فاضل وكنت لسة بدور علي مين مكتبناش عنة علشان هبعتلة رسالة حالا واقولة اني هكتب عنة
ارحمني بقة​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا 
لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا 
لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا 
لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا 

مينفعش 
كل مرة انت بتبدائي وانت اللي بتنهي
المرة دي لا
الاخ اللي بدأ
هو اللي يحدد


لسه فيه 66 الف عضو مدخلوش​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مارس 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> ياكوكو لا
> هي بتتكلم علي نفسها
> بس بتبعد عنها الحسد:t30:
> ​



*انا برضه بتكلم عن نفسي لا يا بابا شوف انت انت اللي حاسس مش انا انا الحمد الله عارفة نفسي الباقي بقي اللي مش عارف​*:t30:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> لا يوجد كلام يوصف حلوة كلامها!​__-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> مفيش منها حاجة وحشة هى قمر زى كتابتها​__3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...


*مرسي يا جون 
ربنا يخليك ومتشكرة خالص علي الكلام الجميل 

انت زوق واخلاق

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا صديقي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا
> لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا
> لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا
> لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا
> ...



*يا خراشي
دمك خفيف يا بيشو​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مارس 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن مشرف شقي جدا وحبوب وهو المشرف
( ‏Scofield)


[- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها حلوة ومفيدة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل مواضيعة في المنتدي الاسلامي​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
بسيط كدة ومش متكلف في الكلام وعفوي​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مش عارفة​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

هو ريمو  واحد اللي في المنتدي​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

يطلع من قسمة شوية ويشاركنا في بقية الاقسام​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اة احيانا 
بس اكيد مشغول 
ربنا يقوية علي قسمة​/CENTER]​​​​*

*اهلا نورت الموضوع يا ريمو 
يلا يا شباب كلو يجي هجووووم علي ريمو 
عاوزين نقطع في فروتة شوية 

نورت يا سكوفيلد​*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا خراشي
> دمك خفيف يا بيشو​*



عسل ياراجعا
برطمان عسل:t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مارس 2009)

*ريموووووووووون 

أنت وقعت ولا حد سمى عليييييك 30:

هأبقى أجيبلك طاسة الخضة معايا :hlp:

محشش يحوشنى بقى ههههه

1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلهااااااا أسلاميات فى الجون :ura1:

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

لا مواضيع مش فاكرة بالتحديد 

لكن ردود فى كتييييير وخصوصا رده على موضوع ان محمد مقمل ههههه

كان تحفة ومش يتنسى بصراحة وخصوصا الصورة 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مميزاااااااااات مين والناس نايمين :new2:

أيه يعنى دمه خفيف شوية ولا ايه يعنى طيب جدااااا 

هههههههه 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

أيووووووووة كتيييييييير 

بيهزر على طول حتى فى الجد :t32:

وواثق فى نفسه زيادة عن اللزوم :gy0000:

منور ياحج ريمون هههههههه

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو (على مستوى المنتدى)

ممممممممم

من 1 ل 10 

يبقى 11 :t30: ههههه

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

هقوووووووووول ربنا يهيديييييك ياللى فى بالى 

وأسمع خبرك عن قريب 30:



انك رحت الكنيسة وأتناولت يعنى ههههه

شرانى انت فهمتنى غلط 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ولا بشوووووووف طلته البهية فى مواضيعى :11azy:

ههههههههه


اى خدمة يا ريمووووووووو كتبت شعر فيك اهووووو

يلا شوفنى بحاجة بقى انا مش بعمل حاجة ببلاش :love34:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

*الحج سيكو
اهلا وسهلا بيك ياحج

بدون بقي كل الاسئلة والامتحانات دي
انت بكل صراحة
وأأأأأأأأسف

جدع وكويس جدا
بتعمل مشاااااااااكل بالرز
مبيهمكش حد

ومنوووووووووووووور المنتدي ياباشا
زي فوانيس رمضان بالظبط

المهم بقي نصيحتي الوحيدة
انك تخرج بره قسمك
وتدخل الاقسام التانية

ربنا معاك ياسيكو ويبارك حياتك
ويساعدك في الاشراف*​


----------



## Scofield (30 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن مشرف شقي جدا وحبوب وهو المشرف
> ( ‏scofield)
> ولا محبوب ولا حاجة ده رزل و دمه سم
> 
> ...


*ضلمت يا سكوفيلد*


----------



## مورا مارون (30 مارس 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن مشرف شقي جدا وحبوب وهو المشرف*​

*( ‏Scofield)*​ 

*[- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*
ذيو كلها شقاوة ​

​هههههههههههههههههه​​​​*​ 
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​ 

*احب ردوده على المواضيع في القسم الاسلامي*​*

بتموتني ضحك ​*

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*عفوي وراجل بجد بيركض بسرعة لطرد 
الغوالي *​*

هههههههههه​*30:30:30:​ 

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*بتخيل امممممممممم
دمو حامي شوي زيادة*​*

هيك بيقلوا عنا ما بعرف بلمصري شو يعني 
اعذروني​ 
حد يترجم يا جماعة احسن ما نتبهدل ​ 
​ههههههههههههههههههه​*​ 
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​ 

*هوى الحج سكوفيلد ومافيهش غيروا عدنا*​*
*

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*لا هوا كده ممتاز 
نشيط وعفوي ومافيش منو بجد*​*
*

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​ 

*لااااااااااااااااااااااا
اوووو*​*

موضوع واحد بتاع 
فتوة السعودية في الفالانتين على ما اعتقد​ 
معزور بقا 
كان بيحضر للاشراف ​ 
ههههههههههه​*​



[/quote]​


----------



## vetaa (31 مارس 2009)

نبينااااااااااااااا العظييييييييييم
سكوفيلد
يا مرااااااااحب منور يا مستر نبى

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟
حقيقى حلووووووة وطريقته دمها خفيف
مش بيعرض الموضوع بطريقه قافشه كده

 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
اممممممممم
فى الاسلاميات كتير مواضيع بس طبعا مش برد فيها
انما فى موضوع قناه الحياه دة لما اتغير التردد
كان مهتم قوى ونفسه الكل يعرف يعملها
وتعبته الحقيقه وقتها


 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
ريمووووو
ومميزات!!!!!!! 
للامانه بجد هو كويس قوى
ودمه شربات مكرر ههههههه
وطيوب وخدوووووووووووووووووم جدا
وبيخاف قوى على المسيحين عموما

وكفايه بقى مش عاوزينه يتغر
 
​
 
 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
سلبيااااااااته!!!!!
بعد اللمميزات دى يبقى فى سلبيات
بس نقول علشان كسر الحسد يعنى

المسلمين للاسف تفكيرهم ضيق فهو شكله بيتغاظ بقى منهم
فبيقولهم كلام احيانا يخليهم يتعصبوا اكتر
كمان معندوش جد تقريبا
قليل قوى لو اتكلم جد وقتها بحسه مش ريمون
ههههههههه
 

 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
هو نبى وااااااااحد
والعمر واااااااحد
مش عاوزين نتكل دلوقتى احنا

 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
خليك كده على طول زى ما انت
بصراحه صعب انصح ريمون
حد ينصح نبى!!!!!


 

 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
لما انزل حاجة فى الاسلاميات ودة من المستحيل
هيبقى يرد ان شاء الله
ههههههههه

*طبعا فكرتك جميله يا قمر
وزين ما اختارتى المرة دى هههههه
بجد منور يا ريمووو وربنا يوفقك على طول
وتهدى اخوانا دوووول يا تولع فيهم ههههه
ودايما تبقى موجود كده بدمك الخفيف اللى اوقات
بيطلع عنينا

*​ 
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (31 مارس 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن مشرف شقي جدا وحبوب وهو المشرف*



*( ‏Scofield)*

*منور يا ريمووووووو*
*شقى ده واضح انما محبوب نفكر فيها دى :t30::t30:*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*



*[- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*اكيد مواضيعه كلها جميلة*
*ربنا يزيد ويبارك*​

*

*

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

*ريمو مواضيعه كلها دمها خفيف*
*رغم ان بيكون ليها معنى كبير جدااااا*
*وهدف اكبر طبعا*​ 


*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*



مميزاته :t9:







اقول ايه بس ولا ايه
هههههههههههههه

ريمو انسان طيب اوى 
دمه خفيف جدا
وقت الجد للجد وقت الهزار للهزار




*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*مش عارفة يمكن*
*:act19:*
*:budo:*
*ههههههههههههه*
*مش عارفة بجد بس اكيد هلاقى يعنى*
*وهاجى طبعا :a63:*​*
*

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*


*سيكو ده حاجة لوحده كده*​


*
*


*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟* *عايزاه يشرف باقى الاقسام*
*   يعنى وقت الفسحة كده*
*ههههههههههه 
*
*
*

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*لالالالالالالالالا مواضيعى مش من اهتماماته*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​*بجد ربنا معاه ويقويه كفاية عليه قسمه*​​




*منور الموضوع يا ريمون*
*ميرسى لاختيارك الجميل يا راجعا ليسوع
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 مارس 2009)

*هو ريمون راح فين:t9:
هو طفش  ولا اية
​*


----------



## Scofield (31 مارس 2009)

*ريمون مات الله يرحمه او يجحمه مطرح ما راح الهى نار جهنم ما تنطفيله ابدا*


----------



## Scofield (31 مارس 2009)

*
بالنيابة عن المدعو ريمون متشكر قوى يا جماعة ولونكم بتبالغو بجد و هو ميستاهلش اصلا كلمة واحدة من كلامكم ده و نصيحة محدش يعبره من اصله
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

scofield قال:


> *ريمون مات الله يرحمه او يجحمه مطرح ما راح الهى نار جهنم ما تنطفيله ابدا*



*يا خبررررررررر
لية بس كدة 
ربنا يحافظ عليك ويخليك لاسرتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (1 أبريل 2009)

scofield قال:


> *
> بالنيابة عن المدعو ريمون متشكر قوى يا جماعة ولونكم بتبالغو بجد و هو ميستاهلش اصلا كلمة واحدة من كلامكم ده و نصيحة محدش يعبره من اصله
> *



شايفين ياجماعة
ادي التواضع ولا بلاش
ربنا يزيدك يابني​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 أبريل 2009)

*العضوة الرائعة راجعة ليسوع*

*واضح ان فاتنى كتير:t9: ....**
اختنا المميزة جدا اللى كلنا بنحبها جدا راجعة ليسوع

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضيعها مميزة جدا وكتير منها غير منقول .. معتمد على افكرها .. وحتى اختيارها لمواضعها المنقولة ممتاز جدا 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كلها بلا استثناء 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
اولاً متميزة جدا فى شخصيتها (1)
ثانياً انسانة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى (2)
ثالثاً واهم ميزة بها وغير موجودة فى الكثير من الناس وهى انها صادقة وجادة فى افكارها ومشاعرها واحاسيسها والاهم ان تفكيرها واضح وعقليتها متفتحة (3)
رابعاً تمتلك قدر كبير من المحبة والسلام والتلقائية ومشاعرها رقيقة جداً (4)
خامساً موهبتها الشعرية الرائعة (ربنا يحافظ على موهبتها) وعلى فكرة اشعارها غير منقولة لانى بحثت عنها ولم اجد لها مصدر آخر غيرها (5)

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
اولاً حساسة اكتر من المفترض. (1)
ثانياً تحتاج الى مزيد من الثقة بالنفس فهى انسانة رائعة جدا فلا تجعل اى رأى او اى تأثير سلبى خارجى يؤثر عليها فهى تمتلك ما لا يمتلكه غيرها.. فلتعرف ذلك. (2)

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
فى المواضيع الشعرية المركز الأول

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
كونى اقل حساسية واكثر ثقة فلدينا جميعا بلا استثناء مميزات وعيوب ولدينا جميعاً قدرات كثيرة موجودة بداخل كل انسان منا .. فالحياة لا تحتاج منا إلا الثقة بوجود هذة المميزات والقدرات بداخلنا لكى نكون فى افضل صورة ممكنة.

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
نعم 

فكره جميله مش كده؟
اكيد مثل صاحبتها




*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 أبريل 2009)

scofield قال:


> *ريمون مات الله يرحمه او يجحمه مطرح ما راح الهى نار جهنم ما تنطفيله ابدا*


متقولش كدة تانى يا ريمون 
دا قدرك المنتدى كله بيحبك هتعمل اية بقى ... ربنا يوفقك ويحميك ويبارك خدمتك الرائعة فى القسم الحوار الاسلامى


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: العضوة الرائعة راجعة ليسوع*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *واضح ان فاتنى كتير:t9: ....**
> اختنا المميزة جدا اللى كلنا بنحبها جدا راجعة ليسوع
> 
> مرسي كتير  اكستريم
> ...


*الاخ العزيز اكستريم 
بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي علي الكلام الجميل اللي قولتة عني
مرسي خالص 
اتمني ليك النجاح والسعادة في حياتك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك
سلام المسيح في قلبك*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: العضوة الرائعة راجعة ليسوع*

اولاً انا اللى داخل اقول رأيي مش انتى ههههههه

ثانياً انا قولت اللى شايفه بدون مجاملة وقولت العيوب برضو علشان محرمكيش من حاجة:t30:

ثالثاً الاشعار اللى بتقولى انها افضل منك غالبيتها منقولة ... حتى فى الردود .. البعض بيبحث عن شعر مناسب من خلال المنتديات المتخصصة فى الشعر ومن خلال البحث للرد على موضوع او للرد على شعر معين.


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أبريل 2009)

*الاخ العزيز اكستريم
مرسي كتير علي كلامك الجميل

في الحقيقة انت رفعت معنوياتي وفرحتني كتير

اللة يفرح قلبك يا عزيزي​*


----------



## max mike (2 أبريل 2009)

*انا هتكلم عن سكوفيلد بأختصار


هو مشرف جميل وكل مواضيعه مميزة وكل المنتدى بيحبه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 أبريل 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك محبوب من الكل وهو
(الملك العقرب )
 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها  مواضيع هادفة ومفيدة​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كثيرة منها 
كيف تشجع نفسك وترفع معنوياتك

السفرعبر الزمان والمكان واحتمالية تحقيق الحلم

تغذية الطفل الرضيع​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

زوق جدا وبيحب يرحب بالكل ويجامل​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اعرف​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

هو ملك واحد​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

يا ريت تتواجد معانا اكتر يا استاذي​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

احيانا وبيعجبني ردودة وتشجيعة​
فكره جميله مش كده؟


اكيد لما تستضيف الملك العقرب​يلا يا اصحابي معانا شخصية مميزة جدا
تعالو كلكم هجوووووووووووم علي الملك العقرب​​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك محبوب من الكل وهو​*
> *(الملك العقرب )*
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> *كلها مواضيع هادفة ومفيدة​​​​​​​​*​
> ...


 
كل ده ليا انا انتي بركة كبيرة rgaa luswa مرسي بجد علي الكلام الجميل ده بجد انا مستهلوش ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعطيعي عمر و صحة و عفية و لتظلي تخدميه ابد الضهر


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 أبريل 2009)

*(الملك العقرب )*

*
**(الملك العقرب)*​
*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضيعه مميزة ومفيدة​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

 السفرعبر الزمان والمكان واحتمالية تحقيق الحلم​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
**انسان محترم واخلاقه عالية
متدين 
فية محبة وسلام رائع
محب للمعرفة والمعلومات الغامضة والغير مكتشفة حسب معرفتى المحدودة به*
​* ​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اعرف​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

3 على المنتدى الثقافى​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

لا يوجد​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

فى بعض الاحيان​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: (الملك العقرب )*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *
> ​​**(الملك العقرب)*​
> 
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...


 تسلملي يا حبيبي ربنا يخليك يا ليا يا حبيبي


----------



## candy shop (2 أبريل 2009)

*(الملك العقرب)*


*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!l*

*مواضيعه كلها مهمه ومميزه *

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

تغذية الطفل الرضيع


*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

انسان كويس جدااااااااااا واخلاقه عاليه اوى  ومحبوب من الكل 


*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*انا مشفتش ليه سلبيات *

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*

*ممكن رقم 5*

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*

*استمر فى اختيار مواضيعك الجميله *


*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*

مش دايما بظروفها 

فكره جميله مش كده؟


طبعا فكره جميله من انسانه جميله​


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 أبريل 2009)

candy shop قال:


> *(الملك العقرب)*​
> 
> 
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!l*​
> ...


 
مرسي يا مامي يا حببتي طول عمرك بترفعي من روحي المعنية بكلامك الي زي الشهد و البلسم ده تسلميلي يا امي


----------



## nonaa (2 أبريل 2009)

الكنج​ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!l​مواضيع جميله كلها ​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​المواضيع كلها مميزة​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟​اخ بمعنى الكلمه مش كدة يا بيشو​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​سلبيات انا مش شايفه سلبيات "لحد دلوقتى..."​هههههههه​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​رقم.........( 7) لانى بحب الرقم بس صدقنى يا ملك​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​تفائل اوى لاننا ولاد يسوع ودايما عندنا رجاااااااااء فيه​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​لما بيدخل المنتدى ............​فكره جميله مش كده؟​
طبعا تسلمى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أبريل 2009)

*العضو الجميل ( الملك العقرب )

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيعه جميله وشقيه ومفيده جدا


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كوميديا الشعب المصري ‏

 كيف تشجع نفسك وترفع معنوياتك؟ ‏

الشباب ومخاطر الإدمان

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

عضو جميل وشقي في ردوده

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مشفتش لحد دلوقتي

وربنا يستر :t9:


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

الكنج واحد بس

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

بلاش بخل ونور كل الاقسام بمواضيعك وردودك الجميل

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

قليل جدا لما بيرد علي مواضيعي

بس ردوده بتكون في الاخبار اكتر

بس كالعاده ردوده جميله وشقيه




بتمنالك حياه جميله وسعيده

وربنا يبارك حياتك يا ملك


​*


----------



## لي شربل (3 أبريل 2009)

*أووووووووووف لعبة كتتتتتتتتييييير حلوة 
ليش ما حدا بيناديني 

دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك محبوب من الكل وهو

(الملك العقرب )
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟! :heat:

المحبة تستر كثرة العيوب ماراح أكشف حالو هههههههه .
فينا نعطية زئفة كبيرة بسرعة .

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟![/:11azy:COLOR]


مواضيعو ع قد حالو لكن بهتم فيها كتتتتتتتيييير 
وبتكون ع حسب اهتمامي منشان هيك بضطر 
اقراها .
هههههههههههههه


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟! :smil8:

للحين بحاول أكتشف آلو ميزة لأنم بالكنيسة 
حفظونا أن الرب لا يترك حدا بدون عطية 
لهيك العقرب هو عطية . ههههههههه



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!  :a4:


محب للجميع ومهتم فيهم كتتتتيير 
وخي كتتتتتييييير متواضع .
وهادول مو سلبيات سهلة ومانقدر نتغاضى عنها بالتأكيد 


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

لكل منا شخصيتو المنفردة يا اللي خلقها الرب آلو لهيك 
ما راح يتكرر متل ها الشاب عشرة حرام بيكفي ههههههههه .

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟
حذاري من الشات ثم الشات ههههههه
يا خي فواتير النت و الكهربا والبي سيز تشتكي منك ارحم حالك . هههههههههه


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


أكيد لما أكتب مواضيع راح يعلق يا حرام مسكين ما وجد 
موضوع آلي فيك تلبس شوافه عقرب منشان تلاقيهم ههههههههه.  :crazy_pil

فكره جميله مش كده؟

أووووووف كتتتتيييييير فرصة ذهبية 
لقطع العلاقات الأخوية 
لالالالالالالالا بقصد لتقوية 
المحبة الاخوية .

لهيك ما بدي أفوت هي الفرصة وبدنا تعمل إعلان 
منشان كل الصبايا والشباب يجوا ع هون يحبوه متلي . :t30:
ههههههههههه
الرب يباركك خي العقرب ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
لكن ليش ها الأسم العبقري يا خي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نحنا ما صعبنا عليك . هههههههههه*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2009)

nonaa قال:


> الكنج​
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!l
> مواضيع جميله كلها
> 
> ...


 
تسلميلي يا قمر و صلاواتك بقي و اتوصي


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *العضو الجميل ( الملك العقرب )​*
> 
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> *مواضيعه جميله وشقيه ومفيده جدا*
> ...


 
ربنا يخليك يا حببي علي الكلام الجميل ده وصلتني محبتك صدقني


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *أووووووووووف لعبة كتتتتتتتتييييير حلوة *
> 
> *ليش ما حدا بيناديني *​
> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن عضو مبارك محبوب من الكل وهو*​
> ...




بصي يا لي انا مش هخدعك بعد ما جبت مترجم للي كتبتيه ده و دفعتله دم قلبي و برده معرفش يترجم و برغم اني فهمت بالعفية و اكتشفت ان كل الغات الي درستها ملهاش اي لذمة خالصهرد عليكي و ربنا يستر هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كتي اوي عليا الكلام الحلوا ده ده كفاية ان ملاك زيك دخل عشان يقول رايه في العبد لله ربنا يخليكي لينا يا اختي ليه صلي من اجلي


----------



## لي شربل (4 أبريل 2009)

*تعرف يا عقرب يا خي 
كلامي يا اللي مو قادر تتعرف عليه هادا 
اتحسن كتتتتتتيييييير 
حظك الحلو أني اطورت لغويا وكتتتتتتتييييير 
لكن لو كنت كتبت آلك 
بالخليجي اللبناني يا اللي كنت مرباية عليه 
كنت مضيعتك - مو راح تفهم علي يعني - .
هههههههههههههههههه. 
الرب معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتتتييييير .
صلي لضعفي أنا يا اللي محتاجة صلوات الجميع .*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *تعرف يا عقرب يا خي *
> 
> *كلامي يا اللي مو قادر تتعرف عليه هادا *
> *اتحسن كتتتتتتيييييير *
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههه انا بهزر طبعا  انا فهمك يا اختي بس بصعوبة شديدة هههههههههههههههههه ربنا يبارك حياتك و صدقيني المحبة المسيحية مش محتاجة كلام لانها تنتقل مثل الروح القدس ولا تحتاج الي مترجب ربنا يعطيك الصحة و العفة و يذيد محبتك في المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أبريل 2009)

*اصحابي احب اعلن عن اسماء الاعضاء الذي تم استضافتهم في هذا الموضوع واقول اننا تشرفنا بوجودهم فية 
1- ماي روك
2-دونا
3-ميرنا
4- فراشة
5- فيتا
6- مرمر مارو
7-كوكومان
8- كاندي
9- مايكل كوكو
10-ميرو انجل
11-كليمو
12-oesi_no
13- انجي
14-نفين رمزي
15-نفين ثرووت 
16-cobcob
17-swety koky girl
18-هابي انجل
19-بيتر 
20-توني تون
21-جيلان
22-فادية
23-sony33
24-الانبا ونس
25- وليم تل
26-مورا مارون
27-بنت العدرا
28-جوجو
29- برسكيلا
30- صوت صارخ
31-rana1981
32-مارثا المصرية
33- محامي مسيحي
34-بيشوووووو
35- رجعا ليسوع
36-scofield
37-الملك العقرب 

ولسة يا اصحابي البقية تاتي 
انشاء اللة هنتكلم عن كل المميزين المحبوبين اللي بيتعبو وبيمتعونا في المنتدي

بحب اشكر صديقي كليموو علشان تعبتة وجمعلي اسامي الاعضاء اللي استضفناهم حتي الان​*


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2009)

1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها اجمد من بعضها طبعا ودايما بتبقى حاجات غريبة اول مرة اسمعها بس مدام الملك جايبها تبقى مش محتاجة مصادر طبعا ههههههههه

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


السفر عبر الزمان و المكان و احتمالية تحقيق حلم الة الذمن ​

الموضوع ده مصيبة دمااغ بجد كان عاجبنى جداا اصله كان بيحسسنى انى غبية مش عارفة ليه هههههههههههه​ 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

اخويا دماغ و طيب ولما اعمل حاجة غلط مش بيسيح بيستنى لما نبقى لوحدنا ويكلمنى 
بالمناسبة الملك اخويا ها ومش من اب وام مختلفين لا ومش اخويا فى المعمودية ومش اخويا فى المنتدى يا جدعان ده اخويا اخويا يعنى ههههههههه


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

عصبي شوية بس 


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

لا معرفش اجمع كل الناس واعدهم بالدور بس هو من الشخصيات القليلة الى شفتها النت مش مخليها كويسة وفى الحقيقة فاشلة لا
يعنى محبوب من كل الناس عالنت والحقيقة


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

سيكا هاا سيكا هااا ههههههههههه
وهقله اييه يبقى موجود كتير فى المنتدى مثلا بس انا عارفة وقته عامل ازاى وبعدين لو هو تواجد كتير وجودى انا هيقل عشن الكمبيوتر فهقله خد اجازة بقى ههههههههههه

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ايون احيانا يعنى وبعمل فرح هو مش اخويا اه بس مش بشوفه كتير فى بيتنا يعنى ههههههههه

فكره جميله مش كده؟

طبعا يا قمرة اى حاجة منك تبقى جميلة انتى بنوتة عسلة وزوق اصلا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أبريل 2009)

*بجد  يا جيجي اهي دي معلومة اول مرة اعرفها
يعني الملك يبقي اخوكي 
وانا بقول انتي جايبة العبقرية دي منين  ههههههههههه
كدة انا فهمت​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 أبريل 2009)

أخي الملك العقرب
انا اكن لك كل حب واحترام
والحقيقة اكتر شئ شدني ليك
بادئ ذي بدء هو اسمك
لما قراته عن الملك العقرب في التاريخ
ومدي الغموض الذي يخصه

انت انسان محترم ورائع
متواضع ومحبوب من الكل
اتمني انك تنورنا في باقي الاقسام
ربنا يساعدك في حياتك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> 1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> كلها اجمد من بعضها طبعا ودايما بتبقى حاجات غريبة اول مرة اسمعها بس مدام الملك جايبها تبقى مش محتاجة مصادر طبعا ههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
لالالالالالالالالالا بد هعيط من الكلام ده هههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي يا اختي يا حببتي و اشوفك عروسة اد الدنيا كدا هههههههههههه


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بجد يا جيجي اهي دي معلومة اول مرة اعرفها​*
> *يعني الملك يبقي اخوكي *
> *وانا بقول انتي جايبة العبقرية دي منين ههههههههههه*
> 
> *كدة انا فهمت *​


 طب اديكي عرفتي وريني بقي هتعملي ايه هههههههههههههه يا باشا اصل العبقرية ديه شي عادي في علتنا اصل عليتنا يا ستي عبارة عن خليط بين اصل صعيدي و اصل اسكندراني فتلاقينا وخدين الصفات الي في ده و في ده يعني نص مصاص دماء و نص ذئب بشري و لكن اقوي من الاثنين ده لو كنتي بتتفرجي علي فيلم مصاصي الدماء و الذئاب البشرية خخخخخخههههههه مرسي يا بركة علي كلامك الملائكي ده


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> أخي الملك العقرب​
> انا اكن لك كل حب واحترام
> والحقيقة اكتر شئ شدني ليك
> بادئ ذي بدء هو اسمك
> ...


 بيشو حبيبي و انا بحبك صدقني انا انسان محترم دا و شاب زوء بجد و صدقني يا حبيبي ربنا هيعوضك بزوجة صلحة لانك تستحقها بجد كل الي في المنتدي يشهدوا بالمحبة العظيمة الي في قلبك ربنا يخليك يا حبيبي و يديك من وسع


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 أبريل 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> بيشو حبيبي و انا بحبك صدقني انا انسان محترم دا و شاب زوء بجد و صدقني يا حبيبي ربنا هيعوضك *بزوجة صلحة *لانك تستحقها بجد كل الي في المنتدي يشهدوا بالمحبة العظيمة الي في قلبك ربنا يخليك يا حبيبي و يديك من وسع



لا مش قوي كده
انت تقريبا نسيت وبتتكلم علي نفسك

وبعدين زوجة صالحة مرة واحدة
ربنــــــــــــــــــــا يستــــــــــــــــــــر​


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2009)

*الملك العقرب

عضو جميل

ومواضيعه كلها جميلة

وحبوب جدا

وملوش سلبيات


ده رأيى بأختصار فى الملك العقرب

تقبل مرورى*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أبريل 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> طب اديكي عرفتي وريني بقي هتعملي ايه هههههههههههههه يا باشا اصل العبقرية ديه شي عادي في علتنا اصل عليتنا يا ستي عبارة عن خليط بين اصل صعيدي و اصل اسكندراني فتلاقينا وخدين الصفات الي في ده و في ده يعني نص مصاص دماء و نص ذئب بشري و لكن اقوي من الاثنين ده لو كنتي بتتفرجي علي فيلم مصاصي الدماء و الذئاب البشرية خخخخخخههههههه مرسي يا بركة علي كلامك الملائكي ده



*ياخبرررررررررررررررر
يعني ميكس اسكندراني صعيدي 
لالالالا   يعني قوة وصلابة 
دا الواحد يخاف منكم بقة ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارك في حياتكم​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أبريل 2009)

_ممكن اكون اتاخرت بس بجد مشكورة يا راجعة على الفكرة دية​_


_1_ ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
 جميلة اوى ومتنوعة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
موضيعة جميةل غيور اوى ع مسيحيته

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
من الصعب انيكتحصرى مميزات شخص جميل زى المللك العقرب

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
هجيب فرقبحث وابقى اقول
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

زى كل اخواتى ما قالو الملك واحد بس

كمل ىف مشوارك مواضيعك جميلة اوى
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
لسةمجليش الشرف دة 

فكره جميله مش كده؟
علشان من ايديك يا جميل​_


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> لا مش قوي كده
> انت تقريبا نسيت وبتتكلم علي نفسك​
> وبعدين زوجة صالحة مرة واحدة
> 
> ربنــــــــــــــــــــا يستــــــــــــــــــــر​


 ههههههههههه مش بقولك شاب زوء ربنا يباركك يا حبيبي


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *الملك العقرب*
> 
> *عضو جميل*
> 
> ...


 
كتير عليا يا مايكل يا حبيبي ده و خصوصا منك يراجل يا بركة انتا ولا انتا بتخبي بركتك عشان المجد الباطل لا يا سيدي متخفش ههههههههههههههههههههههه مرسي اوي اوي علي كلامك الي زي السكر ده و ربنا يديك من وسع و ينور بصيرتك زيادة


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أبريل 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ممكن اكون اتاخرت بس بجد مشكورة يا راجعة على الفكرة دية​_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يراجل كل ده عشان انا مرسي اوي اوي يا باشا ربنا يبارك في حياتك ارجوك صلي من اجلي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 أبريل 2009)

*الاستاذ الملك العقرب 
انت شرفتنا بجد واخدنا بركة
دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنلتقي بشخصية جميلة جدا وتستحق الاحترام ايضا
وهي الاخت (امة)
 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها جميلة وقيمة ومفيدة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كل مواضيعها وردودها علي غير المسيحين 
الحقيقة بتتعب جدا في المنتدي 
ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتها​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
انسانة متواضعة جدا وروحياتها عالية​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا اري لها سلبيات​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

امممممممم الخامس​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انا اللي محتاجة منها نصيحة​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

لا لان اغلب مواضيعي في كتابات او الاجتماعي وهي شكلها مش دي ميولها​​*

*يلا يا جماعة بنتكلم عن الاخت الفاضلة امة​*


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *الاستاذ الملك العقرب​*
> *انت شرفتنا بجد واخدنا بركة*
> *دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنلتقي بشخصية جميلة جدا وتستحق الاحترام ايضا*
> *وهي الاخت (امة)*
> ...


 

شكرا ليك يا راجعة ليسوع يا حبيبتي 
كلامك عني اكثر مما استاهل
ومعك حق انا بدخلش كل الأقسام لضيق وقتي
وبهمني اكثر شي خلاص النفوس - ودي اولويتي.
اشكر تفهمك يا حبيبتي
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*بجد بامانة و من غير مبالغة من احسن المبشريين الي ممكن ربنا يرسلهم لكوكبنا الخاطي*​
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​ 
*لا مش شرط موضوع ده ردودها ممكن نعتبرها موضوع بسم الصليب عليها*​


*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*بتخاف اوي علي حياة الناس الابدية و بتحب الخدمة و تخليص الناس و عبورهم من الظلمة للنور يعني من الاخر بتعمل توازن بين الخير و الشر *​ 



*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*لا اعرف*​ 
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​ 
*3*​ 

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*ده لو كان في استطاعتها يعني ارسال عدد اكبر من المبشرين للشرق الاوسط و مصر بذات*​ 



*ربنا يخليكي لينا يا امه و يسعدك علي خدمتك ارجوكي اذكرينا في صلاواتك ليرفع عنها غضبه و يقبلنا في ملاكوته*​


----------



## twety (7 أبريل 2009)

*اولاا سفه لتاخيرى فى الرد بس فعلا افترة دى مشغوله خالص
ومكنتش متابعه الموضوع
هرد على ملك العقرب وبعده امه

سامحون 

ملك العقرب هو شخصيه مترمه مش موجودة كتير
بيفهم الناس كويس
وبيعرف ينصح غيره كويس خالص
وكمان عرف يحلل الشخصيه اللى قدامه
بجد ربنا يديه ويسنده دايما

سلبياته اعتقد يعنى
انه مش بيحب يخلى حد يشاركه همه
مش بيحب يتقل على حد
مع ان الفضفضفه بتريح خالص

نصيحتى ليه
انه يتكلم لانه اكيد هيرتاح
بس مش مع اى حد يتكلم

اقوله ربنا معاك ويحرسك ويوفقك فى كل حياتك

ترتيبه
معرفش غير ملك العقرب واحد 

مواضيع ملك العقرب
بيكون قاصد بيها حاجه او رساله معينه
وبتكون هادفه
شكرا بجد لاختيارك لمواضيعك

اخر حاجه
ربنا معاك ومتغيش عن المنتدى
خلينا نشوفك باستمرار 
*​


----------



## twety (7 أبريل 2009)

*امه حبيبتى بجد بحبها جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
لو قعدت لبكرة اقول جدا مش  هيقضى
بس عموما يكفينى انها عارفه 

مواضيعها جميله جدا طبعا
والاجمل ردودها مساعدتها وحبها لخدمتها ولكل الناس 
ومش بتفرق بين اى حد
كبير ولا صغير وغنى ولا فقير
بتهتم بالانسان لانه انسان واخ فى المسيح
ويهمها جدا توصل اللى قدامها لشخص المحبوب
انا مفتكرش مرة اتكلمنا غير لما تكلمنى عن محبه ربنا ويد ربنا فى مواقف كتير

سلبياتها
بتختبفى احيانا وتقلقنى عليها
بس كده هههههه

ايجابياتها كلها ايجابيات ربنا يحميها
ويساعدنا اننا نعمل زيها 

مفيشي غير قمر واحد اعرفه امه حبيبتى طبعا 

نصيحتى ليها انها تدينى نصيحه 
اعيش بيها اليومين اللى باقيين فى عمرى ههههههه

فكرة حلوة والاحلى انك بتجيبى ناس عسل
يا عسل انتى 

كل سنه وانتوا طيبين 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*الأخت العزيزه أمه



ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


مواضيعها ليها هدف ومفيده جداا


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


الوزير المؤمن

ما علاقة القديس يوحنا الدمشقي بأيقونة والدة الإله ذات الأيدي الثلاث ‏


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

أنسانه جميله ومحترمه وهاديه

نشيطه جدا ومفيده في مواضيعها وردودها

مهما قولت عليها مش هقدر اديها حقها



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مشفتش اي سلبيات


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


3


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


هي اللي تنصحني طبعا


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


قليل لما بتنورني بردودها 

بس اكيد بستفاد من ردها




بتمنالك حياه جميله وسعيده 

وكل سنه وانتي طيبه يا أمه​​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2009)

twety قال:


> *اولاا سفه لتاخيرى فى الرد بس فعلا افترة دى مشغوله خالص*
> 
> *ومكنتش متابعه الموضوع*
> *هرد على ملك العقرب وبعده امه*​
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه مرسي اوي يا قمر علي الكلام الجميل ده و من عنية يا باشا هنبقي نفضفض حاضر ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> 
> 
> *بجد بامانة و من غير مبالغة من احسن المبشريين الي ممكن ربنا يرسلهم لكوكبنا الخاطي*​
> ...


 
بصراحة الكلام اللي قلته عني لا يصدر الا عن ملك يا اخي الحبيب واخ حبيبتي جيلان (اليوم بس عرفت وفرحت انكم اخوة) 
شكرا كلمة متعبرش كفاية عن شعوري تجاه كلامك. 
لهذا اقول، الرب يبارك وزناتك لأنك تستثمرها بدون كسل ويعوض محبتك الواضحة في كلامك.
لنصلي كلنا من أجل بعضنا البعض.


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

twety قال:


> *امه حبيبتى بجد بحبها جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا*
> *لو قعدت لبكرة اقول جدا مش هيقضى*
> *بس عموما يكفينى انها عارفه *
> 
> ...


 
القلب للقلب رسول يا تويتي يا قمر.
صدقيني يا تويتي لما بختفي يكون السبب اني أكون في خدمة على مستويات اخرى غير المنتدى. عندي كنيستي المحلية التي اخدم متطوعة  فيها يوميا ما معدله ثلاث سعات شغل من البيت بالإضافة الى أوقات تواجدي فيها  في القداديس والخدم الاخرى الكثيرة في أيام الصوم وفي الأعياد. وردودي التي تستغرق مني الوقت الطويل لأفراد يراسلوني مباشرة على عنواني الالكتروني. لو قلت لك اني لا انام الا في ساعات الصباح الباكر يمكن متصدقيش. كل وقتي خدمة لدرجة ان زوجي يقول عني دائما اني مقصرة بحق نفسي ولكن اشكر الرب انه لا يقول ذلك تذمرا بل خوفا علي. 
الرب يبارك فيك وبحياتك يا توتي.
اعتز بصداقتك جدا.


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *الأخت العزيزه أمه​​
> *
> 
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> ...


 
اشكرك اخي الحبيب مايكل على كلامك الذي يدل على ذوق وأدب وأخلاق رفيعة. الكلام اللي انت قلته يشبه العطر الثمين الذي لا يملكه سوى الإنسان الذي يعرف كيف يميز بين الأصلي والتقليد. 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك...
وكل سنة وانت طيب كمان يا مايكل


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

اولا
اهنيكي ياراجعا علي اختياراتك الموفقة كل مرة
ثانيا
بدون اجابة علي اسئلة
ومش بعرف اتكلم كتير

الاخت القديرة واستاذتنا امة
من اكتر الشخصيات اللي ليهم بصمة في المنتدي
ردودها دايما تثير الاعجاب لتميرزها
نشيطة جدا
ومحبوبة جدا
خدومة
وطبعا ان مبعرفش انصح لان فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه
لكن انا استفاد منها ومن شخصيتها وعقلها
ربنا يبارك في حياتك اختي العزيزة
الرب يعطيكي قوة وبركة ونعمة تستطيعي بها
تكملة خدمتك ويبارك الله حياتك وتعبك
تقبلي مروري​


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> اولا​
> اهنيكي ياراجعا علي اختياراتك الموفقة كل مرة
> ثانيا
> بدون اجابة علي اسئلة
> ...


 
كل الكلام الحلو دا اللي بستهلوش يا بيشو وبتقول مش بتعرف تتكلم!!! دا اسمه تواضع جميل.
مرورك افرحني وكلامك شجعني.
الرب يبارك بيك وبخدمتك ويخليك منور في المنتدى؟


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> كل الكلام الحلو دا اللي بستهلوش يا بيشو وبتقول مش بتعرف تتكلم!!! دا اسمه تواضع جميل.
> مرورك افرحني وكلامك شجعني.
> الرب يبارك بيك وبخدمتك ويخليك منور في المنتدى؟



لا صدقيني دي الحقيقة
وبعدين فين التواضع بس
حضرتك االي متواضعة وتستاهلي اكتر من كده
والمنتدي منور بأعضائه وبحضرتك​


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> لا صدقيني دي الحقيقة
> 
> وبعدين فين التواضع بس
> حضرتك االي متواضعة وتستاهلي اكتر من كده
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك ويزيدك من غنى نعمته يا بيشو
عشان الناس تشوف اعمالك الصالحة ويتمجد اسم الرب بك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 أبريل 2009)

1*_ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

الأخت الحبيبة خادمة الرب أمة


تتميز كتابتها وردودها بالروحانية العالية والخوف على أبدية وخلاص نفس الذى تتعامل معه

وهى تبحث عن النفوس الضالة وتتواصل معهم ونفاجئ بالنتيجة 

فولان سيتعمد

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيعها وردودها جميلة وهادفة

وتتصف بروح الخدمة 

 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

 إنسانة مسيحية من زمن الرسل وتعمل أعمالهم

خادمة لكلمة الرب ومبشرة وكثيرة المحبة

وكثيرة العطاء من وقتها فى خدمة النفس المحتاجة 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا توجد سلبيات

 _5[اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى

الأول


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

نطلب منها أن تصلى لنا ليمنحنا الرب روح الخدمة كما منحهالها


ربنا يبارك خدمتك






ويباركك ويبارك أسرتك            أختى الحبيبة أمة ​*


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> 1*_ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​*
> 
> 
> *الأخت الحبيبة خادمة الرب أمة*​
> ...


 

لازم يا مارثا يا حبيبتي تبكيني بكلامك الكثير اوي علي قبل مخش انام!!!
انا ارد عليك بكلمات قليلة: كل إناء ينضح بما في داخله واللسان يلهج بما يفيض به القلب.
انا تعلمت منك ومن اسلوبك كثير وانت كنت مثلي الاعلى في منتدى مسيحي الخليج.
الرب يبارك بك اختي الحبيبة مارثا وبعائلتك المقدسة ويجعلكم ذخرا لدعم عمل كنيسته.


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> ربنا يخليك ويزيدك من غنى نعمته يا بيشو
> عشان الناس تشوف اعمالك الصالحة ويتمجد اسم الرب بك​



شكرا ليكي ولكلامك الحلو
ارجو من حضلاتك الصلاة من اجلي
ومن اجل الخدمة :smi411:​


----------



## max mike (7 أبريل 2009)

*المشرفة المميزة ( أمة )

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التى يكتبها هذا العضو ؟

مواضيع جميلة ومميزة .


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

الوزير المؤمن .

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مشرفة مميزة ومواضيعها روحية جدا

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

معرفش


- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

4


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *المشرفة المميزة ( أمة )​*
> 
> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التى يكتبها هذا العضو ؟*​
> *مواضيع جميلة ومميزة .*​
> ...


 
تشرفت بمرورك وردك يا مايكل 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2009)

* الاخت الحبيبه صاحبة الصلاه المستجابه( أمة )



1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التى يكتبها هذا العضو ؟


 أنا شخصيا أستمتع بكل كلمه وكل رد أو مشاركه بتكتبها أختى الحبيبه أمه


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

 كل مواضيعها جميله ومميزه ولكن أنا  بتعجبنى جداا ردودها الرائعه .
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


 هى أنسانه جميله مملؤه بالنعمه وهى قريبه من قلبى جدااااا   وبأتمنها على أسرارى
 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
سلبياتها أنها معندهاش سلبيات ههههه

  - اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

 معندناش غير أمه واحده 


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

أنا أقل كتيييير أنى أنصح أمه فأنا دائما التى تحتاج لنصيحتها وصلواتها 
وأنا بتنبأ لها أنها فى  فتره قليله جداااا هتكوون من  أنشط مشرفينا وأميزهم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2009)

أمى العزيزه والغاليه علينا أمة
 
 
 
 1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
 
 
 فى منتهى الجمال 

رووووووووعه عن جد
 
 
 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
 
 
 مواضيعها كلها اكثر من راااااااااااااائعه
 
 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
 
 ردودها فى رااااااااااائعه جدا 

دائما تدخل المواضيع بتديها معنى تانى 

وتحليل رااااائع للموضوع 
 
 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
 
 نووووووووووووو

مافيش 
 
 
 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
 
 
 2
 
 
 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
 
 
 محتاج نصيحه منك يا أمى
 
 
 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


بالطبع وبأفضل الردود 

اتمنالك حياه سعيده  بعيده عن الاحزان 
​


----------



## candy shop (7 أبريل 2009)

_ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع مميزه وجميله جدا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كل مواضيعها جميله وروحانيه 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

اانسانه جميله جداااااااااا وروحها حلوه اوى وحبوبه جدا
وتدخل القلب من اول مره 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا ملهاش سلبيات خالص 

_5[اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى

رقم 3

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اكيد هى اللى تدى النصائح 






​


----------



## أَمَة (8 أبريل 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> * الاخت الحبيبه صاحبة الصلاه المستجابه( أمة )*
> 
> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التى يكتبها هذا العضو ؟*
> 
> ...


 
أجي من آخر كلامك واقول: يااااااااااا ررررررررررررررب اكون عند حسن ظن اختي الحبيبة دونا عشان مخيبش توقعاتها واملها بي. أنا عندي مسؤولية كبيرة اوي يا دونا كمان شهرين اللي راح تخليني اكون من أنشط المشرفين مثل ما تنبأتي بس مش في المنتدى بل في بيت ابني عندما تلد زوجته الحبيبة تؤامها ويومها مش راح طعم النوم ولا الراحة وراح اكون وقتها اقل المشرفين والأعضاء كمان نشاطا.  

اما كلامك الأول فهو مش مقبول في المحكمة لأن شهادة الاحبة غير معتمدة لما فيها من تحيز.

الرب يباركك يا اختي. كلامك الحلو وكلام الأعضاء كلهم يجعلني احس بغنى محبة الرب اللي بتفيض في اولاده المباركين.


----------



## أَمَة (8 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> أمى العزيزه والغاليه علينا أمة​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ما أحلى كلمة امي منك يا كوكو ... دي اكثر مما استاهل
الرب يخليلك مامتك ويفرحها ويفرحني بيك.
الرب يبارك حياتك ويكبرك في نعمته لتصل الى ملء القامة الروحية التي حصلت عليها بمعموديتك.
شكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## أَمَة (8 أبريل 2009)

candy shop قال:


> _ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> 
> مواضيع مميزه وجميله جدا​
> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> ...


 
الرب يخليكٍ ويباركك يا كاندي.
كلمات رقيقة مثل صاحبتها. 
وتواضع ملموس.
وصداقة اعتز بها.
اشكر الرب من اجلك.


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أبريل 2009)

*اللة اللة يا اخت امة
حضرتك محبوبة جدا من الجميع 
وهذا ليس بغريب فحضرتك شخصية تستحق كل حب واحترام وتقدير

هما كدة ولاد ربنا من نورة بينعكس علي كل الناس نورهم​*


----------



## peace_86 (8 أبريل 2009)

*دخلت الموضوع بصدفة من قبل أحد الأشخاص الذي دلني على هذا الموضوع
بصراحة لأول مرة أراه ..

السيدة العزيزه أمة .. أمي الروحية


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
تخدم بفرح ... وبإيمان ليس له مثيل
أسألوني عنها.. فأنا أعرفها أكثر من الجميع

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
أكثرها ولكن بشكل خاص موضوعين
أحدهما هو: دعاء للروح القدس للقديس سمعان اللاهوتي الجديد 
والثاني الذي أخذ شعبية كبيرة: إستشهاد الحبيبة السعودية سارا من ملتقى مسيحي الخليج ‏

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
- الأم الروحية لي وللجميع..
- كما قلت، تخدم بفرح وإيمان..
- طويلة البال ولا تغضب بسرعة..
- هي من مؤيدي وحدة الكنيسة..
- تفكر في خلاص الكثيرين..

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
سلبيات بمعنى السبيات لا يوجد..
فهي خادمة الرب..
إنما أحياناً تفهمني بصورة خاطئة (جلَّ من لا يخطيء )

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)؟
هي تعرف جيداً بأني سأقول عنها بأنها هي الرقم 1 ومن غير مبالغة أو مجاملة..

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
الإبن لا ينصح أمه.. لكن أذكر -وأتمنى أن تتذكر هي أيضاً- حين غلبتها بسؤال روحي حول القديس أغناطيوس
شعرت بأني رصيدي الروحي مازال ممتازاً .. أقولها بصورة مازحة 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
أعتقد بأنها قامت بالرد على جميع مواضيعي (بعد مشاركتها بالمنتدى)



peace.. R-L*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أبريل 2009)

*انا بحب ارحب بالعضو المبارك peace_86 وبقولك اهلا بيك معنا 
ويا ريت تشرفنا في كلامنا عن بقية الاعضاء
احنا لسة بازن السيد المسيح هنتكلم عن كل المباركين اللي بيتعبو في المنتدي​*


----------



## أَمَة (8 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة اللة يا اخت امة​*
> *حضرتك محبوبة جدا من الجميع *
> *وهذا ليس بغريب فحضرتك شخصية تستحق كل حب واحترام وتقدير*​
> 
> *هما كدة ولاد ربنا من نورة بينعكس علي كل الناس نورهم *​


 
ربنا يخليكي ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا حبيبتي *راجعة ليسوع*

كلامك يدل على المحبة 

يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 8 وَمَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ، لأَنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ. 

يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 20 إِنْ قَالَ أَحَدٌ: «إِنِّي أُحِبُّ اللهَ» وَأَبْغَضَ أَخَاهُ، فَهُوَ كَاذِبٌ. لأَنَّ مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَهُ، كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُحِبَّ اللهَ الَّذِي لَمْ يُبْصِرْهُ؟ 

​


----------



## أَمَة (8 أبريل 2009)

peace_86 قال:


> *دخلت الموضوع بصدفة من قبل أحد الأشخاص الذي دلني على هذا الموضوع*
> *بصراحة لأول مرة أراه ..*
> 
> *السيدة العزيزه أمة .. أمي الروحية*
> ...


 
يا سلام يا سلام يا بيس 
ابن بار بحق وحقيق.  والإبن البار "....  امه بعينه غزال"
لا تزال تذكر حديثنا عن القديس اغناطيوس اللي كان مثل حديث الطرشان لإلتباس الإسمين في فكري.
انت كنت تتكلم عن القديس اعناطيوس اسقف انطاكية وانا كنت فاكراك بتتكلم عن القديس اغسطينوس من الكنيسة اللاتينية... برضو بعد توصيح الالتباس الحديث توسع وتكلمنا عن الإثنين.

اما حكاية اني افهمك غلط يا بيس ... افضل الرد عليها شخصيا.

الرب يخليك ويثبتك وينميك في الإيمان ويفرحني بك لما أشوفك يا بيس


----------



## peace_86 (8 أبريل 2009)

شكراً عزيزتي rgaa luswa .. الموضوع منور بوجودك
أما عن تقييمي لبقية الأعضاء.. فسأفعل حين يأتي دور الأعضاء الآخرين ..

عزيزتي الغالية أمة.. الرب يسوع يباركك ويزيدك من عطاءه ومواهبه الروحية ..


----------



## azazi (9 أبريل 2009)

اسمحوا لي بالمشاركة وابداء الرأي في الموضوع

فأنا ساختار العزيزة أمة لمعرفتي الشديدة بها وقبل كل هذا محبتي واحترامي لشخصها الكريم

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
  سأتحدث من واقع تجربة فإني كلما قراتُ موضوعاً للفاضله أمة فإني اثق فيه لعلمي المسبق ان ماتقوله صحيح ومعلوماتها دقيقة
لذلك انا اسئلها بكثرة عن المسيحية خاصه وهي تجيب علي في كل مرة دون ملل او كلل واجابات اضحة وشافيه وكانها تعرف كيف افكر وما اود ان اسأل.
 فقلبها صافي ومحب للجميع وتحب تخدم الناس *واشعر بأنها تتلذذ بخدمتهم* وطالما تمنيت ان جميع البشر يكونوا مثل امة .

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
  هو ليس موضوع واحد بل عدة موضيوع قمنا بالتراسل حولها لا استطيع اختيار موضوع وترك الاخر إيماني ان جميعها رائعه لدرجة اني قمت بحفظ الردود
في ملّفات واعتبرتها مرجعا لسهولتها وبساطتها .

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
  طيبة القلب والمحبه للجميع دون تفرقه - عدم التعصب لأي كائن كان - 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
   اممم لحد الان لم ارى بتعاملي من خلال النت مع العزيزة امة اي نقطة سلبيه.ولا يوجد انسان كامل فكل واحد منا لديه سلبياته وايجابياته 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
   الحقيقه سأجعلها المركز الأول بلا تردد  ومن غير اي مجاملة وهذا لا يعني انتقاص حق الاخرين .

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
   هي ليست بنصائح بل ادعو خالق هذا الكون ان يطيل بعمرها ويعطيها الصحة والعافيه .
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
      نعم


----------



## أَمَة (9 أبريل 2009)

azazi قال:


> اسمحوا لي بالمشاركة وابداء الرأي في الموضوع
> 
> فأنا ساختار العزيزة أمة لمعرفتي الشديدة بها وقبل كل هذا محبتي واحترامي لشخصها الكريم
> 
> ...


 

جزيل الشكر يا عزيزي عزيز على كلامك المشجع.
أتمنى لك كل أن ترسو يوما على بر الأمان أو الإيمان ويومها راح اكون اسعد انسانة في العالم.
الرب يبارك قلبك الطيب الذي يكره الشر والظلم والظلام.  
هذا القلب الكبير والعقل المفكر الذي لديك لا بد أن يكون له ثماره الروحية التي فيها ملئ الحياة.


----------



## لي شربل (10 أبريل 2009)

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كنت حب اكون ع طبيعتي ونبتهج بالضحكات 
راح اكون جد شوي 
مو راح اخلط الضحك بالهزار 
المواضيع يا اللي تكتبها حبيبة قلبي امة الرب 
بالفصحى يعنى ابنتة الرب المحبوبة
مو ع قد مستواي الروحي لهيك 
أصلي قبل كل موضوع تكتبه ليعطيني 
الحكمة لأفهم روعة ما تكتب فنحن معنا هون ارويجانوس في علمه 
ويوحنا في محبتو .


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مو بهتم بكتابتها فقط بل بكل ما ما تقوله وضيفه بالبروفيل تبعها 
منشان هيك هي من الشخصيات القليلية يا اللي طلبت صداقتهن 
هي ما انتبهت على لكن كنت انا مراقبتها .
ههههههههههه .

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
ما لقيت فيها مميزات ههههههههههه
غير شوي حب كتتتتتتييييير 
ع حنان اكتر ع محبة للخدمة
ع اهتمام بخلاص النفوس 
واكتشفت انها للاسف مهضومة كتتتتتتتييييير 
ههههههههههههههه
منشان هيك قلت لالالالالالالالا
هون لازم اتدخل ونكون اصدقاء .


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

سلبيات ونحنا راح نبحث ع سلبيات بعد كل ها السلبيات يا اللي حكيت عنها 
لا حرام لو هونيك سلبيات تانية راح تصعد ع السما وتتركنا .


5-  اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى )
لا يوجد بهيدا المنتدى سوى أمة واحدة لهيك هون روعتها 
فيكم تقروا موضوع كن أنته راح تعرفوا أن أمة 
سمعت الكلام وكانت هي .


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
أنا راح اديها نصيحة 
خبي حنانك عنا شوي لأنو كتتتتتيييير 
وخاف عليكي بفترة غيابي ع المنتدى 
ارجع لاقي الاعضاء هون فجروا ينابيع حنان اكتر 
لهيك حافظي ع ينبوع حنان آلي أوكى .

7- - هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
بنقول امة روحانية تنظر حيث السماويات 
كيف يعني راح تنظر علي أنا حيث الأرضيات .
لكن مو مشكلة ردودها ع مواضيع الصبايا والشباب هون 
تسعد قلبي وتعلمني أشيا رائعة .

حبيبتي أبنة الرب المحبوبة أمة الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويفرح قلبك بافراح القيامة .
ويبارك بيتك ويثمر في خدمتك ثلاثون وستون ومائة .
اذكريني بصلواتك .​*


----------



## totty (10 أبريل 2009)

*حبيبتى القريبه على قلبى جدا جدا (أمه)

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التى يكتبها هذا العضو ؟

كل كلمه منها ليها معنى تانى خالص
كلماتها البسيطه القويه بتدخل القلب على طول

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل مواضيعها وكل ردودها

فعلا كل رد المفروض يبقى موضوع لوحده

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مليانه محبه بابا يسوع 
بتنصح الكل وخايفه على ابديه الجمييييع
ونصيحتها الغليه الدايمه لينا
ومن مميزاتها كمان انها بجد صلواتها مستجابه اوووووى
انا جربت كتيييييييييير
وده من نعمة ربنا اللى ملياها
وبستريح خالص لما بتكلم معاها

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

بتغيب علينا شويه
 عارفين انها عندها الكثير من الخدمه غير المنتدى 
لكن فعلا بنفتقدها فى كل وقتنا

- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)؟

لا يمكن هنلاقى غير أمة واحده وبس على مدار حياتنا كلها

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عايزه نصيحه من حضرتك  يا أمى

ربنا معاكى فى كل خدمتك وحياتك
وتفضلى معانا بروحك الجميله دى دايما
احنا بجد بنحبك جداااااااااااااا
ومتأكده انه شعور متبادل لينا 
وصلواتك ليناااااااا كلنااااا​​
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أبريل 2009)

_ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
اجمل  منها ما فى 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

رحلة انته بكارثة3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
من كيرها مش هعرف اقولها

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا يوجد عن اقناع اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

لا قادر احدد بس لو فى حاجة احسن من الاول يبقى هى
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
انا  اللى هقدم نصائح  انتو بتهزرو 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
لم تعطينى الشرف لكنى منتظر
7_   فكره جميله مش كده؟
الاجمل انها بتعرفنا  ع ناس جميلة زى امة ​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 أبريل 2009)

*الاخت العزيزة امة
من فضل حضرتك ابقي ادخلي ردي علي الباقي في اي وقت يريح حضرتك 
دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن مشرفة محبوبة جدا وعسولة خالص وهي
(totty)​**ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها جميلة ومميزة​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

صراحة مش فاكرة اسامي لكن مواضيعها جميلة زيها​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

رقيقة جدا وتحب الخير للكل​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا دي عسل خالص  مشفتلهاش سلبيات​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

امممم
5​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
ابقي اسالي عليا​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

احيانا​
فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكيد علشان معانا توتي
عاوزة الناس كلها هنا 
احنا بنتكلم عن الجميلة توتي​​*


----------



## totty (11 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *الاخت العزيزة امة
> من فضل حضرتك ابقي ادخلي ردي علي الباقي في اي وقت يريح حضرتك
> دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن مشرفة محبوبة جدا وعسولة خالص وهي
> (totty)​**ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...





*دا انتى اللى جميله

ميرسى ليكى خااااااااااااااااااااااالص

متحرمش منك يا قمر*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 أبريل 2009)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
​
جميلة جدا زيها


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
​
كل مواضيعها حلوة وبتختارها بعناية

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
طيبة ومحبوبة من الجميع واجتماعية

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
لامش ليها سلبيات بامانة خالص

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​
3

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

تذكرني في صلواتها


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

​
ايوووووووووون​


----------



## oesi no (11 أبريل 2009)

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مش بتكتب مواضيع 
الا ما قل ودل ​

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مش بتكتب مواضيع مقضياها بروفايلات قولنا ​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

اهم مميزاتها : انها مالهاش مميزات 
​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

متعديش ​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

امممممممم
1100000000000
​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
ركزى شويه 
كفايه سطل ​

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اطلاقا ​

فكره جميله مش كده؟

اكيد علشان معانا توتي
تبقا فكرة فاشله 
متنسوش تقرو اللى باللون الابيض 
سلامو عليكم ​*


----------



## totty (11 أبريل 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ​
> جميلة جدا زيها
> 
> ...





*لا بجد وبأمانه مستهلش ولا كلمه من اللى قولتيه يا فراشه

دا عشان عينك حلوه فشايفانى كده

وكمان انتى اللى تصليلى انا منفعش برضه:smi411:

متحرمش منك بجد
كلماته نابعه من قلب جميل بيحب الناس كلها

مــــــــــــــــــيرسى:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن مشرفة محبوبة جدا وعسولة خالص وهي
(totty)

يا مليوووووووووووون ويلكم ​*
*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميله بس للاسف نادره 

وممكن تكون مش موجوده اساسا 

لانى مش فاكر انى شوفتلها موضوع 
 ​

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مش فاكر  ​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

1- منتشره فى البروفايلات على رأى جو 

2- طيبه جدا 

كفايه اتنين علشان نرفع من روحها المعدنيه 
 ​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

الصراحه ماشفتلهاش سلبيات  ​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

2مليون ونص  

 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

نصيحه من اخوكى كوكو مشرف قسم الجوالات 

ادخلى قسم الجوالات وإلا مش هدخل تانى قسم الكتب 

ههههههههههههههههه​ 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

نادرا ​

فكره جميله مش كده؟

روووووووعه طبعا 

اتمنالك حياه سعيده يا حجه توتى 

وكل سنه وانتى طيبه ​*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أبريل 2009)

*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التى يكتبها هذا العضو ؟**
*
- كلها جميلة وحلوة علي الرغم من انها قليلة الي حد ما بس متميزة
*
**2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

*مترو الانفاق فى روسيا...... زى اللى فى مصر بالظبط!!!!*  ههههه الموضوع ده تحفة

وكل مواضيعها حلوة


*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*
- انها بنت ربنا وطيبة جداا واحم .. امورة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

*- لما بتغيب بتغيب مش بنلمحها في المنتدي خالص هههه

*- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)؟
*
*8 ونص
**
*​*
**6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
*
*انها تكون معانا دايما في المنتدي*

*وتذكرني في صلاتها*
*
*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 أبريل 2009)

ياخبر فوشية بمبي مسخسخ
تووووووووووووووووووتي هنا
ليلتنا فول انشاءلله​
[*الاخت العزيزة امة

خدنا بركة من وجود حضرتك
وانا شخصيا تباركت بالمشاركة
ورائي المتواضع في حضرتك


دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن مشرفة محبوبة جدا وعسولة خالص وهي
(totty)​*
ربنا يرحمنا:t30:

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

فين دي
دي بخيلة قوي
ومش بتكتب
كأنها بتقطع من جلدها
​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


هي تقول وانا اقول وراها امين​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

رقيقة 
طيبة
مش غلبانة:t30:
بتفكر تعمل حاجة جديدة في قسمها
في وقت صعب جدا فيه القراية
عسولة قوي
بتفكرني بنفسي وانا صغير​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

ل
يووووووووووووووووووووووه
كتير
متعدوش
بس ربنا امر بالستر:t30:
​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


:crazy_pil​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
ابقي اسالي عليا
وارشيني عشان اعملك تسويق:heat:
​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ا
يووووووووووووووووووه
كتيييييييييييييير
ولا موضوع ليا دخلته:11azy:
​
فكره جميله مش كده؟


مش عارف
هي كانت حلوة
لكن دوام الحال من المحال:t30::t30:

​​*E]


منورة ياتوتي ياقمر
وفين ايام احاديثنا الي مكنتش بفهم منها حاجة
:t30:

سلميلي علي خوفو وام هول
بجد
انت انسانة محترمة جدا
طيبة عسولة
كل الناس مش بتحبك:t30:
قصدي بتحبك
ربنا يبارك حياتتك ويفرح قلبك دايما
وكل سنة وانت طيبة
وادفعي كويس
اعملك دعاية​


----------



## candy shop (11 أبريل 2009)

*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التى يكتبها هذا العضو ؟*
​
كلها جميله زيها 

توتى دى حبيبتى جداااااااااااااااا

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
​
هى كل حاجه بتعملها اوى بتنزلها بتجعبنى 



*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*طيبه اوى  ورقيقه ومحبوبه جدااااااااااااا واجتماعيه*

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*مقيش اى سلبيات خالص غير انها بتغيب وبتوحشنى*

*- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)؟*

*رقم 6*

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

بلاش غياب  واستمرى فى نشاطك  شدى حيلك فى الترم التانى 


 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
​
معظمها 

7_ فكره جميله مش كده؟
​

طبعا لانك انسانه جميله 





​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أبريل 2009)

*منورة يا توتي يا قمر
انا طبعا مش عارفة اقولك ايه غير انك حبوبة وعسولة
ومواضيع كلها جميلة زييك
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي​*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أبريل 2009)

_توتى هنااااااااااا  يا الف بركة الموضوع منور ​__ ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كل اخواتى قالو بخيلة فى كتابته

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
محنا قولنا قليل  لما بتكتب

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مش عارف بصراحة بس اكيد كتير
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

من القليل  لما تلاقى لحد هنا سلبيات
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

1  اى خدمة

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

تبطل تنقل مواضيعى مفيش  موضوع اكتبة غير لما تنقلة
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اة لما بتيجى تنقل هههههه
كريمة بصراحة فى الحكاية دية

فكره جميله مش كده؟
اة علشان هنتفرج ع توتى
مع كل  حبايبها​_


----------



## totty (12 أبريل 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> مش بتكتب مواضيع
> الا ما قل ودل ​
> 
> ...





*:heat::heat:

على فكره بقه

مفيش غير كلمه واحده بس بالابيض

وكل كلامك وحش عليا:11azy:

انت شرير بقه
بس اهوووووو

ربنا يسامحك:smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن مشرفة محبوبة جدا وعسولة خالص وهي
> (totty)
> 
> يا مليوووووووووووون ويلكم ​*
> ...





*مـــــــــــــيرسى يا عم كوكو

بس بجد بروفايلات ايه اللى ببقى موجوده فيها
هو ولا كده عاجب ولا كده عاجب:crazy_pil:11azy:

حكمتك ياااااااااااارب
ههههههههههه

وعلى فكره انا مش طيبه ولا حاجه
احترس منى بقه احسن لك:crazy_pil:crazy_pil

مـــــــــــيرسى يا كوكو بجد على كلماتك عنى
كتر خيرك يعنى

وكل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2009)

Coptic Man قال:


> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التى يكتبها هذا العضو ؟**
> *
> - كلها جميلة وحلوة علي الرغم من انها قليلة الي حد ما بس متميزة
> *
> ...





*كييييييفك يا دفعه:smil16:

مـــــــــــــــيرسى يا جميل على كلماتك اللى بتبالغ فيها جدااااااااا

ولا احم ولا غيره:t30::t30::
هههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك يا مووووووووووون وانتى اللى تصليلى كتيييييييير

مــــــــيرسى ومنجيلكش فى حاجه وحشه ابداااااااااا: 30:30:t30:*​


----------



## kingmena (13 أبريل 2009)

*اول حاجة احب اقولها كل سنة وانتي طيبة

ميرسي كتير علي الموضيع الجميلة 

وربنا يباركك​*


​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أبريل 2009)

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*جميلة و زى العسل طوبعا*​ 

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​ 
*كل مواضيع توتى لازم تكون حلوة زيها*​ 
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*عسل جدااااا وطيبة اوى ومحبوبة وبحبها اوى *
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

*ولا اعرف بس فى سلبية واحدة انها مختفية اوى*
*ومش بلاقيها خالص زى الاول *​ 
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​ 

*2*​ 
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*اظهرى شوية يا حبى*​ 

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​ 


*اها لما بنزل مواضيع بترد *
*تعيشى وتردى يا بطوطة*


*منورة المكان يا توتى *
*وكالعادة يا راجعا يا افكارك الجامدة *
*ميرسى عالناس العسل دى*​


----------



## mero_engel (13 أبريل 2009)

*اهلا بيكي توتي منوره المكان*

* ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جميله بس قليله شويه اليومين دول

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
موضوع كان في الصور بس مش فاكره اسمه بالضبط

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لذيذه وحبوبه ودمها سكر زي ما بيقولوا كده تدخل القلب بدون استئذان*​*

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا بجد توته مشفتلهاش سلبيات
بس هي مفتريه وظالمه بس يعني ههههههه

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
رقم 5 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
ربنا معاكي حبيبتي ودايما في نشاط 


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
لا بس طبعا مقدره الاعمال والمشاغل والبيزنس


فكره جميله مش كده؟​​​​*
*طبعا يا راجعه ليسوع *
*وهو انتي تجيبي حاجه وحشه *
*وكفايه انك بتسضيفلنا الناس الجميله دي


*​*
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *مـــــــــــــيرسى يا عم كوكو
> 
> بس بجد بروفايلات ايه اللى ببقى موجوده فيها
> هو ولا كده عاجب ولا كده عاجب:crazy_pil:11azy:
> ...




وانتى طيبه 

عارفه اللى مبسوط منه 

انك عملتى بالنصيحه 

وخفتى لا مادخلش القسم بتاعك :t30::t30:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 أبريل 2009)

kingmena قال:


> *اول حاجة احب اقولها كل سنة وانتي طيبة
> 
> ميرسي كتير علي الموضيع الجميلة
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا مينا
اهلا بيك 
وفرحانين بوجودك معانا​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أبريل 2009)

ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

*سو كوميك شو*​ 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​ 
*معلومات اول مره هتعرفها عن اسبوع الالام *​ 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

*كوميدي...وممشيها شوية جد*

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

*مفيش ..بس موضعها قليلة*​ 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​ 

*8*



6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


*تكتب مواضيع*




7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!



*شوية وشويه*


وأتمني ..تكون دايماً بخير يا رب
​


----------



## أَمَة (14 أبريل 2009)

قبل أن أرد على الحبيبة لي اطلب الإعتذار من كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع وتأخرت في الرد عليه وذلك بسبب أن الأسبوع الماضي كان اسبوع الآلام وكل وقتي كان في الكنيسة... ثلاث صلوات يوميا.




لي شربل قال:


> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *كنت حب اكون ع طبيعتي ونبتهج بالضحكات *
> *راح اكون جد شوي *
> *مو راح اخلط الضحك بالهزار *
> ...





أولا بحب اقولك يا لي أن ردودك في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية قد لفتت نظري لأنها تدل على الكثير من الجدية في موضوع خلاصنا وخلاص الآخرين... يعني انت انسانة مرحة وهزارك في محله ومش بالامور الجدية... 
اما اروريجانوس فهذه كثيرة كثييييييييييييييير علي. أنا نقطة متبخرة في بحر علمه.
انتبهي يا لي لما تحبي انك تمدحي الناس لأن في ناس عقلهم صغير والمديح يضيعهم .​ 


لي شربل قال:


> *2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​
> *مو بهتم بكتابتها فقط بل بكل ما ما تقوله وضيفه بالبروفيل تبعها *
> *منشان هيك هي من الشخصيات القليلية يا اللي طلبت صداقتهن *
> *هي ما انتبهت على لكن كنت انا مراقبتها .*
> *ههههههههههه .*​


 

لا.. لا يا حبيبتي انت غلطانة. أنا انتبهتلك من أول مشاركة لك في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية مثل ما ذكرت أعلاه. بس ضيق الوقت خلاكي تسبقيني في ابداء رأيك الحلو بانسانة لا تستحقه.



لي شربل قال:


> *3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *ما لقيت فيها مميزات ههههههههههه*
> *غير شوي حب كتتتتتتييييير *
> *ع حنان اكتر ع محبة للخدمة*
> ...


 

شكرا شكرا والف شكر على كلامك الحلو.



لي شربل قال:


> *7- - هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
> *بنقول امة روحانية تنظر حيث السماويات *
> *كيف يعني راح تنظر علي أنا حيث الأرضيات .*
> *لكن مو مشكلة ردودها ع مواضيع الصبايا والشباب هون *
> ...




اكرر واقول يا حبيبتي ان المسألة تتعلق بالوقت - ولما يكون الموقت محدود بتحتم علينا ان يكون لنا اولويات.

الرب يبارك خدمتك كمان يا لي ويفرح قلبك بافراح القيامة الآن وكل أوان والى الأبد.

شكرا على مشاركتك في هذا الموضوع​


----------



## أَمَة (14 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *حبيبتى القريبه على قلبى جدا جدا (أمه)*​
> 
> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التى يكتبها هذا العضو ؟*​
> *كل كلمه منها ليها معنى تانى خالص*
> ...


 
الرب يبارك بيكي وبخدمتك يا توتي يا حبيبتي
قلبي يفرح ويمجد الرب لما اشوف بناته اللي من عمرك على هذا المستوى من الأخلاق والمحبة. 
شكرا على ردك المحب وراح اقول اكثر عن رأيي بيكي في موضوعك.


----------



## أَمَة (14 أبريل 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​_
> _اجمل منها ما فى 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!_​
> _رحلة انته بكارثة3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!_
> _من كيرها مش هعرف اقولها_​
> ...


 

شكرا جزيلا jesuslovejohn على تعب مشاركتك في الرد على الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك وانا آسفة اني مردتش على مشركاتك 
هبقى اتطلع اليها وارد ان شاء الله.


----------



## أَمَة (14 أبريل 2009)

*(totty) *​​ 


*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*


​ 
أنا عرفت قيمة ما تكتبه توتي من المراسلات المتبادلة على الخاص 
ولقيت فيها الإنسانة الناضجة روحيا وعاطفيا
والتي تتمتع بأخلاق مسيحية عالية​

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
معرفش لأن وقتي معطنيش الشرف ان أقرأ كل المكتوب 

*


**3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*



طيبة وأخلاق واحساس مرهف
​


*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 

​اللي يعرفها يقولي عنها​​
​*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​
هو كم توتي في بالمنتدى؟
*


*


*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​
 
متخليش قساوة الحياة وصعوبتها تغير جوهرها الطيب
ومتخليش مغريات الدنيا ومجدها الباطل يضعف محبتها المسيح​​​


*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*​*

*
 ايون

*فكره جميله مش كده؟*
بدون أدنى شك

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يا توتي ويضاعف وزناتك​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا jesuslovejohn على تعب مشاركتك في الرد على الموضوع
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك وانا آسفة اني مردتش على مشركاتك
> هبقى اتطلع اليها وارد ان شاء الله.


_مرسى بجد يا امة انيك شرفتينى ورديتى دلوقتى كدا كفايا عليا اوى  مش عاوز حاجة تانى  غير كدا _​  :big35:
   big35


----------



## totty (14 أبريل 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> ياخبر فوشية بمبي مسخسخ
> تووووووووووووووووووتي هنا
> ليلتنا فول انشاءلله​
> [*الاخت العزيزة امة
> ...





*ماشى ماشى سيح على كلام الرشوه اللى هرشيهالك عشان عمليه التسويق والدعايه

براحتك انت الخسران:smi411:
ههههههههههه

ويعنى ايه بفكرك بنفسك وانت صغير هو انت عمرك كنت ملاك كده:crazy_pil

معتقدش خااااااااااالص
هههههه

بجد ميرسى على كلامك الحلو والوحش عليا وخصوصا انى بقطع فى جلدى محسسنى انى بقطع فى جلدك انت

يسااااااااااااتر متعرفش تتكلم شويه وانت طيب:11azy:

الشر يغلبك دايما كده
ههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا بيشووووووووو على مرورك وكلامك 

وشوف بقى عشان نتفق هتاخد كام فى عمليه التسويق30:30: *​


----------



## totty (14 أبريل 2009)

candy shop قال:


> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التى يكتبها هذا العضو ؟*
> ​
> كلها جميله زيها
> 
> ...





*حبيبتى كاندى

انا بجد اللى بحبك جداااااااااا
وانتى ام واخت وصديقه جميله اوووى
ربنا يخليكى لينا

وبجد امنيتى انى اشوفك تانى ونتقابل كلناااااااااااا زى اليوم اللى حصل ده

صلواتك ليا للتيرم التانى ربنا يسهل وهبتدى من بعد العيد وربنا معايا بقه:t9:

ميرسى يا حبيبتى لكلماتك الجميله الرقيقه عنى

متحرمش:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## totty (14 أبريل 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا توتي يا قمر
> انا طبعا مش عارفة اقولك ايه غير انك حبوبة وعسولة
> ومواضيع كلها جميلة زييك
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي​*





*مــــــــــيرسى بجد على الكلام الجميييييل
دا انتى اللى حبوبه وعسوله ودخلتى قلوبنا سريعاااااااااا
ههههههههه

مـــــــــيرسى بجد على مرورك وكلامك عنى:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *ماشى ماشى سيح على كلام الرشوه اللى هرشيهالك عشان عمليه التسويق والدعايه
> 
> براحتك انت الخسران:smi411:
> ههههههههههه
> ...



لا يااوتي
قصدي توتي
انا مش خسران
انا بعمل عقود احتراف مع كذ قسم
انت الخسرانة

انت تطولي تبقي زي وانا صغير:t30:
قال ملاك قال
مش بتتصدمي كل شوية بسكل في المراية:t30:

الكلام الوحش اللي بقوله الحقيقة
الحلو نفاق:t30:
ميعاد تسليم الرشوة والبضاعة يوم 30 فيراير الجاي
الساعة 3.39 صباحا
جنب قسم البوليس
كلمة السر كتكوت
متقوليش لحد بقي

لا بجد ياجماعة
توتي من ارق البنات اللي موجودين هنا
انسانة محترمة وذوق :11azy:
وطيبة قوي بتعتبر الكل ولادها​:t30:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 أبريل 2009)

*فين توتي
طيب ابقي ردي براحتك علي حبايبك يا توتي
دلوقتي يا اخواتي هنتكلم عن شخصية حلوووة جدا  واحنا كلنا بنستفاد منها
الاخت (Tabitha)​*
*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة جدا وهادفة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كتيرمنها
لية بنقرا سير القديسن

اعتناق شيخ الازهر الصحاح للمسيحية​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

متواضعة جدا وتحب الجميع​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اري لها سلبيات​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

معندناش غير الاخت طبيثة واحدة بس​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انا اللي محتاجة منك نصيحة​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
لا خالص بس انا عزراها لان دة بسبب انشغالها


يلا يا اصحابي 
بنتكلم عن اخت جميلة جدا بخدمتها في وسطينا 
منورنا حضرتك يا اخت طبيثة​​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 أبريل 2009)

*[فين توتي

 انتقلت لرحمة الله تعالي30:

دلوقتي يا اخواتي هنتكلم عن شخصية حلوووة جدا  واحنا كلنا بنستفاد منها
الاخت (Tabitha) 

اخت كبيرة فاضلة عزيزة


- ما رأيك 
بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة جدا

2-ما هي اكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
اكيد كل المواضيع 

اعتناق شيخ الازهر الصحاح للمسيحي

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


حكيمة محبوبة متواضعة بتحب الكل



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اسمع ولا اري ولا اتكلم


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون 
مركز هذا العضو   ( على مستوى المنتدى  )


الاخت طابيثة واحدة بس

6- ماهي
                    النصائح التي 
                                                    تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

انا اللي محتاج


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

للاسف مخدتش بركة قبل كده


بجد بجد
انسانة محترمة جدا
محبوبة جدا جدا في المنتدي
والكل مفتقدها
دايما بتباركنا بصلواتها
يارب دايما تبقي كويسة
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك وعملك
ودايما تذكرينا بصلواتك 
ومتحرميناش من دخولك وبركتك


صلي من اجلي كثيييييييييييرا
ومن اجل الخدمة



شكرا ياروورو
بجد استاذة 
بتجيبي مجموعة عمالقة
اعضاء في قمة الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك يامس​​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2009)

الاخت (Tabitha)​

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
​
راااااااائعه ​​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​
​
كل المواضيع اللى بتنزلها جميله 
​​
​​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​
​
الصراحه معرفهاش اوى 

ومش بشوفها كتير 

ما اقدرش احكم​​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​
​
ماشفتش ليها سلبيات​​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​
​
معندناش غير الاخت طبيثة واحدة بس​​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​
​
ياريت نشوفك اكتر معانا فى المنتدى 

ونشوف مواضيعك الجميله ​​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

للاسف ماحصلتش ولا مره ​​


----------



## totty (16 أبريل 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _توتى هنااااااااااا  يا الف بركة الموضوع منور ​__ ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> كل اخواتى قالو بخيلة فى كتابته
> 
> ...





*وانت انشالله ماشى ورا كلام اخواتك ان انا بخيله:crazy_pil:crazy_pil

انا مش هقول غير يارب سامحهم :smil8:
ههههههههه

وبعدين مني اللى بتنقل مواضيعك دى
انا لا يا باشا صدقنى ما حصل دا هما
هههههههههههه

ميرسى ليك خالص بجد لمرورك
ونصيحتى ليك متمشيش ورا كلامهم 

مــــــــــــــــيرسى تانى وربنا معاك*​​


----------



## totty (16 أبريل 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> 
> *جميلة و زى العسل طوبعا*​
> 
> ...



*دا انتى اللى عسسسسسل بجد


ميرسى بجد لمرورك وكلامك الجميل ده30:
متحرمش أبدااااااااااااااااااااا:Love_Letter_Open:*​
*وحاااااااااااااضر بجد هبقى ابان بس بعد شهرين كده
بعد لما ارجع من البيات الشتوى اللى هعمله
هههههههههههههه

ميرسى تانى يا قمر
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## totty (16 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *اهلا بيكي توتي منوره المكان*
> 
> * ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> جميله بس قليله شويه اليومين دول
> ...





*يابنتى ما انتى اعترفتى وقولتى انك انتى اللى مفتريه
جبتيها فيا انا تانى ليييييش؟؟؟:crazy_pil:crazy_pil
ههههههههه

مــــــــــــيرسى يا جميله على كلماتك الجميله:Love_Letter_Open:
متحرمش منك خااااااااالص
وصلواتك ودعواتك بقه الفتره الجايه
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمرتى:Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## totty (16 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> وانتى طيبه
> 
> عارفه اللى مبسوط منه
> 
> ...





*هههههههههههههههههه

لا صدقنى مش عشان كده خااااااااااااااااااااالص

يخرااااااااااااااااااشى عليك

دا انا كنت فاضيه وصعبت عليا انت قولت ادخل
هههههههههههه

*​


----------



## totty (16 أبريل 2009)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> 
> *سو كوميك شو*​
> 
> ...





*وانا كمان أتمنالك تكون بخيييييير:smil16:

مـــــــــــيرسى لمرورك الجميل وكلامك عنى
ربنا يخليك وتتردلك فى الافراح يارب
هههههههههههه

كل سنه وانت طيب يا جمييييييل*​


----------



## totty (16 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> *(totty) *​​
> 
> 
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> ...





*حبيبتى الغاليه
متحرمش منك خالص من كلامك ونصايحك الغاليه جدااااااااااااا على قلبى

ومحتاجه لصلواتك جدااااااااااا ليا
وربنا ميحرمناش من وجود حضرتك ابدااااااااااااا معانا وفى وسطينا
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا اجمل ام:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## totty (16 أبريل 2009)

*الاخت (Tabitha)


- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميله خالص هيا اه قلت خالص بس حقيقى مواضيعا جميله

-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كل مواضيعا وردورها كمان بحسها حد كبير اوووووى وفاهم حاجات كتييييير

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

هاديه جداااااااا
ومحبوبه من الكل

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

غايبه عننا بقالها قتره كبيره بتدخل قليل
وحاجه كمان
لغايه دلوقتى مدتنيش الفرصه انى اتعرف عليها بجد

**5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

مينفعش تكوووووووون غير طابيثا واحده ووووووبس

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

لا خالص مش نصيحه
بس نفسى تحاول تدخل المنتدى زى الأول

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

دا انا يزيدنى شرف طبعااااااااااا

طابيثا بجد مبسوطين بوجودك معانا عشان تعرفى بس احنا بنحبك قد ايه

وميرسى لراجعا 
حقيقى موضوع رااااااائعه من انسانه رائعه زيك​​​*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أبريل 2009)

totty قال:


> *وانت انشالله ماشى ورا كلام اخواتك ان انا بخيله:crazy_pil:crazy_pil
> 
> انا مش هقول غير يارب سامحهم :smil8:
> ههههههههه
> ...




حاضر مش همشى  ورا كلامهم :11azy:


----------



## Tabitha (16 أبريل 2009)

مش ده كان الإتفاق, الإتفاق إننا نتكلم بكل صراحة على طابيثا :boxing:
ماااشي :boxing:
ولي عودة قريييييييييييبة  :new8:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 أبريل 2009)

*يا اخت طابيثة وقفتي الموضوع​*


----------



## Tabitha (20 أبريل 2009)

*بجد كلامكم الجميل ده مخليني عاجزة عن اني اقول اي حاجة
انا بشكر ربنا انه اعطاني اخوة رائعين وقلبهم مليان بالمحبة زيكم
______________________________________________________________

حبيبتي راجعة ليسوع
شكرا جزيلا لدعوتي للموضوع 
وبجد موضوع لذيذ وفكرة جميلة بتقربنا من بعض اكتر 




			4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اري لها سلبيات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لأ ليها سلبيات كتيييير ...
____________________

عزيزي بيشو راغب




			4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا اسمع ولا اري ولا اتكلم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههه لأ يا عم قول إلي في نفسك




			صلي من اجلي كثيييييييييييرا
ومن اجل الخدمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يكون معاك دايما,
إنت كمان صليلي كتير

_________________________________________

عزيزي كوكو 



			6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ياريت نشوفك اكتر معانا فى المنتدى 

ونشوف مواضيعك الجميله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صدقني أنا كمان نفسي
وبحاول على أد ما أقدر إني دايما أكون وسطيكم لأن المنتدى بجد بيوحشني لما بغيب عنكم
صليلي إني أقدر أرجع أنتظم بالدخول للمنتدى زي زمان
________________________________________________-
القمر توتي



			4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

غايبه عننا بقالها قتره كبيره بتدخل قليل
وحاجه كمان
لغايه دلوقتى مدتنيش الفرصه انى اتعرف عليها بجد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ده احنا يحصل لنا الشرف يا فندم
وصدقيني يا توتي انتي من الاعضاء الجميلة الي نفسي اتعرف عليهم
ونفسي اتعرف عليكم كلـــــكم

_______________________________________________________________

ماعلش على الـتأخير في الرد  
وآدي وردة عشان أصالحكم :flowers:

مرة تانية بشكركم على الموضوع الجميل وعلى كلامكم الجميل
وشكرا لكل حبايبي اللي دعوني وشاركم بالموضوع *

وخريـــــــستوس آنســـــــــتي!
وكل سنة وإنت طيبين =)
+​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 أبريل 2009)

*طيب يا اخواتي 
واضح ان الاخت طابيثة مش فاضية  او عندها ظروف لاننا انتظرنا ردها علي الناس اللي كتبولها ومدخلتش ترد لغاية ما الموضوع نام

تبقي لما تفضي تدخل ترد علي حبايبها​**دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية مميزة وجميلة اخري وهو المشرف (   Fadie     )
  ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها جميلة وهادفة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
نصائح لمدافع علي اول الطريق
بستان الرهبان​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
انسان زوق واخلاق عالية وحبه لمخلصنا جميل جدا وتحسة بيدافع من قلبة لاجل المسيحية​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

اللة اعلم​5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

امممم
الخامس​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

شاركنا اكتر في بقية اقسام المنتدي​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

لا  محصليش الشرف


​**يلا يا اصحابي 
احنا بنتكلم عن المشرف فادي
تعالو كلكم علشان نتكلم في سيرتة العطرة شوية​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 أبريل 2009)

[*
دلوقتي يا اصحابي هنتكلم عن شخصية مميزة وجميلة اخري وهو المشرف (   Fadie     )
  ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها جميلة 
استاذ كبير في اختياراته
​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
نصائح لمدافع علي اول الطريق​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
انسان صاحب اخلاق عالية بيدافع  لاجل المسيحية
محبوب
ردوده بسيطة​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
:hlp:

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

:hlp:

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


انت اديني​7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

  محصليش الشرف


​
شكرا ياراجعا
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا معاك اخي العزيز
ويحافظ عليك
صلي من اجلي
​[/]
​​*​


----------



## سضككه (21 أبريل 2009)

اختيارك جميييييييييييييييييل جدا وانت طيبة القلب دمت كذلك في خدم يسوع المسيح المجد للرب


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 أبريل 2009)

سضككه قال:


> اختيارك جميييييييييييييييييل جدا وانت طيبة القلب دمت كذلك في خدم يسوع المسيح المجد للرب



*مرسي ليك علي مشاركتك الجميلة
واهلا بيك في منتدانا الجميل وسط اخواتك
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

اعتقد ان استاذ فادي مش فاضي ووراه مشغوليات كتير
واالاخت راجعا بقالها فترة مختفية


يبقي ايه الحل؟!!
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أبريل 2009)

*سامحوني كنت مشغولة شوية

انا جيت اهو 
وهختارلكم شخصية جميلة نتكلم عنها​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

حمدلله بسا
عايزين اختيار موفق زي العادة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أبريل 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة 
هنتكلم عن عضوة مباركة عسوووولة خالص 

وهي (+Roka_Jesus+ )


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


كلها جميلة جدا​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
اقوال عن التوبة

ظهورات السيد المسيح بعد القيامة​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيبة وعسولة ومحبة للجميع​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا اري لها سلبيات​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
الخامس​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
انا عاوزة منك نصيحة يا روكا​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
كتير وبحب ردودها جدا​​*
*يلا يا جماعة دبستلكم روكا 
ادخلو اتكلمو عنها زي ما انتم عاوزين​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة​*
> *هنتكلم عن عضوة مباركة عسوووولة خالص *​
> *وهي (+roka_jesus+ )*​
> 
> ...


 
*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر علي كلامك *
*انتي اللي قمر وعسوووووووولة وجميلة كمان*
*بجد كلمة شكر واحدة مش كفاية*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة​*
> *هنتكلم عن عضوة مباركة عسوووولة خالص *
> *عسولة اوى خالص مووووووووت *​
> *وهي (+roka_jesus+ )*​
> ...


*ميييييييييييييييرسى يا راجعا على التدبيسة الحلوة دى استمرى بقى هههههههه*
*ربنا معاكوا يا عساسيل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

*مرسيه ليكي يا قمري علي كلامك *
*ده بس من ذوقك وكمان علشان عيونك اللي شايفاني كده*
*مرسيه يا حبي وماتقلقيش هاكتر اللبان بس وانتي معايا:new8:*
*مرسيه لكيمرة تانية ربنا يبقي معاكي وتخفي وترجعي احسن من الاول:36_3_16:*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أبريل 2009)

> *ميييييييييييييييرسى يا راجعا على التدبيسة الحلوة دى استمرى بقى هههههههه
> ربنا معاكوا يا عساسيل
> ​*


*حاضر يا بنت العدرا 
نورتي الموضوع يا جميلة 

ربنا معاكي يا قمر وسلامتك




منورة يا روكا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *حاضر يا بنت العدرا
> نورتي الموضوع يا جميلة
> 
> ربنا معاكي يا قمر وسلامتك
> ...


*
ده نور صاحبة الفكرة والموضوع يا قمر
مرسيه ليكي ربنا يحافظ عليكي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

طيب حد يقول انى رووووكا هنا 

دى جمايلها كتير ولازم نوفى ولو جزء صغير 

ههههههههههههههه 

 (+Roka_Jesus+ )


1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


​*فى منتهى الجمال​*
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
*​*
*
*كل المواضع اللى بتجبها *​
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
*​*
**شقيه اوووووووى *

*وشخصيه محترمه جدا *

*ردود مشجعه دائما *​

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*
*​*
**مافيش *​

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*
*​*
**من غير زعل يا روكا *

*السابع *​

*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*
*​*
**نصيحه *

*تعالى قسم الجوالات شويه فيه حاجات حلوه هناك وبنبونى *

*ههههههههههههههههههه *​

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*
*​*
**بالتأكيد *

*اتمنالك حياه سعيده يا روكا *

*وحظ موفق دائما *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> طيب حد يقول انى رووووكا هنا ​
> 
> دى جمايلها كتير ولازم نوفى ولو جزء صغير ​
> ههههههههههههههه ​
> ...


*ايوة طبعا من غير زعل يا كوكو*
*حاضر النصيحة هاجي قسم الجوالات مادام فيها بنوبوني هههههههههههه*
*مرسيه لكلامك يا كوكو وذوقك ربنا يباركك يا كوكو*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

*رووووووووووووووووووكا
يالهووووووووي ياجدعان
طيب كان حد يزمر يصفر يعمل اي حاجة
نيجي ناخد العزا هنا

من غير ولا اسئلة ولا حاجة عشان انا كرهت الاسئلة بسبب الامتحانات
بصوا ياجماعة لما نيجي نقول روكا ياعني رخامة ياعني............
لا لا 
خلاص ياروكا بلاش
نكدب شوية
روكا ياجماعة انسانة جدعة - طيبة - اخت - رقيقة ( قمة الكدب )
تقف جنبك في المشاكل وتخلي بدل ماعندك مشكلة واحدة يبقوا 10 
اجتماعية - متحبش تشوف حد زعلان خالص مالص
وهي روكا واحدة بس في المنتدي
نصيحة تصليلي كتيييييييييييييييير

كفاية كدب بقي ياروكا نقول الحقيقة ولا ايه؟؟؟
تدفعي كام واسكت؟؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووكا*
> 
> *يالهووووووووي ياجدعان*
> *طيب كان حد يزمر يصفر يعمل اي حاجة*
> ...



*ادفع ولا مليم اصلا انا ليا فلوس الحفلة بتاعت جوجو هههههههههههه*
*مرسيه لكلامك اللي مش بينط سكر ولا عسل هههههههههههههههه*
*مرسيه يا بيشو كلك ذوق ومحترم*
*ربنا معاك يا بيشو صلوات العدرا وياااااااااااااك*​


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2009)

*بتنموا على روكا*
*اوكى اجى انم معاكم*
**


> *1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*



*عن جد كلها بمنتهى الجمال*


> *2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*


*كل مواضيعها بالذات المواضيع اللى بتنزلها  عن اقوال القديسين*
**


> *3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*


* خفيفة الدم*
*وطيبة اكتير*
*وذوقها على عن جد*


> *4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*



*مو بعرف عنها سلبيات لحدا هلا*
**


> *5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*



*امممم*
*ممكن نقول 6*


> *6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*



*روكا انتى خدمتك جميلة اكتير*
*تجولى بالمنتدى اكتر منشان تبسطينا بردودك المشجعة الجميلة*
**


> *7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*


*غاليا اة *
*وبيشرفنى تواجدها الجميل هاد*

*اتمنالك حياة موفقة يا روكا*
*ومبسوط اننا بنحكى عنك هلا*
*سلام ونعمة *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

عسل ياجوووووووووووو
دايما بيرفع من الروح المعدنية للغلابة
مش انت يارووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *بتنموا على روكا*
> *اوكى اجى انم معاكم*
> **
> 
> ...


*
مرسيه علي ذوقك وكلامك الجميل 
ربنا يخليكم ليا يا رب
اكيد هانتشر وهاتوغل ههههههههههه
مرسيه ليك تاني جوجو 
ربنا ينور طريقك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> عسل ياجوووووووووووو
> دايما بيرفع من الروح المعدنية للغلابة
> مش انت يارووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكا​


*
ياربىىىىىىىى علي القد بتاع الناس
مالكش دعوة انت اطلع منها وهي تعمر يا بيشو:t30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

لا اطلع منها ازاي؟؟
الصراحة انا جديد في المنتدي ومش عارف اطلع؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> لا اطلع منها ازاي؟؟
> الصراحة انا جديد في المنتدي ومش عارف اطلع؟​



*يا ضنايا مين ده اللي قفل عليك المنتدي يا بيشو يا حرام
يا جماعة حد يطلعوه ده لسه صغير :11azy:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 مايو 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا ضنايا مين ده اللي قفل عليك المنتدي يا بيشو يا حرام
> يا جماعة حد يطلعوه ده لسه صغير :11azy:​*


*
ظريفة الاخت قووووي
شربااااااااااااااااااات:11azy:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 مايو 2009)

*ايه ياجمااااااااااااااااعة
وحدووووووووووووووووه
هو بعد ماروكا دخلت الموضوع نام ليه
محدش معاه ماية






































بركاتك ياروكا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

الموضوع نام خالص 

ماينفعش كده 

رجعا ليسوع 

اختارلنا شخصيه جديده ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 مايو 2009)

*ايه ياكوكو انت داخل تضرب؟؟*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

*جالك يوم ياظالم
(+Roka_Jesus+ )


ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


أكثر من رائعة​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كيف تخترق المنتدي وتبقي مشرف؟

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

تقدر تقول ..طيبة ..دمها خفيف ..لسنها طويل ..حبوبة خالص
 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مفيش سلبيات خاااااااااااالص 
لكن في تحت السلبيات ​

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
السادس​

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
قصي لسانك​

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
بيتهيئلي نادرا
​*

*بس أحب أقول أني بعزها كتتير اوي ..​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2009)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> *جالك يوم ياظالم​*
> *(+Roka_Jesus+ )*​
> 
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> ...


 
*مرسيه ليك فادي علي كلامك *
*ربنا يباركك ويهديك:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *ايه ياجمااااااااااااااااعة​*
> *وحدووووووووووووووووه*
> *هو بعد ماروكا دخلت الموضوع نام ليه*
> *محدش معاه ماية*​
> ...


 
*قصدك ايه يا خفيف الدم والظل:smil8::smil8:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *ايه ياكوكو انت داخل تضرب؟؟*​


 
عندك مانع :t9:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 مايو 2009)

*روكا نورتينا  يا قمر 
الموضوع اخد بركة بتشريفك يا حلوة

يا جماعة هجيبلكم شخصية لطيفة  جدا 
بس يرد عليا ويوافق وانا هكتب​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 مايو 2009)

*دلوقتي يا اصحابي جيبالكم شخصية جميلة خالص 
شخصية صوتة جميل جدا جدا  ومرنم كبير

معانا ( فادي تيمون)

 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كلها جميلة ومفيدة وهادفة​2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كتيرة منها
كل ترانيمي في المنتدي

شجرة اولاد منتديات الكنيسة

بصراحة دي مجهود كبير جدا وجميل خالص الصورة اللي جمعنا فيها كلنا 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا فادي​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

صراحة فادي بيتميز بزوق عالي جدا في كلامة واخلاقة العالية ومحبتة للكل​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
حساس شوية​
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

معندناش غير فادي واحد​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
تواجد اكثر في منتانا الجميل وزور بقية الاقسام​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

لا  تقريبا مش لية في الشعر والكتابات ودة اللي انا بتميز فية ​
فكره جميله مش كده؟
اكيد لما تستضيف شخصية جميلة زي فادي​


فادي منور الموضوع 

اتمني لك النجاح وتقدير عالي السنة دي 

ربنا يوفقك في كل حياتك واهمها في حياتك الروحية وخدمتك 


يلا يا  اصحابي تعالو كلكم 

بنتكلم عن فادي​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *رجعا ليسوع​*



أنا ده كله ..يالهوي ..يالهوي ...كتتتتير أوي .. ..بجد مرسي أوي أوي وده شرف لي ..أن أكون في وسطيكم
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

ويلكم يا فادى 

جايلك بالاجابات دلوقتى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مايو 2009)

معانا ( فادي تيمون)

1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
​جميله جدا ورااااااااائعه​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

​
مواضيعه كلها 

وخصوصا الترانيم ​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
بصراحه معرفهوش اوى علشان ما اظلمهوش 

بس باين عليه شخصيه لذيذه جدا وجدع​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
مش عارف​

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​
معندناش غير فادي واحد​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​
نتمنى ان نراك اكثر فى المنتدى 

ونشوف مشاكات ومواضيع اكتر وفى اكتر من قسم​​​

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

​
للاسف 

لاء ​​


----------



## zezza (19 مايو 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى فادى 
مبسوطة كتيييييييير انك هنا 
يلا بقى خلينى اطلعالقديم و الجديد ههههههههههههه
- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
حلو بس قليل 
معلش بقى سماح علشان ظروف الدراسة 


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
عجبتنى جدا جدا الصورة اللى رسمها لاعضاء المنتدى و سيفتها عندى على الكمبيوتر 
بجد ذكرى حلوة

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
ذوق جدا 
ما بيحبش يزعل حد 
عثل عثل عثل 


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مش عارفة 
اوعى يكون فيك سلبيات يا فادى انت عارف :act23:
ههههههههه



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
المرنم رقم واحد طبعا احنا عندنا كام مرنم فى المنتدى
نفاق يا فادى صح هههههههههه
عديها يا عم بس ايدك بقى على اللى اتفقنا عليه هههههههه ما تقوليش ايه اللى اتفقنا عليه


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
ركز فى مذكرتك ... و ابقى اسال يا وحش 


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
نوووووووووو  :36_1_4:
ما اخدش البركة فبل كدة
يعنى ممكن يكون نادرا



فكره جميله مش كده؟  طبعا يا راجعة و الاجمل انك اللى كتباها و اخواتى فى المنتدى موجودين فيها 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
​


يا رب يا فادى اكون خفيفة على الموضوع و مش ضايقتك و على فكرة دى اول مرة ليا هنا علشان تعرف يعنى انك مش اى حد  :99:


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> kokoman
> 
> ​



كلام جامد ..أوي ...مرسي لزوقك ..أوي كوكو ..وعايز أعرف سنك كام
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> zezza


 
كده برده زيزا ..أنا مبردش علي موضيعك ..دوري كدا مش هتلاقيني رديت علي ولا موضوع ..
مرسي زيزا ..علي كلامك ..وأحب أقولك أن أنتي كمان مش أي حد هنا في المنتدي ..
​


----------



## lovely dove (20 مايو 2009)

الاول مساء الفل عليكم جميعا 
وربنا يستر بقي عليك يافادي 
صعبان عليا من اللي هيحصل فيك هنا 
 

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

* حلوة قوووووووووي :174xe:​*
* 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

اول حاجه طبعا ترانيمة الذيذة كلها :big29:
وبجد صوته حلو قوووووووي فيها 
وعاوزة اقوله عاوزين منها كتير 

وتاني حاجه اللي بجد فرحتني قوووووووي 
وسيفتها عندي 
الصورة اللي مجمعنا كلنا فيها بجد تحفه :big29:
و فكرة جميلة جدا 
وربنا يعوض تعبك اكيد تعبت فيها 



* 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*الحقيقه هو شخصيه جميلة قوي وطيوب
وحبوب ودمه خفيف وزي العسل :Roses:
هات شلن بقي علي الكلام الحلو ده 
امال نمدح ببلاش كده ههههههه:11_12_13[1]:
** 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
* مش عارفه بجد لاني مش اعرفه من مده كبيرة 
​*

* 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*

* 7​*
* 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
* امممممممممممم عاوزين نشوفك كتير في المنتدي 
وخلي بالك من نفسك ومن مستقبلك وحياتك 
وربنا معاك بس
​*

* 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*

*اهئ اهئ للاسف لا :36_1_4:
بس سماح ياعم فادي 
احنا جدعان برضو ومش بنزعل 
** فكره جميله مش كده؟*
*
اكيد لما يبقي اللي كاتباه راجعه حبيبه قلبي :Teddy_Bear:
و لما يبقي الكلام عن حد عسول زي فادي **:mus35:*



* 
اخر حاجه اتمني يكون مروري خفيف عليك ومش دايقك 
واتمنالك النجاح في حياتك الروحية والعمليه 
وربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة وحياتك 
وانك تحقق كل اللي نفسك فيه ببركة يسوع وامنا العدرا 
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> pepo_meme*
> *​


أقول أيه بس بعد اللي قولتيه دا كتتير أوي ..ياجدعان مش قوي كدا
​


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

انا جيت 
ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جامدة جداااا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
الترانيم بتاعتو
- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
كويس اوى علشان جبلى شيكولاتة 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مكنش عاوز يدهانى وكان عاوز يكلها لوحدو 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
6
- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
نزل مواضيع كتير 
- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟
سعات 

فكره جميله مش كده؟

هى فكرة حلوة اوووووووى
بجد فادى شخيصة كويسة اوى 
ربنا معاك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ponponaya​


​ 
 مرسي ..كتتتير لزوقك ..وكدا تقولهم علي الرشوة ..أقول ايه ..أقولهم أنك طلبتي مني شوكالاته ونا قلتلك مش هديهالك ..غير لما تكتبي عني كلام حلو ..الناس تقول أيه دلوقتي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 مايو 2009)

عايزين تعرفو مين فادي تيمون
هقلكم مين فادي تيمون من غير مجملة أو كدب
 
1-ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
​معرفش
​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

​ برده معرفش​ 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​
يمتاز ب
الكلمانجية​
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

​ متعدش​

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

​ 0​بأمانة وأقل من كدا بكتتتتتتتتتتتتتير

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

​
يحب ربنا ولو حبة
​


اللي فات ده كان الصراحة ..ومش تواضع ..​ 

بس يمكن الحاجة الوحيدة اللي مش كداب فيها أني بحبكم أوي

صلو من أجلي أخواتي
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

FADY_TEMON قال:


> كلام جامد ..أوي ...مرسي لزوقك ..أوي كوكو ..وعايز أعرف سنك كام​


 
اجبارى ولا اختيارى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9::t9:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اجبارى ولا اختيارى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9::t9:​



*قولة يا كيرو يمكن جايبلك عروسة 30:30:30:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *قولة يا كيرو يمكن جايبلك عروسة 30:30:30:​*


 
ههههههههههههههههه

30:30:30:

طيب اشوف السؤال اجبارى ولا اختيارى الاول :t30:​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (20 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 30:30:30:
> 
> طيب اشوف السؤال اجبارى ولا اختيارى الاول :t30:​



السؤال .إختياري ..
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مايو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> السؤال .إختياري ..​


 
بص انا عايش بقالى كتيييير 

بس هقولك على السن 

22/11/89

يعنى فى حدود 

19سنه و6شهور ​


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

هاااااااا مين تانى هيكون هنا 
علشان نشمت فية شوية
قصدى قصدى نرحب بية شوية


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> هاااااااا مين تانى هيكون هنا
> علشان نشمت فية شوية
> قصدى قصدى نرحب بية شوية



*لسة وقت فادي منتهاش 
بس واحدة صحبتي تحضر نفسها علشان انا ناوية اثبتها هنا علشان نشمت فيها ونقطع في فروتها شوية​*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لسة وقت فادي منتهاش
> بس واحدة صحبتي تحضر نفسها علشان انا ناوية اثبتها هنا علشان نشمت فيها ونقطع في فروتها شوية​*


_انا    عرفتها 
هى صح يا راجعا :94:  
هتيها بسرعة علشان ليها عندى علقة انما   اية من اللى هما   :act23::act23::act23::budo::budo::boxing:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
30:30:30:30:30
بس يا ريت تقوليلى علشان اعرف اشمت بجد :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *قولة يا كيرو يمكن جايبلك عروسة 30:30:30:​*


*
هههههههههههههههه
كوكو محجوز:t30:​*


rgaa luswa قال:


> *لسة وقت فادي منتهاش
> بس واحدة صحبتي تحضر نفسها علشان انا ناوية اثبتها هنا علشان نشمت فيها ونقطع في فروتها شوية​*



*اينو هير:t30:​*


----------



## ponponayah (21 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لسة وقت فادي منتهاش
> بس واحدة صحبتي تحضر نفسها علشان انا ناوية اثبتها هنا علشان نشمت فيها ونقطع في فروتها شوية​*




اممممممممممممممم
لمين الكلام يا رجعا
متخليكى طيبة امال 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## lovely dove (22 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> اممممممممممممممم
> لمين الكلام يا رجعا
> متخليكى طيبة امال
> ههههههههههههه



هههههههههههه
ياعيني يابنبونايتي هو الدور الجاي عليكي 
طب كويس اني عرفت 
عشان انتي حبيبتي :t30: عارفاني بقي مش هتوصي


----------



## mansour (22 مايو 2009)

*مجهود دونا واضح ومميز جدا وفعلا تستاهل كل خير   
ربنا يقويكى ويساعدك فى عملك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مايو 2009)

mansour قال:


> *مجهود دونا واضح ومميز جدا وفعلا تستاهل كل خير
> ربنا يقويكى ويساعدك فى عملك​*



*اهلا بيك يا منصور في الموضوع وعندك حق دونا اخت عزيزة جدا عندنا كلنا وهي كانت اول الناس اللي اتكلمنا عنهم في الموضوع وطبعا مجهودها جبار هنا وخدمتها معانا رائعة 
ربنا يحافظ عليها ويبارك في خدمتها​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مايو 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن شخصية عسولة خالص 
انا عن نفسي بحبها وبموت فيها 

هنتكلم عن العضوة المباركة (ponponayah )

 ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها جميلة وتحس فيها روح التفاؤل والمرح​
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع كتيرة منها
فيلم حامي الايمان

موضوع تعلم الرسم

كليب مزمور رفعت عيني الي الجبال

وكل مواضيعها في الصور بحبها قوي​3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبة وعسولة ومرحة وبتدخل قلبك كدة علطول​4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

امممم نقول 6​6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
ابعتيلي شوية صور من صور الاطفال الجميلة قوي اللي بطحطيهم دول​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اة بتنورني وبحب ردودها​​*
*بنبوناية يا قمر 
منورانا يا جميلة 

بتمنالك حياة سعيدة وتفوق في كل مجالات الحياة 

يلا يا جماعة دبستلكم بنبوناية 

عاوزة هجوووووووووم زي بتاع التتار​*


----------



## ponponayah (22 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ياعيني يابنبونايتي هو الدور الجاي عليكي
> طب كويس اني عرفت
> عشان انتي حبيبتي :t30: عارفاني بقي مش هتوصي




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بيبو انتى حبيبتى 
متسمعيش كلام الناس الوحشين دول 
علشان احبك ههههههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (22 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن شخصية عسولة خالص
> انا عن نفسي بحبها وبموت فيها
> 
> هنتكلم عن العضوة المباركة (ponponayah )
> ...




ههههههههههههههه
يالهوتى الكلام دا عليا انا 
ميرسى يا قمرى بجد
بس لية هجوم التتار دا 
منتى كونتى كويسة 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى بجد


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن شخصية عسولة خالص
> انا عن نفسي بحبها وبموت فيها
> 
> عسل وسكريات
> ...


*
بتمنالك حياة سعيدة وتفوق في كل مجالات الحياة 
وتخلي بالك من نفسك وتفضلي علي طول متفوقة
وطيبة وربنا يرزقك بالاحول ابن الحلال اللي ينطس في نظره
ويصبر اهلك عليكي 
وبطلي مقالب فيا عشان اناا مش حملك انت وراجعا
وشوفيلك بيروسول كويس وخدوه انتوا التلاتة





















وذلك لتعميق العلاقات السنغافورية المصرية​*


----------



## ponponayah (22 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *
> بتمنالك حياة سعيدة وتفوق في كل مجالات الحياة
> وتخلي بالك من نفسك وتفضلي علي طول متفوقة
> وطيبة وربنا يرزقك بالاحول ابن الحلال اللي ينطس في نظره
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية دا يا بيشو 
بجد انت مشكلة 
ميرسى يا باشا على الكلام الجامد
ههههههههههههههههههه
وعلشان النمل بقى هتبقى عسل بس عسل اسود :hlp:
بجد ميرسى على الكلام الجميل


----------



## lovely dove (23 مايو 2009)

صباح الفل عليكو جميعا 
واحلي صباح لاحلي بنبوناية في المنتدي 
ونقول ياهادي :spor24:

*هنتكلم عن العضوة المباركة (ponponayah )*

حلو قووووووي :t30:


*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جميلة قووووووووي زي اللي كاتباها 
وبحس فيها بروح المرح والتفائل 
مواضيع دمها خفيف يعني:smil12:
​

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

امممممممممم
اولا موضوع القاب العذراء الجميل قوي 
ومن كتر ماهو عجبني تطفلت وزودت عليه 
بس حبيبتي قمر خدتها بمحبة زي عشمي فيها :36_3_16:

ثانيا مواضيعها في الصور والمواضيع الفكاهية :Teddy_Bear:
 

​
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

حبوبة خالص وعسولة ودمها خفيف وطيوبة 
وتخش القلب كده علي طول 
بنبوناية بقي يعني حلاوة المنتدي :36_3_11:
هاتي شلن بقي :hlp:

 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مش عارفه بجد في الفترة اللي انا عرفتها فيها 
مش خدت بالي من عيوب 
مزاياها مش بتخلي حد ياخد باله من عيوبها:Red_Heart_Balloon:
 
 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

 امممم نقول 7​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

خلي بالك من نفسك ومن مستقبلك 
 وربنا معاكي 
ومتسمعيش كلام بيشو :smiles-11:
احب ماعليه يخلص مننا اصلا

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اه طبعا بترد علي مواضيعي احلي رد كمان :mus35:​​*

*يلا يا جماعة دبستلكم بنبوناية 

عاوزة هجوووووووووم زي بتاع التتار


اكيد ياراجعة لو مش هنتوصي ببنبونايتي هتوصي بمين 
دي الغالية :t30:

واخيرااااا 





 اتمني مروري يكون خفيف عليكي 
واتمنالك النجاح في حياتك الروحية والعملية 
وربنا يرعاكي بحمايته وينور طريقك
وانتي بجد احلي اخت عرفتها :81ls:

​*​


----------



## ponponayah (23 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> صباح الفل عليكو جميعا
> واحلي صباح لاحلي بنبوناية في المنتدي
> ونقول ياهادي :spor24:
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا قمرى بجد
ميرسى يا قمرى على الكلام الجميل 
بجد دا كتير اووووووووى عليا
ربنا يخليكى ليا 
ونتفق انا وانتىورجعا وننتقم من بيشو :hlp:
ميرسى يا حبيبتى


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا قمرى بجد
> ميرسى يا قمرى على الكلام الجميل
> بجد دا كتير اووووووووى عليا
> ...



*انا موافقة علي الاتفاقية دي 
دا بيشو دا  غالي علينا كلنا  ولازم نقوم معاة بالواجب 
دا عامل فيا شوية مقالب يجننو​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2009)

*دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن شخصية عسولة خالص *
*انا عن نفسي بحبها وبموت فيها *
*وانا كمان بحبها اوى البنوتة العسل دى*
*هنتكلم عن العضوة المباركة (ponponayah )*​

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*مواضيعها عسولة كلها زيها*​*
*
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*عجبتنى اوى القصص اللى بالصور والموسيقى*
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*لذيذة جداااااا و بحسها طيوبة اوى 
ربنا يحافظ عليها*​*
*
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*مس عارف انا :hlp:*
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​ 
*5*​*
*
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
*استمرى دايما كده يا عسل انتى فى نشاطك الجميل*​*
*
*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*ايون احيانا *​ 

*بنبوناية يا قمر *
*منورانا يا جميلة *
*ايوووووووون منورة على الاخر يا سكررررر*
*بتمنالك حياة سعيدة وتفوق في كل مجالات الحياة *
*وانا كمان بتمنالك حياة سعيدة زى راجعا ههههههههه*
*يلا يا جماعة دبستلكم بنبوناية *
*جدعة جدعة تعيشى وتدبسى ناس حلوين كده*
*عاوزة هجوووووووووم زي بتاع التتار *​

*هجوووووووووووووووووم دى ponpanayah اصلى يعنى ولا كادبورى ولا هولز هههههههههه*​


----------



## lovely dove (23 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا قمرى بجد
> ميرسى يا قمرى على الكلام الجميل
> بجد دا كتير اووووووووى عليا
> ...




علي ايه بس ياقمر اقل واجب
وموافقه انا علي هذا التشكيل الواد ده مطلع عيني اصلا :hlp:
مش عارفه ليه اكونش واكله عشاه باين :t30:


----------



## ponponayah (23 مايو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *دلوقتي يا جماعة هنتكلم عن شخصية عسولة خالص *
> *انا عن نفسي بحبها وبموت فيها *
> *وانا كمان بحبها اوى البنوتة العسل دى*
> *هنتكلم عن العضوة المباركة (ponponayah )*​
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا عسلية انتى على الكلام الجميل دا
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا قمر 
ومدام جبتى سيرة الشيكولاتة هاتى واحدة بقى 
ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا حبيبتى


----------



## ponponayah (23 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا موافقة علي الاتفاقية دي
> دا بيشو دا  غالي علينا كلنا  ولازم نقوم معاة بالواجب
> دا عامل فيا شوية مقالب يجننو​*



هههههههههههههههههههههه
اة يلا نعمل جميعة يا بنات المنتدى اتحدو 
هههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (23 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> علي ايه بس ياقمر اقل واجب
> وموافقه انا علي هذا التشكيل الواد ده مطلع عيني اصلا :hlp:
> مش عارفه ليه اكونش واكله عشاه باين :t30:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى بجد اكلتى عشاة هييييييييييييييية 
احسن جدعة جدعة


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية دا يا بيشو
> بجد انت مشكلة
> ميرسى يا باشا على الكلام الجامد
> ...


*
ماشي ياعسل اسود:t30:*​


pepo_meme قال:


> وربنا معاكي
> ومتسمعيش كلام بيشو :smiles-11:
> احب ماعليه يخلص مننا اصلا
> 
> ...



*ياريت يا اوختي 
اديني اريح البلد والبشرية:t30:
​*


ponponayah قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا قمرى بجد
> ميرسى يا قمرى على الكلام الجميل
> بجد دا كتير اووووووووى عليا
> ...


*
ولا حد يعرف يعمل معايا حاجة:t30:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا موافقة علي الاتفاقية دي
> دا بيشو دا  غالي علينا كلنا  ولازم نقوم معاة بالواجب
> دا عامل فيا شوية مقالب يجننو​*



*انا بعمل حاجة:11azy:*​


pepo_meme قال:


> علي ايه بس ياقمر اقل واجب
> وموافقه انا علي هذا التشكيل الواد ده مطلع عيني اصلا :hlp:
> مش عارفه ليه اكونش واكله عشاه باين :t30:


*
واكلة اكلي ايه بس
انت شايفاني اصلا
بس يابتاعة اللحمة
دانتي بيخوفوا بيكي العيال
و
اسكتي بدال ما اسيحلك:t30:​*


ponponayah قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> اة يلا نعمل جميعة يا بنات المنتدى اتحدو
> هههههههههه



*جمعية مين بس خليها علي الله:t30:*​


----------



## lovely dove (23 مايو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *
> واكلة اكلي ايه بس
> انت شايفاني اصلا
> بس يابتاعة اللحمة
> ...




ياسلا سوخه ياولاد ايه ياعم ده كله 
ماسورة ردح اتفتحت 




استهدي بالله كده وخدلك ساتر 
عشان لو اتجمعنا عليك مش هتلحق تنطق اصلا :t30:
ده انت مغلب الكل معاك :t9:
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 مايو 2009)

*هنتكلم عن العضوة المباركة (ponponayah )*

*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
معرفش مش متبعها قوي ​*
*
*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

معرفش برده
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
شخصية طيبة ..كوميك ..مجنونة حبتين
وزي ماتقولو ..بت زي العسل ..مشكلة يصعب حلها حتي باللوغارتم* 
*​*
*
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
مشفتش حاجة سلبية منها
بس اللي يمشي واها يبيع نفسه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*​ 
*5
*​*
*
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*​ 
أستمري..لازم تشرب
هههههههههههههههههه​*
*
*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
أكيد .هي متقدرش​


----------



## ponponayah (24 مايو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> *هنتكلم عن العضوة المباركة (ponponayah )*
> 
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> معرفش مش متبعها قوي ​*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا فادى بس انا مجنونة اخرها طلعت مجنونة 
ههههههههههههه وكمان يبيع نفسة يالهوتى 
ميرس يا عسل على الكلام العسل دا


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2009)

:_crazy_pilهنتكلم عن العضوة المباركة (ponponayah )

كانتى اتكلمى عن طبق اليوم  احسن 

1_ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


لا بجد  مش حلوة اوى   علشان السكر:crazy_pil
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

الاتنين بتوع الجواز البت متعقدة 
ههههههههههههههههه:love45:
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مش   كتير يعنى مش طيبة ومش كجنونة ومش محبوبة
وكدا يعنى 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

ان الله حليم ستاااااااااار:smil13:
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

رفم كل العيوب دية بس  هى بنبوناية واحدة :t14:
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
كملى وربنا يستر علينا 
:591iu:

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
مهى كل ما ترد على موضوع يتقفل 

بس بجد احلى اخت ممكن تعرفها هى عارفا ان بحبها زى   اختى علشان كدا اتكلمة عنها بكل الحب دااااا
صح يا بنبونايه
:286:​_


----------



## ponponayah (24 مايو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :_crazy_pilهنتكلم عن العضوة المباركة (ponponayah )
> 
> كانتى اتكلمى عن طبق اليوم  احسن
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كدا يا جوووووووووووووووون ماشى انا هوريك :smil8:
بس ميرسى يا واد يا عسل انت على الكلام دا


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كدا يا جوووووووووووووووون ماشى انا هوريك :smil8:
> بس ميرسى يا واد يا عسل انت على الكلام دا


 _انا مصدقت اليكى  انتى هناا30:  



 لا بجد انتى احلى  بنبوناية هناااااااا
ربنا يخليكي   ليااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
انا   ليا حد غيريك 
بس طبق اليوم مش احسن بزمتيك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه:_​


----------



## ponponayah (24 مايو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انا مصدقت اليكى  انتى هناا30:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا عسل احسن احسن


----------



## ponponayah (28 مايو 2009)

هاااااااااا مش خلاص فرحتو فيا
مين اللى علية الدور بقى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

_لو كان ممكن نرجهيك من اول وجديد يا احلى بنبونابه​_


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 يونيو 2009)

*ايه ياجماعة انتو موتوا ولا ايه؟​*


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

..............................................





rgaa luswa قال:


> *
> هنتكلم عن العضوة المباركة (ponponayah )
> 
> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...


----------



## قمر النهار (28 يونيو 2009)

*مش عارفة انا جيت متأخرة ولا ايه


بس احب اقول لو كانت العضوياية بونبوناية فبصراحة


لذيذة ومواضيعها متميزة جدا

اسلوبها راقى ودمة خفيف حتى تعليقاتها لذيذة

وكفاية كده احسن من كتر حلاوتها النمل هيتلم علينا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

ايه يا جماعه الموضوع نام ليه ؟؟؟

عايزين نشوف شخصيه جديده معانا ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 يوليو 2009)

*راجعا بقي تشوف شخصية جديدة وتستضيفها​*


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2009)

white rose قال:


> ..............................................





*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل دا عليا انا
هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا حبيبتى 
بس دا كتير عليا اوى
انتى اللى عسل​*


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2009)

قمر النهار قال:


> *مش عارفة انا جيت متأخرة ولا ايه
> 
> 
> بس احب اقول لو كانت العضوياية بونبوناية فبصراحة
> ...





*ميرسى يا قمرررررررررررر على الكلام الجميل
دا انتى اللى زوق
ومتخافيش النمل مش هيتلم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا حبيبتى ليكى​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يوليو 2009)

*يا جماعة 
احب اقولكم 
ان كوكومان اخويا وصديقي هيكمل الموضوع دة بدالي 
واكيد هيخلية اجمل من ما كان معايا  لانة اسلوبة شيق وجميل 
يلا يا كوكو عاوزن احياء كبير للموضوع 
وعاوزين نلاقي في الموضوع الناس الجميلة اللي لسة مستضفناهومش 

متابعة معاكم علي قد ما وقتي يسمح بازن يسوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

عوووووووووووووووووودنا  بعد طول انتظار 

مع عضو جميل جدا بنشاطه معانا ومشاركه الهادفه 

وهوه 
grges monir 


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!



رااااااااااائع ومختاره بعنايه 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


مواضيعه كلها 


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مميزات كتيييييييييير 
1- مشاركاته نابعه دائما من داخل الموضوع 
2- ردود مشجعه 
3- طيب جدا وبجد انسان رائع 
بس كده علشان مايتغرش فى نفسه 
هههههههههههههه
انا بهزر يا جرجس 
بجد انت شخصيه جميله جدا 
ربنا يحافظ عليك 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


التواجد القليل 

بس ده علشان شغله 

ربنا يكون معاك يا جرجس 


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


المركز 1​ 
ماعندناش غير جرجس واحد

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


1- عايزن نشوفك معانا اكتر على قد ماتقدر 

2- مواضيعك قلت اليومين دول 
عايزين شويه مواضيع جامده من اللى متعودين عليها ​
3-بالنسبه للردود فى غاييييييييييه الروووووعه 
وكلها مشجعه ​
ياريت متغيرهاش
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالطبع وردود رائعه كمان 

فى انتظاركم يا اخوتى 

ياريت الكل يشاركنا 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2009)

*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جرجس صاحب شخصيه حقيقى جميله وله حضور مميز 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

هو اختياراته لمواضيعه جميله وفاكره انا موضوع كان منزله فى الصلب والقيامه اسمه لماذا بكى يسوع على قبر لعازر كان هايل بجد . 


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

هو انسان حبوب وبيحب  يشجع الكل بمشاركاته المميزه 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

بيغيب علينا كتير واكيد ده غصب عنه .. ربنا معاه يارب 



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

هو جرجس منير واحد ربنا يديم تواجده معانا  



 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عاوزين نشوف نشاط اكبرر واكترررر من كده 

 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

الحقيقه هو  بيتابع  على أد ما يقدر  وبيشجعنى بردوده الجميله 
ربنا معاك يا جرجس ويفرح قلبك دايما *


----------



## ponponayah (15 يوليو 2009)

*grges monir 

يا اهلا يا اهلا

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة جداااااا وكلها معانيها حلوة اوى

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

لا كلها حلوة اوى

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
شخصية محترمة وكويس 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
امممممم تؤتؤ مش اعرف 
- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

امممممممممممم 5 رخامة بقى كلو قال واحد انا وستنط الموضوع 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
اظهر وبان عليك الامان خلينا نشوفك كتير
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

هو يقدر ميردش هههههههههههههه
لا بصراحة ردودو حلوة اوى
وحتى مشاركتة جميلة جدا
منور يا جرجس واوعى تزعل انت عارفنى بحب اهزر​*


----------



## zezza (15 يوليو 2009)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ايه ده جريس مرة واحد 
منور يا بوس 



> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> عسل عسل عسل
> روحانية جدا
> 
> ...



جريس بجد مبسوطة خالص خالص انك هنا فى الموضوع 
و يا ريت اكون خفيفة على قلبك و ما زعلتش من ردودى 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> عوووووووووووووووووودنا بعد طول انتظار ​
> 
> مع عضو جميل جدا بنشاطه معانا ومشاركه الهادفه ​
> وهوه
> ...


ميرسى خالص كوكوعلى التقديم الحلو دة
مش عارف اقول اية 
المهم انت دبستنى وانا وافقت عشان مقدرش ارفضلك طلب هههههههههه
بلبنسبة لموضوع تواجدى فى المنتدى
انا بحاول ادخل كل يوم
بارب اقدر اعمل كدة  عشان المنتدى فعلا بقى جزء مهم فى حياتى
مستنى اشوف بقى رد الاعضاء وربنا يستر يبقى هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2009)

*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*جرجس صاحب شخصيه حقيقى جميله وله حضور مميز *

ميرسى خالص دونا
اسعدنى جدا انك اول من قام بالرد على الموضوع
*-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*

*هو اختياراته لمواضيعه جميله وفاكره انا موضوع كان منزله فى الصلب والقيامه اسمه لماذا بكى يسوع على قبر لعازر كان هايل بجد .*

بحاول دونا على قد مقدر
اتمنى ان يكون جزء من مواضيعى اعطى استفادة لاحد من الاعضاء
*- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*هو انسان حبوب وبيحب يشجع الكل بمشاركاته المميزه *

مير سى خالص دونا دة من ذوقك
*- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*

*بيغيب علينا كتير واكيد ده غصب عنه .. ربنا معاه يارب *

اممممممم انا موجدود تقريبا كل يوم دونا 
بس انت اللى مش واخد ة بالك ههههههههه
يمكن بس تكون مواضيعى قلت اوردودى 
عشان انا بدخل اقرا اكتر كمية من المواضيع الاول الاول وبعدين برد بعدين*اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*

*هو جرجس منير واحد ربنا يديم تواجده معانا *


صدقينى مش يهمنى دة اللى يهمنى انى اشارك بصورة حلوة معاكم 
وجودى معكم يسعدنى فعلا
*ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*

*عاوزين نشوف نشاط اكبرر واكترررر من كده *

ربنا يدبر دونا
اتمنى دة 
صبواتك معى وتشجيعك بيعطى دفعة جميلة حقيقى
*هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*

*الحقيقه هو بيتابع على أد ما يقدر وبيشجعنى بردوده الجميله *
*ربنا معاك يا جرجس ويفرح قلبك دايما *
*طبعا لازم ارد مواضيعك غاية فى الروعة*
*انا متابع على قد مقدر *
*وخصوصا فى المنتدى العام والمنتدى المسيحى*
*ربنا معاكى ويوفقك يارب*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2009)

> المهم انت دبستنى وانا وافقت عشان مقدرش ارفضلك طلب هههههههههه


 
ربنا يخليك يا جرجس 

​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 يوليو 2009)

*بص ياعم كوووكو
غلاسة مش هجاوب
بس جرجس مش محتاج كلام كتير
محتاج صفحات ياعم واحنا مش اصحاب الموضوع
شخصية جدعة ولذيذة وطيب قوي
وبيقدم من غير مايستني مقابل
ربنا معاك ياباشا وصليلي كتير​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

> *واحنا مش اصحاب الموضوع*




صاحب الموضوع مدينى تصريح بكده :t30:

اذا كنت شايف انى محتاج تصريح :smil16:​


----------



## grges monir (17 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *grges monir​*
> 
> *يا اهلا يا اهلا*​
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> ...


ميرسى بونبو ناية على مروك الجميل دة
مواضيعى كلها حلوة مش قد البكش دة بونبوناية ههههههههه
مرورك الجميل هو اللى خلى الموضوع اجمل هههههههه
اية دة انا نمرة خمسة على مستوى المنتدى جميل خالص دة انا من اوائل الثانويةالعامة  كدة بقى
اة طبعا انا ماليش سلبيات دة انا ملاك:11azy:
ولا حد عندة رايى 
بحاول اظهر بونبوناية
ابقى خللى بالك بس:t32:
ماشى مش هارد بعد كدة :t30:
انت عارف مش اقدر ازعل من اصدقائى ابدا
نورتى الموضع


----------



## grges monir (17 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ايه ده جريس مرة واحد
> منور يا بوس
> 
> 
> ...


مين زيزا اللذيذة هنا حلو الاسم كدة ولااية رايك
ميرسى على كلامك الحلو دة
كدة زيزا بتخوفينى يعنىماشى هابقىاعترض بقى ونشوف:smil8:
هاعديها عشان دخلتىبس على الموضوع
انتىبرضة مواضيعك جميلة
كملى على المستوى دة اعلى عنةمعلهش تنزلى لالالالالالالالالا
انا الى مبسوط كتييير:smil8:
شوفتى مبسوط ازاى:t30:
ازعل من روددك مزعلت خلاص هههههههه
لالاطبعا وانت عارفة
نورتى ياسكر


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يوليو 2009)

الواد كده فروته لسه ما اتقطعتش 

مش هاينفع كده 

انا بهدى النفوس يا جماعه ​


----------



## white rose (18 يوليو 2009)

*الأخ العزيز جرجس ..............:nunu0000:


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

والله ما بعرف شو بدي قول   

مواضيعو حلوة

و بصراحة انا بحسدوا .... من غير زعل يعني ...:smile01

مواضيعو الروحية حلوة كتير 


و ردودو و مشاركاتو مع الأخوة كلن مميزة

يعني دايما بيحب يشجع الكل:ura1:

الرب يباركك اخي جرجس​*


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *بص ياعم كوووكو​*
> *غلاسة مش هجاوب*
> *بس جرجس مش محتاج كلام كتير*
> *محتاج صفحات ياعم واحنا مش اصحاب الموضوع*
> ...


ميرسى بيشو خالص على كلامك الحلو دة
دة منذوقك وشخصيتك الجميلة
خلىبس كوكو يطلع منها هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> الواد كده فروته لسه ما اتقطعتش ​
> 
> 
> مش هاينفع كده ​
> انا بهدى النفوس يا جماعه ​


صراحة كوكو انتى ملاك قووووووى
اطلع منها انت بس:act23:
اصدقائى حبايبى مش هاعضوا فيا:smil15:
معلهش هاطلع كويس برضةواقول ميرسى على مرورك وياريت تخفف شويةمن زيارتك
يابخت من زار وخفف هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههه

حاضر يا جرجس 

انهارده اخر يوم لحضرتك معانا 

اتمنالك حياه سعيده 

وانتظرونا بعد لحظات مع شخصيه جديده 

وعضو او عضوه محبوب جدا من الجميع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2009)

نعلنكم اليوم بأسماء الاعضاء الذى تم استضافتهم فى هذا الموضوع 
وهم 
1-Dona Nabil
2-ماى روك
3-ميرنا 
4-فراشه مسيحية
5-فيتا 
6-مرمر مارو
7-كوكو مان
8-كاندى 
9-مايكل كوكو
10-ميرو انجل 
11-كليمو
12-تويتى 
13-oesi _no
14-engy_love_jesus
15-نفين رمزي
16-نفين ثروت 
17-cobcob
18-استيفانوس
19-swety koky girl
20-سيزار
21-BITAR
22-هابي انجل 
23-توني تون 
24-جيلان
25-فادية
26-sony33
27-الانبا ونس
28- مايكل مايك
29- وليم تل 
30- مورا مارون
31-بنت العدرا 
32-جوجو (just member)
33- بريسكلا
34-صوت صارخ
35-رنا (rana1981)
36- مارثا المصرية
37- محامى مسيحى 
38-بيشو راغب
39- رجعا ليسوع
40- سكوفيلد (Scofield)
41- الملك العقرب
42-أمة
43-توتى(totty )
44-Tabitha
45-Fadie
46-+Roka_Jesus+
47-فادى تيمون (FADY_TEMON)
48-ponponayah
49-grges monir

وانتظرونااااااااااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليك يا جرجس على اعطائنا الفرصه فى عمل اللقاء البسيط ده معاك ​ 
ونتمنى لك حياه سعيده 

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (pepo_meme  )

منورانا يا فندم 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!



جميل جدا ودائما مميزه فى اختيار مواضعها 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

جميعها 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مميزات بوبا كتييير
 
1- بتختار المواضيع بعنايه ودى ميزه جميله 
2- ردودها جميله 
3- شخصيه جميله 
4- طيبه اوى 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مافيش 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


المركز 4

من غير زعل

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


1- عايزين نشوف مواضيعك زى الاول اللى متعودين عليها 

2- عايزين نشوف مشاركاتك فى مواضيع اكتر ​
3-الردود مالهاش حل بصراحه رغم انها بسيطه 
ياريت متغيرهاش​
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالطبع وردود جميله 

فى انتظاركم يا اخوتى 

ياريت الكل يشاركنا 
​


----------



## lovely dove (18 يوليو 2009)

> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (pepo_meme  )
> 
> منورانا يا فندم
> 
> ...





مرسي ليك كتير ياكوكو بجد 
ربنا يخليك علي كل الكلام الحلو ده
 شرف ليا اني ابقي معاكو في المنتدي هنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
 
​


----------



## zezza (18 يوليو 2009)

> بوبتى منورة يا قمرة
> ما تتصوريش فرحانة اد ايه اخيرا جت الفرصة اللى اتكلم فيها عن حبيبة قلبى
> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> رائعة ...زيها بالظبط
> ...



حبية قلبى بوبا مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووطة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا انى بجد عرفت اعبر باللى جوايا ليكى يا قمرة 
انت انسان غالية و عزيزة عليا 
و بجد اختى اللى اتمنيت يكون لى زيها 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر و يفرح قلبك


----------



## god love 2011 (18 يوليو 2009)

*بجد اختيار متميز

نورتى يابيبو بجد
يااحلى واجمل  اخت فى الدنيا دى


​*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


*مواضيعها جميله اووووووووووووووووووى
ومتميزه فعلا​*
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

*كل مواضيعها
بجد انتى شخصيه مميزه​​*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!



*ياخراشى
اقوال ايه ولا ايه
بجد انتى شخصيه طيوبه اوى
وحنينه جداااااااااااااااا
وذوق عالى
حته سكرررررررررررررررررررره
واختى بجد
وانتى عارفه

​* 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


*مفيش سلبيات بجد​* 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


*مفيش غير بيبو واحده 
بسسسسسسسسسسس
المركز الاول طبعا​*
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

*عايزين نشوفك فى المنتدى كتيرررررررررررر
وعايزين ردودك المشجعه والكميله​*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

*اه طبعا
وردوها زى العسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
ومشجعه اووووووى​* 
*ميرسى كتيررررررررررر ياكوكو
لااختيارك الجميل
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكم ويبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
ويفرح قلبكم دايما​*


----------



## lovely dove (18 يوليو 2009)

> بوبتى منورة يا قمرة
> ما تتصوريش فرحانة اد ايه اخيرا جت الفرصة اللى اتكلم فيها عن حبيبة قلبى
> 
> 
> ...




حبية قلبى بوبا مبسوووووووووووووووووووووووطة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا انى بجد عرفت اعبر باللى جوايا ليكى يا قمرة 
انت انسان غالية و عزيزة عليا 
و بجد اختى اللى اتمنيت يكون لى زيها 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر و يفرح قلبك

وانتي كمان صدقيني غاليه عليا قووووووووي ربنا يعلم 
ده انا ليا الشرف انك تكوني اختي 
 صدقيني ربنا يعلم انكم بجد احلي اخوات في الدنيا 
وانا مبسوطه جدا اني اتعرفت عليكي ياجميل 
ومرسي كتيررررررررررر علي كل الكلام ده كتير عليا قوي 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## lovely dove (18 يوليو 2009)

> *بجد اختيار متميز​*
> *​*
> * نورتى يابيبو بجد​*
> * يااحلى واجمل  اخت فى الدنيا دى
> ...



مرسي ليكي ياحبي علي الكلام الحلو ده 
ربنا يخليكي يا احلي اخت في الدنيا 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك
​ ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 يوليو 2009)

*بوبا
طيب رخامة بقي مش هجاوب
ومش هكدب وهقول عليها ولا كلمة حلوة

































ب
ه
ز
ر


بوبا بجد بت جدعة وطيبة وزي العسل
دايما مرحة وبتحب الهزار
وتحب تريح الناس و و و و 
كفاية كدب بقي
يلا سلام​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

_انا    معرفش الانسانة الموجودة من الاول بس لما لقيتها هنا قولت ادور واشوفها _
_هاااااااا_
*ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
جميلة جداااااااااا​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

*ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
_كل مواضيعها  جمبلة اوى_ 
*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
_انا   معرفهاش بس من كلام اخواتى _
_جدعة وطيوبة_
*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*صعب تلاقى عيوب فى شخص جدع اوى * 
*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*

*هى واحدة بس *
*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*مش عارف بس يا ريت هى تدينى نصيحة*
*- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*

_امال  انا مواضيعى مش بتنور ليه مش بترد  بس هستناها_ 
*فكره جميله مش كده؟*
_اكيد علشان اتعرفنا على شخصية جميلة كدا_ 




​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ​
> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (pepo_meme )
> منوووووووووورة احلى لقاء:t4:​
> منورانا يا فندم
> ...


 
*بت يا بوووووووووووبتى بحبك اوووووووووووووى*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 يوليو 2009)

*ليه يابنت العدرا كده
مش لازم تجامليها
قولي الحقيقة 
دي بوبا
لو كلمتك انا موجود بس قولي الحقيقة بتاعتها​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يوليو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *ليه يابنت العدرا كده
> مش لازم تجامليها
> قولي الحقيقة
> دي بوبا
> لو كلمتك انا موجود بس قولي الحقيقة بتاعتها​*



نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
هى دى الحقيقة هى واثقة انى مش بجاملها
اطلع منها انت يا بيشو :gun::nunu0000:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 يوليو 2009)

*بوبا طيبة ورقيقة وعسولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
احنا هنهرج ولا ايه؟​*


----------



## lovely dove (19 يوليو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *بوبا
> طيب رخامة بقي مش هجاوب
> ومش هكدب وهقول عليها ولا كلمة حلوة
> 
> ...




بجد بقي ومن غير هزار 
مرسي كتيررررررررررر انك دخلت الموضوع 
ومرسي كمان لرأيك فيا ليا الشرف انك تقول عليا كده 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك 












​


----------



## lovely dove (19 يوليو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انا    معرفش الانسانة الموجودة من الاول بس لما لقيتها هنا قولت ادور واشوفها _
> _هاااااااا_
> *ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> جميلة جداااااااااا​





دور براحتك ياجون 
انا ليا الشرف انك دخلت الموضوع :t23:
وفكرت انك تعرفني اكتر 
مرسي ليك كتيرررررر 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك 







​


----------



## lovely dove (19 يوليو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
> _كل مواضيعها  جمبلة اوى_
> 
> مرسي ياجون ربنا يخليك
> ...




مرسي كتيرررررررررررررر ليك اخي العزيز 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## lovely dove (19 يوليو 2009)

> *
> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (pepo_meme )
> منوووووووووورة احلى لقاء:t4:
> 
> ...




مرسي خالص ياحبيبة قلبي انك نورتيني 
بس ابقي اطمني عليا حاسه ان الحكومه هتظبطني :gun:
ربنا يستر بقي 

ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك
​


----------



## lovely dove (19 يوليو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *ليه يابنت العدرا كده
> مش لازم تجامليها
> قولي الحقيقة
> دي بوبا
> لو كلمتك انا موجود بس قولي الحقيقة بتاعتها​*




واد يابيشو هدي النفوس ياغلايه بدل ما اجيلك :gun::budo::nunu0000:
اطلع منها انت بس وهي تعمر :act31:
دي حبيبتي دي اقبل منها اي حاجه 
بس متكونش انت فيها يابتجاز :act23:

​


----------



## lovely dove (19 يوليو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *بوبا طيبة ورقيقة وعسولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> احنا هنهرج ولا ايه؟​*



اه بقي كل ده فيا 
غصب عنك :act23:
يابيشو بلاش تلعب في عداد عمرك 
والفضايح تبقي علي الملأ 
خليك عسول كده وابقي اجيبلك مصاصه اخرك معايا
​


----------



## lovely dove (19 يوليو 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> هى دى الحقيقة هى واثقة انى مش بجاملها
> اطلع منها انت يا بيشو :gun::nunu0000:​




ربنا يخليكي ياحبي 
عارفه طبعا سيبك انتي من الواد بيشو 
هو كده طول عمره بتجاز :nunu0000:
وياخوفي للحرب العالميه التالته تقوم بسببه
وتهدية النفوس اللي بيعملها دي :smile01
​


----------



## grges monir (19 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> حاضر يا جرجس ​
> انهارده اخر يوم لحضرتك معانا ​
> ...


اية دة بطتردنى بالذوق ماشى كوكو
انا غلبان ومش هاتكلم 
القوى فية الاقوى منة هههههههه
نتكلم جد بقى 
ميرسى خالص على استضافتك الجميلة دى وياريت مكنتش ضيف تقيل عليكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يوليو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> اية دة بطتردنى بالذوق ماشى كوكو
> انا غلبان ومش هاتكلم
> القوى فية الاقوى منة هههههههه
> نتكلم جد بقى
> ميرسى خالص على استضافتك الجميلة دى وياريت مكنتش ضيف تقيل عليكم


 
لا يا فندم ازاى 

انت كنت منورنا :smile02​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 يوليو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> اه بقي كل ده فيا
> غصب عنك :act23:
> يابيشو بلاش تلعب في عداد عمرك
> والفضايح تبقي علي الملأ
> ...


*
عداد عمري ايه بس:act23:
انت تعرفي تعمليلي حاجة يابت انت:nunu0000::gun:​*


pepo_meme قال:


> ربنا يخليكي ياحبي
> عارفه طبعا سيبك انتي من الواد بيشو
> هو كده طول عمره بتجاز :nunu0000:
> وياخوفي للحرب العالميه التالته تقوم بسببه
> ...



*بوتجاز ايه بس
شايفة نفسك في مطعم ولا ايه:budo:*​


----------



## ponponayah (20 يوليو 2009)

*لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (pepo_meme )

يا اهلا بالقمر

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
جميلة زى صحبتها

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كل مواضيعا حلوة اوووووى

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

طيبة وعسولة 
وقمر وحاجات كتير اووووووووى

ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

تؤتؤ مش فى 

اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

هى بوبا وااااااااااااحدة بس 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

اظهرى كتير
بلاش الاختفاء دا

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟

اة وبتنور الموضوع

منورة يا بوبا يا قمر
وعاوزينك دايما كدا منورة​*


----------



## lovely dove (20 يوليو 2009)

*


			عداد عمري ايه بس:act23:
انت تعرفي تعمليلي حاجة يابت انت:nunu0000::gun:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


اه اعرف تحب تشوف *:nunu0000:**:gun:
*بطل يابيشو فضايح بدل ما انت عارف 


​


> *بوتجاز ايه بس
> شايفة نفسك في مطعم ولا ايه:budo:*​


ههههههههه
اه اصلي كنت جعانه 
بتجاز يعني بتولع الدنيا يا زكي :11azy:




​


----------



## lovely dove (20 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (pepo_meme )
> 
> يا اهلا بالقمر
> 
> ...




مرسي خالص ياحبيبه قلبي علي كل الكلام الجميل ده 
انتي اللي بجد اخت عسوله خالص 
ومبسوطه قوي اني اتعرفت عليكي 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك الطيب ده 

​


----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)

*



لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (pepo_meme )

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اهلا وسهلا بالغالية*
**


> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> 
> *



*جميلة والها مذاق خاص*


> *2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> *



*مو فاكر شيئ هلا *
**


> *3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> *



*حبوبة وبتسأل على الكل*
*وتواجدها جميل ومشاركتها كمان*


> *ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> *



*مش عارف*
**


> *اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
> 
> *



*بعطيها 6*


> *6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
> *



*مو نصيحة بس رجاء محبة *
*نشاطك جميل عن جد*
*خليكى علية هيد وحالى تذيدى اكتر واكتر كمان*
**


> *7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟*



*غالبا*
*وتواجدها بيسعدنى*


*شكرا  اكتير ان فى فرصة نحكى عن ناس جميلة*
**​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 يوليو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> *​*
> اه اعرف تحب تشوف *:nunu0000:**:gun:
> *بطل يابيشو فضايح بدل ما انت عارف
> *
> ...



*
بولع الدنيا؟
طيب اوك
خلي بالك من نفسك
اشتريلك طفاية​*


----------



## lovely dove (20 يوليو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *
> بولع الدنيا؟
> طيب اوك
> خلي بالك من نفسك
> اشتريلك طفاية​*





بطل استفزاز يابيشو وبلاش فضايح يامستفز :smil8:


مخليا بالي من نفسي كويس 
خلي بالك انت بقي من نفسك  :t30:
حاضر هشتري طفايه :11azy:
ربنا يستر بقي


​


----------



## BishoRagheb (20 يوليو 2009)

*صدقيني ولا تعرفي تعمليلي اي حاجة
اقولك
اشربي بيرسول صبح وليل​*


----------



## lovely dove (20 يوليو 2009)

*اهلا وسهلا بالغالية*
**​ 
اهلا بيك ياجوجو 
 منور الموضوع صدقني​ 


*جميلة والها مذاق خاص*



مرسي كتيررررررررررر ده بس من زوقك 
 انت اللي بجد مواضيعك حلوة قوي 


*مو فاكر شيئ هلا *
**

ولا يهمك المهم ان المواضيع بتعجبك 
 وده اكبر شرف ليا 



*حبوبة وبتسأل على الكل*
*وتواجدها جميل ومشاركتها كمان*


ربنا يخليك ياجوجو 
 ده انت بس عشان حد طيوب قوي وحبوب بتقول كده  



*مش عارف*
**

ههههههههههه
 الحمد لله انك مش عارف :hlp:​ 

*بعطيها 6*



مرسي خالص بس كتير عليا قوي التقييم  ده 
 انا مستحقهوش 


*مو نصيحة بس رجاء محبة *
*نشاطك جميل عن جد*
*خليكى علية هيد وحالى تذيدى اكتر واكتر كمان*
**

مرسي كتيررررررررررر علي النصيحه المشجعه دي 
 هحاول صدقني استمر علي نشاطي ده 
 بس ياريت تصليلي وربنا يدبر 
 وافضل معاكو هنا في احلي منتدي ​ 

*غالبا*
*وتواجدها بيسعدنى*


ربنا يخليك 
 انا اللي بجد ببقي مبسوطه لما بقرا مواضيعك 
 مش مجامله صدقني بس بجد اختيارك للمواضيع بيعجبني قوي



*شكرا  اكتير ان فى فرصة نحكى عن ناس جميلة*
**




انا اللي بجد بشكرك علي كل الكلام الجميل ده شرف ليا 
 ودخولك الموضوع اسعدني جدااااااااااااا 
 وانا بجد مبسوطه اني اتعرفت عليك اخ عزيز 
 وشخصيه بجد محترمه ومحبوبة من كل اللي في المنتدي 
 ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك الطيب ده


----------



## lovely dove (20 يوليو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *صدقيني ولا تعرفي تعمليلي اي حاجة
> اقولك
> اشربي بيرسول صبح وليل​*




ههههههههه
ميهونش عليا يابيشو اخلص علبه البيروسول لوحدي 
لازم اسيبلك حبه برضو انت اخويا :t30:
​


----------



## girgis2 (20 يوليو 2009)

*رأيي بأختصار عن العضوة بوبا*

*شخصية جميلة  و محبة  و متواضعة و سهل التعامل والمناقشة معها*​


----------



## قيصر (20 يوليو 2009)

الله يوفقها
في هذهِ الدنيا 

وفي الاخره بجنان النعيم​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 يوليو 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (pepo_meme )
وماله احنا هنتهدد يعنى:nunu0000:
منورانا يا فندم 
على اساس انها لمبه :act31:​ 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
مواضيعها حوله بجد:mus13:
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​ 

كله حلو بجد بس مش فاكر بجد ايه اكتر حاجه:36_11_13:​ 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
شخصيه طيبه خفيفه روحه حلوه بجد
شخصيه بجد جميله ​ 



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

*بتغيب كتييير:454sr:*​ 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
*1 هو فى اكتر من بوبا عندنا*​ 



6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
بطلى تغيبى عن المنتدى:01A0FF~139:​ 



7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​ 


*ايون* *بيقوم العضو المذكور اعلاه بالرد على المواضيع التى اكتبها*30:​


----------



## lovely dove (20 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *رأيي بأختصار عن العضوة بوبا*
> 
> *شخصية جميلة  و محبة  و متواضعة و سهل التعامل والمناقشة معها*​



مرسي كتيررررررررر girgisfairjohn علي رأيك فيا 
بجد ده شرف كبير انك تقول عليا كده 
ومرسي مرة تانيه انك دخلت الموضوع 
بجد نورتني جدااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## lovely dove (20 يوليو 2009)

قيصر قال:


> الله يوفقها
> في هذهِ الدنيا
> 
> وفي الاخره بجنان النعيم​




شكراااااااااااااا كتير لحضرتك 
بجد نورتني جدااااا
ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## lovely dove (20 يوليو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (pepo_meme )
> وماله احنا هنتهدد يعنى:nunu0000:
> 
> 
> ...




حبة جد بقي كفايه هزار 
مرسي كتيررررررررر انك دخلت الموضوع 
بجد مبسوطه جدااااااا من رأيك ده 
ومبسوطه اكتر اني اتعرفت عليك اخ عزيز 
ومش بيبطل نقار معايا بس يلا ماعلينا 
صليبه وهشيله :94:
نورتني ياباشا 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليكى كتير يا بوبا انك سمحتى لينا باللقاء الرائع ده 

ولنا لقاء اخر مع عضو او عضوه 

جارى الاتفاق مع العضو القادم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

نعلنكم اليوم بأسماء الاعضاء الذى تم استضافتهم فى هذا الموضوع 
وهم 
1-Dona Nabil
2-ماى روك
3-ميرنا 
4-فراشه مسيحية
5-فيتا 
6-مرمر مارو
7-كوكو مان
8-كاندى 
9-مايكل كوكو
10-ميرو انجل 
11-كليمو
12-تويتى 
13-oesi _no
14-engy_love_jesus
15-نفين رمزي
16-نفين ثروت 
17-cobcob
18-استيفانوس
19-swety koky girl
20-سيزار
21-BITAR
22-هابي انجل 
23-توني تون 
24-جيلان
25-فادية
26-sony33
27-الانبا ونس
28- مايكل مايك
29- وليم تل 
30- مورا مارون
31-بنت العدرا 
32-جوجو (just member)
33- بريسكلا
34-صوت صارخ
35-رنا (rana1981)
36- مارثا المصرية
37- محامى مسيحى 
38-بيشو راغب
39- رجعا ليسوع
40- سكوفيلد (Scofield)
41- الملك العقرب
42-أمة
43-توتى(totty )
44-Tabitha
45-Fadie
46-+Roka_Jesus+
47-فادى تيمون (FADY_TEMON)
48-ponponayah
49-grges monir
50-pepo_meme​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع ( *eriny roro* )

منورانا يا فندم 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

رووووووووووعه 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع قسم القصص والعبر ​ 
كلها تحفه بجد 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مميزات ايرينى ​
1- بتختار المواضيع بدقه ​​2- ردودها جميله 
3- طيبه اوى 
4- شخصيه جميله 
6- تستحق كل خير 


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مش شايف انى ليها سلبيات خالص 


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


المركز 5​
من غير زعل

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


1- عايزين نشوف مواضيعك فى الاقسام الاخرى 

2- عايزين نشوفك معانا اكتر على المنتدى 

3-الردود بسيطه ولكنها جميله 

وياريت ماتتغيرش 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالتأكيد وردود جميله كمان 

فى انتظاركم يا اخوتى 

ياريت الكل يشاركنا 
​
​


----------



## eriny roro (22 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع ( *eriny roro* )
> 
> منورانا يا فندم
> 
> ...


----------



## eriny roro (22 يوليو 2009)

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مميزات ايرينى [/font][/size][/center]

1- بتختار المواضيع بدقه ​​2- ردودها جميله 
3- طيبه اوى 
4- شخصيه جميله 
6- تستحق كل خير 
انت بجد  طيب جدا ومحترم موووووووووووووووت

مرسى على رايك فيا ولا اوعى تكون بتجامل ههههههههه​


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2009)

> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (*eriny roro* )


*ياهلا يا هلا بأختنا الغالية*
**


> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ​



*فى قمة الجمال والروعة*


> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> ​



*الها مواضيع اكتير مميزة *
*لكنى مو فاكر هلا*
**


> 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ​



*حبوبة اكتير *
*وطيبة *
*محبوبة من الكل*


> 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ​



*ما بعرف عن جد*


> 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
> 
> ​



*بعطيها 6*


> 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> ​



*نشاطك جميل بالمنتدى لكنك اوقات بتغيبى عننا *
*رجاء محبة ماتغيبى اكتير*
**


> 7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


*غالبا*
*وبكون سعيد بمشاركتها*

*شكرا عن جد لها لافرصة اللى سمحت لنا نحكى عن ناس جميلة*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
> 
> 
> مميزات ايرينى [/font][/size][/center]
> ...




ربنا يعلم اذا كنت بتكلم جد ولا نو :smile02​


----------



## eriny roro (22 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *ياهلا يا هلا بأختنا الغالية*
> **
> 
> *فى قمة الجمال والروعة*
> ...


مرسى ليك يا جوجو وعلى كلامك الجميل 

انت بجد اللى طيب بجد

سورى لما بغيب كتير بس بجد بتكون ظروف​


----------



## eriny roro (22 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يعلم اذا كنت بتكلم جد ولا نو :smile02​


خلاص يا عم مصدقاك بجد​


----------



## twety (22 يوليو 2009)

​:act23: 
1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ *حبيبتى ريناااااا*
*موضويع عسوله خالص زيها*


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​ 
*فى القصص عندى مواضيعها جميله*
*ولها معنى جميل*
*طبعا الحلو يجيب الحلوو*​ 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

​*عسوله خالص:smile01*
*بتعرف تختار مواضيعها *
*ده يدل على ثقتها فى نفسها *​ 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ :act23:
*عاوزانا نضرب ولا ايه يا كوكو*
*معرغش بجد*



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​ 
*رينا حبيبتى :t23:*

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
*اقدم ايه ولمين ياعم :act31:*
*ده انا اخد منها نصايح*
*ما بنقول انها بتعرف تختار مواضيعها وكلها هادفه*
*يبقى ادينى نصيحه لله :giveup:*
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​*فى وفى مش كلها*
*حرام هى نشيطه وسكره*
*وكفايه مشاركتها فى حاجات كتير والرد على مواضيعها*​ 
[/QUOTE]


*اخر كلام ميخلصش معاكى ياقمر*
*انتى بنوته سكرة بجد*
*ربنا يحرسك ويسندك ويفرح قلبك*
*ومبروك النجاح ياقمر*
*يا قرينتى فى الالمانى هههههههههههه*


----------



## eriny roro (22 يوليو 2009)

مرسى يا تويتى يا حبيبتى على الكلام ده

انا استغربت كل ده ليا

مرسى يا حبيبتى كتيييييييييييير على كلامك العسول​


----------



## white rose (22 يوليو 2009)

*ايريني ................   :t9:


هي حبابة 



و مواضيعها حلوة 


و مميزة


سلبياتها ....... شوي بس افكر :giveup: ...........

رح دور ... و بس شوف كم سلبية يعني شي 99 وحدة رح خبركن :thnk0001:
و بعدا ترحموا علي ....ههههههههه

في الختام كلو تمام ....

المهم انها حبابة و مواضيعها حلوة رغم سلبياتها ياللي رح دور عليها ..!!!!

وانشالله تضل دايما معنا



​*


----------



## zezza (22 يوليو 2009)

*ايرينى القمر 
رغم ان مش ليا علاقة كبيرة بيها 
لكنها اكيد انسانة محترمة خالص ......بيبان من ردودها الجميلة و مواضيعها الاكتر من رائعة ..و قصصها الحلوة اللى بستناها 
بجد هى انسانة مهذبة خالص و حبوبة خالص و زى العسل 
و اتمنى فى المستقبل انى اتعرف عليها و اتقرب ليها اكتر من كدة 
بجد يا رورو انت عسولة خالص و جميلة 
و ما كنتش اقدر اعرف انك هنا من غير ما احود و اسلم عليكى يا قمرة 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك
تقبلى مرورى​*


----------



## eriny roro (22 يوليو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *ايريني ................   :t9:
> 
> 
> هي حبابة
> ...


مرسى ليكى كتييييييير يا قمر وعلى كلامك الجميل

نورتى يا سكر ويارب افضل دايما معاكم​


----------



## eriny roro (22 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> *ايرينى القمر
> رغم ان مش ليا علاقة كبيرة بيها
> لكنها اكيد انسانة محترمة خالص ......بيبان من ردودها الجميلة و مواضيعها الاكتر من رائعة ..و قصصها الحلوة اللى بستناها
> بجد هى انسانة مهذبة خالص و حبوبة خالص و زى العسل
> ...


مرسى ليكى يا خبيبتى

كل ده ليا يا قمر

انا اللى اتشرف يا عسل لما اعرفك اكتر انشاءالله

ربنا يكون معاكى ونورتينى يا سكرة​


----------



## ponponayah (22 يوليو 2009)

*لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (eriny roro )

اهلاااااا بالقمر 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
حلوة زيها طبعا 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

القصص تحفة  كل القصص اللى بتنزلها جميلة اوى

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
جميلة ودمها خفيف وزى السكر

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
لا مش اعرف بجد

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
امممم 4

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
بتغيب عنى كتير
خلينا نشوفك يا قمرى

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
اة وبتنورو كمان

منورة يا رورو يا قمر
انتى زى السكر ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يوليو 2009)

*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
*
*مواضيعها كلها جميله
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

بتنزل قصص جميله بجد

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
بجد شخصيه جميله وحبوبه ومرحه*

*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
معرفش سلبيات *

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
مفيش غير رورو واحده بس عندنا
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
خليكى على طول معانا

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
اة بس لما انا بنزل مواضيع هههههههههه*​ 
*اى خدعه يا رينا انا واقف على باب الموضوع واحد برجر وانتى خارجه كده*​* 
​*


----------



## eriny roro (23 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (eriny roro )
> 
> اهلاااااا بالقمر
> 
> ...


مرسى يا بونى يا حبيبة قلبى على الكلام الجميل ده وعلى رايك فيا

اسفة لو بغيب عليكى بس بجد بتكون ظروف

انتى بجد اللى زى السكر وربنا يخليكى ليا​


----------



## eriny roro (23 يوليو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> *
> *مواضيعها كلها جميله
> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> ...


مرسى يا مينا على كلامك الجميل

وايه رايك فى البرجر  ولة عايز اى حاجة تانى احنا فى الخدمه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (*eriny roro* )​
> ​​منورانا يا فندم
> منورة خااااااالص يا رينو
> 
> ...



رينوووووووو يا رينو يا رينو نورتى الموضوع يا سكرررررررة​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يوليو 2009)

انا هستعين بكلام اختي الجميلة زوز


zezza قال:


> *ايرينى
> رغم ان مش ليا علاقة كبيرة بيها
> لكنها اكيد انسانة محترمة خالص ......
> بيبان من ردودها الجميلة و مواضيعها الاكتر من رائعة ..و قصصها الحلوة
> ...


*
الكلام تقريبا متشابه
بس احب ازود ان رورو من الناس اللي مش بتتكلم كتير لكن من كلمة بتبين 
كل حاجة عايزة تقولها وانا يمكن مليش حظ جامد في اني اتكلم معاها
بس كويس ليها عشان انا محبش انها تشوف وحش
انا ياعني:heat:​*


----------



## eriny roro (23 يوليو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> رينوووووووو يا رينو يا رينو نورتى الموضوع يا سكرررررررة[/center]



3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
طيوووووووووووووووبة اوى اوى 
وحنينة خالص بجد
بنوتة عسل من الاخر وبحبها بجد

مرسى يا حبيبتى على الكلام ده

بس بجد انتى اللى زى السكر وطيوبة بجد وربنا يخليكى ليا

​


----------



## eriny roro (23 يوليو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> انا هستعين بكلام اختي الجميلة زوز
> 
> *
> الكلام تقريبا متشابه
> ...


مرسى يا ببشو على رايك فيا وده من زوقك بجد

بس انت بجد شخصية لذيذة واجتماعى بجد  

مرسى ليك كتييييييييييييييييير ​


----------



## lovely dove (24 يوليو 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (*eriny roro* )

منوره ياحبيبة قلبي المنتدي كله 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

رووووووووووعه بجد حلوة قوي زيها

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع قسم الشبابيات 
والقصص كمان
​ كلها جميلة بجد 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

رينا مميزاتها كتير 
حبوبة خالص وطيبة جدا 
​ ردودها جميله 
شخصيه جميله بجد وانا بحبها قووووووووووووي 
 

 
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مش عارفه بجد مش لاقيه فيها حاجه وحشه 
 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


هي رينا واحده بس وغاليه عندي جداااااااااااا ربنا يعلم 
وبموت فيها

 6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عايزين نشوفك كتيررررررر ومتغبيش عننا لانك بتوحشيني قوي 
 عايزين نشوف مواضيعك الحلوة اللي اتحرمنا منها 
بس وربنا معاكي ياحبي ويوفقك ويساعدك في كل حياتك


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

مش علي طول 
بس اكيد بتنورني لما بترد 
وردودها جميله كمان 
 


واخيراااااااااااا
 احب اقول اني بجد مبسوطه جدا اني اتعرفت علي اخت جميلة قوي زيك
وبجد حتة سكرة 
ربنا يحافظ عليكي وميحرمنيش منك 
​
​ ​


----------



## eriny roro (24 يوليو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (*eriny roro* )
> 
> منوره ياحبيبة قلبي المنتدي كله
> 
> ...


مرسى يا حبيبة قلبى على الكلام ده

انتى بجد اللى زى السكر وبحبك جدا بجد

انا مبسوطة بجد علشان اتعرفت عليكى وربنا يخليكى ليا دايما ويحافظ عليكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليكى كتير ياايرينى انك سمحتى لينا باللقاء الرائع ده 

ولنا لقاء اخر مع عضو او عضوه 

جارى الاتفاق مع العضو القادم 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2009)

نعلنكم اليوم بأسماء الاعضاء الذى تم استضافتهم فى هذا الموضوع 
وهم 
1-Dona Nabil
2-ماى روك
3-ميرنا 
4-فراشه مسيحية
5-فيتا 
6-مرمر مارو
7-كوكو مان
8-كاندى 
9-مايكل كوكو
10-ميرو انجل 
11-كليمو
12-تويتى 
13-oesi _no
14-engy_love_jesus
15-نفين رمزي
16-نفين ثروت 
17-cobcob
18-استيفانوس
19-swety koky girl
20-سيزار
21-BITAR
22-هابي انجل 
23-توني تون 
24-جيلان
25-فادية
26-sony33
27-الانبا ونس
28- مايكل مايك
29- وليم تل 
30- مورا مارون
31-بنت العدرا 
32-جوجو (just member)
33- بريسكلا
34-صوت صارخ
35-رنا (rana1981)
36- مارثا المصرية
37- محامى مسيحى 
38-بيشو راغب
39- رجعا ليسوع
40- سكوفيلد (Scofield)
41- الملك العقرب
42-أمة
43-توتى(totty )
44-Tabitha
45-Fadie
46-+Roka_Jesus+
47-فادى تيمون (FADY_TEMON)
48-ponponayah
49-grges monir
50-pepo_meme
51-eriny roro

انتظروا العضو القادم ​
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (كيريا )

منورانا يا فندم 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميله جدا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع قسم الكتابات 


راااااااااااائعه 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مميزات كيريا ​​1-مميزه فى كل كتاباتها​ 
2- طيبه جدا 

3-ردودها رائعه


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


ما اعتقدش يكون عندها سلبيات


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


المركز 6

من غير زعل

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


1- عايزين نشوف مواضيعك فى الاقسام الاخرى 

2- عايزين نشوفك معانا اكتر على المنتدى 

3-الردود بسيطه ولكنها جميله ​ 
4- وحشتنا مواضيعك خارج قسم الكتابات

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

للاسف مش كتير 

فى انتظاركم يا اخوتى 

ياريت الكل يشاركنا ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يوليو 2009)

*


			لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (كيريا )

منورانا يا فندم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى 



			ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميله جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



ميرسى 





			2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيع قسم الكتابات


راااااااااااائعه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



نحن نحن ميرسى 
مع انها بسيطه خالث خالث 




			3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مميزات كيريا

1-مميزه فى كل كتاباتها

2- طيبه جدا

3-ردودها رائعه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ياخواتى يا خواتى
هتغر خالث 



			4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


ما اعتقدش يكون عندها سلبيات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو فى ومحدش بالمنتدى يعرفها غير اتنين يعنى بالعدد
ياكسوفى هتفضح قريب 




			5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


المركز 6

من غير زعل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ياااااااااه السادس حته واحدة كتير عليا اصلا انا مجيش حاجه جنب العمالقه فى المنتدى خالث 



			- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


1- عايزين نشوف مواضيعك فى الاقسام الاخرى

2- عايزين نشوفك معانا اكتر على المنتدى

3-الردود بسيطه ولكنها جميله

4- وحشتنا مواضيعك خارج قسم الكتابات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حاضر من عونيا هتلاقينى كل يوم 
بس تدينى ايه تيب عاوزة شكولاته



			7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

للاسف مش كتير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ماانا اعمل ايه بس يا كوكو كل ما شوف ردودك الا وصلت 53 الف تقريبا بيجيلى احباط
خلاث مش تزحل هرد وابقى نشيطه خاليث 






			فى انتظاركم يا اخوتى

ياريت الكل يشاركنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...


اوعى حد يسمع الكلام
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2009)

> حاضر من عونيا هتلاقينى كل يوم
> بس تدينى ايه تيب عاوزة شكولاته​




اذا كان على الشيكولاته سهله ​ 


> ماانا اعمل ايه بس يا كوكو كل ما شوف ردودك الا وصلت 53 الف تقريبا بيجيلى احباط
> خلاث مش تزحل هرد وابقى نشيطه خاليث​


 
طيب كويس انهم 53الف :08:

 نصحيه من اخ ماتركذيش فى عدد المشاركات  :vava:​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2009)

> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (كيريا )


*يا الف هلا*



> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!




*جميلة جدا*

*فعلا متميزة بذوقها*​


> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​


 
*للأسف مو متذكر عناوين لكن فعلا كل كتابتها رائعة*

*بقسم الكتابات*



> 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!





*طيبة ودمعها خفيف*

*وحبوبة ومحبوبة من الكل*
​


> 4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​



*مو بعرف عن جد*
​


> 5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
> 
> 
> > *5*
> ...


----------



## ponponayah (25 يوليو 2009)

*لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (كيريا )

منورة يا قمر 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة اووووى 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟

كل كتابتها جميلة اوى

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
جميلة  اوى وبنوتة دمها زى العسل

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

لا مش اعرف بس هى مميزتها تغطى سلبيتها

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

المركز 4

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

عاوزين نشوفك اكتر 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
احيانا بس لما بتدخل بتنور الموضوع

منورة الموضوع يا قمر ​*


----------



## eriny roro (25 يوليو 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (كيريا )

منورة يا قمر

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

جميلة خالص

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟


الصراحة مش متابعة بس باين على كتابتها انها جميلة
 3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

شخصية عسولة ومحترمة

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

الصراحة معرفش

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

5

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

ياريت تشاركى معانا علطول وكملى كتابات

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
احيانا منورة الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## white rose (26 يوليو 2009)

*كيريا

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

حلوة كتير


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟

ما في شي محدد 

عندا كتير مواضيع حلوة


- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مهضومة كتير


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

:act31: :act31: 



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

6




7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بتمنى تشاركني رايها


كلو على كلو

كيريا عضوة حبابة و مهضومة كتير

و انشالله نظل كلتنا مع بعض بهالمنتدى
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليكم يا اخوتى 

وشكرا لكيريا لاتاحه هذا اللقاء لنا 

جارى الاتفاق مع عضو جديد ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يوليو 2009)

نعلنكم اليوم بأسماء الاعضاء الذى تم استضافتهم فى هذا الموضوع 
وهم 
1-Dona Nabil
2-ماى روك
3-ميرنا 
4-فراشه مسيحية
5-فيتا 
6-مرمر مارو
7-كوكو مان
8-كاندى 
9-مايكل كوكو
10-ميرو انجل 
11-كليمو
12-تويتى 
13-oesi _no
14-engy_love_jesus
15-نفين رمزي
16-نفين ثروت 
17-cobcob
18-استيفانوس
19-swety koky girl
20-سيزار
21-BITAR
22-هابي انجل 
23-توني تون 
24-جيلان
25-فادية
26-sony33
27-الانبا ونس
28- مايكل مايك
29- وليم تل 
30- مورا مارون
31-بنت العدرا 
32-جوجو (just member)
33- بريسكلا
34-صوت صارخ
35-رنا (rana1981)
36- مارثا المصرية
37- محامى مسيحى 
38-بيشو راغب
39- رجعا ليسوع
40- سكوفيلد (Scofield)
41- الملك العقرب
42-أمة
43-توتى(totty )
44-Tabitha
45-Fadie
46-+Roka_Jesus+
47-فادى تيمون (FADY_TEMON)
48-ponponayah
49-grges monir
50-pepo_meme
51-eriny roro
52-كيريا

انتظروا العضو القادم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يوليو 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (مينا البطل )

منورانا يا بطل 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

رااااااااااائعه جدا 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيعه فى قسم الجوالات 

عامل شغل حلو 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مميزات مينا 

كتير بصراحه ​​1- شخصيه جميله جدا ويعتمد عليه 


2- دائما مشجع لاى عمل وان كان صغير ​
3-ردوده جميله ​كفايه كده علشان مايتغرش 

هههههههههههههههه 

نو بجد مينا شخصيه لذيذه جدا وانسان جدع



4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


ما فيش 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


المركز 1

ماعنداش غير مينا واحد​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


1- عايزين نشوفك وقت اكتر ​​

3-الردود بسيطه ولكنها جميله 

ياريت ماتغيرهاش

4- اعطينى نصيحه​

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالفعل 

فى انتظاركم يا اخوتى 

ياريت الكل يشاركنا ​​​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (مينا البطل )​
> 
> ​منورانا يا بطل
> 
> ...


 
*ما حلو اؤى كده يا كوكو انت بتحرض الناس عليا :smil8:*​


----------



## lovely dove (31 يوليو 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (مينا البطل )

وانا اقول الدنيا مضلمه ليه 
يووووووووه قصدي منورة 
منور يامون باشا 





 
1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

بجد ولا نكدب 




بجد مواضيعه حلوة قوي 

 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مواضيعه في قسم الموبايلات
ومواضيعه في الشبابيات والعام وكده يعني 







3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

انا مع كوكو في رايه ده  



​​1- شخصيه جميله جدا ويعتمد عليه 

يعني من الاخر بجد جدع قوي 


2- دائما مشجع لاى عمل وان كان صغير 

3-ردوده جميله 


كفايه كده علشان مايتغرش 

هههههههههههههههه 

هو اتغر خلاص هو لسه هيتغر علينا  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 


نو بجد مينا شخصيه لذيذه جدا وانسان جدع

في دي بجد بقي ومش مجامله 
 


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


لابقي فيه 
دماغه ناشفه قوي 
واستحاله تخليه يغير رايه في حاجه هو مقتنع بيها 
وناويه اجيب الشومة واظبطه  



 
مهو اخويا الصغير بقي لازم افتري عليه 
 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


مافيش غير مينا واحد 
مقدرش اقول غير كده العمر مش بعزقة 
ومن خاف سلم 




​

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


 1- عايزين نشوف مواضيعك الحلوة كتير​
2- حاول متاخدش كل حاجه علي دماغك 
يعني متخليش اي حاجه تدايقك وسيبها علي ربنا هو يدبرها 

3 - ردودك حلوة قوي وخصوصا في مواضيع المناقشات 

4 - ياريت تستمر علي النشاط ده 
 



7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ايوه غالبا  



 
 وبينور مواضيعي 



بس بقي كفايه عليك البقين الحلوين دول  




بجد ربنا يوفقك في كل حياتك وينور طريقك 
ويدبرلك الصالح من عنده 
لانك بجد حد كويس وتستاهل كل خير 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## white rose (1 أغسطس 2009)

*اهلا مينا ... يلا نبدا




1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

بصراحة مواضيع حلوة :cry2:


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مو كل مواضيعو حلوين

 بس 99,99 منهن حلوين:a63:

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

نشيط من اول ما دخل المنتدى  :t31:


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

ما شفت اي سلبية  

:smil16:


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

:t32:

اكيد يستاهل احلى مركز


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


يشارك و ينور  بس مو دايما

يعني باختصار و بالصور 

مينا .........:999:



​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

> 5 اعطينى انت نصيحه


 
خليك زى ما انت عايش 

وانسى كلام الناس 

وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (مينا البطل )​
> 
> ​وانا اقول الدنيا مضلمه ليه
> يووووووووه قصدي منورة
> ...


 
*ميرسى بوبا على الكلام الجميل ده اللى انا مستهلهوش بجد نورتينى بوبا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2009)

white rose قال:


> *اهلا مينا ... يلا نبدا
> 
> اهلا ورده​*
> 
> ...


 


*ميرسى ورده على الكلام الجميل نورتينى بجد*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> خليك زى ما انت عايش ​
> 
> وانسى كلام الناس ​
> وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك​


 

*فعلا هى دى الحاجه اللى عاوز اعملها بس للاسف مش عارف*

*ميرسى كوكو بجد*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (مينا البطل )​
> 
> ​امرنا لله:11azy:ههههههههه
> منور يا مون​
> ...



ربنا معاك يا مون وبجد منوووور الموضوع يا مان يووه انت بطل التانى هو اللى مان :hlp:واياك تدعى عليا ولا تقول نص كلمة هعرف هههههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع راااائع شكراا ربنا معاكم

صلوا لى​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ربنا معاك يا مون وبجد منوووور الموضوع يا مان يووه انت بطل التانى هو اللى مان :hlp:واياك تدعى عليا ولا تقول نص كلمة هعرف هههههههههه[/center]


 

*بعد كل ده منور الموضوع ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ماشى يا بنت العدرا بجد ميرسى جدا يا بنت العدرا على الكلام الجميل ده*

*نورتينى بجد  *​


----------



## ponponayah (2 أغسطس 2009)

*لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (مينا البطل )

يا هلاااااااااا وسهلااااااا يالبطل

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

حلوة اوووووى  

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
موضيعو كلها حلوة بس اكتر موضوع ممكن نتعرف

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

جدع وكويس 

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
امممم لا وانا مالى لحسن انضرب

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

نقول 3

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
امممممم  اة
خليك طيب فى الكتابات علشان مش تضرب بعض
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

اة بيرد على طول على المواضيع


منووووووووووور يا مينا  الموضوع بجد
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## eriny roro (2 أغسطس 2009)

- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟! 

كلها جميلة جدا


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

المواضيع الشبابية والمناقشة وكتاباته حلوة


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

احم احم
هو شخصية طيبة وجدع جدا بجد ومحترم وخدوم
اى خدمة يا باشا


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مممممممم ما بلاش ونخلى الطابق مستور ولا اقولك

العصبية والقهوة الكتييييييييييييرة وكفايه كده لحسن نضرب


5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

رقم 1 معندناش غير البطل


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

بطل عصبية وقهوة 

خليك فى النشاط بتاعك

حاول تبطل تفكير كتير


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ايون كتر خير الواد بصراحة




منور يا مينا وانا اهو كنت حنينة خالص ولميت لسانى ومتكلمتش كتير

ربنا معاك وتخلص على خير​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2009)

_مينااااااااااااااااااااا_
_منوووووووور يا قمر كان نفسى ارد على الموضوع بس احنا مش نعرف بعض كويس فخلينا كدا _
_منوووووووووووووووووور   يا قمر ومشرف الموضوع _
_وعاوزين نتعرف_
_بقى _
_ماااااااااااشى_
_منوووووووووووور_​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (مينا البطل )​*
> 
> *يا هلاااااااااا وسهلااااااا يالبطل*​
> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> ...


 

*ميرسى بجد بونى على كلامك الجميل نورتينى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> - ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟! ​
> كلها جميلة جدا​
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسى بجد رينا على كلامك الجميل نورتينى *​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _مينااااااااااااااااااااا_
> 
> _منوووووووور يا قمر كان نفسى ارد على الموضوع بس احنا مش نعرف بعض كويس فخلينا كدا _
> _منوووووووووووووووووور يا قمر ومشرف الموضوع _
> ...


 
*ميرسى جون على مشاركتك نورتنى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*نسينا الموضوع ده 
هجبلكوا عضو اول مره نعمل معاه لقاء 
انتظرونى ​*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*مش تتاخر علينا يا كوكو *​


----------



## max mike (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*صحيح احنا الموضوع ده نسيناه لفترة طويلة

عايزين نرجع زى الاول ونستضيف اعضاء ونسلخهم اسئلة


مستنيين ياكوكو نشوف هتجيبلنا من الاعضاء عشان نجهزله اسئلة كتيييييييييييير*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مستنيه ياكوكو العضو الى هيتبهدل
قصدى الى هيتسال
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

نعلنكم اليوم بأسماء الاعضاء الذى تم استضافتهم فى هذا الموضوع 
وهم 
1-Dona Nabil
2-ماى روك
3-ميرنا 
4-فراشه مسيحية
5-فيتا 
6-مرمر مارو
7-كوكو مان
8-كاندى 
9-مايكل كوكو
10-ميرو انجل 
11-كليمو
12-تويتى 
13-oesi _no
14-engy_love_jesus
15-نفين رمزي
16-نفين ثروت 
17-cobcob
18-استيفانوس
19-swety koky girl
20-سيزار
21-BITAR
22-هابي انجل 
23-توني تون 
24-جيلان
25-فادية
26-sony33
27-الانبا ونس
28- مايكل مايك
29- وليم تل 
30- مورا مارون
31-بنت العدرا 
32-جوجو (just member)
33- بريسكلا
34-صوت صارخ
35-رنا (rana1981)
36- مارثا المصرية
37- محامى مسيحى 
38-بيشو راغب
39- رجعا ليسوع
40- سكوفيلد (Scofield)
41- الملك العقرب
42-أمة
43-توتى(totty )
44-Tabitha
45-Fadie
46-+Roka_Jesus+
47-فادى تيمون (FADY_TEMON)
48-ponponayah
49-grges monir
50-pepo_meme
51-eriny roro
52-كيريا
53- مينا البطل

انتظروا العضو القادم
جارى الاتفاق معه...........​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (عاشقه البابا كيرلس )

منورانا يا مرموره

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

مواضيع الكتابات تحفه كلها 

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

جميعها 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مميزات مرموره 

كتير جدا ​​1- شخصيه جميله جدا وزوق


2- طيبه  

3-ردودها مميزه 






4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


ما اعتقدش عندها سلبيات

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


المركز 4
بس بدون زعل​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


1- عايزين نشوفك اكتر فى الاقسام الاخرى ​

3-وياريت نشوف مواضيع خارج قسم الكتابات​
بس كده 

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالتأكيد ولاكن ليس فى كثيرا


اتمنالك حياه سعيده 

فى انتظاركم يا اخوتى 

ياريت الكل يشاركنا ​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (عاشقه البابا كيرلس )​
> 
> ​منورانا يا مرموره​
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ...


 ميرسى كوكو  ده نورك 
لا مفيش زعل  
حاضر 
ميرسى


----------



## max mike (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*عاشقة البابا كيرلس


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


كل مواضيعها جميلة ومميزة



2- ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته ؟


حبيبى ومالك عمرى


3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو ؟


عضوة مرحة

دمها خفيف

طيبة خااااااااالص


4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو ؟

ملهاش


5-  اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضوعلى مستوى المنتدى

اممممممممممممممممم     5

6-  ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

مش فى بالى نصايح دلوقتى

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


نعم بترد على اغلب مواضيعى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 ديسمبر 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (عاشقه البابا كيرلس )​

​منورانا يا مرموره​ 
1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
بجد حلوة جدا

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​ 
كلهم طبعا حلوين بس عجبني اوي حبيبي ومالك عمري 

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

 اكيد طبعا مش هقولهم كلهم علشان الحسد بس​ 

1- عسولة جدا ودمها خفيف​ 

2- طيبة وحنينة​ 
3-أخت بجد​ 





4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

تعالي بقي علشان انا مبقوقة منك
البت دي أوقات عرق الندالة بيطق عندها وبتحبسني كتير وأوقات تبقي حلوة وتخرجني
كمان بتختفي كتير ومش بتسأل
نتكلم بجد بقي بتيأس بسرعة​ 
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​ 


انا بصراحة مش اعرف كل الاعضاء لاني بقالي كام شهر بس
بس بجد اللي اعرفه اني بحبها جدا 

6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

1- بلاش تحبسيني تاني علشان خاطر بابا يسوع​ 

2-خليكي متفائلة اكتر من كده​ 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​ 

اينعم​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (عاشقه البابا كيرلس )​
> 
> 
> منورانا يا مرموره​
> ...


 ميرسى ياحبى
عسل يامرموتى 
وانا  بموت فيكى 
هههههههه الا الندالة 
ميرسى ياعسولتى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *عاشقة البابا كيرلس*​
> 
> 
> *1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*​
> ...


 ميرسى جدا مايكل


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (عاشقه البابا كيرلس )​
> 
> ​منوره يا قمرتي​
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ...


 

انا قولت بكل صراحه
مش بعرف اجامل حد 
بجد مرموره بنوته زي العسل
هاتي ربع جنيه بقي :t30:​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (عاشقه البابا كيرلس )​


منوره يا قمرتي


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!


مواضيع الكتابات كلها روعه
احساسها صادق


2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!


مش متابعها قوي بس اللي شوفتهم كلهم روعه
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!



اقول ايه ولا ايه .......
بنوته رقيقه وعسوله ولذيذه ومرحه وطيبه 
وبتفرج عني لما بتحبس
هههههههههههههههه






4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!



لا اعلم



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


مفيش غير عاشقه واحده فقط لا غير ،،،،،،،،،،،،


6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!



مش عارفه اقولها ايه
بس اوعي تغيبي عن المنتدي
واكتبي كتير
احساسك حلو جدا


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!


هي تجاوب بقي
اصلي مش فاكر اصلا
هههههههههههههههههههههه
الشن بقي والزهايمر

انا قولت بكل صراحه
مش بعرف اجامل حد 
بجد مرموره بنوته زي العسل
هاتي ربع جنيه بقي :t30:​ميرسى ياقمر انا مش اجى حاجة جنبك وجنب كلام الجميل 
ربنا يخليكى ياحبى 
بدخل بس مش كتير​


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (عاشقه البابا كيرلس )​ 


منورانا يا  *حاجه* مرموره​ 
1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
مش بتكتب كتير بس كتابتها جميله ومميزه​ 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!​ 
اخر حاجه لفتت نظرى موضوع حبيبى ومالك عمرى ( جميل )​ 
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

​*دمها خفيف موت - بتهزر فى حدود معقوله -  لذيذه ( سكرها زياده يعنى ):t30:*​ 




4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!​ 

​*هههههههههه نددددددددددله :t30:* 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)​ 


*8*​ 
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!​ 
* تكتبلنا كتير وبلاش بخل* 


7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!​ 


فى الغالب اة​


----------



## راشي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (عاشقه البابا كيرلس )
> 
> *الموضوع ولع يا مرمورة من نورك هههههههه*
> 
> ...


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (عاشقه البابا كيرلس )​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 هههههههههههه
حجة وندلة وبخيلة
ميرسى مارسلينو ربنا يخليك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

راشي قال:


> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (عاشقه البابا كيرلس )​
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

> بس عايزة اقولك يا كوكو ان بجد موضوع حلو اوى وانا اول مرة اشوفه دلوقتي


 
الفضل يرجع لاختنا رجعا ليسوع لانها صاحبه فكره الموضوع ​


----------



## zama (4 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع فكرته بتجدد شباب المنتدى وحيوية الأعضاء وبتزيل الروتين ..

أشكركم ..


----------



## جارجيوس (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ما رح اقول اكتر من الي قاله الاخوه الاعضاء بس في نصيحه واحدة رح اقولها لعاشقه

بطلي عصبيه و خليكي رايقه​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 ديسمبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> ما رح اقول اكتر من الي قاله الاخوه الاعضاء بس في نصيحه واحدة رح اقولها لعاشقه​
> 
> 
> بطلي عصبيه و خليكي رايقه​


ميرسى نعمة
 غصب عنى بخرج عن شعورى مش ببقى حاسة بنفسى


----------



## راشي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> الفضل يرجع لاختنا رجعا ليسوع لانها صاحبه فكره الموضوع ​



معلش انا بجد متاسفة بس فكرة بجد حلوة قوى ياراجعا ربنا يباركك حياتك

وشكرا يا كوكو علي ملاحظاتك ربنا يباركك اخي​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*عاشقة البابا كيرلس 
احب اقول ان مرمورة حبيبة قلبي عسولة خالص وشخصية جميلة 
كل مواضيعها جميلة وموهوبة في الشعر 
ربنا يحافقظ عليكي يا مورة يا حبي

مرسي ليك يا كوكو لانك بتجيبلنا الشخصيات الجميلة 
​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> الفضل يرجع لاختنا رجعا ليسوع لانها صاحبه فكره الموضوع ​



*مرسي خالص يا كوكو 
الموضوع اكيد هيبقي اجمل وهينور بقيادتك يا كوكومان 
الرب يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *عاشقة البابا كيرلس​*
> *احب اقول ان مرمورة حبيبة قلبي عسولة خالص وشخصية جميلة *
> *كل مواضيعها جميلة وموهوبة في الشعر *
> *ربنا يحافقظ عليكي يا مورة يا حبي*​
> *مرسي ليك يا كوكو لانك بتجيبلنا الشخصيات الجميلة *​


 ويخليكى ليا ياعمرى 
ميرسى حبى


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> مستنيه ياكوكو العضو الى هيتبهدل
> قصدى الى هيتسال
> ههههههههههههههههه


_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*اديك  وقعت  يا باشا*_
_*هتشوف*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_

*والله  يا كوكو   احلى شخصية جات *
*هههههههه30:*
*نورتى يا مرمورة:smil15:*


* ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*

_فاشلة ملهاش فى الكتابةleasantr_
*-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*​ 
*ههههههه  كل مواضيعها  حلوة*
:ab6:
*- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*يعنى  *
*ممكن نقول  ملهاش مميزات معينة:t9:*
*غير  شويه خفة  دم *
*قلب ابيض*
*طيوبة*
*- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*مش   بتسائل عليا:smil8:*
*- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*

_*مرمورة  واحدة  بس:999:*_
_*يارب توقعى *_
_*هههههههه*_
*- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*

اممممممممممممم

مش انا   اللى هديها  نصيحة :big36:
بس  هى تبعد عنى 

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
مش كل  المواضيع 
 *فكره جميله مش كده؟*
الاجمل وجود  شخصية   جميلة:15_3_36[1]:
شكرا   يا كوكو  على الشخصية الجميلة   دى

​




​

 


​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 ديسمبر 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​
> 
> _*اديك وقعت يا باشا*_
> _*هتشوف*_
> ...


الحمد لله وقعت هنا مش فى كرسى الاعتراف
ههههههههههههههههههه
ده نورك
انا فاشلة انت عايز عينك الشمال 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى
هههههههه هسال حاضر بس انت الى جبته لنفسك
ههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك ميرسى جون
يا شماتة ابلة طاظا فيا 
ههههههههههههه
مسيرك تقع فى ايدى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

حبيبة قلبى منورة هنا وانا مش اعرف


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كتييير جمييلة والاحساس فيها جميل



2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

مافيش موضوع معين بس الكل كويس



3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

مرحة جداا
طيوبة قوى
اجتماعية
حنينة




4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

عصبية



5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)

(5)




6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!

_المشاركة اكتر فى باقى الاقسام
_وعايزينك نشوفك اكتر واكتر
_ركزى فى المذاكرة شوية



7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

فى بعض الاحيان 


اتمنالك كل التوفيق فى حياتك
ويااااارب اشوفك احسن حاجة فى الدنيا كلها
ومش بعرف اجامل على فكرة​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اهو انتى حبيبة قلبى وروحى 
ميرسى ياقمر


----------



## white rose (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل ياللي بقدر قولو انو مواضيع هالعضوة الحلوة حلوين

و  مهضومين 

و لذيذين

يعني شوي رح يصيروا كيك و ناكلن كمان ههههههههههه

بتمنالك يا عاشقة الأفضل يا رب

الرب يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا عاشقه على السماح لنا بهذه اللقاء 
اتمنى لكى حياه سعيده 
لنا لقاء جديد اليوم مع عضو(ه) اخر​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى ياقمر
بس مش اديكى حتة
ههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا عاشقه على السماح لنا بهذه اللقاء
> 
> اتمنى لكى حياه سعيده
> 
> لنا لقاء جديد اليوم مع عضو(ه) اخر​


 ميرسى جدا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

نعلنكم اليوم بأسماء الاعضاء الذى تم استضافتهم فى هذا الموضوع 
وهم 
1-Dona Nabil
2-ماى روك
3-ميرنا 
4-فراشه مسيحية
5-فيتا 
6-مرمر مارو
7-كوكو مان
8-كاندى 
9-مايكل كوكو
10-ميرو انجل 
11-كليمو
12-تويتى 
13-oesi _no
14-engy_love_jesus
15-نفين رمزي
16-نفين ثروت 
17-cobcob
18-استيفانوس
19-swety koky girl
20-سيزار
21-BITAR
22-هابي انجل 
23-توني تون 
24-جيلان
25-فادية
26-sony33
27-الانبا ونس
28- مايكل مايك
29- وليم تل 
30- مورا مارون
31-بنت العدرا 
32-جوجو (just member)
33- بريسكلا
34-صوت صارخ
35-رنا (rana1981)
36- مارثا المصرية
37- محامى مسيحى 
38-بيشو راغب
39- رجعا ليسوع
40- سكوفيلد (Scofield)
41- الملك العقرب
42-أمة
43-توتى(totty )
44-Tabitha
45-Fadie
46-+Roka_Jesus+
47-فادى تيمون (FADY_TEMON)
48-ponponayah
49-grges monir
50-pepo_meme
51-eriny roro
52-كيريا
53- مينا البطل
54- عاشقة البابا كيرلس

انتظروا العضو القادم
جارى الاتفاق معه...........​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (‏*marcelino* )

منورانا يا فندم 

1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

ماشفتش ليه مواضيع كتير 
بس لما بينزل مواضيع بتكون رائعه ومميزه
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

رغم قلتها ولكنها رائعه
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


مميزات مرموره 

كتير جدا ​​1- شخصيه جميله جدا وجدع 


2- عسوووول جدا 

3- شخص يعتمد عليها 






4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!


ما فيش 

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


المركز 5

 بدون زعل​
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


1-  نشوف مواضيع ليك فى اقسام اخرى ​
3-التفاعل فى الاقسام الاخرى 
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

بالتأكيد ولاكن ليس جميعها 

اتمنالك حياه سعيده يا مارسلينو 

وبجد بجد انت شخصيه جميله جدا 

وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام

ياريت الكل يشاركنا 

فى انتظار تفاعلكم​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (‏*marcelino* )​ 
منورنا يامعلم​ 
1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
كلها جميلة 
2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
كلهم فى منتهى الجمال
3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!
مميزاته كتير
طيب
دمه خفيف
زوق جدا
4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!
بيحبسنى
هههههههههههه
5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)
2
6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!
مش عارفة نصايح دلوقتى
7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!
بيرد بس مش فى كله​ 
اتمنالك حياه سعيده يا مارسلينو ​ 
وبجد بجد انت شخصيه جميله جدا ​ 
وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام​


----------



## max mike (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*منور يا مارسلينو
1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

الحقيقة غالبا مبقرلوش

لكن كلها جميلة

2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

الحقيقة مش فاكر موضوع معين

3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!


طيب خالص

دمه خفيف

لطيف

كل ردوده دمها خفيف زيه

4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

ملوش

5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


6



6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


يتعلم يكتب كتير

ويبطل يحبسنى هههههههههههههههههه

7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

sure


اتمنى ميكونش فى زعل فى اى حاجة 

انا صريح​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مارسلينو منوووووووووووووور
دة انت هتشوف ايام هههههههههههه
بيضاء برضو مش تقلق


1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!

كل موضوع احلى من اللى قبله



2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!

كلهم حلووين بس صور الاطفال تجنن



3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!

حبوب
لذيذ
اجتماعى
عنده زوق عالى
صريح




4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!

بحسه كتير متشائم




5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)


(3)




6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!


تفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــائل
ثم تفــــــــــــــــــــائل
ثم تفــــــــــــــــائل برضو




7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!

ايون البعض منها

انت شخصية كتييير جمييلة
واتمنى ليك كل التوفيق فى حياتك
بس بص للدنيا من الناحية الايجابية شوية​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (‏*marcelino* )​
> 
> ​​منورانا يا فندم ​
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!​
> ...



*ثاااااااااانكس يا كوكو بجد على الكلام الجميل وذوقك ده انت كمان من الشخصيات الممتازة بجد فى المنتدى *

*وربنا يسهل ويكون لى تفاعل اكتر فى المنتدى  *

*ميررررررسي يا جميل*​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> لقائنا الان يا اخوتى مع (‏*marcelino* )​
> 
> منورنا يامعلم​
> 1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> ...



*ههههههههه ايه ده الحاجه بنفسها هنا*

*ميررررررسي يا عسل على كلامك  انتى كمان دمك خفيف ولطيفه كتييييييير*​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *منور يا مارسلينو​*
> _*1- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي تكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*_​
> _*الحقيقة غالبا مبقرلوش*_​
> _*لكن كلها جميلة*_​
> ...



*مااااااااااااااااااايكل حبيب قلبببببببببببى  استحاله يا حبيبى ازعل من اخواتى*

*ميررررررسي يا جميل بجد على كلامك *

*وابقى شوف مواضيعي يا حلو احسنلك :t9::t30:*​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> مارسلينو منوووووووووووووور​
> دة انت هتشوف ايام هههههههههههه
> بيضاء برضو مش تقلق​
> 
> ...


 

* هههههههه انتى اكتر واحده فى المنتدى عارفه مش بيهمنا هههههه ال اايام بيضا ال :t30:*

*حااااااااااضر صليلى بس وربنا يعمل الخير*

*ثاااااااااااااانكس يا قمر على كلامك الجميييييل*​ 
*نردها لك فى الافراااااااااح 30:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*منور يا مارسلينو*
*- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*كلها جميلة *​ 

*2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!*
*كلهم احلى من بعض*​ 

*3- ماهي مميزات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*للاسف انا اعرفة من قريب جداا بالمنتدى *
*بس شخصية جميلة *
*زوق جدااا*
*مرح جداا*
*دمة خفيف*
*اجتماعى *​ 


*4- ماهي سلبيات هذا العضو .. ؟!*
*انا شفت فعلا فية التشاءم:190vu:*​ 

*5- اذا كان هناك استفتاء من 1-10 فكم يكون مركز هذا العضو(على مستوى المنتدى)*
*3*​


*6- ماهي النصائح التي تقدمها لهذا العضو .. ؟!*
*انظر للدنيا بتفائل*
*ومتيأس بسرعة *​ 

*7- هل يقوم هذا العضو بالرد على المواضيع التي تكتبها أنت .. ؟!*
*مش كتيرر:t7:*
*اتمنالك التوفيق فى حياتك مارسلينو *
*وانت فعلا شخصية جميلة *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك *​​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> *منور يا مارسلينو*
> 
> *- ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!*
> *كلها جميلة *​
> ...


 


*ههههههههه انتى عسله اصلا*

*ميرررسي بجد على كلامك وصليلى ربنا يشيل التشاؤم*

*وتترد لك فى الافررررررررراح ههههههههه 30:*​


----------



## white rose (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*من غير لف ولا دوران

يعني بصراحة بصراحة


لحد هلأ مرسيلينو حبوب و مهضوم ..........


و عندو مواضيع حلوة

و بالحضور كمان مهضوم .....


بسسسسسس ....................


ما بعرف بعدين كيف رح يكون !!!!!!!!!!!:blush2:

ههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *من غير لف ولا دوران*
> 
> *يعني بصراحة بصراحة*
> 
> ...


 
*ههههههههه ماشي مش هاتحول مش تخافى :yaka:*

*ميرررررسي على كلامك كتير :scenic:*

*واتمنى اشوفك بمواضيعي :2:*​


----------



## جارجيوس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مارسلينو شخصيه رائعه و صديق عزيز و افتخر بصداقته

هو بصبر على كتير و خصوصا" بالسجن

صدره وسيع خفيف الدم و مرح

اتمنا له كل التوفيق و النجاح في حياته​


----------



## zezza (10 ديسمبر 2009)

هاى مارو ازيك 
منور الموضوع 





> ما رأيك بالمواضيع التي يكتبها هذا العضو .. ؟!
> كويسة كتير,, ما فيش كلام
> 
> 2-ما هي أكثر المواضيع التي أثارت فيك الأعجاب من كتاباته .. ؟!
> ...



ربنا يباركك يا مارو 
و يا رب يكون مرورى خفيف على قلبك 
ربنا معاك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> هاى مارو ازيك
> منور الموضوع
> 
> 
> ...


 

*بجد بجد مش عارف اقول ايه قدامك كلامك الذوووووووووق اوووى*

*ميرررسي اوى يا قمره مرورك وكلامك اسعدووونى جداااااا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

هنتوقف فتره لمرور شهر الاعياد 
وسنعود مره اخرى ​


----------

